# iPad 2 et fuite de lumière sur fond noir



## robertodino (26 Mars 2011)

Bon, le titre dit tout. Mon iPad semble avoir des fuites de lumière sur fond noir. Ça fait des petites auréoles. On ne le remarque que sur un fond noir ou dans l'application photos. A priori ça ne dérange pas pour les autres apps mais bon c'est pas top sur un appareil de cette gamme. J'ai le même souci sur mon iPad 1 mais en moins flagrant. 

D'autres que moi sont touchés avec les modèles sortis le 25, donc en Europe? Un article Macgé relate le problème pour la sortie US. 

Retour au SAV ou échange?


----------



## Sheikah_34 (26 Mars 2011)

Même problème... J'avais vu les articles et j'ai regardé direct en arrivant chez moi. Perso il y a 3 endroits ou ça le fait sur mon écran... Acheter cet aprem à Montpellier après 1h40 d'attente.... Pfffff

Donc passage à l'Apple store dans les jours qui viennent. Vu qu'on a 14 jours pour le rapporter... J'ai 32Go blanc.


----------



## Alexis176 (26 Mars 2011)

Je ne suis donc pas le seul, moi c'est juste au dessus du bouton Home, c'est le seul endroit. J'attends que passe le week-end pour vraiment vérifier si la "colle" sèche comme indiqué dans des articles, sinon retour SAV ou échange mais j'ai bien peur d'une pénurie la semaine pro...

A chaque fois, j'avais du mal à croire les problèmes des gens avec leur iPhone ou iPad (écran jaune, fissuré,...), mais quand ça t'arrives, tu te sens tout con


----------



## robertodino (26 Mars 2011)

J'ai acheté le miens auprès d'un Apple Reseller, donc les échanges ils aiment pas trop. En plus il n'y avais pas beaucoup de stocks, donc pour un échange je pense qu'il va falloir attendre. 

En somme il y a deux problèmes connus.

1: l'écran a une tache jaune, apparemment c'est la colle qui produit cet effet. On peut noter une amélioration après quelques jours d'usages. Dans certains cas aucune amélioration ne se produit. Hélas. 

2: le deuxième problème est plus embêtant car il est irréversible. La dalle n'est pas positionnée de façon homogène, ce qui laisse déborder la lumière sur certaines parties autour du châssis de l'ipad. le plus simple pour tester ce problème est de mettre la luminosité à fond et d'ouvrir l'album photos. On peut alors tourner l'ipad dans les quatre sens afin de créer une zone noir. Ce problème se remarque seulement sur un fond noir, donc appriori certaines personnes feront avec ou ne le remarqueront même pas. 

Personnellement le fait de savoir que ce problème est présent.... comment dire, ça calme un peu ma joie :sleep:


----------



## aka80 (26 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir 

Pareil pour moi  j'ai reçu mon ipad 2 16go noir ce 25 mars à 17h à la Fnac . 
Comme j'avais vu l'info avant sur le net , j'ai direct vérifié une fois arrivé chez moi. Et manque de chance j'ai des fuites jaunâtres sur les quatre coins de l'écran et une luminosité plus prononcée sur certaines parties. Je le laisse tourner pour voir si ça va disparaitre. En attendant je vais contacter la Fnac dés ce samedi et voir pour éventuellement un échange si cela s'impose !! ça m'a un peu refroidi cette histoire !!


----------



## bruno06 (26 Mars 2011)

Même soucis, IPad 2 acheté hier soir (wifi 16Go). 

J'ai une petite fuite de lumière ( retroeclairage) vers le bouton home mais sinon pas de problème d'uniformité de luminosité sur la dalle. 

Cela ne se voit que sur fonds noir et avec le retroeclairage assez fort, sachant que je n'aime pas les écrans trop lumineux celà ne me gêne pas trop ... Je verrais plus tard quand les stocks seront plus important. 

Par contre dois-je le rapporter a auchan ou plutôt dans un Apple store ?


----------



## Babyfasty (26 Mars 2011)

Mais vs etes tellement betes sans vouloir vs insulté. vs etes telement passioné que la moindre imperfection vs gache le plaisir, perso je l'ai le pb dont vs parlez, mais c'est la première fois que j'ai mon propre iPad et un moindre mal pr tant de qualité  moi en tt cas je ne le ramènerai pas a Darty pr cela sachant qu'il faut attendre 3 semaines
Et puis franchement ce pb est vraiment minime


----------



## Alexis176 (26 Mars 2011)

Je ne comprends pas ta réaction assez laxiste à ce sujet, c'est un produit que tu as payé au minimum 500, il est essentiel que la qualité des matériaux soit assurée. L'écran est quand même la partie primordiale d'une tablette, il doit être d'une qualité sans faille et sans défaut. Surtout quid de ce problème? Peut-il empirer et recouvrir une plus grande partie de l'écran au fur et à mesure?
Si tu achetais une TV avec une zone jaune ou des pixels morts, je ne pense pas que tu laisserais faire...


----------



## Aitae (26 Mars 2011)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Mais vs etes tellement betes sans vouloir vs insulté. vs etes telement passioné que la moindre imperfection vs gache le plaisir, perso je l'ai le pb dont vs parlez, mais c'est la première fois que j'ai mon propre iPad et un moindre mal pr tant de qualité  moi en tt cas je ne le ramènerai pas a Darty pr cela sachant qu'il faut attendre 3 semaines
> Et puis franchement ce pb est vraiment minime



Pardonne moi mais c'est toi qui fait preuve de bêtise la, tu achète un appareil qui se veut de qualité et qui coûte assez cher, tu remarque un défaut et tu ne te plains pas? C'est n'importe quoi, remet toi l'esprit en place mon pauvre vieux, c'est pas normal, ne te laisse pas faire surtout que rien ne te dit que le problème sera réglé d'ici la et que rien n'empirera...


----------



## aka80 (26 Mars 2011)

Aitae a dit:


> Pardonne moi mais c'est toi qui fait preuve de bêtise la, tu achète un appareil qui se veut de qualité et qui coûte assez cher, tu remarque un défaut et tu ne te plains pas? C'est n'importe quoi, remet toi l'esprit en place mon pauvre vieux, c'est pas normal, ne te laisse pas faire surtout que rien ne te dit que le problème sera réglé d'ici la et que rien n'empirera...




+100 tout à fait d'accord ! ce genre de problème est dure à accepter sur ce type de produit. Donc oui c'est normal de plaindre! j'ai contacté Apple par téléphone ce matin , et la première personne que j'ai eu au téléphone m'a dit que j'étais la première personne à les appeler pour ce problème de rétroéclairage et de fuites jaunâtres !! elle m'a passée sa supérieure qui était très intéressée par ce problème qui selon elle n'est pas encore connu chez eux . Du coup elle m'a laissée son mail et m'a demandé si je pouvais faire des photos et lui envoyer ça.
j'ai fait les photos et je vais lui envoyer.Donc pour vous autres qui avez ce problème , il faut appeler Apple  au 0805 540 003. plus il y aura des appels plus ils seront au courant de ce problème.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Mars 2011)

il faut relativiser

j'ai constaté ça hier par hasard sur le mien sur fond totalement noir

mais dans la vie réelle, ça va vous gêner quand? perso le mien j'affiche rarement des fonds noirs pures sur mon écran je ne constate pas le problème dans l'utilisation


Avoir un éclairage homogène sur ce type d'écran est impossible, c'est déjà dur sur un écrna de TV C'est normal, le rétro éclairage étant ponctuel et répartie sur le tour de l'écran

Après je ne critique pas, celui qui veut le rapporter c'est son choix Mais je pense que ce niveau d'exigence ne sera jamais satisfait C'est mon opinion...

Un oeu comme ces GEEK qui font la course au pixels sur leur appareil pour imprimer en 10 x 15 cm, là ou 2 Mpxl suffisent  Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien, à méditer...


----------



## Babyfasty (26 Mars 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien, à méditer...



c la ou je voulais en venir, ap vs faites comme vs voulez


----------



## robertodino (26 Mars 2011)

Bon, je suis passé chez mon Apple Reseller ce matin (Luxembourg). Plusieurs personnes se sont plaintes du problème apparemment (entre autre sur la première version). 

On m'a dit que ce problème pourrait être résolu par une mise à jour logicielle, j'ai vraiment du faire un effort pour ne pas rire LOL. 

On m'a conseillé donc d'attendre la prochaine maj (apparemment ils ne sont pas au courant qu'il y a eu la maj 4.3.1 hier), et de repasser si le problème persiste (je mets ma main au feu que ce sera pareil dans 3 semaines) pour un renvoi vers le SAV (normalement c'est un échange sur place mais bon, je verrais le moment venu). 

Je reste fidèle à mon Reseller qui a plusieurs magasin au sein du pays, mais bon, l'idée de la maj logicielle, fallait bien la sortir cette-là. 

PS: A l'autre qui nous traite d'imbécile sans vouloir nous insulter : "L'imbécile est celui qui ne remet pas en question la perfection dans le monde de consommation." Je paye donc je veux. Point!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Mars 2011)

tu paies tu paies je ne suis pas certains que si tu apple devait faire de l'écran parfait le prix soit le même

enfin je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## aka80 (26 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Bon, je suis passé chez mon Apple Reseller ce matin (Luxembourg). Plusieurs personnes se sont plaintes du problème apparemment (entre autre sur la première version).
> 
> On m'a dit que ce problème pourrait être résolu par une mise à jour logicielle, j'ai vraiment du faire un effort pour ne pas rire LOL.
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Je trouve tout à fait déplacé et culotté cette réaction de ces gens qui nous traitent d'imbéciles et de geek à la chasse du moindre problème. il faut arrêter on a tout à fait le droit de signaler ce type de dysfonctionnement , on a payé bordel et on le droit d'avoir un produit sans ce type d'anomalie. enfin bref....

Le responsable que j'avais au téléphone ce matin m'a rappelé et m'a demandé si j'avais la dernière mise à jour. Elle m'a aussi dit que ça pouvait être réglé par une mise à jour (mdrrr) j'ai failli rigoler aussi . Mais bon je lui ai fait savoir que ça ne pouvait être qu'un problème matériel. Elle m'a affirmée aussi qu'ils ont reçu depuis ce matin plusieurs coups de fils qui signalent ce problème. Elle m'a dit qu'elle va remonter au plus vite le problème au niveau des ingénieurs et qu'elle me recontactera au plus vite; et si mon ipad doit être changé , ça se fera au plus vite pour ne pas me faire attendre ; voilà.

Je vous tiens au courant en tout cas!


----------



## robertodino (26 Mars 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> enfin je dis ça, je dis rien...



ben justement, mieux vaut ne rien dire quand on sait que certains écrans ne sont pas touchés par ce problème. Mon tout premier iPad wifi avait un écran nickel. Pourquoi mon écran ne devrait pas être parfait comme celui de mon voisin par exemple? On réclame car ce n'est pas le cas pour tous les iPad 2. Après si tu achetes un Pc et que tous les écrans sont merdiques de la même manière, là oui, pas besoin de se poser de question vu que ils sont tous pareils.

Mais dans le cas présent ça semble toucher certains, donc pas tout le monde. 

Ça fait 15 ans que je suis sous Mac, et je peux te dire que des machines ont êtes échangées pour beaucoup moins....


----------



## aka80 (26 Mars 2011)

Jugez par vous même voilà ce que j'ai avec mon écran!!!


----------



## robertodino (26 Mars 2011)

Boahhh, c'est terrible chez toi, chez moi ça reste moins voyant, sauf si c'est la camera ou la photo qui amplifie. 

Ça fait mal au cur sur une machine toute neuve ce genre de truc ;-(


----------



## habstyob (26 Mars 2011)

No stress les gars, le problème semble être récurrent. Pas besoin de vous précipiter chez vos différents revendeurs pour les faire changer, au risque de se retrouver sans votre précieux tant désirer pendant cette période de quasi pénurie qui s'annonce.

Je me suis aperçu de ces problèmes également sur le mien a l'allumage sur fond noir, mais ça ne se voit absolument pas en utilisation normale.

Alors je n'ai qu'une chose a vous dire : profitez de votre iPad 2, et si le problème vous gêne vraiment vous appellerez apple dans un mois ou deux quand les stocks seront importants et ils vous le changeront gratuitement en une semaine maximum.


----------



## aka80 (26 Mars 2011)

habstyob a dit:


> No stress les gars, le problème semble être récurrent. Pas besoin de vous précipiter chez vos différents revendeurs pour les faire changer, au risque de se retrouver sans votre précieux tant désirer pendant cette période de quasi pénurie qui s'annonce.
> 
> Je me suis aperçu de ces problèmes également sur le mien a l'allumage sur fond noir, mais ça ne se voit absolument pas en utilisation normale.
> 
> Alors je n'ai qu'une chose a vous dire : profitez de votre iPad 2, et si le problème vous gêne vraiment vous appellerez apple dans un mois ou deux quand les stocks seront importants et ils vous le changeront gratuitement en une semaine maximum.



tout à fait . j'ai appelé la Fnac qui m'ont dit de ramener le produit et soit ils me font un échange quand les stocks seront là , soit je fait une nouvelle pré commande et dans ce cas il reprendront l'ipad défectueux et me donneront un neuf , ça me permettra de profiter de mon ipad le temps q'uil y est du stock pour un échange


----------



## robertodino (26 Mars 2011)

Oui, je pense faire pareil. Pas besoin de se précipiter, par contre c'est déjà pas mal de mentionner le problème tout de suite. Comme ça personne ne pourra dire que ça n'a pas été mentionné des le début!


----------



## Aitae (26 Mars 2011)

Au passage je ne sais pas comment fonctionne la loi au sujet des retours de produits ayant des problèmes mais faites attention à ce qu'il n'y ai pas un délais et que celui-ci se retrouve dépasser, ce serait bête d'avoir un appareil défectueux sous les bras.

Maintenant concernant le problème je n'ai pas encore d'iPad 2 sous les bras ( *Pleure*) mais j'espère que lors de sa livraison tout ira bien pour moi.

Vous pensez que outre le problème de la colle il pourrait y avoir un soucis sur la chaîne de montage? Je veux dire ce genre d'incident arrive mais j'ai comme l'impression que sur l'iPad 2 ce dernier est fortement présent au point d'en devenir inquiétant.


----------



## robertodino (26 Mars 2011)

Ben il y a deux problèmes. Celui de la colle et celui de l'assemblage qui laisse transparêtre des halos de lumière sur les bords. A priori il faudra attendre les premiers retours pour avoir un feed-back d'Apple.


----------



## habstyob (26 Mars 2011)

Aitae a dit:


> Au passage je ne sais pas comment fonctionne la loi au sujet des retours de produits ayant des problèmes mais faites attention à ce qu'il n'y ai pas un délais et que celui-ci se retrouve dépasser, ce serait bête d'avoir un appareil défectueux sous les bras.
> 
> Maintenant concernant le problème je n'ai pas encore d'iPad 2 sous les bras ( *Pleure*) mais j'espère que lors de sa livraison tout ira bien pour moi.
> 
> Vous pensez que outre le problème de la colle il pourrait y avoir un soucis sur la chaîne de montage? Je veux dire ce genre d'incident arrive mais j'ai comme l'impression que sur l'iPad 2 ce dernier est fortement présent au point d'en devenir inquiétant.



Ton appareil est garantie un an par Apple, et même 3 si tu prends l'Apple care donc quoiqu'il arrive tu auras au moins un an pour retourner ton appareil défectueux auprès d'Apple. Sachant en plus que vu l'ampleur que semble prendre ce problème, celui-ci sera reconnu donc vraiment no stress.

Après on pourra toujours pester contre le fait de toujours devoir se retourner vers le SAV, mais aujourd'hui c'est pareil partout malheureusement... Au moins (et je parle en connaissance de cause) on peut difficilement faire mieux que le SAV d'Apple.

Profitez tous bien de votre iPad


----------



## robertodino (26 Mars 2011)

En y pensant je me dis qu'un échange ne serait pas bien pour l'instant. Apparemment il y a trop d'iPad touchés par le problème. 

Genre merci de me l'echanger, et paff en ouvrant la boite à la maison on se rend compte que c'est encore pire 

Mieux vaut attendre un peu et voire quelle ampleur le problème prend. En espérant que les prochaines livraisons seront moins défectueuses. 

We hope


----------



## Sheikah_34 (26 Mars 2011)

Oui bon encore une fois la discussion par en délire grave... Pas la peine de se prendre la tête les gens!!!!

Pour ma part, avoir un produit de qualité irréprochable est loin d'être débile... Surtout au prix du matos. Apple ça reste une marque chère, qui le mérite certe, mais chère !!!

Le problème de fuite de lumière ne me dérange pas plus que ça, comme la plupart d'entre vous, et il est vrai que je peux vivre avec dans les conditions actuelles... Le gros du soucis, qui me dis que le problème ne va pas empirer??? Donc je vais attendre début de semaine prochaine et appeler l'Apple store histoire d'avoir des infos...

Donc pour tous les débiles et les moins débiles.... LOOOOOL ... Faites ce qui vous semble le mieux, mais se renseigner auprès d'Apple ne coûte rien, si ce n'est quelques secondes et être rassuré. ENJOY !!!


----------



## MacSedik (26 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Ben il y a deux problèmes. Celui de la colle et celui de l'assemblage qui laisse transparêtre des halos de lumière sur les bords. A priori il faudra attendre les premiers retours pour avoir un feed-back d'Apple.



Pour les halos de lumières j'ai laissé un fil sur MacG je crois en juillet pour relater ce problème, à l'époque j'aurai bien aimé avoir autant de réactions, ça m'aurait empêché de l'envoyer chez Apple ... pour rien. 

Bref ces halos sont présents depuis l'iPad 1 j'ai un conseil à donner gardez les vos iPad si c'est pas trop visible, je sais qu'on regarde que ça quand on l'a remarqué mais bon ça ne finira jamais après avec les SAV-->envoi d'un appareil neuf (la plupart du temps)--->découverte d'autres défauts...etc maintenant avec mon iPad 1 "je vis avec" je n y porte même plus attention. Certes faut être exigeant avec ces appareils qui coûtent la peau des fesses mais faut relativiser c'est fabriqué à la chaîne et on en sort 1000 000 d'exemplaires par mois...


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2011)

Je suis de l'avis de MacSedik et de robertodino:
Ne pas se presser car on risque de ne pas avoir mieux et attendre donc qqs temps que ce problème soit résolu techniquement.


----------



## Padawanlady (26 Mars 2011)

ben, c'est sûr ça ne donne pas envie de se précipiter pour le posséder... comme pour le 1, je vais attendre qu'une nouvelle vague arrive avant d'acheter... au prix vendu, ça me ferait mal de voir mon précieux défectueux d'entrée...


----------



## robertodino (26 Mars 2011)

Padawanlady a dit:


> ben, c'est sûr ça ne donne pas envie de se précipiter pour le posséder... comme pour le 1, je vais attendre qu'une nouvelle vague arrive avant d'acheter... au prix vendu, ça me ferait mal de voir mon précieux défectueux d'entrée...



Oui, c'est vrai, par contre on rencontre ce problème aussi sur la V1. Bizarre que ce ne soit pas résolu sur la V2.


----------



## Spiconnier (27 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Possesseur d'un iPad 1 dont je suis satisfait, je me suis laissé tenter par la version 2 en blanc. Après 24 h d'utilisation c'est un peu la douche froide.
Même problème de fuite de lumière sur fond noir, je ne l'avais pas sur le 1 mais bon ce n'est pas flagrant pour une utilisation en lumière ambiante. je ne l'utilise jamais dans le noir.
Par contre ce qui me déçois le plus, c'est la qualité d'assemblage. Le coque métallique n'est pas forcément bien collé au joint blanc et il y quelques petits jours en le joint et le verre. Je suis certes peut-être un peu maniaque. Mais on est loin de la finition du premier.
Je laissais mes enfants jouer avec le premier sans problème, celui-ci me semble fragile pour le leur laisser.
A 600 euros, on pourrait s'attendre à mieux d'Apple. Maintenant c'est trop tard puisque je l'ai acheté, il ne me reste plus qu'à vendre la première version pour limiter la casse financière:-(


----------



## robertodino (27 Mars 2011)

Spiconnier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Possesseur d'un iPad 1 dont je suis satisfait, je me suis laissé tenter par la version 2 en blanc. Après 24 h d'utilisation c'est un peu la douche froide.
> Même problème de fuite de lumière sur fond noir, je ne l'avais pas sur le 1 mais bon ce n'est pas flagrant pour une utilisation en lumière ambiante. je ne l'utilise jamais dans le noir.
> ...



Bizarre, moi le 2 me semble bien mieux assemblé que le 1. Chez moi les finitions sont nickel. Par contre les halos de lumière sont gênants sous l'app Photo et lorsque l'on regarde un film vu que les bords restent noir. L'écran est tout de même la pièce maitresse de l'ipad pour moi. Je préfèrerais une pomme à l'arrière mal collée que cet écran non homogène. Encore une fois je tiens à préciser que certains écrans n'ont pas ce problème, ce qui est bien dommage, je n'ai pas de chance on dira :love:

Mais si c'étais pas moi ce serait un autre....donc....


----------



## Thr_ju (27 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous,

Bon, mon iPad 2 est également touché par le problème. Cela dit c'est très léger. Je ne le remarque même pas quand je regarde un film dans le noir, ou quand je lis un comics (avec une bande noire des deux cotés). Je ne pense pas effectivement qu'il soit très utile de l'échanger maintenant car on risque de se retrouver avec le même problème voire pire...

Mais bon, maintenant que je sais je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'y penser.


----------



## robertodino (27 Mars 2011)

Reste à voir quelle politique d'échange Apple va adopter. Car a priori ça va faire vraiment beaucoup de retours. Soit le problème sera évalué selon le degré de tolérance, soit il y aura échange à la moindre fuite de lumière (ce que je doute). 

J'ai l'habitude d'utiliser l'ipad le soir dans une pièce sombre, même si ce n'est pas aussi voyant que ce que l'on peut voir sur certaines photos je remarque vraiment les halos de lumière. Je trouve ça gênant tout de même, car la plupart du temps je regarde des films sur mon iPad. Donc j'ai pratiquement toujours un fond noir lors de mon usage. 

Ce que je ne comprends vraiment pas c'est que ce problème existe encore, depuis un an que c'est connu...

Apple commence vraiment à se laisser aller sur beaucoup de points. Et malheureusement ces points touchent souvent les écrans, ce qui selon moi est impardonnable. L'écran est le contact direct entre la machine et l'homme, c'est à lui que l'on devrait porter le plus d'attention. Mais bon... 

Apparemment ce n'est pas pour rien que la pomme est croquée... On dira qu'il lui manque un morceau.


----------



## aka80 (27 Mars 2011)

Bonjour robertodino !!

T'as parfaitement raison !! Moi j'ai déjà eu un iphone  pour ce qui est d'un produit Apple , mais avant j'aurais jamais imaginer ce genre de problème avec les produits Apple. J'avais l'habitude d'avoir ce type de soucis avec des marques à deux balles comme samsung et autres mais là je suis sur le cul de voir ça sur un produit Apple . Avant pour moi Apple rimait avec perfection , j'ai l&#8217;impression qu'Apple à force de suivre les autres dans cette guerre de conquête du marché , commence à négliger certains points qui faisaient sa force!! c'est une grosse grosse erreur.. Mais bon wait and see!!


----------



## Sheikah_34 (27 Mars 2011)

Pour tous les déçus pour ces halos de lumière, au pire vous avez 14 jours pour ramener le précieux. Dans cette période Apple est plus qu'aimable dans les échanges, de toute manière s'ils disent non vous avez toujours la possibilité de leur rendre...

Donc il y a un choix a faire, et 14 jours pour choisir!!! Après le problème sera ou non gérer par la garantie, c'est le risque à trop attendre!!


----------



## robertodino (27 Mars 2011)

Sheikah_34 a dit:


> Pour tous les déçus pour ces halos de lumière, au pire vous avez 14 jours pour ramener le précieux. Dans cette période Apple est plus qu'aimable dans les échanges, de toute manière s'ils disent non vous avez toujours la possibilité de leur rendre...
> 
> Donc il y a un choix a faire, et 14 jours pour choisir!!! Après le problème sera ou non gérer par la garantie, c'est le risque à trop attendre!!



Cest vrai pour les achats dans les Apple Store, mais pour tous ceux qui sont passés par un Reseller ce nest pas pareil...


----------



## aka80 (27 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Cest vrai pour les achats dans les Apple Store, mais pour tous ceux qui sont passés par un Reseller ce nest pas pareil...




De toute façon je me rendrai à la Fnac demain avec l'ipad juste pour bien leur faire voir le problème au plus vite et on verra s'il accepteront de me l'échanger plus tard tout en le gardant. Je vous tiens au courant!! 
Dommage dommage car il est top cet ipad , en plus moi qui voulait mettre un 
invisibleshield et ce n'est pas possible pour l'instant ! ppfff


----------



## robertodino (27 Mars 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> De toute façon je me rendrai à la Fnac demain avec l'ipad juste pour bien leur faire voir le problème au plus vite et on verra s'il accepteront de me l'échanger plus tard tout en le gardant. Je vous tiens au courant!!
> Dommage dommage car il est top cet ipad , en plus moi qui voulait mettre un
> invisibleshield et ce n'est pas possible pour l'instant ! ppfff



Oui, tient nous au courant pour demain, voir ce que la FNAC propose.


----------



## aka80 (28 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Oui, tient nous au courant pour demain, voir ce que la FNAC propose.



Bonsoir robertodino 

J'ai fait des recherches acharnées sur le problème et quand je me suis rendu sur le forum apple ( http://discussions.apple.com/category.jspa?categoryID=267 ),
J'ai découvert un nombre incalculable de personnes ayant des ipad 2 ( fraîchement déballés ) touchés par ce problème. Selon certains ( http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2779476&tstart=15&messageID=13295909#13295909 ) apple aurait fait arrêté des chaines de production en Chine pour un contrôle de qualité de l'écran et a envoyé des ingénieurs de  Cupertino en Chine pour résoudre le problème. Il faudra peut être s'attendre à des délais de réapprovisionnement plus longs que prévu.. Le problème est bien reconnu par Apple et je pense que l'échange de votre ipad défectueux ne posera aucun problème. Voilà


----------



## timbx33 (28 Mars 2011)

je suis d'accord avec certaines personnes sur le fait qu'il faut arrêter de se prendre la tête avec des problèmes mineurs, imperfectibles. Ceci dit, on parle bien d'une tablette donc d'un écran seul. il me semble que la moindre des choses, c'est que cet écran soit nickel. Surtout quand on l'a payé pas loin de 600 euros.  Pour ma part, j'ai le problème. effectivement je ne le trouve pas vraiment gênant et il ne m'empêche pas de profiter pleinement de mon Ipad. Ceci dit, j'ai préféré renvoyé ma tablette chez apple. Je préfère attendre et avoir un produit abouti. Même si c'est 3 semaines (apple m'a confirmé un délai de 1 semaine maxi) d'attente, et alors ? Cette enseigne se vante de produits "d'excellence" en terme de finitions et de performances. C'est ce que j'attends.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mars 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> je suis d'accord avec certaines personnes sur le fait qu'il faut arrêter de se prendre la tête avec des problèmes mineurs, imperfectibles. Ceci dit, on parle bien d'une tablette donc d'un écran seul. il me semble que la moindre des choses, c'est que cet écran soit nickel. Surtout quand on l'a payé pas loin de 600 euros.  Pour ma part, j'ai le problème. effectivement je ne le trouve pas vraiment gênant et il ne m'empêche pas de profiter pleinement de mon Ipad. Ceci dit, j'ai préféré renvoyé ma tablette chez apple. Je préfère attendre et avoir un produit abouti. Même si c'est 3 semaines (apple m'a confirmé un délai de 1 semaine maxi) d'attente, et alors ? Cette enseigne se vante de produits "d'excellence" en terme de finitions et de performances. C'est ce que j'attends.



"Imperfectibles" ?...Je pense que tu veux dire "imperceptibles" non ?
Ceci dit, je pense aussi qu'un retour précipité peut ne pas être une solution car le problème est trop récent et/ou aléatoire; donc c'est une roulette russe...Pour le moment.
Vu que ce produit est garanti un an (et que le problème est imperceptible...Donc pas très gênant) mieux vaut attendre qu'une solution technique de qualité soit trouvée avant de le retourner au SAV.


----------



## timbx33 (28 Mars 2011)

oui merci pepeye : imperceptibles !!!! désolé. je trouve que ton argumentation tient la route. c'est un choix. moi j'ai préféré le renvoyer.


----------



## Padawanlady (28 Mars 2011)

je viens d 'aller tester le dit-ipad2 à ma fnac... il est terrible d'ailleurs le vendeur lui meme en possede un... au probleme de fuites de lumiere auquel je m'interesse, il me repond... ben, c'est pas enorme et pis qui regarde son ipad dans le noir? moi ! j'aime me regarder mes series, autres films (sur fond noir d'ailleurs) dans mon lit le soir ou quand je suis en voyage dans l'avion ou a l hotel... 
ça me gene un peu ce genre d'attitude... 
aucun retour pour ce probleme a la fnac de val d europe (77) m'assure t il.... et vous?


----------



## robertodino (28 Mars 2011)

Padawanlady a dit:


> je viens d 'aller tester le dit-ipad2 à ma fnac... il est terrible d'ailleurs le vendeur lui meme en possede un... au probleme de fuites de lumiere auquel je m'interesse, il me repond... ben, c'est pas enorme et pis qui regarde son ipad dans le noir? moi ! j'aime me regarder mes series, autres films (sur fond noir d'ailleurs) dans mon lit le soir ou quand je suis en voyage dans l'avion ou a l hotel...
> ça me gene un peu ce genre d'attitude...
> aucun retour pour ce probleme a la fnac de val d europe (77) m'assure t il.... et vous?



Aucun retour??? Désole mais c'est pas à eux de juger si je regarde un film dans le noir, en plein soleil ou dans les chiottes. Il suffit de leur expliquer que tu veux un écran exempt de défaut comme certains autres acheteurs qui ne connaissent pas ce problème sur l'ipad 2. Sinon appelle directement Apple et explique leur ce que le vendeur t'as dit. Tu verras il vont pas êtres pareille à la FNAC si tu leur dit que tu as appelé Apple et que tu as mentionné ta discussion avec le vendeur (qui semble ne pas te prendre au sérieux)...

Merde, on veut une tablette avec un écran normal, c'est pas la mer à boire non plus...


----------



## Padawanlady (28 Mars 2011)

pardon de n'avoir pas précisé que l'achat n'avait pas encore eu lieu : 
1/ mon ipad 1 est exemplaire
2/j'attends mon voyage aux us en mai pour m'offrir un 32go Wifi et vendre le mien apres..
mais bon... ça m'a choquée et je voulais en faire part à la communauté...
Bien à toi de vouloir utiliser ton ipad dans les chiottes ou dans le noir... (ça m'a fait bien rigoler)
Amicalement


----------



## Thr_ju (28 Mars 2011)

Ben quoi? Moi j'utilise mon iPad dans les chiottes aussi! C'est bien pratique!


----------



## timbx33 (28 Mars 2011)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi !! on demande pas la lune, on demande simplement de disposer d'un produit neuf. point barre ! c'est assez simple à comprendre. quand je vais acheter une voiture neuve en concession, elle est parfaite. Et c'est autre chose qu'une tablette !! J'achète un produit 600euros. très bien. la moindre des choses c'est qu'il soit nickel. Maintenant des consommateurs se foutent de disposer d'un produit pas net. je respecte. mais c'est pas ma manière de voir les choses.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h33 ----------

au fait, je répondais à robertodino


----------



## Padawanlady (28 Mars 2011)

ça mériterait une chanson... on ne demande pas la lune.... juste un produit nickel...le vendeur s'est moque de moi... il m'a dit j'ai pas l'habitude.. de regarder mon ipad dans le noir... il n'y a pas eu de retour pour cette chose là...et pis des ipads 2 on en a pas...
bon allez je me tais


----------



## timbx33 (28 Mars 2011)

oui on pourait aussi en rire


----------



## aka80 (28 Mars 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec toi !! on demande pas la lune, on demande simplement de disposer d'un produit neuf. point barre ! c'est assez simple à comprendre. quand je vais acheter une voiture neuve en concession, elle est parfaite. Et c'est autre chose qu'une tablette !! J'achète un produit 600euros. très bien. la moindre des choses c'est qu'il soit nickel. Maintenant des consommateurs se foutent de disposer d'un produit pas net. je respecte. mais c'est pas ma manière de voir les choses.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h33 ----------
> 
> au fait, je répondais à robertodino




Bonsoir 

ça commence à me gaver mais grave ces gens qui disent qu'on chipote pour pas grand chose!! mais bordel on paie pour avoir un produit neuf sans défaut pas un produit défectueux dès le déballage quoi !!! purée c'est hallucinant !!! j'ai jamais vu ça !!! tu paie 500 , 600 voire 700 euros pour un produit défectueux??? hé bien moi j'exige un *produit neuf  exempt de défaut !!!! *_point barre. 

Bon moi j'ai ramené mon ipad à la Fnac ; dès que je leur ai expliqué le problème ils ont accepté direct sans même vérifier soit de me l'échanger au prochain arrivage , soit de me rembourser intégralement la somme. J'ai préféré qu'ils me fassent un avoir comme ça j'attends d'être sûr que le problème soit résolu pour retourner en reprendre un. Mais ils sont bien au courant à la Fnac du problème c'est pour ça qu'ils n'ont même pas chercher à comprendre.
NB : j'ai eu une responsable Apple ce matin qui m'a rappelée sur mon portable et qui reconnait un problème de rétroéclairage sur bon nombres d'ipad 2 mises en vente. Elle m'a proposée un échange quand il y aura du stock , mais je lui ai fait savoir que je préfère que ça se fasse avec la Fnac à cause de l'assure Casse , vol prise là bas . Mais elle m'a assurée que les ingénieurs d'apple font tout pour résoudre le problème au plus vite . Elle me tient au courant !! voilà   
_


----------



## timbx33 (28 Mars 2011)

voilà, un produit simplement neuf !!


----------



## Thr_ju (28 Mars 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> oui on pourait aussi en rire



Je dirais même qu'il vaut mieux en rire... C'est embêtant mais soyons patients et attendons de voir si Apple règle le problème. En attendant, il vaut mieux en rire.


----------



## MrZokho (28 Mars 2011)

Salut tout le monde !
J'ai également ce fameux problème. Bien que pas trop prononcé, je suis aussi de l'avis d'avoir un produit impeccable au vu du prix. D'ailleurs, sait-on si c'est en rapport avec la colle ou est-ce un défaut qui ne se corrigera pas tout seul ?
Enfin, sachant que j'ai acheté la machine dans un APR, faut-il procéder à un échange dans les 14 jours ou est-ce compris dans la garantie (ce que j'espère, au vu du nombre de problèmes ...) ?
Merci !


----------



## robertodino (28 Mars 2011)

MrZokho a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !
> J'ai également ce fameux problème. Bien que pas trop prononcé, je suis aussi de l'avis d'avoir un produit impeccable au vu du prix. D'ailleurs, sait-on si c'est en rapport avec la colle ou est-ce un défaut qui ne se corrigera pas tout seul ?
> Enfin, sachant que j'ai acheté la machine dans un APR, faut-il procéder à un échange dans les 14 jours ou est-ce compris dans la garantie (ce que j'espère, au vu du nombre de problèmes ...) ?
> Merci !



Moi j'appelle Apple demain. On a l'assistance Applecare d'un mois dessus. Je suis aussi passé par un APR. Ici au Luxembourg on n'a pas d'applestore, donc c'est soit en ligne soit chez un APR (sachant que en ligne c'est long long long chez nous j'ai favorisé mon APR pour avoir l'ipad le jour de la sortie). Je ne suis pas de ceux qui attendent une rev A ou rev B, un produit qui sort doit être bon, surtout si c'est du Apple. J'ai 31 ans, sous Mac depuis l'âge de 15 ans, il y a 10 ans je ne me posais jamais la question, aujourd'hui c'est Kindersurprise à chaque déballage d'un produit Apple. Franchement ça commence à devenir lourd, on peut même plus apprécier un produit à sa juste valeur. Va falloir qu'ils changent leur politique, car couillon oui mais pas pour toujours...


----------



## aka80 (28 Mars 2011)

MrZokho a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !
> J'ai également ce fameux problème. Bien que pas trop prononcé, je suis aussi de l'avis d'avoir un produit impeccable au vu du prix. D'ailleurs, sait-on si c'est en rapport avec la colle ou est-ce un défaut qui ne se corrigera pas tout seul ?
> Enfin, sachant que j'ai acheté la machine dans un APR, faut-il procéder à un échange dans les 14 jours ou est-ce compris dans la garantie (ce que j'espère, au vu du nombre de problèmes ...) ?
> Merci !



ça dépend chez qui tu l'as pris . Normalement si tu le ramène avant les 14 jours normalement c'est soit échange (peu probable vu les stock) , soit un avoir , soit un remboursement. Dans le cas contraire la garantie Apple est en place pour 1 an , et vu lempaleur (internationale) que prend ce problème , et au vu des nombreux cas , un échange ne posera pas de problème . D'ailleurs sur le forum apple (Aux Etats Unis) y en a qui se sont fait changer (dans un Apple Sotre) l'ipad 2 trois fois à cause de ce problème de halos et tâches jaunâtres et qui se sont retrouvés avec les même soucis à chaque fois. Donc ce qui montre que c'est toute la première série de production qui est impactée. Donc ne pas se presser pour changer de Pad. Pour ma part je me suis fait un avoir valable 3 mois. 
J'espère que d'ici là les choses vont rentrer dans l'ordre.


----------



## cmonta (28 Mars 2011)

Vous m'avez donné un coup de stress avec cette histoire. Demain je vais à l'apple store de Nice pour récupérer mon ipad réservé en ligne, et bien je croise les doigts pour ne pas tomber sur un modèle défectueux. :mouais:


----------



## MrZokho (28 Mars 2011)

Le truc, c'est que je risque de tomber sur un modèle encore plus défaillant. Il n'y a pas non plus d'Apple store en Belgique, donc je suis aussi passé par un APR. 
Je pense que je vais attendre l'histoire d'une semaine ou deux, voir si le problème se résous de lui-même. Si c'est pas le cas, un échange, ou plusieurs si il le faut, en bonne et due forme. 
Ça m'étonne d'ailleurs que les sites d'actu n'en parlent pas plus que ça, maintenant que le produit est ici.


----------



## aka80 (28 Mars 2011)

cmonta a dit:


> Vous m'avez donné un coup de stress avec cette histoire. Demain je vais à l'apple store de Nice pour récupérer mon ipad réservé en ligne, et bien je croise les doigts pour ne pas tomber sur un modèle défectueux. :mouais:



Franchement je te conseille de le laisser là où il est cet Ipad 2 . Je suis sûr à 90 % que t'auras des soucis de tâches jaunes et de halos !! à coup sûr .
Moi si j'étais toi je leur demanderais sagement d'attendre les prochaines fournées de fin Avril ou mi Mai pour te livrer !! bon après à toi de voir !! c'est tentant mais bon c'est la roulette Russe 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h24 ----------




MrZokho a dit:


> Le truc, c'est que je risque de tomber sur un modèle encore plus défaillant. Il n'y a pas non plus d'Apple store en Belgique, donc je suis aussi passé par un APR.
> Je pense que je vais attendre l'histoire d'une semaine ou deux, voir si le problème se résous de lui-même. Si c'est pas le cas, un échange, ou plusieurs si il le faut, en bonne et due forme.
> Ça m'étonne d'ailleurs que les sites d'actu n'en parlent pas plus que ça, maintenant que le produit est ici.



C'est claire plus quétonnant !!! aucun site d'actus informatique n'en parle et pourtant ça devient un gros problème. Les témoignages sont trop nombreux pour que ces sites spécialisé ne consacrent pas quelques lignes à ce problème. Surtout que cela arrive juste après le lancement de l'ipad  2 sensé être THe produit de l'année 2011. En tout cas si apple ne règle pas au plus vite ce problème , cela peut coûter très chère à la Pomme surtout avec le nouveau samsung galaxy tab qui pointe le bout de son nez et qui a tout pour plaire!! La guerre sur le marché des tablettes se prépare , apple se doit de vite réagir car ce problème risque de mettre à mal l'image de la marque!!


----------



## robertodino (29 Mars 2011)

Je viens de remarquer un truc intéressant. Si on appuie un peu sur la zone à halo blanche on peut remarquer que celle-ci s'étend. C'est comme si la pression sur l'écran est trop forte, plus on appuie et plus le halo devient blanc-clair. Le fait que la vitre soit plus fine et plus proche de l'écran pourrait expliquer ce phénomène de pression qui produit des halos plus clairs sur le noir. 

Si c'est ça on va se retrouver avec un truc semblable à l'antennagate, une super machine qui malheureusement veut en faire trop et ou on sous-évalue la finition. 

Testez pour voir


----------



## aka80 (29 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Je viens de remarquer un truc intéressant. Si on appuie un peu sur la zone à halo blanche on peut remarquer que celle-ci s'étend. C'est comme si la pression sur l'écran est trop forte, plus on appuie et plus le halo devient blanc-clair. Le fait que la vitre soit plus fine et plus proche de l'écran pourrait expliquer ce phénomène de pression qui produit des halos plus clairs sur le noir.
> 
> Si c'est ça on va se retrouver avec un truc semblable à l'antennagate, une super machine qui malheureusement veut en faire trop et ou on sous-évalue la finition.
> 
> Testez pour voir



moi je ne pourrai malheureusement pas et dire car j'ai retourné le mien


----------



## robertodino (29 Mars 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> moi je ne pourrai malheureusement pas et dire car j'ai retourné le mien



Chez Apple directement? Ils t'ont proposé un échange?


----------



## aka80 (29 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Chez Apple directement? Ils t'ont proposé un échange?



Oui ils m'ont proposé l'échange mais je leur ai dit que je préfère retourner voir la Fnac à cause de l'assurance Casse et vol de 2 ans. ils ont dit ok et qu'à tout moment je peux les recontacter pour un échange.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mars 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> En tout cas si apple ne règle pas au plus vite ce problème , cela peut coûter très chère à la Pomme surtout avec le nouveau samsung galaxy tab qui pointe le bout de son nez et qui a tout pour plaire!!



Attention a ce que tu écris, j'ai bien failli m'étouffer de rire en te lisant...

Moi je prédit une berline lada qui va faire du mal à la série 5 de BMW... un peu de sérieux tout de meme... S'en est presque naïf...


Perso, aucun soucis Ave. Mon iPad: sur fond noir mur un léger défaut, mais j'imagine que Ca doit être rien comparé a certains car Ca ne me pose pas de problème... Il y a beaucoup plus grave, et il faut relativiser: Ca ne m'empeche nullement de lire mes emails dans le train ou aux toilettes...

Un écran "parfait" (de graphiste, avec casquette anti-reflet, sonde d'etalonnage et gammut élargie) c'est plus de 2000 euros, soit entre 4 et 3 fois le prix de L'ipad... Je reste persuadé qu'il ne faut pas exagérer, on en a largement pour notre argent (pourtant j'ai un 64 Go 3G, pas le moins cher)...

Je suis curieux de voir cette merveille de chez
Samsung... Quelqu'un la déjà vue allumé? A non, c'est vrai, chez Samsung ils préfèrent faire une "keynote" de 30 minute sans rien montrer du soft ou de la qualité d'image, fluidité etc... Préfère se gargarisé devant les 0,2mm gagnés sur L'ipad, ou encore le super processeur que personne n'a vu tourner sur la machine...

Je reste dubitatif sur l'intérêt d'une telle présentation...


----------



## timbx33 (29 Mars 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> moi je ne pourrai malheureusement pas et dire car j'ai retourné le mien



J'ai retourné le mien également. UPS est passé le chercher le lendemain au bureau. Apple m'ont dit qu'ils allaient vraisemblablement procéder à un échange et que le problème était effectivement reconnu chez eux. ils m'ont même incités à leur renvoyer l'Ipad et de ne pas le garder. Ca confirme les post de Robertodino un peu plus haut. J'avais également remarqué que les pressions sur la vitre augmentaient le halo de lumière. Je pense que les gens concernés devraient faire remplacer leur produit. Chacun fait ce qu'il veut. C'est pas vraiment important. Ce qui importe, c'est le fait de disposer d'un produit neuf qui souffre de défauts dès la première utilisation : C'est pas sérieux. c'est bien de créer "le buzz", après il faut assurer !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h39 ----------




Moumou92 a dit:


> Attention a ce que tu écris, j'ai bien failli m'étouffer de rire en te lisant...
> 
> Moi je prédit une berline lada qui va faire du mal à la série 5 de BMW... un peu de sérieux tout de meme... S'en est presque naïf...
> 
> ...



Tant mieux pour toi si ça te pose pas de problème. certaines personnes ont économisé des mois pour s'offrir l'ipad 2. la moindre des choses c'est qu'il soit en excellent état. " on en a largement pour notre argent". Ca veut dire quoi ? faut rire là aussi ? Personnellement je le trouve déjà trop cher. Je comprends pas non plus la comparaison avec des écrans pros. Tu es hors sujet. Il s'agit pas de comparer le produit. Il s'agit de parler d'un écran défectueux au déballage. Ton écran plat TV à 2000eu avec un halo, ça te ferait plaisir ? je sais pas si tu relativiserais de la même manière ?


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Mars 2011)

Tout à fait d'accord.

Même si après avoir vu les prix de la concurrence pour des machines qui n'arrivent pas à la cheville de l'iPad, on se dit que finalement il n'est pas si cher.

La question n'est pas là. J'ai payé 600, je veux une machine sans le moindre défaut et c'est normal. Cela dit, je ne dramatise pas non plus car le problème est léger chez moi. Je préfère donc attendre d'avoir plus d'info, et plus de retour de ceux qui échangent pour échanger le mien. De toutes façon je sais qu'Apple me l'échangera.


----------



## MrZokho (29 Mars 2011)

Voilà, j'ai pris deux photo hier soir :










Certains parlent d'une pression trop forte entre les deux vitres, d'autres de la colle qui n'a pas encore pris le temps de sécher. :mouais:


----------



## timbx33 (29 Mars 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord.
> 
> Même si après avoir vu les prix de la concurrence pour des machines qui n'arrivent pas à la cheville de l'iPad, on se dit que finalement il n'est pas si cher.
> 
> La question n'est pas là. J'ai payé 600, je veux une machine sans le moindre défaut et c'est normal. Cela dit, je ne dramatise pas non plus car le problème est léger chez moi. Je préfère donc attendre d'avoir plus d'info, et plus de retour de ceux qui échangent pour échanger le mien. De toutes façon je sais qu'Apple me l'échangera.


 

Alors on voit les choses de la même manière !  Bien sûr qui te l'échangeront puisqu'ils (apple evidemment) ont reconnu le problème. Ceci dit, j'ai préféré le renvoyer illico plutôt que d'attendre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h57 ----------




MrZokho a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai pris deux photo hier soir :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ca fait mal ça !! moi je "parle" pas, je renvoie !!!!


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Mars 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Alors on voit les choses de la même manière !  Bien sûr qui te l'échangeront puisqu'ils (apple evidemment) ont reconnu le problème. Ceci dit, j'ai préféré le renvoyer illico plutôt que d'attendre.



Oui c'est sur. D'autant plus que j'ai échangé à plusieurs reprises mon iPhone 4 pour des problème bien plus légers que celui là. Ils n'ont jamais rechigné. Mais personnellement je vais directement à l'Apple store (j'ai la "chance" d'en avoir un à coté de chez moi), peu importe où j'ai acheté l'appareil, car j'ai l'impression qu'ils font moins de chichis que les autres.


----------



## robertodino (29 Mars 2011)

Bon j'ai contacté Apple Care, ils m'ont bien dit que le problème est connu et que c'est un échange radical de la machine, sans discussion. Le problème c'est qu'ici au Luxembourg Apple ne récupère pas les produits comme en France, je suis obligé de passer par mon APR (en tout cas pour l'ipad, pour les autres gammes c'est pas pareil)

Quelques minutes après j'appelle mon APR et leur mentionne ce que Apple m'a dit.... 

Sauf que eux ils échangent pas LOL , ils envoient d'abord la machine chez Apple et se font renvoyer une nouvelle. Super pour l'attente. 

Je leur ai dit que je passerais dans deux semaines pour leur rendre l'ipad, le temps que les stock se renouvellent (afin de voir si les nouveaux stocks ont le même problème) ou qu'une solution soit trouvée pour les nouvelles livraisons. 

Bref, inutile pour moi de le renvoyer maintenant si c'est pour avoir une autre machine défectueuse, je préfère rester un peu avec le mien et le rendre plus tard. Mon APR va donc le reprendre dans deux semaines , j'ai leur accord. 

Je trouve cette politique de mon APR pas top, pour eux c'est un iPad de perdu si ils échangent, la prochaine fois je passerais pas l'Apple store en ligne quit à attendre 3 semaines...


----------



## MrZokho (29 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Bon j'ai contacté Apple Care, ils m'ont bien dit que le problème est connu et que c'est un échange radical de la machine, sans discussion. Le problème c'est qu'ici au Luxembourg Apple ne récupère pas les produits comme en France, je suis obligé de passer par mon APR (en tout cas pour l'ipad, pour les autres gammes c'est pas pareil)
> 
> Quelques minutes après j'appelle mon APR et leur mentionne ce que Apple m'a dit....
> 
> ...



Et donc là c'est bien pris en charge par la garantie Apple, et non l'échange dans les 14 jours ?


----------



## Alexis176 (29 Mars 2011)

J'ai testé au niveau de la pression sur le halo, je n'ai aucune réaction. 
Par contre, avec tous vos nouveaux messages, je suis de plus en plus motivé pour le renvoyer (malgré l'attente et l'embarras si le problème n'est toujours pas réglé). Comment avez-vous procédé? Je l'ai acheté dans un reseller officiel Apple, dois-je d'abord passer par eux? Téléphoner à Apple Care? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Mars 2011)

Adresses toi directement à Apple ça sera plus simple et rapide.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (29 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vais prendre (comme le premier) le iPad au USA, si celui que je prend a ce ou ces problèmes (espérons que non) et que je m'en rend compte qu'arriver en France. Aurais-je le droit moi aussi de le renvoyer et d'en attendre un autre comme vous ? 

En gros la garantie est elle internationale ?

Ca serait vraiment " con " de devoir refaire un aller-retour Boston pour changer l'ipad.


----------



## Ekym (29 Mars 2011)

Veuillez m'excuser si je vous froisse mais je trouve votre discussion un peu déplacé et sans grand intérêt.
Tout le monde était au courant que l'iPad 2 avait ce problème et savait pertinemment qu'il y avait de fortes chances de l'avoir en voulant se ruer dessus à sa sortie.
Je savais très bien qu'en le commandant, j'allais avoir le problème et que je devrai le rendre pour un échange au bout de quelques semaines.
Je ne comprends pas alors que certains ouvrent une discussion pour un problème connu bien avant la sortie de l'iPad 2.
Pour résumé, si j'ai un conseil à vous donner, attendez un mois environ et demandez un échange de votre iPad.
C'est très simple, il suffire de se rendre au magasin où vous l'avez acheté et celui-ci vous le remplacera contre un neuf, ou se rendre dans un apple store et celui-ci vous le remplacera contre un neuf, ou  dernière possibilité appelez apple qui fera passer UPS chez vous et vous le remplacera contre un neuf.
C'est bon j'ai été clair?

Je pense que tout est dans ma réponse donc le sujet peut être cloturé, non


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Mars 2011)

Ekym a dit:


> Veuillez m'excuser si je vous froisse mais je trouve votre discussion un peu déplacé et sans grand intérêt.
> Tout le monde était au courant que l'iPad 2 avait ce problème et savait pertinemment qu'il y avait de fortes chances de l'avoir en voulant se ruer dessus à sa sortie.
> Je savais très bien qu'en le commandant, j'allais avoir le problème et que je devrai le rendre pour un échange au bout de quelques semaines.
> Je ne comprends pas alors que certains ouvrent une discussion pour un problème connu bien avant la sortie de l'iPad 2.
> ...



Déjà ce que tu dis, je l'ai dit plus haut, donc tu participe à agrandir la discussion pour rien. De plus, ce que tu dis est faux, au bout d'un mois, ton reseller ne pourra pas te l'échanger contre un neuf car c'est la garantie Apple qui jouera, il faudra donc contacter directement Apple. Ensuite, même si le problème était connu à l'avance, rien ne nous empêche d'en parler et de partager sur le sujet. Et finalement, si tu trouves la discussion inutile, personne ne t'oblige à nous lire.

A bon entendeur...


----------



## Alexis176 (29 Mars 2011)

Je viens de contacter Apple et la personne que j'ai eue au téléphone n'était pas au courant de ce problème, aucun dossier n'est ouvert en France concernant ce soucis de lumière (étonnant au vu des précédents messages et des nombreuses plaintes!). Elle m'a conseillé de retourner en magasin pour faire un échange standard. S'ils ne voulaient pas, rappeller Apple qui fera venir UPS à mon domicile et un échange s'effectuera sous 3-5 jours (tout dépend des stocks).

Ekym, comme tu le vois, il est important que chacun partage son expérience car tous les appels téléphoniques ou les visites en magasins des différents membres n'aboutissent pas à la même solution ni à la même expertise. De plus, à te lire, ce problème était connu depuis des semaines alors que je n'ai lu nul part cet incident. Connaissant la fronde qui tombe sur Apple à chaque problème, c'est étonnant.


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Mars 2011)

Moi non plus je n'étais pas au courant que le problème était généralisé. J'avais juste lu un article d'un américain faisant part du problème sur son iPad.


----------



## timbx33 (29 Mars 2011)

Ekym a dit:


> Veuillez m'excuser si je vous froisse mais je trouve votre discussion un peu déplacé et sans grand intérêt.
> Tout le monde était au courant que l'iPad 2 avait ce problème et savait pertinemment qu'il y avait de fortes chances de l'avoir en voulant se ruer dessus à sa sortie.
> Je savais très bien qu'en le commandant, j'allais avoir le problème et que je devrai le rendre pour un échange au bout de quelques semaines.
> Je ne comprends pas alors que certains ouvrent une discussion pour un problème connu bien avant la sortie de l'iPad 2.
> ...


 
Oui très clair. "Je ne comprends pas alors que certains ouvrent une discussion pour un problème connu bien avant la sortie de l'iPad 2." Si c'était connu bien avant la sorti de l'ipad2 alors pourquoi existe t-il toujours ? Remarque ton post m'a bien fait rire !!! c'est déjà ça


----------



## Padawanlady (29 Mars 2011)

wow... un gros fou rire oui !! autant que quand le vendeur de la Fnac m'a demande pourquoi vouloir utiliser son ipad 2 dans le noir...
en tout cas le monde aux 2 Apple stores de Paris...


----------



## aka80 (29 Mars 2011)

Alexis176 a dit:


> Je viens de contacter Apple et la personne que j'ai eue au téléphone n'était pas au courant de ce problème, aucun dossier n'est ouvert en France concernant ce soucis de lumière (étonnant au vu des précédents messages et des nombreuses plaintes!). Elle m'a conseillé de retourner en magasin pour faire un échange standard. S'ils ne voulaient pas, rappeller Apple qui fera venir UPS à mon domicile et un échange s'effectuera sous 3-5 jours (tout dépend des stocks).
> 
> Ekym, comme tu le vois, il est important que chacun partage son expérience car tous les appels téléphoniques ou les visites en magasins des différents membres n'aboutissent pas à la même solution ni à la même expertise. De plus, à te lire, ce problème était connu depuis des semaines alors que je n'ai lu nul part cet incident. Connaissant la fronde qui tombe sur Apple à chaque problème, c'est étonnant.



houlala la personne que t'a eu au téléphone te ment. j'ai été le premier à contacter apple dés le samedi 26 au matin et la première personne que j'ai eu m'a directement passée une responsable qui m'a demandée de prendre des photos de l'écran de mon ipad 2 , chose que j'ai fait de suite et lui ai tout envoyé par mail .. Quelques heures après elle me rappelle pour plus d'infos et m'a confirmé avoir reçu après mon appel d'autres appels !! et elle m'a rappelée tout dernièrement hier sur mon téléphone pour me donner des news sur l'évolution de la situation.. Donc oui le problème est bien connu chez Apple France


----------



## MisterDrako (29 Mars 2011)

Que faut il penser des ces arguments là :

http://www.ipadou.com/certains-ipad-2-affecte-probleme-de-lecran-jaune/

infos ? intox ?


----------



## Ekym (29 Mars 2011)

Je viens de créer un sondage afin de faire un recensement sur ce problème.


----------



## MrZokho (29 Mars 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Que faut il penser des ces arguments là :
> 
> http://www.ipadou.com/certains-ipad-2-affecte-probleme-de-lecran-jaune/
> 
> infos ? intox ?



Mais est-ce que les taches jaunes correspondent aux fuites de lumière ? J'ai cru comprendre que c'était deux choses différentes.


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Mars 2011)

Oui ce sont 2 choses différentes. Les tâches jaunes sont dues à la colle. ça m'étonnerait que les fuites de lumière puissent s'estomper comme les tâches jaunes.


----------



## MisterDrako (29 Mars 2011)

Du coup elles se présentent comment alors ces "fuites" de lumiéres... ?

il me semblait qu'on parlait du méme PB ....


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Mars 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Du coup elles se présentent comment alors ces "fuites" de lumiéres... ?
> 
> il me semblait qu'on parlait du méme PB ....



Il te suffit de relire ce fil, certain ont posté des photos. Les fuites se voient sur un fond noir. Les taches jaunes sur un fond clair à ce que j'ai cru comprendre.


----------



## robertodino (29 Mars 2011)

Ekym a dit:


> Veuillez m'excuser si je vous froisse mais je trouve votre discussion un peu déplacé et sans grand intérêt.
> Tout le monde était au courant que l'iPad 2 avait ce problème et savait pertinemment qu'il y avait de fortes chances de l'avoir en voulant se ruer dessus à sa sortie.
> Je savais très bien qu'en le commandant, j'allais avoir le problème et que je devrai le rendre pour un échange au bout de quelques semaines.
> Je ne comprends pas alors que certains ouvrent une discussion pour un problème connu bien avant la sortie de l'iPad 2.
> ...



Et c'est bien la que tu te trompes mon ami, on étais au courant pour la sortie aux US, mais cela ne veut pas dire que les modèles pour l'Europe soient touchés, les chances étaient grandes ça oui mais il était aussi possible que nous avions pour l'Europe un nouveau stock exempt de défauts vu que deux semaines séparaient le lancement. Faut réfléchir parfois avant de poster. 

Ce topic n'est pas superflu vu que chacun partage son expérience avec les autres, que ce soit au niveau de l'appareil en soi, de l'assistance Apple vis-à-vis du problème ou de la manière que les APR comptent régler le problème.

Et avant de demander de fermer un topic ce ne serait pas plus mal de lire ce que écrivent les autres, tu te rendrais compte que Apple ne prend pas en charge certains pays (Luxembourg,Belgique) pour un échange, ces pays doivent passer par un APR. 

C'est plutôt ton commentaire qui ne sert à rien car non constructif vis-à-vis des propos des autres. 

Je pense que tout est dans ma réponse donc ton post peut être clôturé, non?

Ps : L'écran jaune et l'effet halo sur fond noir sont deux choses distinctent comme on peut lire au long du fil.


----------



## Ekym (29 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Et c'est bien la que tu te trompes mon ami, on étais au courant pour la sortie aux US, mais cela ne veut pas dire que les modèles pour l'Europe soient touchés, les chances étaient grandes ça oui mais il était aussi possible que nous avions pour l'Europe un nouveau stock exempt de défauts vu que deux semaines séparaient le lancement. Faut réfléchir parfois avant de poster.
> 
> Ce topic n'est pas superflu vu que chacun partage son expérience avec les autres, que ce soit au niveau de l'appareil en soi, de l'assistance Apple vis-à-vis du problème ou de la manière que les APR comptent régler le problème.
> 
> ...



Ok si tu le dis c'est que tu dois avoir raison, je vais pas te contrarier.


----------



## robertodino (29 Mars 2011)

Ekym a dit:


> Ok si tu le dis c'est que tu dois avoir raison, je vais pas te contrarier.



Ahhh, Ekym, ce n'était pas pour être méchant, si tu l'as pris en mal je m'excuse. Je suis simplement de l'avis qu'il est important de partager son avis et son expérience lors de problèmes de ce genre. Les forums sont là pour ça, tant que l'on reste poli et cordiale pas de soucis


----------



## MrZokho (29 Mars 2011)

Bon, je passerai un coup de fil à l'Apple care demain, pour procéder à un échange dans un mois si c'est possible, avec les nouveaux arrivages. Apple reconnait bien le problème, donc autant le faire.


----------



## julien1987 (29 Mars 2011)

Même problème sur mon iPad 2 blanc wifi 32 giga. Rdv pris au genius bar jeudi à opéra. iPad 2 sera échangé et ils ont du stock dans tous les modèles pour les échanges dixit lec mec de l'Apple store opéra et un pote qui bosse dans celui de Montpellier. 

Par contre obligé de prendre rdv pour se le faire échanger. Si vous arrivez a la volée il partira ils pourront que vous rembourser. 

PS : j'ai de plus un peu de jeu juste à droite du bouton home. Le contour de l'écran s'enfonce un petit peu comme si c'était tout mou en dessous. Problème répertorié sur macrumors et pleins d'autres forums


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mars 2011)

Tous ces problèmes, qu'Apple bien sur n'ignore pas, (et les revendeurs non plus malgré ce que peuvent en dire très perfidement certains de leurs vendeurs) peuvent peut être expliquer pourquoi cet iPad2 a tout de suite connu des délais d'approvisionnement et de livraison...Ceci explique donc cela non ?
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## robertodino (29 Mars 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tous ces problèmes, qu'Apple bien sur n'ignore pas, (et les revendeurs non plus malgré ce que peuvent en dire très perfidement certains de leurs vendeurs) peuvent peut être expliquer pourquoi cet iPad2 a tout de suite connu des délais d'approvisionnement et de livraison...Ceci explique donc cela non ?
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



L'idée n'est pas mal du tout, mais Apple aurait dans ce cas mieux fait de retarder d'un mois non?


----------



## aka80 (29 Mars 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tous ces problèmes, qu'Apple bien sur n'ignore pas, (et les revendeurs non plus malgré ce que peuvent en dire très perfidement certains de leurs vendeurs) peuvent peut être expliquer pourquoi cet iPad2 a tout de suite connu des délais d'approvisionnement et de livraison...Ceci explique donc cela non ?
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi!!! ça m'avait beaucoup étonné  quand j'avais vu sur l'apple store en ligne dés le lancement (j'ai attendu jusqu'à 1H27 du matin le 25 Mars avec F5 à fond mdrr) 0 stock et des délais de livraison de 3 à 4 semaines. Le lancement de l'ipad 2 avec 0 stock ? on aurait dû s'en douter qu'il se passait quelque chose d'anormal. Tout s'explique. 
A quand le retour à la normal avec des ipad nikels sans défauts??? une idée?


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mars 2011)

Ce que je pense c'est que la première vague de fabrication était déjà dans les tuyaux de vente et que donc pas possible (trop coup de théâtre) de revenir en arrière et de tout arrêter...Et puis certains ne les retourneront pas !
Mais les nouvelles fabrications seront certainement modifiées et du coup il y a du retard...
Par ailleurs il va y avoir de l'iPad2 sur le refurb...Bientôt !!


----------



## aka80 (29 Mars 2011)

Alors là les gars vous allez rigoler 

sur le site de Boulanger  *=>* http://www.boulanger.fr/webapp/wcs/...&categoryId=63318&storeId=10001&redirect=true

ils ont ajouté 30 centimes sur tous les modèles des ipad 2 vendus . Je pensais qu'Apple avait verrouillé le prix de ses produits et qu'aucun APR ne pouvait les vendre au dessus du prix qu'ils ont fixé?
j'ai envoyé un mail à Boulanger pour savoir pourquoi ils le vendaient 30 centimes de plus que le prix apple? 

voici leur réponse :

[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial][FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial]En réponse à votre message,
Aprés vérification, le prix de départ pour  l'iPad 2 16go Wifi est sur notre site de 489,30. Le tarif du même  modèle sur l'Apple Store est de 489.
Cette différence, que l'on peut qualifier de minime, est la même sur chacun des modèles.
 En espérant avoir répondu à votre demande,
 Cordialement,
Thibaut, Centre de la Relation Client Boulanger.


  C'est vrai que 30 centimes sur chaque ipad vendu c'est rien ,sachant qu'ils vont en vendre des centaines voire des milliers...


Franchement que dire?????? incroyable!!

[/FONT][/FONT]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h01 ----------

Les gars l'ipad 2 est en pré-commande sur le site de la Fnac , mais l'infos la plus intéressante c'est que le délais de livraison qui était de 2 à 3 semaines il y a 2 jours est passée à " livraison prévue à partir du                  mois de             mai 2011".
Donc il va falloir être patient !! mais bon si c'est pour se qu'on ait des ipad exempts de ces défauts actuels , moi je signe


----------



## timbx33 (30 Mars 2011)

UPS est venu récupérer mon Ipad au bureau Lundi à 14h30. Ipad transféré aux pays-bas et récupéré par apple le Mardi dans l'aprés-midi. Aujourd'hui Mercredi, le suivi en ligne m'indique que Apple a identifié le problème et affiche le message de la 3ème et dernière étape de leur processus : "product replacement pending". Donc je devrais recevoir mon nouvel Ipad dans la semaine si il repart aujourd'hui des pays-bas. C'est rapide et efficace avec un suivi en ligne parfait entre UPS et Apple. Je vous tiendrai informés quand j'aurai récupéré l'Ipad. J'espère que ce message peut rassurer certains d'entre vous.


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mars 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> UPS est venu récupérer mon Ipad au bureau Lundi à 14h30. Ipad transféré aux pays-bas et récupéré par apple le Mardi dans l'aprés-midi. Aujourd'hui Mercredi, le suivi en ligne m'indique que Apple a identifié le problème et affiche le message de la 3ème et dernière étape de leur processus : "product replacement pending". Donc je devrais recevoir mon nouvel Ipad dans la semaine si il repart aujourd'hui des pays-bas. C'est rapide et efficace avec un suivi en ligne parfait entre UPS et Apple. Je vous tiendrai informés quand j'aurai récupéré l'Ipad. J'espère que ce message peut rassurer certains d'entre vous.



Ce qui me rassurerait, c'est la maîtrise d'Apple dans la gestion du SAV.
Par contre je ne suis pas rassuré sur la probabilité de défectuosité du produit de remplacement...En clair ces iPad2 qui sont envoyés en échange sont ils exempts des problèmes pour lesquels tu fais appel au SAV ?
La suite te le dira...Et tu nous le diras ?


----------



## amine07 (30 Mars 2011)

@aka80 Bien vu, la livraison pour Mai par la Fnac est vraiment relou, j'ai commandé le miens en boutique lundi, j'espère l'avoir d'ici avril, le vendeur signalé 3-4 semaines.


----------



## nicolasdenice (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Suite à l'achat d'un ipad 2 de 64 go blanc wifi, j'ai constaté également pas mal de fuites de lumière sur l'écran.

J'ai appelé hier soir l'Applecare et choisi le RDV au Genius Bar de l'Applestore de Cap 3000, pour ce soir.

Suite à un entretien téléphonique avec un des vendeurs de l'Applestore, il n'a pas pu me dire s'il y en avait en stock pour un simple échange. Au pire, j'aurai une carte cadeau et je serai rappeler dès qu'ils recevront des ipad 2.

Je ne peux pas attendre qu'il y ait du stock car j'ai déclenché une réparation SAV. En outre, ils doivent suivre cette procédure pour ne pas être submergé par les retours SAV.

Je suis un peu perplexe. La suite ce soir ou demain.


----------



## MrZokho (30 Mars 2011)

Voilà, j'ai téléphoné à l'Apple Care. Apparemment, ils ne savent pas lancer de procédure d'échange par téléphone en Belgique, je suis obligé de passer par mon APR pour qu'il me fasse un échange direct. Je vais cette fois-ci tester sur place, et repartir je l'espère avec un écran nickel. 

Edit : je précise qu'ils sont très bien au courant du problème !!


----------



## timbx33 (30 Mars 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ce qui me rassurerait, c'est la maîtrise d'Apple dans la gestion du SAV.
> Par contre je ne suis pas rassuré sur la probabilité de défectuosité du produit de remplacement...En clair ces iPad2 qui sont envoyés en échange sont ils exempts des problèmes pour lesquels tu fais appel au SAV ?
> La suite te le dira...Et tu nous le diras ?


 
Oui je ne pourrai te renseigner que lorsque le produit me sera renvoyé ! A suivre


----------



## MrZokho (30 Mars 2011)

Pour ceux qui ont acheté leur iPad dans un APR : avez-vous eu un échange direct ? Car chez moi ils n'avaient plus de stock, et on m'a proposé de le renvoyer pour en avoir un autre. Sauf que bon, j'ai de grande chances de tomber sur un modèle encore pire.


----------



## Thr_ju (30 Mars 2011)

Oui comme on l'a dit plus haut il me semble, les APR sont un peu frileux pour échanger directement contre un neuf. Car ça leur enlève un iPad en stock, qu'il vont vendre rapidement. Ils préfère l'envoyer à Apple pour que eux fassent l'échange.


----------



## MrZokho (30 Mars 2011)

Eux avaient tout simplement tout vendu ... Je pensais que c'était deux stocks distincts. Ce qui m'embête, ce que la personne à l'Apple Care m'a dit de l'échanger rapidement, sans quoi après les 14 jours je perds mes "droits de consommateur", avec un échange direct. Elle m'a bien dit que le magasin n'avait pas à renvoyer à Apple pour en avoir un autre, ils faisaient un échange direct ... Je sais plus trop qui croire. Je vais devoir retéléphoner tantôt.


----------



## Thr_ju (30 Mars 2011)

Pour moi ce qui est sur, c'est que si le problème est avéré, alors tu as un an pour ramener liPad, si tu n'as pas pris l'Apple care. Donc sur ce point la on t'as mal renseigné. Dans les Apple Store ils ont un stock pour l'echange, mais pas dans les APR. Il vaut mieux effectivement appeler directement Apple, ça sera peut-être plus clair.


----------



## MrZokho (30 Mars 2011)

Voilà, je ferai un retour en magasin dans un mois. Ceux qui ont un nouveau modèle, dites-nous si le problème est règlé ou non svp.


----------



## robertodino (30 Mars 2011)

MrZokho a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai téléphoné à l'Apple Care. Apparemment, ils ne savent pas lancer de procédure d'échange par téléphone en Belgique, je suis obligé de passer par mon APR pour qu'il me fasse un échange direct. Je vais cette fois-ci tester sur place, et repartir je l'espère avec un écran nickel.
> 
> Edit : je précise qu'ils sont très bien au courant du problème !!



Ben pareil pour moi ici au Luxembourg. Par contre mon APR ne fait pas d'echange standard. Ils envoyent la machine chez Apple, après quoi Apple leur renvoie une nouvelle machine. Trop naze....


----------



## MrZokho (30 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Ben pareil pour moi ici au Luxembourg. Par contre mon APR ne fait pas d'echange standard. Ils envoyent la machine chez Apple, après quoi Apple leur renvoie une nouvelle machine. Trop naze....



Pareil. Sauf que ça vaut pas trop la peine je pense de faire ça maintenant. J'attends encore un peu avec mon iPad actuel.


----------



## robertodino (30 Mars 2011)

MrZokho a dit:


> Pareil. Sauf que ça vaut pas trop la peine je pense de faire ça maintenant. J'attends encore un peu avec mon iPad actuel.



MAJ: Jai eu de nouveau APPLE par téléphone, on vient de me confirmer que les iPad sont tout de même pris en charge pour le LUXEMBOURG et la BELGIQUE, ce qui est une bonne nouvelle, donc pour ceux qui habitent la région et qui sont passés par un APR vous pouvez vous faire échanger directement liPad via UPS.

Mieux que rien ^^


----------



## MrZokho (30 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> MAJ: Jai eu de nouveau APPLE par téléphone, on vient de me confirmer que les iPad sont tout de même pris en charge pour le LUXEMBOURG et la BELGIQUE, ce qui est une bonne nouvelle, donc pour ceux qui habitent la région et qui sont passés par un APR vous pouvez vous faire échanger directement liPad via UPS.
> 
> Mieux que rien ^^



Ah bon ? Moi la personne à l'Apple Care m'a dit le contraire.


----------



## LeRefuseur (30 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir (ou Bonjour, çà dépend) à toutes et à tous !

J'ai acheté un iPad 2 (64 Go/WiFi/Black) vendredi dernier (le 25/03,donc) à la Fnac de Monaco.

L'objet était impacté par ce défaut : deux halos de lumière présents sur l'écran.
Direction le SAV de la Fnac où le technicien a constaté le phénomène.

Il m'a proposé plusieurs solutions (en dehors de la possibilité de me le faire échanger directement par Apple) :
- soit un remboursement intégral (en espèces ou crédité sur la carte bancaire utilisée pour l'achat).
- soit un échange contre un produit neuf (une fois le stock renouvelé).

J'ai opté pour un remboursement intégral (sage décision) dans l'attente d'une nouvelle série exempte de défauts. La patience va etre de mise ! 

Au passage, je tiens à souligner le professionnalisme de l'ensemble du personnel de la Fnac de Monaco dans l'accueil et l'écoute de leur clientèle. Merci à eux ! 
___


----------



## aka80 (30 Mars 2011)

LeRefuseur a dit:


> Bonsoir (ou Bonjour, çà dépend) à toutes et à tous !
> 
> J'ai acheté un iPad 2 (64 Go/WiFi/Black) vendredi dernier (le 25/03,donc) à la Fnac de Monaco.
> 
> ...



Moi pareil mon ipad a été acheté le 25 Mars à la Fnac d'Amiens(photos de mon écran dans les précédents posts . Reotur du produit lundi et les même proposition que toi m'ont été faites. Moi j'ai choisi un avoir valable 3 mois. J'ai choisi un avoir et je rappellerai au début du mois de Mai pour savoir ce qu'il en est. 
Bravo à eux aussi pour leur  professionnalisme.. La Fnac jadhère


----------



## robertodino (30 Mars 2011)

MrZokho a dit:


> Ah bon ? Moi la personne à l'Apple Care m'a dit le contraire.



Oui c'est ce qu'on m'avait dit hier, donc j'ai rappellé aujourd'hui. C'est vrai que pour les iphones. Recontacte les et demande leur de contrôler. Pour les iPad c'est pris en charge. Un supérieur me l'a bien confirmé aujourd'hui.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h04 ----------




aka80 a dit:


> Moi pareil mon ipad a été acheté le 25 Mars à la Fnac d'Amiens(photos de mon écran dans les précédents posts . Reotur du produit lundi et les même proposition que toi m'ont été faites. Moi j'ai choisi un avoir valable 3 mois. J'ai choisi un avoir et je rappellerai au début du mois de Mai pour savoir ce qu'il en est.
> Bravo à eux aussi pour leur  professionnalisme.. La Fnac jadhère



La chance les gars, j'aimerais bien que mon APR suive le même principe.


----------



## timbx33 (30 Mars 2011)

Aujourd'hui mon ipad 2 est toujours chez Apple. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, il a été livré hier aux pays bas via UPS. J'ai appelé un technicien pour savoir ce qu'il en était. Ils vont remplacer l'ipad par un neuf. Pas de réparation possible. Tant mieux, même si on s'en doutait, ça fait du bien de l'entendre. Niveau délai, pas de réponse ! J'ai l'impression qu'ils sont dans le flou total. Je rappellerai demain.  je vous tiens informés.


----------



## robertodino (30 Mars 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui mon ipad 2 est toujours chez Apple. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, il a été livré hier aux pays bas via UPS. J'ai appelé un technicien pour savoir ce qu'il en était. Ils vont remplacer l'ipad par un neuf. Pas de réparation possible. Tant mieux, même si on s'en doutait, ça fait du bien de l'entendre. Niveau délai, pas de réponse ! J'ai l'impression qu'ils sont dans le flou total. Je rappellerai demain.  je vous tiens informés.



Petite question. Tu est de quel pays? Tu ne redoutes pas de recevoir un iPad ayant de nouveau le même défaut?


----------



## timbx33 (30 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Petite question. Tu est de quel pays? Tu ne redoutes pas de recevoir un iPad ayant de nouveau le même défaut?



 je suis de France. Je ne redoute rien. si ils me renvoient un ipad "défectueux", je le renverrai jusqu'à tomber sur le bon. il est possible que la prochaine fois, j'attendrai plus longtemps pour le renvoyer pour en profiter un peu plus. tu dois me trouver un peu fataliste, mais que faire ? il faut s'armer d'un peu de patience. je suis un peu déçu qu'autant de machines soient touchées par le problème. les forums ne manquent pas sur la toile.


----------



## robertodino (30 Mars 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> je suis de France. Je ne redoute rien. si ils me renvoient un ipad "défectueux", je le renverrai jusqu'à tomber sur le bon. il est possible que la prochaine fois, j'attendrai plus longtemps pour le renvoyer pour en profiter un peu plus. tu dois me trouver un peu fataliste, mais que faire ? il faut s'armer d'un peu de patience. je suis un peu déçu qu'autant de machines soient touchées par le problème. les forums ne manquent pas sur la toile.



Non non, au contraire, je trouve que tu as bien raison! Je vais faire pareil, mais je ne suis pas optimiste, avec la chance que j'ai en ce moment ça pourrait encore pire. Lundi je prends une décision, j'ai le week-end pour ruminer


----------



## atmane (30 Mars 2011)

moi dans mon cas impossible de me faire rembourser a la fnac, il me font qu'un avoir.


----------



## timbx33 (31 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Non non, au contraire, je trouve que tu as bien raison! Je vais faire pareil, mais je ne suis pas optimiste, avec la chance que j'ai en ce moment ça pourrait encore pire. Lundi je prends une décision, j'ai le week-end pour ruminer



Je me connais. plus j'attends et plus cela me prend la tête...donc je renvoie illico !


----------



## aka80 (31 Mars 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Je me connais. plus j'attends et plus cela me prend la tête...donc je renvoie illico !



Bonsoir tout le monde!!

Moi ça m'a pris la tête direct et dès lundi je l'ai retourné. Je suis impatient c'est sûr surtout que j'ai eu à manipuler la bête (du pure bonheur le gral , le pied) 
mais ce problème m'a tellement fait chier que j'avais zappé les performances de la machine. Mais bon là je verrai au retour de mes vacances le 03 Mai.
Mais c'est vrai que c'était un coup dur de le rendre mon ipad 2


----------



## timbx33 (31 Mars 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde!!
> 
> Moi ça m'a pris la tête direct et dès lundi je l'ai retourné. Je suis impatient c'est sûr surtout que j'ai eu à manipuler la bête (du pure bonheur le gral , le pied)
> mais ce problème m'a tellement fait chier que j'avais zappé les performances de la machine. Mais bon là je verrai au retour de mes vacances le 03 Mai.
> Mais c'est vrai que c'était un coup dur de le rendre mon ipad 2



idem, acheté le vendredi. renvoyé le lundi !!


----------



## timbx33 (31 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Petite question. Tu est de quel pays? Tu ne redoutes pas de recevoir un iPad ayant de nouveau le même défaut?



Je viens d'avoir au téléphone le SAV d'Apple. Ils m'ont dit ne pas avoir de problème de stock au niveau des remplacements. ils reconnaissent les ruptures en magasin. Concernant le retour d'un Ipad défectueux, c'est le deuxième technicien qui me dit que les ipad sont vérifiés avant d'être renvoyés. Ce qui n'est pas possible en magasin. Ils m'ont donc assuré que les délais de retour sont maintenus (3 à 5 jours) et que les Ipad sont obligatoirement testés avant de les renvoyer. A suivre.... En tout cas, si tu dois le renvoyer, fais le maintenant. c'est mon avis.


----------



## MrZokho (31 Mars 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir au téléphone le SAV d'Apple. Ils m'ont dit ne pas avoir de problème de stock au niveau des remplacements. ils reconnaissent les ruptures en magasin. Concernant le retour d'un Ipad défectueux, c'est le deuxième technicien qui me dit que les ipad sont vérifiés avant d'être renvoyés. Ce qui n'est pas possible en magasin. Ils m'ont donc assuré que les délais de retour sont maintenus (3 à 5 jours) et que les Ipad sont obligatoirement testés avant de les renvoyer. *A suivre.... En tout cas, si tu dois le renvoyer, fais le maintenant. c'est mon avis.*



Pourquoi le faire maintenant, et pas plus tard quand le problème sera éventuellement réglé ?


----------



## timbx33 (31 Mars 2011)

MrZokho a dit:


> Pourquoi le faire maintenant, et pas plus tard quand le problème sera éventuellement réglé ?


 

je ne comprends pas bien. pourquoi plus tard ? le problème réglé ? j'ai écris dans mon post qu'ils contrôlaient l'ipad avant de te le renvoyer. tant qu'ils ont du stock, autant le remplacer. je sais pas, ca parait logique.


----------



## dryss (31 Mars 2011)

Mon Ipad 2 16 GO 3g présenté une fuite de lumière  dans le coin gauche que je n'aurai jamais remarqué si je n'avais pas vue le forum mais depuis avant hier la tache ne fait que de se résorber.De plus connaissant très bien le SAV d'apple vous avez une chance sur 2 de récupérer un produit présentant le défaut multiplié par 2.Je ne trouve pas vraiment gênant le défaut mais pour un produit à plus de 600 euros c'est inacceptable de la part de Apple.


----------



## Thr_ju (31 Mars 2011)

Ta fuite de lumière se résorbe? ça parait assez inattendu. C'est bien une fuite de lumière sur fond noir et pas une tache jaune sur fond blanc?


----------



## MrZokho (31 Mars 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> je ne comprends pas bien. pourquoi plus tard ? le problème réglé ? j'ai écris dans mon post qu'ils contrôlaient l'ipad avant de te le renvoyer. tant qu'ils ont du stock, autant le remplacer. je sais pas, ca parait logique.



Ah si ils le contrôlent, ça va. Au temps pour moi.


----------



## timbx33 (31 Mars 2011)

MrZokho a dit:


> Ah si ils le contrôlent, ça va. Au temps pour moi.


 
pas de souci et excuse moi pour ma réponse un peu brutale !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h05 ----------




dryss a dit:


> Mon Ipad 2 16 GO 3g présenté une fuite de lumière dans le coin gauche que je n'aurai jamais remarqué si je n'avais pas vue le forum mais depuis avant hier la tache ne fait que de se résorber.De plus connaissant très bien le SAV d'apple vous avez une chance sur 2 de récupérer un produit présentant le défaut multiplié par 2.Je ne trouve pas vraiment gênant le défaut mais pour un produit à plus de 600 euros c'est inacceptable de la part de Apple.


 

Donc quand 2 techniciens différents me disent qu'ils vérifient le produit avant de le renvoyer, ils mentent ? Ca doit leur coûter cher si on doit le renvoyer à chaque fois. ils ont tout intérêt à vérifier.


----------



## robertodino (31 Mars 2011)

dryss a dit:


> Mon Ipad 2 16 GO 3g présenté une fuite de lumière  dans le coin gauche que je n'aurai jamais remarqué si je n'avais pas vue le forum mais depuis avant hier la tache ne fait que de se résorber.De plus connaissant très bien le SAV d'apple vous avez une chance sur 2 de récupérer un produit présentant le défaut multiplié par 2.Je ne trouve pas vraiment gênant le défaut mais pour un produit à plus de 600 euros c'est inacceptable de la part de Apple.



Boah, la tâche se résorbe ? Je pense que tu est chanceux et que tu as le problème de la colle (qui peut se résorber). Car chez moi rien ne disparait, au contraire c'est ma patience qui en prend un coup.


----------



## dryss (31 Mars 2011)

Finalement j'ai appelé le SAV toujours aussi coool en passant il passe le récuperer au boulot demain ou lundi UPS . La personne m'a conseillé de l'envoyer par UPS et de pas allé a l'apple store parceque chez eux ils ont tous les outils pour aller plus vite.Voila voila


----------



## robertodino (31 Mars 2011)

dryss a dit:


> Finalement j'ai appelé le SAV toujours aussi coool en passant il passe le récuperer au boulot demain ou lundi UPS . La personne m'a conseillé de l'envoyer par UPS et de pas allé a l'apple store parceque chez eux ils ont tous les outils pour aller plus vite.Voila voila



Sérieux? Je comprends pas en quoi l'Apple Store serait plus lent? Justement c'est l'Apple Store qui peut faire un échange sur place non? Ou tu voulais dire un APR?


----------



## dryss (31 Mars 2011)

Je vous explique le responsable qui à priori n'était pas français m'a expliqué que j'avais deux solutions soit : 
-Qu'il me prenne rdv au genius bar de l'apple store de mon choix à paris soit 
-M'envoyer ups 

Je lui ai demandé qu'elle était la meilleure solution , il m'a expliqué que les stock sont au plus bas dans les apple stores physique pour un changement sa ne sera pas rapide.Il m'a conseillé ups il m'a expliqué qu'il était livré en priorité il m'a donné son nom et m'a dit si j'avais une question de l'appeler et le demander.Autre chose il m'a demandé de verifié le capteur d'humidité en enlevant l'emplacement de la carte SIM je pensé que le capteur avait disparu ??? 
Mais bon avec ma chance je me dit que je vais recevoir un ipad avec le même défaut , sur des series aussi importantes voila...mais bon gardons espoir 
PS: je suis allé à la fnac pris une photo noir, leurs ipad présentent aucun défaut sa peut tomber que sur nous


----------



## robertodino (31 Mars 2011)

Merci Macgé pour cette article qui couvre le proplème mentionné ici. 

http://www.igen.fr/ipad/pad-2-apple-et-les-fuites-de-lumiere-40822

On dit dans l'article que le problème est dû à la colle, et que les tâches disparaissent en moyenne après 3 semaines (selon Apple). 

Ce qui me fait poser cette question : "Pourquoi mon iPad 1 possède-t-il encore ces fameux halos? Ça fait pourtant bien plus que 3 semaines, sauf si l'iPad 1 a été collé au béton armée...."


----------



## MacSedik (31 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Ce qui me fait poser cette question : "Pourquoi mon iPad 1 possède-t-il encore ces fameux halos? Ça fait pourtant bien plus que 3 semaines, sauf si l'iPad 1 a été collé au béton armée...."




idem comme je l'ai dis précédemment mon iPad 1 présente ces halos qui n'ont pas disparus depuis son achat l'année dernière (ça va faire 8-9 mois) donc si je comprend bien c'est un problème inhérent dans les iPad, du coup Apple devrait le préciser dans Les caractéristiques de l'iPad...


----------



## robertodino (31 Mars 2011)

MacSedik a dit:


> idem comme je l'ai dis précédemment mon iPad 1 présente ces halos qui n'ont pas disparus depuis son achat l'année dernière (ça va faire 8-9 mois) donc si je comprend bien c'est un problème inhérent dans les iPad, du coup Apple devrait le préciser dans Les caractéristiques de l'iPad...



LOL tu m'as bien fait rire 

C'est peut-être un nouveau système d'éclairage pour soirée disco sur fond noir? 

I like 

Ps.: je mets ma main au feu que dans 3 semaines ce sera pareil, ahhh Apple, d'abord on nous fait le coup de la mise à jour logicielle qui pourrait régler le problème, après on veut nous faire croire que le problème ce dissipe par soi-même, si ça continue ils vont nous proposer de chanter une berceuse pour mettre l'iPad en veille? LOL. Je veux bien rigoler mais faut pas forcer le bouchon trop loin non plus...


----------



## dryss (1 Avril 2011)

Ups vient de récupérer l'Ipad je vous tiens informé. Je croise les doigts pour en avoir un exempt de tous défauts.


----------



## aka80 (1 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> LOL tu m'as bien fait rire
> 
> C'est peut-être un nouveau système d'éclairage pour soirée disco sur fond noir?
> 
> ...




Bonjour robertodino 

c'est claire que quand j'ai eu la responsable et qu'elle m'a parlée de mise à joue logicielle qui pourrait résoudre le problème , j'ai failli hurler de rire 
Comment résoudre par une mise à jour logicielle un problème matériel??
En fait les écrans ipad2 sont confrontés le plus souvent à deux soucis :
- De un les tâches jaunes qui peuvent peut être disparaître avec le temps (car      dues à la colle qui n'a pas séchée selon Apple )
- De deux les halos lumineux qui eux sont des défaut de rétroéclairage et qui ne partent pas ..
Y en a parmi vous qui ont déjà vu des ipad 2 exempts de ces deux défaut?
Je me demande si ça existe?


----------



## robertodino (1 Avril 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonjour robertodino
> 
> c'est claire que quand j'ai eu la responsable et qu'elle m'a parlée de mise à joue logicielle qui pourrait résoudre le problème , j'ai failli hurler de rire
> Comment résoudre par une mise à jour logicielle un problème matériel??
> ...



Oui, j'en ai vu, ça existe bel et bien, malheureusement dans notre cas....


----------



## pharmapetel (2 Avril 2011)

Apparemment Apple vient de commander 30 millions d'ecrans iPad 2 a AU optotronics..
Et ils sont prêts à les payer de 3 à 4 fois plus cher que leur concurrents!
Je pense que notre problème de fuite n'y est pas totalement étranger.
Je pense aussi que bon nombre d'utilisateurs lambda, peu habitués a la qualité Apple vont de dire que c'est normal. C'est dommage car la qualité majeure d'Apple était de proposer des produits beaux ET parfaits. La perfection est rendue possible par le contrôle qualité. Étant pharmacien je peux vous dire qu'un médicament est autrement plus délicat à fabriquer qu'un iPad 2. Et sur les milliards de pilules vendues dans le monde, quasiment aucune ne présente de défaut. (pour les Mediator il ne s'agit pas d'un défaut de fabrication je précise
Il faudrait qu'Apple prenne plus son temps entre les annonces et la mise effective sur le marché. Et qu'elle ne demande pas l'impossible à ses fournisseurs.

Dommage pour cet iPad 2: il conviendra aux nouveaux venus dans le monde Apple et il restera défectueux au regard des Apples fanboys...

Au revoir Steve, tu vas nous manquer.


----------



## broadway (2 Avril 2011)

Salut à tous!
Voila j'ai aussi le problème des taches sur fond noir, plus un pixel mort et enfin la fonction couper le son qui ne marche pas. Certes ce sont de petits problèmes, mais à 500 la machine, ça me dérange un peu.
J'ai donc décidé aujourd'hui d'aller le changer chez mon APR. Ils m'ont dit qu'il fallait que je revienne lundi pour qu'ils me le prennent et qu'ils me donneront un neuf mardi. C'est la que je ne comprends pas trop, comment font ils pour avoir un tout neuf alors que le rupture de stock rode. Aurai-je vraiment un produit purement neuf? La est ma question.
Merci!

PS: que ceux qui lisent ce fil en se demandant si l'iPad vaut vraiment le coup ne s'inquiètent pas, ces problèmes sont mineurs, et le produit est malheureusement trop bien pour l'éviter!


----------



## aka80 (2 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Apparemment Apple vient de commander 30 millions d'ecrans iPad 2 a AU optotronics..
> Et ils sont prêts à les payer de 3 à 4 fois plus cher que leur concurrents!
> Je pense que notre problème de fuite n'y est pas totalement étranger.
> Je pense aussi que bon nombre d'utilisateurs lambda, peu habitués a la qualité Apple vont de dire que c'est normal. C'est dommage car la qualité majeure d'Apple était de proposer des produits beaux ET parfaits. La perfection est rendue possible par le contrôle qualité. Étant pharmacien je peux vous dire qu'un médicament est autrement plus délicat à fabriquer qu'un iPad 2. Et sur les milliards de pilules vendues dans le monde, quasiment aucune ne présente de défaut. (pour les Mediator il ne s'agit pas d'un défaut de fabrication je précise
> ...



AU optotronics pour les dalles ipad 2? Ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle ça connaissant la réputation de ce fabricant à fournir des dalles de moins bonne qualité que celles des autres fabricants comme samsung , LG et autres!!
Moi je crains le pire !! à moins qu'Apple impose ses règles et contrôle de très prêt la qualité des dalle!! wait and see!!


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Avril 2011)

L'info sur les *30 millions* de dalles *3à4* fois plus chères...
C'était pas un poisson d'avril ?
:mouais:


----------



## pharmapetel (2 Avril 2011)

broadway a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> Voila j'ai aussi le problème des taches sur fond noir, plus un pixel mort et enfin la fonction couper le son qui ne marche pas. Certes ce sont de petits problèmes, mais à 500 la machine, ça me dérange un peu.
> J'ai donc décidé aujourd'hui d'aller le changer chez mon APR. Ils m'ont dit qu'il fallait que je revienne lundi pour qu'ils me le prennent et qu'ils me donneront un neuf mardi. C'est la que je ne comprends pas trop, comment font ils pour avoir un tout neuf alors que le rupture de stock rode. Aurai-je vraiment un produit purement neuf? La est ma question.
> Merci!
> ...



Pour la question de produits d'échange, il s'agit pour l'instant de produits issus de retours qui ont subit une réparation et un contrôle, donc même s'ils ne sont pas à proprement parler tout neufs, ils devraient marcher.. Je revient de l'Apple Store du Louvre ou le genius m'a expliqué qu'à cause de ce problème de "légère fuites uniquement sur certains fonds noirs" beaucoup de retours ont été effectués et que donc ils disposaient de bcp de machines de remplacement. Ca rassure, non? En fait, comme le problème n'en est pas un pour nombre d'utilisateurs, ils ont décidé de garder les unités ou cela n'est pas je cite "une gêne à l'utilisation", sachant que lui même n'utilisait que très rarement les fond noirs..

Bref, moi j'en suis au troisième échange et ils ont tous eu le problème. Mieux vaut attendre le rendre en prétextant "wife said no  " plutôt que de se retrouver avec une unité que personne ne voudra dans un an en occasion lorsque l'ipad 3 sortira.

D'ailleurs, j'étais assez moyennement excité par cette version que je considère comme vraiment transitoire en attendant une résolution plus acceptable pour le surf et les ibooks.

C'est tout de même assez ironique de se dire qu'il y a a peine un mois et demi on rêvait tous d'une densité retina et qu'on se retrouve avec un ecran à la reso moins dense qu'un macbook air 11,6 " alors que ce dernier est supposé être utilisé à une distance plus élevée et de surcroit défectueux.

Apple baisse de qualité et c'est bien dommage.

Steve, on veut pour l'ipad 3:
Une réso de 1600*1200
Des bords moins larges
ET UN SUPPORT DU FLASH!!!!

Cela devient vraiment trop handicapant et même si il s'agit de préserver l'Apple strore, ils pouvaient se mettre d'accord pour accepter juste la lecture de videos par flash en empêchant les applications web!

HTML5 n'est pour l'instant que très mineur et rien ne dis que google (youtube) ne va pas rendre son application pour iOS de moins en moins performante et limitée sur la tablette.


----------



## MrZokho (2 Avril 2011)

Je pense pas que ça soit possible pour le moment de faire un écran Retina pour l'iPad. Ca serait trop cher, et il faut que la bécane assure derrière, vu le nombre de pixels à afficher !


----------



## timbx33 (3 Avril 2011)

je continue mon histoire...donc j'achète un ipad2 le vendredi et je le renvoie à apple via ups le lundi suite aux pb de halo. Apple dispose de mon ipad depuis mardi. J'ai eu deux fois le SAV entre temps qui m'indique qu'ils vont me renvoyer le produit et qu'ils n'ont pas de pb de stock. jai essayé de rappeler vendredi, mais ils ne répondent plus pour l'ipad ??? Le site internet m'indique que le produit est en attente de renvoi. Je pense que je ne vais pas l'avoir demain mon ipad 2 ) je vais finir par regretter de l'avoir renvoyé


----------



## pharmapetel (3 Avril 2011)

Bon sinon qu'en est-t-il de vos halos? Se résorbent-ils avec le temps?
Sinon ce serait bien d'avoir un sondage pour savoir quel pourcentages des lecteurs de macG ont le problème... J'imagine que si cela persiste il faudra attendre patiemment la version 3...
Attendre encore deux mois que les usines corrigent le problème revient à acheter un iPad 2 qui n'aura plus que 9 mois de durée de vie... Pour l'instant on est pas en présence de la version ultime qui permet de bien jouer ou de lire avec une bonne résolution (je ne demande pas forcément du retina mais au moins un alignement sur la concurrence..)

De plus je suis très très étonné que peu de sites en parlent...
C'est l'Omerta ou alors on est les seuls à regarder des films sur iPad 2???


----------



## robertodino (3 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Bon sinon qu'en est-t-il de vos halos? Se résorbent-ils avec le temps?
> Sinon ce serait bien d'avoir un sondage pour savoir quel pourcentages des lecteurs de macG ont le problème... J'imagine que si cela persiste il faudra attendre patiemment la version 3...
> Attendre encore deux mois que les usines corrigent le problème revient à acheter un iPad 2 qui n'aura plus que 9 mois de durée de vie... Pour l'instant on est pas en présence de la version ultime qui permet de bien jouer ou de lire avec une bonne résolution (je ne demande pas forcément du retina mais au moins un alignement sur la concurrence..)
> 
> ...



Rien ne se résorbe chez moi, ça reste pareil. J'appelle demain pour un échange avec UPS. Rien à foutre, j'en ai mare d'avoir ce genre de truc. Et si je dois le renvoyer dix fois, rien à pétér, ça va leur apprendre à nous vendre de la merde!


----------



## Ekym (3 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Sinon ce serait bien d'avoir un sondage pour savoir quel pourcentages des lecteurs de macG ont le problème



Il est par là le sondage:
http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ipad-2-avez-vous-des-fuites-de-lumiere-654432.html


----------



## timbx33 (3 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Rien ne se résorbe chez moi, ça reste pareil. J'appelle demain pour un échange avec UPS. Rien à foutre, j'en ai mare d'avoir ce genre de truc. Et si je dois le renvoyer dix fois, rien à pétér, ça va leur apprendre à nous vendre de la merde!



Je te sens agaçé  Mais enfin les sages décisions !! tu finis par te résigner et tu as bien raison. Quand tu vois le prix du produit, c'est évident qu'il faut le renvoyer si il est défectueux. Comme je l'avais dit plus haut, ce sera pareil pour moi, je le renverrai autant de fois qu'il le faudra. pas de problème, je suis patient  UPS viendra chercher ton ipad le lendemain ou le surlendemain. Apple le réceptionnera en 1 voire 2 jours maxi.  Le SAV m'avait indiqué un délai max de 5 jours à réception du produit pour le retourner. En théorie, ils devraient renvoyer le mien lundi ou mardi max. Tu pourras suivre l'évolution du processus concernant ton produit sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Luzio (3 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

Nouveau dans la communauté Apple, je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iPad 2. C'etait mon premier produit Apple. Ces fuites ne me semblent dans l'absolu pas si graves, toutefois la douleur quand on achète Apple c'est le prix! Du coup ces fuites me semblent inacceptables !

Continuez avec ce forum, les infos sont précieuses y compris pour les Pciste qui s'intéressent au monde pommé.


----------



## robertodino (3 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Je te sens agaçé  Mais enfin les sages décisions !! tu finis par te résigner et tu as bien raison. Quand tu vois le prix du produit, c'est évident qu'il faut le renvoyer si il est défectueux. Comme je l'avais dit plus haut, ce sera pareil pour moi, je le renverrai autant de fois qu'il le faudra. pas de problème, je suis patient  UPS viendra chercher ton ipad le lendemain ou le surlendemain. Apple le réceptionnera en 1 voire 2 jours maxi.  Le SAV m'avait indiqué un délai max de 5 jours à réception du produit pour le retourner. En théorie, ils devraient renvoyer le mien lundi ou mardi max. Tu pourras suivre l'évolution du processus concernant ton produit sur le site d'Apple.



Pour moi c'est pas tant le prix mais le principe. Admettons que tout le monde accepte un écran avec de telles fuites? Ben en gros Apple se dira que les gens acceptent ces défauts mêmes minimes, et la je dit non. L'ipad est un écran, donc je veux un écran nickel. Après il y a ceux qui prennent l'excuse du succès. Apple n'arrive pas à suivre avec la fabrication, délocalisation et blablabla. Ils sont plein de tunes, qu'ils l'investissent afin de reprendre le dessus sur la qualité et non la quantité. Que ce soit un iPad, un iPod, un MacPro on veut du nickel!!! Ok que souvent on peut nous trouver pénibles, mais en tant que consommateur on a aussi certains droits. C'est beau de payer, mais faut aussi être satisfait du produit. Et la franchement je suis déçu, a chaque fois que je lance une série je me tappe des halos blancs. Non, non non et non. Demain j'appelle pour l'échange, et je vais pas être sympa au telephone, j'en ai par dessus le bocal de tous ces petits défauts.


----------



## bess. (4 Avril 2011)

+1 robertodino 

Idem, j'ai des tâches jaunes un peu partout sur les côtés. Je pense que c'est pénible lors d'une lecture vidéo à forte luminosité. C'est sur que ça ne gêne pas dans l'utilisation d'internet, mail, application mais en utilisation en fond noir c'est flagrant. 

http://nsa25.casimages.com/img/2011/04/04/11040401033336426.jpg


----------



## timbx33 (4 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Pour moi c'est pas tant le prix mais le principe. Admettons que tout le monde accepte un écran avec de telles fuites? Ben en gros Apple se dira que les gens acceptent ces défauts mêmes minimes, et la je dit non. L'ipad est un écran, donc je veux un écran nickel. Après il y a ceux qui prennent l'excuse du succès. Apple n'arrive pas à suivre avec la fabrication, délocalisation et blablabla. Ils sont plein de tunes, qu'ils l'investissent afin de reprendre le dessus sur la qualité et non la quantité. Que ce soit un iPad, un iPod, un MacPro on veut du nickel!!! Ok que souvent on peut nous trouver pénibles, mais en tant que consommateur on a aussi certains droits. C'est beau de payer, mais faut aussi être satisfait du produit. Et la franchement je suis déçu, a chaque fois que je lance une série je me tappe des halos blancs. Non, non non et non. Demain j'appelle pour l'échange, et je vais pas être sympa au telephone, j'en ai par dessus le bocal de tous ces petits défauts.



Tout à fait d'accord. c'est une question de principe. J'espère que tu arriveras à avoir le SAV car vendredi dernier ils ne répondaient plus pour l'ipad !


----------



## aka80 (4 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord. c'est une question de principe. J'espère que tu arriveras à avoir le SAV car vendredi dernier ils ne répondaient plus pour l'ipad !




Bonjour tout le monde !!

je ne comprend pas !! ils ne répondent plus pour l'ipad??

En tout cas comme lancement d'un produit apple c'est complètement raté !!
le pire c'est qu'il y a très peu de site qui en parlent , alors que les plaintes ne cessent d'augmenter !! y a qu'à se rendre sur le forum d'apple pour s'en rendre compte. Au lancement de l'ipad 2 tous les sites en parlaient , ils nous parlaient même d'accessoires ou de fonctions à deux francs , mais là silence radio! bizarre non?? à croire qu'ils sont payés pour faire la promo de l'ipad 
pathétique!!! en tout cas le mien je l'ai retourné dés le lundi 28 à la Fnac et j'attends de voir si le problème sera résolu d'ici un ou deux mois!!!
Ils faut arrêter de nous prendre pour des imbéciles!!


----------



## pharmapetel (4 Avril 2011)

Bon, le week end est passé, je me suis rendu à l'Apple Store du Louvre ET celui d'Opera, avec un appareil photo pour faire une petite étude statistique des iPads de démonstration présents. La sécu m'a indiqué qu'il "ne fallait pas prendre de photos" donc j'ai vite arrêté mais j'ai pu vérifier TOUTES les machines présentes.

Cela présente un double intérêt:

1) Les machines présentées sont vérifiées pour la plupart du temps car elles doivent être parfaites afin de convaincre l'acheteur potentiel de la qualité de construction du produit. On sait que le role majeur des Apple Store est (après la vente) de faire office de show room.

2) Les iPads présents ont tous été déballés depuis au moins une semaine et tournent toute la journée non stop, ce qui permet d'écarter les problèmes de colle "pas encore bien séchée"

Le résultat est consternant: 95% des produits présentent au moins un Halo blanc ou jaune clair sur fond noir. 70% ont au moins deux taches distinguables
En outre j'ai pu remarquer une forte disparité sur la sensation du bouton home, qui peut sembler doux on plus rigide, aussi que quelques unités avec un petit espace entre la coque alu et le liseré en plastique entourant l'ipad.

En outre, un ingénieur présent avec qui j'ai bcp discuté m'a confirmé que cela était bien l'effet Mura, très rare sur les écrans de cette taille (considéré comme petit) et souvent du soit à une trop forte compression sur la dalle de pixels soit à un endommagement lors du process de fabrication de la dalle elle même. Il m'a assuré que l'effet pouvait varier selon l'état de tension électrique de la dalle mais que le phénomène risquait à terme d'avoir des effets plus étendus (Effet centripète de l'effet Mura au fil du temps) mais pire que cela pourrait aussi avoir un effet sur des images lumineuses avec des taches sombres au bout d'un certain temps.

Mais heureusement, les gens autour de moi à qui j'ai fais découvrir le phénomène ont pour la plupart dit que cela les refroidissaient à l'achat de l'iPad 2. Donc les gens ne sont pas si gogos que ça!

En tout cas, même si je suis Apple Fan, je pense qu'il faut en parler autour de nous afin qu'Apple ne finisse pas par nous prendre pour des imbéciles totaux.. même si la presse parait un peu bayonnée (il ne faut pas oublier qu'ils rêvent d'un relai de croissance au travers de l'ipad..)


----------



## robertodino (4 Avril 2011)

Bon, je viens de contacter Apple Care. UPS va venir récupérer l'ipad dans 1-2 jours. Échange de la machine après 5-7 jours. Par contre c'est pas forcement un neuf en échange, ils peuvent tout aussi bien renvoyer un modèle déjà utilisé (youpiiiii les rayures). Bon allez reste à voir ce que ça va donner. 

Au moindre halo de lumière il ira de retour encore et encore... Je vais leur faire aimer les Beatles pour de bon LOL. 

En attendant je redéballe mon iPad 3G, mon père attendra un peu avant de le recevoir LOL


----------



## timbx33 (4 Avril 2011)

J'ai également eu Apple aujourd'hui qui dispose de  mon ipad depuis le mardi 29 avril. il faut effectivement 3 à 7 jours ouvrés pour le retour. Par contre, les techniciens m'ont toujours dit qu'ils renvoyaient un ipad neuf si c'était du remplacement (et non pas de la réparation évidemment). En revanche, l'ipad neuf qu'ils renvoient est soi-disant vérifié et par conséquent manipulé. Donc à moitié neuf  effectivement.


----------



## robertodino (4 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> J'ai également eu Apple aujourd'hui qui dispose de  mon ipad depuis le mardi 29 avril. il faut effectivement 3 à 7 jours ouvrés pour le retour. Par contre, les techniciens m'ont toujours dit qu'ils renvoyaient un ipad neuf si c'était du remplacement (et non pas de la réparation évidemment). En revanche, l'ipad neuf qu'ils renvoient est soi-disant vérifié et par conséquent manipulé. Donc à moitié neuf  effectivement.



Je vais mettre un post-it sur le miens, genre : merci de me renvoyer un modèle exempt de défauts. 



Tant qu'il n'est pas rayé et sans halos blancs je prends


----------



## timbx33 (4 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Je vais mettre un post-it sur le miens, genre : merci de me renvoyer un modèle exempt de défauts.
> 
> 
> 
> Tant qu'il n'est pas rayé et sans halos blancs je prends



Pour ton info, ils viennent de me renvoyer le mien. je pense que je l'aurai mercredi. je te (vous) tiens informé du résultat.


----------



## robertodino (4 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Pour ton info, ils viennent de me renvoyer le mien. je pense que je l'aurai mercredi. je te (vous) tiens informé du résultat.



Ok, ça va c'est pas si long que ça. Ça va être la surprise LOL.


----------



## timbx33 (5 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Ok, ça va c'est pas si long que ça. Ça va être la surprise LOL.



si ils t'on enlevé ton produit hier, ils doivent le réceptionner aujourd'hui. Tu l'auras très certainement, mardi prochain.


----------



## dryss (5 Avril 2011)

Ups a livré hier apple , dans la journée apple identifie le problème et nouvelle ipad envoyé ce matin. Très rapide reste plus à savoir la qualité du produit envoyé on croise les doigts.


----------



## timbx33 (5 Avril 2011)

Je viens de recevoir mon deuxieme ipad qui revient du SAV. Bilan : TOUJOURS DES HALOS. Et oui !! visibles dans le noir complet mais bien présents.


----------



## dryss (5 Avril 2011)

P***** sa s'annonce mal pour moi aussi , tu vas le renvoyer je suppose ? je pensais que l'ipad était vérifié ??!!!!


----------



## timbx33 (5 Avril 2011)

dryss a dit:


> P***** sa s'annonce mal pour moi aussi , tu vas le renvoyer je suppose ? je pensais que l'ipad était vérifié ??!!!!


 
Pour  l'instant, je vais l'utiliser quelques temps pour en profiter un peu. si ca persiste je renvoie comme je l'avais dit. jai lu sur des forums que les halos pouvaient disparaitre et cest arrivé a certains. a voir. en tout cas je le renverrai tres certainement. cest vraiment penible !!! pour l'instant je n'ai pas pu le tester veritablement car boulot. il a vraiment fallu que je m'enferme dans le noir pour voir ces halos. a suivre....


----------



## amine07 (5 Avril 2011)

Vous pensez que les prochaines séries de l'iPad 2 auront encore ce problème ? je ne sais pas si Apple pourrait corriger le tir en changeant rapidement le process de fabrication contre ses fuites de lumière sachant que le problème est bien identifié depuis sa sortie.


----------



## timbx33 (5 Avril 2011)

amine07 a dit:


> Vous pensez que les prochaines séries de l'iPad 2 auront encore ce problème ? je ne sais pas si Apple pourrait corriger le tir en changeant rapidement le process de fabrication contre ses fuites de lumière sachant que le problème est bien identifié depuis sa sortie.


 

On ne sait meme pas quand ils vont sortir leurs produits, alors savoir comment ils les fabriquent, tu vas un peu loin dans ta question non ? Pour l'instant, ils remplacent des ipad defectueux par d'autres ipad defectueux. Ca je le sais, malheureusement.


----------



## robertodino (5 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> On ne sait meme pas quand ils vont sortir leurs produits, alors savoir comment ils les fabriquent, tu vas un peu loin dans ta question non ? Pour l'instant, ils remplacent des ipad defectueux par d'autres ipad defectueux. Ca je le sais, malheureusement.



UPS vient de récupérer mon iPad 2 ce matin. Demain il sera en Hollande chez Apple (le seul avantage est que Luxembourg-Hollande c'est pas loin). 

Ils ont intérêt à ne pas me renvoyer un iPad version Boite de nuit.

Tu en est à ton deuxième échange pour dire qu'il remplacent par d'autres modèles défectueux?  

PS: les gars de chez Apple Care ne connaissent pas les fonds noir pour nous renvoyer de la m.... ou bien ils ont une mauvaise vue? ....

Non parce-que là ils abusent un peu, remplacer par une machine qui est pareille ou pire je vois pas l'intérêt. A ce que je sais il y a tout de même des modèles qui ne sont pas touchés par le problème.....


----------



## timbx33 (5 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> UPS vient de récupérer mon iPad 2 ce matin. Demain il sera en Hollande chez Apple (le seul avantage est que Luxembourg-Hollande c'est pas loin).
> 
> Ils ont intérêt à ne pas me renvoyer un iPad version Boite de nuit.
> 
> ...


 
C'est du limite scandaleux. avant j'avais les halos en bas de l'écran , maintenant c'est à gauche et à droite ! c'est moins voyant qu'auparavant mais bon. Et encore, je ne l'ai toujours pas testé (prise casquet etc...)...


----------



## robertodino (5 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> C'est du limite scandaleux. avant j'avais les halos en bas de l'écran , maintenant c'est à gauche et à droite ! c'est moins voyant qu'auparavant mais bon. Et encore, je ne l'ai toujours pas testé (prise casquet etc...)...



Bahhh, ils nous prennent vraiment pour des myopes aveugles sans yeux ni cerveau. Ça sert à quoi de leur renvoyer l'ipad si ce n'est pour avoir un modèle exempt de défauts. 

Petite question, ton iPad de remplacement était dans une boite scellée? Ou bien bien c'était un appareil qui fût testé?


----------



## timbx33 (5 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Bahhh, ils nous prennent vraiment pour des myopes aveugles sans yeux ni cerveau. Ça sert à quoi de leur renvoyer l'ipad si ce n'est pour avoir un modèle exempt de défauts.
> 
> Petite question, ton iPad de remplacement était dans une boite scellée? Ou bien bien c'était un appareil qui fût testé?


 

non un appareil sans emballage d'origine mais avec le film plastique d'origine. l'appareil est nickel. pas de rayures.


----------



## robertodino (5 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> non un appareil sans emballage d'origine mais avec le film plastique d'origine. l'appareil est nickel. pas de rayures.



Ok, donc ils ont du le tester. Ce qui me fait penser qu'ils n'avaient pas mieux à envoyer. Donc le problème doit toucher vraiment un très grand nombre d'iPad. C'est pas bon du tout. Dans ce cas ils pourraient aussi nous rembourser, quitte à faire une demande auprès du service des consommateurs. 

J'ai plusieurs apps ou je vois les halos : YouTube, Photos, Reeder, Twitter, Safari selon les sites, Contacts. Donc je les vois tous les jours


----------



## timbx33 (5 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Ok, donc ils ont du le tester. Ce qui me fait penser qu'ils n'avaient pas mieux à envoyer. Donc le problème doit toucher vraiment un très grand nombre d'iPad. C'est pas bon du tout. Dans ce cas ils pourraient aussi nous rembourser, quitte à faire une demande auprès du service des consommateurs.
> 
> J'ai plusieurs apps ou je vois les halos : YouTube, Photos, Reeder, Twitter, Safari selon les sites, Contacts. Donc je les vois tous les jours


 

J'ai été dans une grande surface. plusieurs ipad étaient présentés et tous étaient touchés par le problème des halos. la chef de rayon à qui je l'ai fait remarqué m'a dit : "ah oui effectivement". voilà ca rejoint bien ce que tu écris. finalement, bcp de monde s'y intéresse mais bcp de monde s'en fout !!


----------



## aka80 (5 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Ok, donc ils ont du le tester. Ce qui me fait penser qu'ils n'avaient pas mieux à envoyer. Donc le problème doit toucher vraiment un très grand nombre d'iPad. C'est pas bon du tout. Dans ce cas ils pourraient aussi nous rembourser, quitte à faire une demande auprès du service des consommateurs.
> 
> J'ai plusieurs apps ou je vois les halos : YouTube, Photos, Reeder, Twitter, Safari selon les sites, Contacts. Donc je les vois tous les jours



Bonjour 

Moi je suis persuadé que le problème est beaucoup plus important qu'on ne le crois!! ça a touché beaucoup plus d'ipad qu'on ne le crois !! si c'est le cas cela ne pouvait pas échapper à apple et cela signifie qu'ils étaient certainement au courant de ces soucis sur l'écran et ont décidés quand de commercialiser l'ipad 2.
Le phénomène touche tous les pays où l'ipad 2 est en vente (google en témoigne) . Bizarrement toujours très peu de sites en parlent !!! on continue à faire la promo d'un produit  commercialisé défectueux !! c'est très grave ce qui se passe !!! sur certains posts de ce forums y en a qui nous prennent pour des fous nous qui parlons de ce problème !! 
Et tous ces pauvres gens qui se ruent sur l'ipad 2 sans savoir que l'écran est probablement défectueux !! c'est silence radio face à un scandale monstre !!
Le pire c'est qu'apple fait change des ipad 2 défectueux contre d'autres qui souffrent du même problème !!! Arrêtez svp de demander un échange à l'heure actuelle !! ça ne sert à rien !!!
s'il y a un webmaster de ce site qui me lie , svp menez une enquête et éclairez nous !! merci


----------



## timbx33 (5 Avril 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Moi je suis persuadé que le problème est beaucoup plus important qu'on ne le crois!! ça a touché beaucoup plus d'ipad qu'on ne le crois !! si c'est le cas cela ne pouvait pas échapper à apple et cela signifie qu'ils étaient certainement au courant de ces soucis sur l'écran et ont décidés quand de commercialiser l'ipad 2.
> Le phénomène touche tous les pays où l'ipad 2 est en vente (google en témoigne) . Bizarrement toujours très peu de sites en parlent !!! on continue à faire la promo d'un produit commercialisé défectueux !! c'est très grave ce qui se passe !!! sur certains posts de ce forums y en a qui nous prennent pour des fous nous qui parlons de ce problème !!
> ...


 
tout à fait d'accord. rien à rajouter si ce n'est que le problème est vraiment plus important qu'on le pense. effectivement.


----------



## robertodino (5 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> tout à fait d'accord. rien à rajouter si ce n'est que le problème est vraiment plus important qu'on le pense. effectivement.



Effectivement, ça semble toucher une grande partie des iPad. Mais pas TOUS. J'en ai vu certains exempts de défauts. Ce serait bien que Macgé s'y intéresse de plus près, enfin si c'est possible. 

PS: Comment Apple a plus laisser échapper une telle faute???


----------



## Thr_ju (5 Avril 2011)

C'est assez consternant en effet. ça serait bien d'avoir le témoignage de personnes qui ont bien vérifié leur écran et qui n'ont pas ce problème. Personnellement je n'ai pas encore vu d'iPad 2 totalement exempt de ce défaut.

Un peu décevant de la part d'Apple cette histoire.


----------



## dryss (5 Avril 2011)

OK c est bizzare en fait sur le site il ecrive genre probléme identifié et il renvoit un avec le meme probléme !!! sa promet une belle sceance de rigolade au telephone quand je leur renverrai leur ipad si il a encore des probs


----------



## robertodino (5 Avril 2011)

dryss a dit:


> OK c est bizzare en fait sur le site il ecrive genre probléme identifié et il renvoit un avec le meme probléme !!! sa promet une belle sceance de rigolade au telephone quand je leur renverrai leur ipad si il a encore des probs



Oui, tant qu'à faire autant en tirer un peu d'amusement. Je sens que je vais moi aussi bien me marer si le modèle de remplacement ne me conviens pas. LOL.


----------



## dryss (5 Avril 2011)

Oui sur le site ils identifient le problème , pour moi c'est un aveu donc s'ils renvoient un ipad avec le même problème c'est que soit ils me prennent pour un idiot soit c'est des incompétents. J'adorais l'ipad 2 c'est vraiment une belle machine, mais il commence à m'en dégouter c'est la première fois que je ressent sa avec un produit apple j'ai plusieurs mac jamais déçu...franchement Apple division Ios....


----------



## aka80 (5 Avril 2011)

Je crois qu'il est urgent et vital qu'Igeneration fasse une enquête approfondie et nous donne des explications claires et des infos sur toute cette histoire d'écran de cette ipad 2. svp démarquez vous des autres sites d'infos high tech à la solde d'apple. svp svp svp


----------



## MrZokho (5 Avril 2011)

Je crois que je vais encore attendre un bon moment avant de renvoyer le mien, surtout que le problème chez moi est moins voyant que ce que j'ai pu voir. Ce qui m'inquiète par contre, c'est que ça peut empirer avec le temps ?


----------



## aka80 (5 Avril 2011)

enfin un site qui en parle aujourd'hui !! une petite lueure d'espoir !

http://www.ipadd.fr/ipad-2-et-fuites-de-lumiere-suite-et-fin/12133/


----------



## snake626 (5 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

Bien heureux de voir que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas de figure...

2 iPad 2 achetés le 25, avec tout le mal du monde pour me les procurer (un pour moi, un en cadeau pour mon père).

Et surprise effet mura sur les 2, plus 2 rendu de couleurs très différents (j'ai acheté un wifi 16go noir et un wifi 32go blanc)

L'écran du modèle noir fortement touché par l'effet mura (près de bouton home) présentais également un voile jaune qui ne s'est pas résorbé même avec l'iPad allumé 24h24h pour faire sécher la fameuse colle 

Le modèle blanc avait aussi le défaut des fuites de lumière dans les coins mais un rendu des couleurs plus froid, avec des blancs vraiment blanc (comme l'iphone 4)


j'ai donc appelé apple, échange par UPS des 2 modèles. 

Les deux sont arrivé mercredi dernier en hollande et seul le blanc est revenu depuis.

Le blanc est revenu hier avec l'effet mura + le rendu dégueulasse jaunâtre de qu'avait le modèle noire (et ça ne se résorbe pas) 

Le noir quand à lui n'est toujours pas échangé, problème de stock? cela fait maintenant 1 semaine qu'il est en hollande. 

Bon je sens que l'on vas s'amuser un peu. J'aimerai bien que l'on parle un peu plus de ce problème et qu'on sache quoi faire...

Le garder? l'échanger? le problème sera t-il réglé?


----------



## aka80 (5 Avril 2011)

snake626 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Bien heureux de voir que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas de figure...
> 
> ...




Bonsoir et bienvenu cher camarade dans cette galère incroyable 
J'en rigole maintenant tellement la farce d'apple est grotesque !!!
Fallait-il goûter à la pomme?? telle est la question!!! Affaire à suivre...........


----------



## timbx33 (6 Avril 2011)

J'ai donc reçu mon deuxième ipad 2 hier et je dois dire que je me suis un peu emballé ! tellement échaudé par ces problèmes de halo que quand j'ai reçu mon nouvel  ipad et que je me suis enfermé dans une pièce noire, j'ai vu effectivement un semblant de lumière en périphérie de l'écran. je me suis servi de l'engin de 19h à 1h00 du matin non stop. problèmes de geolocalisation et mails. prises de tête et résolution des problèmes. tant mieux. Pour en revenir aux halos, les miens sont à peine perfectibles, même en montrant le problème à des gens autour de moi hier au soir, personne n'a rien vu ! je deviendrais parano ? 
Mon sentiment est le suivant : Apple à évidemment conscience du problème. Vérifie le produit qu'il nous renvoi mais il nous renvoi un produit beaucoup plus présentable. Et là, ça rejoint vos messages plus haut, à savoir que la plupart des machines sont touchées (si javais eu ce nouvel ipad en main dès la première fois, je n'aurai rien vu !!!) par les fuites mais apple essaie de trouver un compromis en renvoyant des machines "les moins" touchées possible. Ca rejoint aussi des personnes qui ont elles aussi reçues le produit avec d'autres fuites mais beaucoup plus "acceptables" voire insignifiantes comme les miennes. En revanche, cela ne signifie pas que je suis satisfait, car cela reste évidemment anormal de recevoir des produits pas vraiment très nets. Pour finir, je suis déçu par le son que je trouve un peu faible, mais bon, ce n'est pas le sujet. je suis impatient que vous receviez vos machines. tenez nous informés !!! Ma "théorie" se vérifiera t-elle ?


----------



## dryss (6 Avril 2011)

Reçu Ipad de remplacement ce matin au bureau , ben timb a totalement raison , petite tache jaune invisible dans la lumière, après un tour au toilette avec l'ipad dans le noir complet, de mini tache jaune dans le coin gauche bcp moins visible que sur le 1,une collègue avait vue le 1ere ipad et avait remarqué les défauts la je lui ai montré elle a rien remarqué et m'a dit wooo ils sont géniaux chez apple , mais bon je me sens un peu mal mais bon apple a gagné je garde la machine ils m'ont fatigué.
Ps: Le PDG est rentré dans le bureau au moment ou j'ouvrai le colis ups et comme par hasard il a commandé un ipad qu'il n'a pas encore reçu , et il m'a demandé de lui filer le mien ce que j'ai refusé bien sur alalal le pouvoir


----------



## aka80 (6 Avril 2011)

dryss a dit:


> Reçu Ipad de remplacement ce matin au bureau , ben timb a totalement raison , petite tache jaune invisible dans la lumière, après un tour au toilette avec l'ipad dans le noir complet, de mini tache jaune dans le coin gauche bcp moins visible que sur le 1,une collègue avait vue le 1ere ipad et avait remarqué les défauts la je lui ai montré elle a rien remarqué et m'a dit wooo ils sont géniaux chez apple , mais bon je me sens un peu mal mais bon apple a gagné je garde la machine ils m'ont fatigué.
> Ps: Le PDG est rentré dans le bureau au moment ou j'ouvrai le colis ups et comme par hasard il a commandé un ipad qu'il n'a pas encore reçu , et il m'a demandé de lui filer le mien ce que j'ai refusé bien sur alalal le pouvoir




mdrrr dryss trop fort !! il croyait quoi ton patron? que t'allais lui filer sans broncher? il s'agit d'un ipad 2 là !! rare de nos jours surtout avec un écran presque nikel!! enfin content pour toi  
Moi j'ai toujours mon avoir à la Fnac et j'attends de voir d'ici 3 semaines histoire d'avoir des retours sur les nouvelles productions!!! quelle histoire!!


----------



## timbx33 (6 Avril 2011)

dryss a dit:


> Reçu Ipad de remplacement ce matin au bureau , ben timb a totalement raison , petite tache jaune invisible dans la lumière, après un tour au toilette avec l'ipad dans le noir complet, de mini tache jaune dans le coin gauche bcp moins visible que sur le 1,une collègue avait vue le 1ere ipad et avait remarqué les défauts la je lui ai montré elle a rien remarqué et m'a dit wooo ils sont géniaux chez apple , mais bon je me sens un peu mal mais bon apple a gagné je garde la machine ils m'ont fatigué.
> Ps: Le PDG est rentré dans le bureau au moment ou j'ouvrai le colis ups et comme par hasard il a commandé un ipad qu'il n'a pas encore reçu , et il m'a demandé de lui filer le mien ce que j'ai refusé bien sur alalal le pouvoir



Trop marrant, j'ai fait exactement comme toi. Quand je l'ai reçu je me suis enfermé dans les wc avec mon collègue pour voir si le problème persistait. On a effectivement vu un liseré de lumière, invisible en utilisation normal. Tu regarderas, mais en tout cas sur le mien cela s'est résorbé aujourd'hui ! Mon collègue a dit la même le même chose ce matin....j'espère seulement que ce sera pareil pour les autres personnes concernées....


----------



## dryss (6 Avril 2011)

Ben hasard entre midi et deux je suis allé à l'apple store du louvre avec un collègue il a récupéré un ipad réservé hier , le vendeur lui a activé et j'ai testé l'écran avec ma main genre créer une zone d'ombre et sérieux y'avais pas de tache je l'ai dit au vendeur il m'a dit aaaa nonn sa apple ne reprend plus les appareils c'est juste la colle le temps de sécher c'est rien je lui ai dit pk alors il me l'on changé il m'a répondu ils doivent les faire sécher (genre c'est des chaussettes )  et les reconditionner et les renvoyer .....le doute vraiment le doute bref...


----------



## worldice (6 Avril 2011)

dryss a dit:


> Ben hasard entre midi et deux je suis allé à l'apple store du louvre avec un collègue il a récupéré un ipad réservé hier , le vendeur lui a activé et j'ai testé l'écran avec ma main genre créer une zone d'ombre et sérieux y'avais pas de tache je l'ai dit au vendeur il m'a dit aaaa nonn sa apple ne reprend plus les appareils c'est juste la colle le temps de sécher c'est rien je lui ai dit pk alors il me l'on changé il m'a répondu ils doivent les faire sécher (genre c'est des chaussettes )  et les reconditionner et les renvoyer .....le doute vraiment le doute bref...



Si tu pouvais reformuler ton post, refaire les phrases, enlever le langage SMS, enlever les fautes et coordonner tes phrases ça serait cool !

Un coup tu dis qu'il n'y a pas de tâches puis juste après que tu demande au vendeur de le changer...


----------



## timbx33 (6 Avril 2011)

bon, c'est pas le sujet, mais j'ai trouvé un bug au niveau du bouton latéral. ca marche un peu quand sa veut avec le son...


----------



## Thr_ju (6 Avril 2011)

dryss a dit:


> Ben hasard entre midi et deux je suis allé à l'apple store du louvre avec un collègue il a récupéré un ipad réservé hier , le vendeur lui a activé et j'ai testé l'écran avec ma main genre créer une zone d'ombre et sérieux y'avais pas de tache je l'ai dit au vendeur il m'a dit aaaa nonn sa apple ne reprend plus les appareils c'est juste la colle le temps de sécher c'est rien je lui ai dit pk alors il me l'on changé il m'a répondu ils doivent les faire sécher (genre c'est des chaussettes )  et les reconditionner et les renvoyer .....le doute vraiment le doute bref...




J'avoue n'avoir rien compris à ton post. Peut-être que ça serait plus compréhensible en français... 

En tout cas je pense attendre encore un peu pour retourner mon iPad moi. ça a l'air d'être vraiment la loterie.


----------



## dryss (6 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Si tu pouvais reformuler ton post, refaire les phrases, enlever le langage SMS, enlever les fautes et coordonner tes phrases ça serait cool !
> 
> Un coup tu dis qu'il n'y a pas de tâches puis juste après que tu demande au vendeur de le changer...



De un relis les postes pour comprendre, bref je vais pas rentrer dans la polémique je donne juste des infos pour les personnes qui possèdent un ipad 2 avec des taches maintenant sa m'apprendra je ne posterai plus 
Un petit récapitulatif avant de partir : 
-Il existe des ipad parfait : testé l'ipad de mon collègue dans le noir à l'instant
-Les vendeurs de l'apple store nient le problème et mettent sa sur le compte de la colle
-Il parait qu'ils reprennent plus les ipad avec ce genre de prob dans LES APPLE STORE PHYSIQUES.

Sur ceux à bientôt et merci


----------



## nicolasdenice (6 Avril 2011)

Votre retour d'expérience du SAV Apple via UPS ne me rassure pas du tout.

J'ai renvoyé mon ipad 2 wifi 64 go blanc, lundi matin via UPS et Apple vient de me confirmer l'envoi de son remplaçant cette après-midi. Je devrais le recevoir peut-être pour vendredi.

J'espère qu'il sera exempt de défauts ou au moins que ceux-ci seront supportables. J'ai un peu peur car le nouveau est de la même série que l'ancien c'est à dire ***FF***


----------



## Thr_ju (6 Avril 2011)

dryss a dit:


> De un relis les postes pour comprendre, bref je vais pas rentrer dans la polémique je donne juste des infos pour les personnes qui possèdent un ipad 2 avec des taches maintenant sa m'apprendra je ne posterai plus
> Un petit récapitulatif avant de partir :
> -Il existe des ipad parfait : testé l'ipad de mon collègue dans le noir à l'instant
> -Les vendeurs de l'apple store nient le problème et mettent sa sur le compte de la colle
> ...



C'est un peu plus clair comme ça merci. Cela dit, ça parait étonnant qu'il refusent de reprendre des iPad présentant ce problème dans les Apple Store. A voir...


----------



## worldice (6 Avril 2011)

dryss a dit:


> De un relis les postes pour comprendre, bref je vais pas rentrer dans la polémique je donne juste des infos pour les personnes qui possèdent un ipad 2 avec des taches maintenant sa m'apprendra je ne posterai plus
> Un petit récapitulatif avant de partir :
> -Il existe des ipad parfait : testé l'ipad de mon collègue dans le noir à l'instant
> -Les vendeurs de l'apple store nient le problème et mettent sa sur le compte de la colle
> ...



Non, je ne voulais pas que tu partes mais je voulais juste comprendre ton post.
Merci pour les infos que tu as donné, c'est plutôt rassurant. Maintenant, ça m'étonnerai qu'Apple ne les prennent plus, à mon avis le mec disait ça pour décharger les SAV qui doivent être plein... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------




nicolasdenice a dit:


> Votre retour d'expérience du SAV Apple via UPS ne me rassure pas du tout.
> 
> J'ai renvoyé mon ipad 2 wifi 64 go blanc, lundi matin via UPS et Apple vient de me confirmer l'envoi de son remplaçant cette après-midi. Je devrais le recevoir peut-être pour vendredi.
> 
> J'espère qu'il sera exempt de défauts ou au moins que ceux-ci seront supportables. J'ai un peu peur car le nouveau est de la même série que l'ancien c'est à dire ***FF***



Au pire, tu leur re-envoiera. C'est chiant, mais inacceptable d'avoir un iPad avec défaut.


----------



## pharmapetel (6 Avril 2011)

Bon, je viens d'en Réserver un nouveau a l'Apple store du Louvre (il ya en a a retirer pour demain..) et j'ai pris un blanc wifi 64. Pouriez vous tous indiquer votre modèle qui présente le halo avec l'intensité et/le nombre de fuites?
Merci


----------



## Cocodu31840 (6 Avril 2011)

Je vient de voir que apres un an d'utilisation, moi iPad 1 l'as aussi mdr, je ne l'avait jamais remarquer ! Mon iPad 2 l'as meme moins que mon iPad 1 ! Je suis un grand Apple fan boy, et je peut vous dire que je n'y avait meme pas fait attention... Le problème, c'est quand on le sait ^^, la preuve, une rayure sur mon écran d'iphone ou autre et je le change, et en un an, j'avait pas fai gaffe a ce truc !  Vous chipotez je trouve ...

iPad 64go 3G + wifi, blanc pour le 2 et noir pour le 1 ^^


----------



## snake626 (7 Avril 2011)

Des dalles non uniformes je veux bien!

Je n'ai jamais vu de dalles totalement uniformes mais des fuites de lumières comme celle que j'ai eu sur mes 3 modèles (2 du 25/03 et une après échange) sont très gênant quand on utilise sa tablette comme moi, c'est a dire dans le noir! Un de mes coté est totalement rouge orange et au dessus du bouton home j'ai une tache blanche!

Sinon en ce qui concerne l'info pratique du jour, mon iPad noir 16go wifi, qui ne reviens décidément pas de Hollande, restera en Hollande pour une durée indéterminé! Ces fuites de lumières semblent avoir causé plus de retours que prévu (cf sav Apple) et ils n'ont plus de stock de ce modèle ci!

Le conseillé m'a dit de garder mon iPad blanc 32 go wifi  encore quelques semaines avant de refaire un échange, les nouvelles séries devraient être moins touchés et les stock suffisant!

Sinon pour ceux qui seraient touchés par les écrans jaune (pas les spots de colle mais rendu jaune sur toute la dalle) ceci est la conséquence de différents fournisseurs pour la tablette (d'apres le sav tjrs). Donc certaine tablettes ont un rendu plus froid et d'autre plus chaud avec ses avantages et inconvénient!

Voilà j'espère vous avoir aidé un peu! Bonne fin de nuit

Bonne fin de nuit à tous


----------



## timbx33 (7 Avril 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> Je vient de voir que apres un an d'utilisation, moi iPad 1 l'as aussi mdr, je ne l'avait jamais remarquer ! Mon iPad 2 l'as meme moins que mon iPad 1 ! Je suis un grand Apple fan boy, et je peut vous dire que je n'y avait meme pas fait attention... Le problème, c'est quand on le sait ^^, la preuve, une rayure sur mon écran d'iphone ou autre et je le change, et en un an, j'avait pas fai gaffe a ce truc !  Vous chipotez je trouve ...
> 
> iPad 64go 3G + wifi, blanc pour le 2 et noir pour le 1 ^^



Moi je viens bien que l'on "chipote". Je sais pas si celui qui a laissé ses photos d'ipad (au début du forum) avec un écran noir pratiquement entièrement jaunit chipote ?? Parce que si toi tu n'avais rien remarqué, je pense que lui à des raisons de renvoyer son iPad. D'ailleurs c'est le cas d'un peu tout le monde. Pour ma part, j'ai toujours des fuites sur mon deuxième iPad mais pratiquement invisibles. C'est différent de ma première dalle avec des halos importants de lumière très gênant en utilisation avec faible limier ambiante. C'est mon avis en tout cas.


----------



## worldice (7 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Moi je viens bien que l'on "chipote". *Je sais pas si celui qui a laissé ses photos d'ipad (au début du forum) avec un écran noir pratiquement entièrement jaunit chipote ??* Parce que si toi tu n'avais rien remarqué, je pense que lui à des raisons de renvoyer son iPad. D'ailleurs c'est le cas d'un peu tout le monde. Pour ma part, j'ai toujours des fuites sur mon deuxième iPad mais pratiquement invisibles. C'est différent de ma première dalle avec des halos importants de lumière très gênant en utilisation avec faible limier ambiante. C'est mon avis en tout cas.



Celui-là ?


----------



## Cocodu31840 (7 Avril 2011)

Apres tout est relatif... Ça ne se voit que sur fond noir et en plus dans le noir... Mais yen as a changer c'est certain


----------



## timbx33 (7 Avril 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> Apres tout est relatif... Ça ne se voit que sur fond noir et en plus dans le noir... Mais yen as a changer c'est certain


 

Tu persistes ? pourtant je trouve que la réponse qui a été faite avec image à l'appui est assez parlante. tout est relatif comme tu dis...si tu veux je te vends ma voiture neuve, il y a juste une rayure sur toute la longueur. pas de problème pour toi  c'est cool


----------



## aka80 (7 Avril 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> Je vient de voir que apres un an d'utilisation, moi iPad 1 l'as aussi mdr, je ne l'avait jamais remarquer ! Mon iPad 2 l'as meme moins que mon iPad 1 ! Je suis un grand Apple fan boy, et je peut vous dire que je n'y avait meme pas fait attention... Le problème, c'est quand on le sait ^^, la preuve, une rayure sur mon écran d'iphone ou autre et je le change, et en un an, j'avait pas fai gaffe a ce truc !  Vous chipotez je trouve ...
> 
> iPad 64go 3G + wifi, blanc pour le 2 et noir pour le 1 ^^




Regardes en dessous les photos de l'écran de mon ipad et dis moi que je chipote . Même dans la clarté les tâches se voient. A la fnac le vendeur n'a pas eu besoin d'aller dans le noir pour voir les défauts!!
S'il te plaît arrêtes de dire qu'on chipote !! mieux vaut ne pas poster que de dire des bêtises pareils !! nous on est là pour échanger sur nos expériences et essayer de trouver une réponse à ce problème que je trouve honteuse venant d'apple !! alors si l&#8217;apportes pas ta pierre  à l'édifice , évites ce genre de commentaire !!!


----------



## nicolasdenice (7 Avril 2011)

Je viens de recevoir mon nouvel ipad. 

Il présente de légères fuites de lumières mais c'est vraiment léger et acceptable.

Je verrai dans le temps si cela se résorbe comme d'autres.


----------



## timbx33 (7 Avril 2011)

nicolasdenice a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon nouvel ipad.
> 
> Il présente de légères fuites de lumières mais c'est vraiment léger et acceptable.
> 
> Je verrai dans le temps si cela se résorbe comme d'autres.


 

Idem !! de plus elles se sont résorbées pour ma part au bout de 10h d'utilisation. je les vois quasiment plus.


----------



## Cocodu31840 (7 Avril 2011)

Mdr, je me fait cracher dessus maintenant

Si vous parliez français vous auriez compris que je disait qu'il falait pas abuser et que certains merrains d'être changer mais pas tous.


----------



## Thr_ju (7 Avril 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> Mdr, je me fait cracher dessus maintenant
> 
> Si vous parliez français vous auriez compris que je disait qu'il falait pas abuser et que certains merrains d'être changer mais pas tous.



Il ne faut pas exagérer personne ne te crache dessus.

Et avant de nous faire la leçon sur le français, relis tes posts bourrés de fautes s'il te plait. Cela ne m'étonne pas que les gens aient du mal à voir où tu veux en venir...


----------



## timbx33 (7 Avril 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> Mdr, je me fait cracher dessus maintenant
> 
> Si vous parliez français vous auriez compris que je disait qu'il falait pas abuser et que certains merrains d'être changer mais pas tous.


 

oui je pense qu'on a dû mal à te comprendre. tu as entièrement raison. Disons que j'ai du mal à relire tes post plutôt incompréhensibles. Donc, prends des cours d'orthographe et de grammaire et reviens plus tard.


----------



## worldice (7 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> *o*ui je pense qu'on a *dû* mal à te comprendre. *t*u as entièrement raison. Disons que j'ai du mal à relire tes post plutôt incompréhensibles. Donc, prends des cours d'orthographe et de grammaire et reviens plus tard.



Entièrement d'accord avec toi.
Juste, "du" (qui n'est pas le verbe devoir) s'écrit sans accent... Et les majuscules font parti des cours d'orthographe.


----------



## timbx33 (7 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec toi.
> Juste, "du" (qui n'est pas le verbe devoir) s'écrit sans accent... Et les majuscules font parti des cours d'orthographe.


 
Petite faute qui n'a rien à voir avec des post incompréhensibles. Donc, garde tes remarques. je vais d'ailleurs lire tes autres post....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h35 ----------




worldice a dit:


> Si tu pouvais reformuler ton post, refaire les phrases, enlever le langage SMS, enlever les fautes et coordonner tes phrases ça serait cool !
> 
> Un coup tu dis qu'il n'y a pas de tâches puis juste après que tu demande au vendeur de le changer...


 

"tu demande au vendeur"..."demande" cela prend un S à la fin. Excuse-moi !!


----------



## Fafnou (7 Avril 2011)

Les forums servent également de cour de récré ?
On joue à "Qui est-ce qui fait le plus de fautes d'orthographe ?".


----------



## Thr_ju (7 Avril 2011)

Ouais là ça part en chamailleries d'enfants c'est naze. Et ça n'est surtout pas le sujet.

Pour revenir au sujet, je suis passé à l'Apple store Opéra ce midi pour inspecter les iPads. Le problème, c'est que vu la taille de la verrière au dessus des stands, impossible de suffisamment faire le noir pour voir quoi que ce soit. C'est le bon plan, comme ça les clients n'y voient que du feu.


----------



## worldice (7 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Pour revenir au sujet, je suis passé à l'Apple store Opéra ce midi pour inspecter les iPads. Le problème, c'est que vu la taille de la verrière au dessus des stands, impossible de suffisamment faire le noir pour voir quoi que ce soit. C'est le bon plan, comme ça les clients n'y voient que du feu.



Pas mal comme technique !


----------



## robertodino (7 Avril 2011)

snake626 a dit:


> Des dalles non uniformes je veux bien!
> 
> Je n'ai jamais vu de dalles totalement uniformes mais des fuites de lumières comme celle que j'ai eu sur mes 3 modèles (2 du 25/03 et une après échange) sont très gênant quand on utilise sa tablette comme moi, c'est a dire dans le noir! Un de mes coté est totalement rouge orange et au dessus du bouton home j'ai une tache blanche!
> 
> ...



Boah, moi aussi j'ai le modèle 16 go wifi en noir, arrivé hier chez Apple en Hollande. J'espère que ça ne va pas durer aussi longtemps que ça. Ça fait combien de jours qu'il est en hollande pour toi? Je ne savais pas que Apple pouvait renseigner sur l'état exact des réparations, vu que l'Apple Care que l'on appelle par téléphone n'est pas en Hollande normalement. Je vais donc appeler pour voir ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h33 ----------




Cocodu31840 a dit:


> Je vient de voir que apres un an d'utilisation, moi iPad 1 l'as aussi mdr, je ne l'avait jamais remarquer ! Mon iPad 2 l'as meme moins que mon iPad 1 ! Je suis un grand Apple fan boy, et je peut vous dire que je n'y avait meme pas fait attention... Le problème, c'est quand on le sait ^^, la preuve, une rayure sur mon écran d'iphone ou autre et je le change, et en un an, j'avait pas fai gaffe a ce truc !  Vous chipotez je trouve ...
> 
> iPad 64go 3G + wifi, blanc pour le 2 et noir pour le 1 ^^



Ah mon vieux, regarde les photos, le mien est pareil que sur les photos. Après si tu trouves qu'on chipote ok, mais moi je ne veux pas d'un iPad présentant autant de taches sur l'écran. Le topic rassemble beaucoup d'infos, ce qui est utile pour savoir quelle direction prendre. C'est en fonction des réponses du topic que j'ai décidé de renvoyer mon appareil directement chez Apple. Je ne penses pas qu'on chipote, au contraire.


----------



## Cocodu31840 (7 Avril 2011)

J'ai écrits tous mes posts jusqu'à maintenant depuis mon iPhone pour info... 

Pour ce qui est du reste, il faut être raisonnable, juste ça, ne pas renvoyer les ipads juste pour une minuscule petite tache qui ne se voit que dans des circonstances très particulières, c'est tout


----------



## pharmapetel (7 Avril 2011)

Bon, je reviens en expliquant rapidement:
J'ai d'abord acheté un ipad 2 le jour de la sortie: 3 taches blanches, un week end entier allumé et aucune baisse de l'effet Mura. Bon, je vais à l'Apple Store en disant que je le rends pour changer de couleur (j'allais pas passer par le genius, j'ai pas que ça à faire...) et malgré la pénurie ils m'en sortent un noir tout neuf.. Celui-ci présente un liseré blanc en bas de l'écran. Deux jours et je décide de rendre la bête, je ne voyais plus que ça..
Hier soir je me vais sur les réservations en ligne pour l'Apple Store du Louvre et là surprise: ils ont des réservations pour ipad 2 tous les modèles à venir retirer le lendemain! Je me rue sur l'occasion et je vais le retirer ce matin. J'allume l'appareil, je vais aux toilettes vérifier un écran noir et là: un beau pixel blanc bien au milieu!!!

J'en ai marre de ce produit. J'attendrai la version 3, au moins on aura un véritable écran haute résolution pour la lecture (la densité est encore plus faible que sur mon macbook air 11' !) et des Apps vraiment optimisées. Je suis déçu par la qualité chez Apple qui baisse d'année en année. En tout cas ne vous laissez pas faire, si on accepte tout et que l'on garde des produits défecteux le pire est à craindre pour l'avenir de notre Marque préférée!

Si vous voulez de la mobilité et du design achetez le macbook air 11', il est parfait pour le canapé, avec l'avantage de ne pas avoir à le tenir!


----------



## robertodino (7 Avril 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> J'ai écrits tous mes posts jusqu'à maintenant depuis mon iPhone pour info...
> 
> Pour ce qui est du reste, il faut être raisonnable, juste ça, ne pas renvoyer les ipads juste pour une minuscule petite tache qui ne se voit que dans des circonstances très particulières, c'est tout



Une minuscule petite tache? Arrête. Merci.


----------



## MrZokho (7 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Bon, je reviens en expliquant rapidement:
> J'ai d'abord acheté un ipad 2 le jour de la sortie: 3 taches blanches, un week end entier allumé et aucune baisse de l'effet Mura. Bon, je vais à l'Apple Store en disant que je le rends pour changer de couleur (j'allais pas passer par le genius, j'ai pas que ça à faire...) et malgré la pénurie ils m'en sortent un noir tout neuf.. Celui-ci présente un liseré blanc en bas de l'écran. Deux jours et je décide de rendre la bête, je ne voyais plus que ça..
> Hier soir je me vais sur les réservations en ligne pour l'Apple Store du Louvre et là surprise: ils ont des réservations pour ipad 2 tous les modèles à venir retirer le lendemain! Je me rue sur l'occasion et je vais le retirer ce matin. J'allume l'appareil, je vais aux toilettes vérifier un écran noir et là: un beau pixel blanc bien au milieu!!!
> 
> ...



Je sais pas si c'est une bonne idée d'attendre encore un an si la qualité baisse d'année en année. 
Sinon, je comprends ta colère, c'est énervant d'avoir pleins de soucis pour ce prix. :/
Après, il n'y a pas que l'iPad qui soit imparfait, suffit de s'attarder sur d'autres écrans d'autres machines. Par contre, c'est abusé les fuites sur la photo du précédent post. Je sais pas si c'est la photo qui fait cet effet, mais c'est énorme. Le mien à coté c'est minuscule !


----------



## timbx33 (7 Avril 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> J'ai écrits tous mes posts jusqu'à maintenant depuis mon iPhone pour info...
> 
> Pour ce qui est du reste, il faut être raisonnable, juste ça, ne pas renvoyer les ipads juste pour une minuscule petite tache qui ne se voit que dans des circonstances très particulières, c'est tout



De quoi parles tu ? Tu n'as toujours pas vu les photos qui ont été postées sur ce forum ?? Remarque, tu as peut être des problèmes de vue. Dans ce cas, je comprendrai. Si ce forum te parait futile, pourquoi tu persistes ?


----------



## aka80 (8 Avril 2011)

Enfin les numériques en parlent 

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/ipad-2-clouding-fuites-lumiere-furent-news-18734.html

Je commence à me demander s'ils vont réussir à corriger le problème d'ici un mois!
Y en a qui commence à dire qu'ils vont attendre l'ipad 3 tellement ils sont déçus par l'ipad 2. En tout cas Apple ne communique pas tu tout par rapport à ce défaut qui frappe l'ipad 2. ça commance à faire longget ma patience a des limites !!


----------



## MrZokho (8 Avril 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Enfin les numériques en parlent
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/ipad-2-clouding-fuites-lumiere-furent-news-18734.html
> 
> ...



Je vois pas trop leurs fuites sur leur vidéo.
Sinon, petite question qui n'a pas de rapport avec ce topic (mais j'allais pas créer un sujet pour ça) : est-ce que les notifications ont tendance à affaiblir rapidement la batterie ?


----------



## robertodino (8 Avril 2011)

Je viens dappeler Apple Care, mon iPad 2 est toujours à Eindhoven Hollande. Ca va durer pour le remplacement apparemment....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------




MrZokho a dit:


> Je vois pas trop leurs fuites sur leur vidéo.
> Sinon, petite question qui n'a pas de rapport avec ce topic (mais j'allais pas créer un sujet pour ça) : est-ce que les notifications ont tendance à affaiblir rapidement la batterie ?



normalement non, en tout cas chez moi...


----------



## timbx33 (8 Avril 2011)

Il me semble que j'avais déjà évoqué le sujet. si Apple dispose de ton iPad depuis mardi dernier, tu devrais avoir le nouveau mardi ou mercredi prochain. Pas avant en tout cas. Donc pas de souci ! Je pense que tu l'auras mardi. C'est ce qui c'est passé pour moi et d'autres a priori. Les légères fuites que javais dans le deuxième iPad reçu ont quasiment disparues !? Surprenant. La théorie du temps de séchage se confirme t-elle ? Pourtant j'y croyais pas du tout. Bon weekend a toi ! Tiens nous informés quand tu auras reçu le sésame. Moi je me régale


----------



## robertodino (8 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Il me semble que j'avais déjà évoqué le sujet. si Apple dispose de ton iPad depuis mardi dernier, tu devrais avoir le nouveau mardi ou mercredi prochain. Pas avant en tout cas. Donc pas de souci ! Je pense que tu l'auras mardi. C'est ce qui c'est passé pour moi et d'autres a priori. Les légères fuites que javais dans le deuxième iPad reçu ont quasiment disparues !? Surprenant. La théorie du temps de séchage se confirme t-elle ? Pourtant j'y croyais pas du tout. Bon weekend a toi ! Tiens nous informés quand tu auras reçu le sésame. Moi je me régale



Cool, j'espère vraiment l'avoir rapidement. Heureux de voir que le problème se règle pour toi. En attendant je suis sur mon iPad 3G


----------



## worldice (9 Avril 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Enfin les numériques en parlent
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/ipad-2-clouding-fuites-lumiere-furent-news-18734.html
> 
> ...



Ouai, on dirait qu'il n'y en a pas vraiment, sauf une bonne tache blanchâtre au milieu de l'écran. Mais pas de taches jaunes.



MrZokho a dit:


> Je vois pas trop leurs fuites sur leur vidéo.
> Sinon, petite question qui n'a pas de rapport avec ce topic (mais j'allais pas créer un sujet pour ça) : est-ce que les notifications ont tendance à affaiblir rapidement la batterie ?



Ce n'est pas les notifications en soi qui bouffent de la batterie mais la connexion internet en permanence (du moins sur mon iPhone). Après tu peux faire des test. Un jour tu les actives toutes, le lendemain (après l'avoir rechargé) tu les désactives et tu fais la comparaison...


----------



## robertodino (9 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Ouai, on dirait qu'il n'y en a pas vraiment, sauf une bonne tache blanchâtre au milieu de l'écran. Mais pas de taches jaunes.



Ce sont les fuites lumineuses ou halos blancs que l'on peut voir sur la vidéo. Les tâches jaunes disparaissent apparemment après un certain temps. De même pour les halos apparemment, ce serais bien d'avoir des photos avant et après la disparition des halos. Pour l'instant je ne suis pas convaincu qu'ils disparaissent vraiment...


----------



## nicolasdenice (9 Avril 2011)

Ne soyez pas déçus que votre ipad soit toujours en Hollande parce que quand on voit ce que Apple renvoi en guise de remplacement ça fait peur.

Hier; j'ai constaté l'apparition d'un pixel défectueux au milieu de l&#8217;écran qui vire rapidement sur le lumineux vert sur fond noir et sur d'autres couleurs.

Quant aux fuites de lumières; elles sont toujours présentes et elles varient selon l'utilisation.

J'ai donc appelé la hotline qui me renvoie UPS Lundi pour les fuites et pas pour le pixel. Je leur ai demandé de ne pas se presser car je souhaite un ipad fonctionnel vu le prix de la bête. 

Je ne vous cache pas que je me demande vraiment si les ipad sont testés avant leur renvoi.

C'est reparti pour un tour et ce ne sera que le 3e.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------

Je vous propose de faire un test :
1. Aller sur cette page internet depuis votre ipad avec safari :

blog.gwax.com/pics/rgb5.gif

2. Au bout de 2 a 3 minutes. tester le fond noir : les fuites de lumière sont flagrantes

A la base c'est un test pour régénérer les pixels morts mais ça ne marche pas pour moi.


----------



## robertodino (9 Avril 2011)

nicolasdenice a dit:


> Ne soyez pas déçus que votre ipad soit toujours en Hollande parce que quand on voit ce que Apple renvoi en guise de remplacement ça fait peur.
> 
> Hier; j'ai constaté l'apparition d'un pixel défectueux au milieu de l&#8217;écran qui vire rapidement sur le lumineux vert sur fond noir et sur d'autres couleurs.
> 
> ...



Comme ils abusent grave au SAV Apple, c'est à se demander le pourcentage de machines non défectueuses qui ne doit pas être très grand. Un troisième retour c'est fou tout de même, mais ils sont pas capables d'attendre un peu et d'envoyer une machine potable? Franchement je trouve ça dégueulasse de leur part. Ils nous prennent vraiment pour des cons en faisant ce genre de manoeuvre!

LOL au fait, je n'ai pas mentionné que j'ai envoyé plusieurs emails avec photographie à mon Reseller Luxembourgeois. Ils font la sourde oreille, même pas une réponse vis-à-vis du problème. J'ai déjà eu des soucis avec eux, mais là c'est un peu trop. Le directeur n'as pas répondu, l'attaché commercial non plus, et le technicien....ben c'est à se demander s'il n'est pas boulanger ou boucher de formation. Quelle baisse de qualité générale chez Apple et consorts, c'est pas motivant pour les produits futurs en tout cas....


----------



## Thr_ju (9 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Quelle baisse de qualité générale chez Apple et consorts, c'est pas motivant pour les produits futurs en tout cas....



C'est clair. On devrait presque se ruer sur l'iPad 2 pour ne pas avoir à prendre le 3 si la baisse de qualité se poursuit...


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> .......Un troisième retour c'est fou tout de même, mais ils sont pas capables d'attendre un peu et d'envoyer une machine potable? .......



Eh bien, comme je l'avais suggéré au début, il serait plus judicieux d'attendre (que le problème soit résolu - avant 1 an-)  avant de renvoyer les iPad défectueux.
Et bien sur, il vaut mieux qu'il attende chez toi que chez Apple (si non je pense que tu serais en "pétard" pour cette si longue attente !)


----------



## robertodino (9 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Eh bien, comme je l'avais suggéré au début, il serait plus judicieux d'attendre (que le problème soit résolu - avant 1 an-)  avant de renvoyer les iPad défectueux.
> Et bien sur, il vaut mieux qu'il attende chez toi que chez Apple (si non je pense que tu serais en "pétard" pour cette si longue attente !)



C'est vrai tu as bien raison. Suffit plus qu'à espérer qu'ils nous font attendre afin de nous envoyer un modèle sans défauts.


----------



## dryss (9 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,juste pour montrer le professionnalisme du nouveau Apple : 2 photos premiére photo premiére :ipad défectueux  deuxiéme photo : ipad de remplacement envoyé par apple , c'est vraiment pas top !!! Bon week end à vous tous


----------



## pharmapetel (9 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous 
Comme cette histoire m'énerve sérieusement, j'ai décidé de lancer le truc:

Voilà tous les soirs je réserve un ipad 2 et le lendemain je vais le prendre en sortant du boulot. Je le teste et s'il n'est pas "normal", je le rends le lendemain au magasin ("finalement il ne me plais pas ") Donc là j'en suis à mon 4ème (3 effets mura et un pixel mort) et j'arrêterais lorsque j'en aurai un parfait. Comme ça ils se rendront peut-être compte qu'à sortir un modèle dont le process de fab' est merdique leur coute du fric.

Je compte aussi faire un chaine Youtube pour relater mes exploits mais il faut à chaque fois que je montre les numeros de serie, ce qui est un peu galère.

Je vous file le lien bientôt. N'hésitez pas à faire de même (mais j'avoue, ça demande un peu de trésorerie, mais ils remboursent vite.)
Certains me demanderont pourquoi je ne passe pas par les genius? Et bien c'est surtout que ça prends nettement moins de temps (5 min à partir de 21h sur le site+5 min aller le chercher à l'apple store Louvre (en face de chez moi, j'ai une certaine chance)+ouverture/déballage/essai 5 min= 15 min), ça tourne plus vite et surtout CA LES EMMERDE BIEN.

Fallait pas me prendre pour un enfant de 5 ans à qui on fait croire que "c'est normal".

Qui aime bien châtie bien.


----------



## robertodino (9 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Comme cette histoire m'énerve sérieusement, j'ai décidé de lancer le truc:
> 
> Voilà tous les soirs je réserve un ipad 2 et le lendemain je vais le prendre en sortant du boulot. Je le teste et s'il n'est pas "normal", je le rends le lendemain au magasin ("finalement il ne me plais pas ") Donc là j'en suis à mon 4ème (3 effets mura et un pixel mort) et j'arrêterais lorsque j'en aurai un parfait. Comme ça ils se rendront peut-être compte qu'à sortir un modèle dont le process de fab' est merdique leur coute du fric.
> ...



Alors la j'adore +1111


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2011)

Après tout voilà peut être une méthode de "réactivité-sanction" à suivre !
Si tous ceux qui ont un problème, même minime, en font de même et se le font changer systématiquement et sans arrêt, les statistiques SAV du Fournisseur le feront certainement réfléchir pour les produits à venir....


----------



## aka80 (9 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Comme cette histoire m'énerve sérieusement, j'ai décidé de lancer le truc:
> 
> Voilà tous les soirs je réserve un ipad 2 et le lendemain je vais le prendre en sortant du boulot. Je le teste et s'il n'est pas "normal", je le rends le lendemain au magasin ("finalement il ne me plais pas ") Donc là j'en suis à mon 4ème (3 effets mura et un pixel mort) et j'arrêterais lorsque j'en aurai un parfait. Comme ça ils se rendront peut-être compte qu'à sortir un modèle dont le process de fab' est merdique leur coute du fric.
> ...



pharmapetel mdrrrrrrrr  alors là t'as battu tout le monde !! jadhère carrément !! apple a de la chance que je n'habite pas à côté d'un apple store !
j'aurais fait pareil !! ça leur apprendra à prendre les gens pour des imbéciles !
Apple a vraiment changé : mais dans le mauvais sens !! hallucinant , incroyable!!
Moi plus les jours passent plus cet ipad 2 sort de ma tête ! Je vais finir par faire une dessus !! pfffffffff quelle honte !!!


----------



## robertodino (10 Avril 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> pharmapetel mdrrrrrrrr  alors là t'as battu tout le monde !! jadhère carrément !! apple a de la chance que je n'habite pas à côté d'un apple store !
> j'aurais fait pareil !! ça leur apprendra à prendre les gens pour des imbéciles !
> Apple a vraiment changé : mais dans le mauvais sens !! hallucinant , incroyable!!
> Moi plus les jours passent plus cet ipad 2 sort de ma tête ! Je vais finir par faire une dessus !! pfffffffff quelle honte !!!



Yep, franchement je commence a regretter cet achat.


----------



## Thr_ju (10 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Comme cette histoire m'énerve sérieusement, j'ai décidé de lancer le truc:
> 
> Voilà tous les soirs je réserve un ipad 2 et le lendemain je vais le prendre en sortant du boulot. Je le teste et s'il n'est pas "normal", je le rends le lendemain au magasin ("finalement il ne me plais pas ") Donc là j'en suis à mon 4ème (3 effets mura et un pixel mort) et j'arrêterais lorsque j'en aurai un parfait. Comme ça ils se rendront peut-être compte qu'à sortir un modèle dont le process de fab' est merdique leur coute du fric.
> ...



Trop fort! 

Si je l'avais acheté à l'Apple Store j'aurais peut-être fait pareil. Mais comme ça n'est pas le cas je serais obligé de passer par le genius bar et c'est un peu plus chiant. Je vais donc attendre un peu.

Sinon je suis d'accord que c'est hyper décevant de la part d'Apple. C'est la première fois qu'ils sortent un produit où la fabrication est aussi bâclée. Même l'iPhone 4 qui a déchainé les passions, j'en suis 100% content et je n'ai rien à lui reprocher. Mais là c'est de très mauvaise augure pour le futur...


----------



## robertodino (10 Avril 2011)

Je me demande comment cette affaire va avancer, apparemment cela ne semble pas déranger grand nombre, ou alors c'est Apple qui limite les dégâts en demandant aux autres sites de la fermer....


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Avril 2011)

Je continu a trouver que c'est du chipotage... Je trouve que c'est dommage de se pourrir la vie pour ce genre de détails... C'est tellement un produit formidable...

Bon je dit Ca je n'ai aucun soucis avec le mien... Ou je ne l'ai pas remarqué...


----------



## Thr_ju (10 Avril 2011)

Visiblement tu n'as toujours pas compris que c'est pas parce que le tien n'a pas grand chose que c'est pareil pour tout le monde. Regarde les photos et dis nous si c'est du chipotage.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Visiblement tu n'as toujours pas compris que c'est pas parce que le tien n'a pas grand chose que c'est pareil pour tout le monde. Regarde les photos et dis nous si c'est du chipotage.



J'ai bien vu les photos, je ne trouve pas Ca bien méchant... Ca n'arrive jamais un écran noir dans la vie courante, et quand bien meme, Ca n'empêche pas de travailler avec la tablette... Ce n'est qu'esthétique, donc pas bien grave...

Je trouve que Ca prend des proportions un peu incroyables... Aller jusqu'à dire que la qualité Apple se dégrade... Ce sont des produits de consommations de masse, donc par définition des produit qui ne peuvent pas être parfais... Sinon il faut se tourner vers l'industrie du luxe...


----------



## Taytay (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour 
J'ai un souci sur mon iPad 2 16G 3 g apres avoir filmè avec quand je lance la video aucun son a par un grésillement ........ 
rappel j'ai pas mis ma puce 3G encore aucun rapport pour se problème je pense


----------



## Thr_ju (10 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai bien vu les photos, je ne trouve pas Ca bien méchant... Ca n'arrive jamais un écran noir dans la vie courante, et quand bien meme, Ca n'empêche pas de travailler avec la tablette... Ce n'est qu'esthétique, donc pas bien grave...
> 
> Je trouve que Ca prend des proportions un peu incroyables... Aller jusqu'à dire que la qualité Apple se dégrade... Ce sont des produits de consommations de masse, donc par définition des produit qui ne peuvent pas être parfais... Sinon il faut se tourner vers l'industrie du luxe...



J'achète Apple depuis longtemps, et les produit ont toujours été irréprochables au niveau de la qualité. Visiblement liPad 2 présente des soucis de retroeclairage, j'appelle ça une baisse de qualité.


----------



## robertodino (10 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai bien vu les photos, je ne trouve pas Ca bien méchant... Ca n'arrive jamais un écran noir dans la vie courante, et quand bien meme, Ca n'empêche pas de travailler avec la tablette... Ce n'est qu'esthétique, donc pas bien grave...
> 
> Je trouve que Ca prend des proportions un peu incroyables... Aller jusqu'à dire que la qualité Apple se dégrade... Ce sont des produits de consommations de masse, donc par définition des produit qui ne peuvent pas être parfais... Sinon il faut se tourner vers l'industrie du luxe...



Ben si tu trouves pas ça méchant.... :sleep:

Pour ce qui est de l&#8217;esthétique, ben justement, Apple c&#8217;est de l&#8217;esthétique entre autre, ci ce n&#8217;est un des points les plus fort sur la gamme Apple. Après Moumou92 tu peux trouver cela un brin exagéré, mais je te rappelle que l&#8217;iPad EST un écran, tu lis, tu joues, tu écris sur un ECRAN. Si cet écran n&#8217;est pas parfait ben bravo. Moi je regardes tous les soirs des séries sur mon iPad, les bandes noires présentent des halos blancs, donc ça me dérange...

Sans plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------




Taytay a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai un souci sur mon iPad 2 16G 3 g apres avoir filmè avec quand je lance la video aucun son a par un grésillement ........
> rappel j'ai pas mis ma puce 3G encore aucun rapport pour se problème je pense



T&#8217;est dans le mauvais topic mon ami.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------




Thr_ju a dit:


> J'achète Apple depuis longtemps, et les produit ont toujours été irréprochables au niveau de la qualité. Visiblement liPad 2 présente des soucis de retroeclairage, j'appelle ça une baisse de qualité.



Tout juste, moi aussi depuis 15 ans sous Apple et je peux que te donner raison, il y a une grande baisse de qualité. Après je comprends les petits nouveaux qui viennent de l&#8217;iPhone 3G, pour eux oui c&#8217;est très fort même avec des défauts vu que la concurrence ne fait pas mieux.


----------



## worldice (10 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai bien vu les photos, je ne trouve pas Ca bien méchant... Ca n'arrive jamais un écran noir dans la vie courante, et quand bien meme, Ca n'empêche pas de travailler avec la tablette... Ce n'est qu'esthétique, donc pas bien grave...
> 
> Je trouve que Ca prend des proportions un peu incroyables... Aller jusqu'à dire que la qualité Apple se dégrade... Ce sont des produits de consommations de masse, donc par définition des produit qui ne peuvent pas être parfais... Sinon il faut se tourner vers l'industrie du luxe...



Pourquoi tu te la ramène tout le temps si ça t'énerve qu'on en parle ? Tu fais vraiment exprès pour em***** le monde toi !


----------



## Firestorm_67 (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai attentivement lu toutes les pages de ce topic et je suis "rassuré" car j'ai le même problème. Je m'explique, j'ai acheté un iPad 2 16 go noir le jour de sa sortie et qu'elle fut ma surprise lors du 1er allumage ? Les fameuses tâches jaunes sur fond noir !
Ayant plus ou moins entendu parler de ce phénomène, je me suis dit que j'allais attendre une petite semaine afin de voir si les tâches allaient disparaître ou au moins s'atténuer. Une semaine plus tard aucune amélioration visible, j'ai donc contacté le SAV Apple (je suis au passage tombé sur une dame très sympathique) qui était apparament au courant du problème (j'étais le 4e à appeler pour ce problème le même jour). Ils m'ont envoyé le lendemain un transporteur UPS afin de récupérer l'iPad défectueux en me "promettant" un neuf 1 semaine après, à savoir jeudi 7 avril au plus tard. On est aujourd'hui le 10 avril et le statut de la réparation est toujours au stade de "Product replacement pending".
Je commence légèrement à perdre patience.

Voici 2 photos de qualité discutable mais qui montrent assez bien ces fameuses tâches...


----------



## nicolasdenice (11 Avril 2011)

Je renvois ce jour mon ipad pour la deuxième fois avec UPS avec ce petit mot :

"Please, Do not send me an IPAD with light leakage or dead pixels because 
I watch a lot of movies in the dark. This is my third return. Im not hurry. I prefer a good unit without problems.

Thanks."

En espérant que cette fois ça marchera.


----------



## Firestorm_67 (11 Avril 2011)

> *nicolasdenice*
> Je renvois ce jour mon ipad pour la deuxième fois avec UPS avec ce petit mot :
> 
> "Please, Do not send me an IPAD with light leakage or dead pixels because
> ...


On croise les doigts pour toi 
Par contre, dites moi si j'abuse, mais je trouve scandaleux d'en arriver à ce point. Être obligé de joindre un mot expliquant qu'on préférerais un iPad sans tâches pour X ou Y raisons, ou va t-on ? Cela devrait être fait sans aucun mot du consommateur, surtout pour une entreprise comme Apple qui est très attaché à son image de marque... Je trouve ça honteux de remplacer un produit défectueux par un autre produit défectueux !


----------



## pharmapetel (11 Avril 2011)

Bon, me revoilà avec ce problème d'ipad 2 (pour l'insant 4 unités retournées à cause de 3 effets Mura et 1 pixel décédé)..

Alors donc ce week end je reçois des amis dont deux sont journalistes. Je leur demande pourquoi il n'ont pas d'ipad alors qu'il s'agit à priori d'un appareil rapide de visionage de photos et de surf internet.. Sans compter le fait que cela s'emporte "en plus d'un macbook en voyage"..

L'un d'eux qui bosse pour un grand quotidien (LE grand quotidien si vous voyez ce que je veux dire  ) me dis texto "on sait que cette version a été bâclée à cause des mauvais écrans qui sont produits trop vites et qu'elle sera complètement invendable lors de la sortie du 3  qui devrait probablement se faire avec un ecran  plus fin et "bi-fonctionnel"...

L'autre qui bosse pour un hebdo me raconte un truc qui me fait dresser les cheveux sur la tête: "Tu sais, ton problème d'écran de l'iPad 2 tout le monde le connait à la rédac', et on est seulement deux (sur une centaine de personnes) à l'avoir gardé... Du coup je proposais un dossier un peu critique sur Apple, mais on m'a sorti "Apple c'est cool, c'est beau, c'est jeune, si tu attaques la pomme on va se faire taxer de troubles fêtes.. et puis il y a l'application du journal. On peut pas se permettre de se mettre ce truc à dos dans notre domaine, personne ne serait assez con pour faire ça en ce moment. Et puis c'est jamais qu'une petite erreur sur les premières séries et quand à l'iphone 4 (antennagate) on a jamais pu avoir de stat fiables..."

Donc voilà de la bouche de deux professionnels des medias la réponse à la question de "pourquoi n'en parle-t-on pas plus??"

Donc je pense qu'il faut surtout en parler autour de nous, montrer le problème aux gens qui veulent l'acheter


----------



## aka80 (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour 

Alors si ce que tu dis est vrai , c'est grave ! y aurait de quoi alerter l'Ufc que choisir  parce que je trouve qu'il y a tromperie sur la marchandise !
Vendre un produit avec un défaut que le consommateur ignore ce n'est pas admissible sur le principe ! Il est aussi inconcevable que les médias n'en parlent pas (parce que c'est apple) ! UN SCANDALE !!


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> L'un d'eux qui bosse pour un grand quotidien (LE grand quotidien si vous voyez ce que je veux dire  ) me dis texto



C'est cool d'avoir un ami qui bosse au Journal de Mickey.... moi j'ai un ami qui bosse dans une grande boucherie, LA grande boucherie si vous voyez ce que je veux dire et bien il me diT texto la même chose, l'Ipad 3 sera meilleur que le 2.


----------



## Thr_ju (11 Avril 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> C'est cool d'avoir un ami qui bosse au Journal de Mickey.... moi j'ai un ami qui bosse dans une grande boucherie, LA grande boucherie si vous voyez ce que je veux dire et bien il me diT texto la même chose, l'Ipad 3 sera meilleur que le 2.



loooooooooool

Tu m'a bien fait rire. J'ai eu du mal à comprendre ce qu'était "LE grand quotidien" aussi.

Sinon si ce témoignage est vrai, c'est assez affligeant.


----------



## pharmapetel (11 Avril 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> C'est cool d'avoir un ami qui bosse au Journal de Mickey.... moi j'ai un ami qui bosse dans une grande boucherie, LA grande boucherie si vous voyez ce que je veux dire et bien il me diT texto la même chose, l'Ipad 3 sera meilleur que le 2.



Le but n'est pas d'inventer des histoires mais plutôt de maintenir une certaine confidentialité par rapport à mes amis. Je te garantis que je préfèrerais dire que je suis content de mon ipad 2 et ne pas dire du mal d'une société qui a toujours créé des produits bien mieux conçus et fabriqués que les autres marques...

Le problème c'est qu'Apple n'est plus juste un super fabriquant de produits informatiques et de gadgets electroniques. Ils sont aussi devenus un acteur de diffusion de media avec lequel on ne plaisante pas. Autant j'apprécie le personnage de Steve Jobs, son intelligence, sa argne de gagner et sa recherche de la perfection.. Autant je n'aime pas le coté borné et qu'il ses conditions. Qu'il soit agressif avec ses concurrents, avec ses fournisseurs, avec les opérateurs mobiles, ok. Mais pas avec les consommateurs. Il n'est rien sans nous.

Steve Jobs a décidé de brider sa tablette de flash: Ce n'est pas pour le bien du consommateur. Et arrêtez de dire que flash est inutile. Aujourd'hui je ne peux pas regarder de films en streaming sur mon ipad 2, je ne peux pas organiser un voyage, je ne peux pas configurer ma BMW depuis l'ipad.. Tout ça parce que Steve veux rendre incontournable l'utilisation de l'Apple store.. et obliger les sites à sortir des App.

Steve a décidé que les autres constructeurs n'auraient pas le droit de commander des écrans tactiles et a saturé la demande obligeant les fabriquants à mener des cadences infernales... au détriment de la qualité et surement des conditions de vie des ouvriers. Mais on s'en fout, non?!

Steve a décidé que les genius nous feraient croire qu'il faut attendre que la colle séche de préférence plus de deux semaines (plus de retour possible avec remboursement..)

Quand à l'ipad 2, je ne lui reproche pas de ne pas avoir un écran de meilleure résolution, c'est une décision afin de réduire les couts et afin d'évoluer sur d'autres points, et je trouve que le gain potentiel de puissance est une bonne stratégie, visant à demander plus aux Jeux et Apps pro..

Non, ce que je reproche à Apple c'est d'avoir sorti un produit qui ne correspond pas aux normes basses de qualité et aux spécifications techniques annoncées.

Et à force de trouver que cela n'est pas très important c'est ce qu'il fait qu'on accepte de plus en plus de mal se faire traiter.

Pour le bayonnage médiatique, alors demandont à MacG de proposer un sondage en page principale sur ce problème.


----------



## robertodino (11 Avril 2011)

nicolasdenice a dit:


> Je renvois ce jour mon ipad pour la deuxième fois avec UPS avec ce petit mot :
> 
> "Please, Do not send me an IPAD with light leakage or dead pixels because
> I watch a lot of movies in the dark. This is my third return. Im not hurry. I prefer a good unit without problems.
> ...



Bonne chance, moi j'attends toujours mon premier échange. Mais je suis sur que l'effet Mura sera présent sur ma machine de remplacement avec la chance que j'ai en ce moment


----------



## timbx33 (11 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Bonne chance, moi j'attends toujours mon premier échange. Mais je suis sur que l'effet Mura sera présent sur ma machine de remplacement avec la chance que j'ai en ce moment


 
salut, moi en tout cas je me suis repris l'effet mura ! comme je l'ai dit, cela s'est tellement atténué qu'on le voit pratiquement plus même dans le noir complet. j'ai donc pris la décision de ne pas le renvoyer. Tu devrais recevoir ta bête demain mardi ? Mercredi au plus tard....


----------



## worldice (11 Avril 2011)

Juste pour info, je viens de voir que cet effet "Mura" apparaît légèrement (mais bien visible dans le noir) sur mon iTouch 2G, et mon iPhone 3G. Je n'ai malheureusement pas dappareil photo digne de ce nom sous la main, et les photos ne rendent pas bien mais j'essaierai d'en prendre. 
Donc ce n'ai pas vraiment une grosse baisse de qualité puisque ce problème existait déjà apparemment...


----------



## snake626 (11 Avril 2011)

Il y en a qui ont de la chance...

Pour ma part l'effet à tendance à s'accentuer, (ou à me gêner plus) et je ne remarque plus que ça quand je suis dans le noir...

En ce qui concerne mes échanges d'iPad 2, (pour rappelle 2 modèles achetés le 25, renvoyé le 29, et seulement un retour, le blanc 32 wifi avec effet mura)

Je n'ai malheureusement pas de nouvelles de mon iPad wifi 16go noir envoyé en hollande le 29 mars derniers (en attente de remplacement depuis le 31 mars). Il sont en rupture de stock.

Et dès que celui ci revient (si il revient) j'envoie mon iPad 2 blanc 32 go wifi, je vais bien en avoir qui ne sont pas touchés...


----------



## robertodino (11 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> salut, moi en tout cas je me suis repris l'effet mura ! comme je l'ai dit, cela s'est tellement atténué qu'on le voit pratiquement plus même dans le noir complet. j'ai donc pris la décision de ne pas le renvoyer. Tu devrais recevoir ta bête demain mardi ? Mercredi au plus tard....



Aucune idée pour la date de retour. Je doit les rappeller demain pour avoir le dépôt. Par contre la dame m'a dit qu'ils sont dans les délais jusqu'à demain. Que se passe-t-il lorsqu'ils sont hors-délais? Moi j'en sais rien Oo'


----------



## pharmapetel (12 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je poursuis mes achats/retours d'iPad 2, et hier j'ai pu réserver un iPad 2 mais 32 Gb que je ne pensais se toutes les façons pas garder (j'ai vraiment besoin de 64 Gb..)
Donc là en live je viens de déballer la bête, toujours aussi beau à l'extérieur, version noire, allumage ok sur fond noir iTunes, je monte ensuite la luminosité au max. Petite fuite très diffuse en bas de l'écran. Rien de bien méchant.

Je vais régler un problème avec un assistant qui ne comprends pas ce que lui demande un patient et je reviens dans mon bureau. Je refais joujou avec la bête et là je vois que la tache a grossi (surement le fait d'avoir mis une image noire..).

Je crains que le problème ne vienne pas juste d'une pression trop grande de l'écran contre la dalle led de rétro-éclairage, mais d'une mauvaise fiablilité des pixels en périphérie qui ont du mal à maintenir la lumière. Ce qui explique un résultat parfait sur les images claires et la variation du problème suivant l'état de tension/chaleur de l'appareil.

Je pense que c'est du au fabriquant de la dalle elle même. Si cela était juste du à un problème de fabrication on aurait l'espoir de voir les prochaines series ne plus avoir le problème mais s'il s'agit des millions de dalles qu'Apple a commandé et qui sont en général stockées en avance, là je pense qu'il faudra attendre bcp plus..

Donc j'arrête là ma petite expérience, et je ré-essayerai dans un mois ou deux. Se présentera deux cas:

1) Soit le tombe sur une bonne unité et je la garde
2) Soit le problème persiste et alors comme l'iPad 2 aura déjà presque atteint sa demi-vie, j'attendrai le prochain.

En tout cas NE VOUS PRECIPITEZ PAS et attendez qu'Apple règle le problème avec ses fournisseurs. Le problème va vite se savoir et l'iPad 2 va être très difficile à revendre voir impossible si le problème se présente.
Mais vous aurez toujours l'occasion de le changer: Légalement, Apple est tenu de vous fournir un produit correspondant aux normes et ne présentant pas de caractère défectueux. Donc ne vous laissez pas berner par le discours qui consiste à vous dire d'attendre que le problème se résorbe, en faisant cela ils vous demandent de transiger sur les conditions de vente. Vous êtes en droit de le retourner jusqu'à pleine satisfaction.

En outre et même si j'adore Apple, j'ai décidé de contacter l'UFC QUE CHOISIR afin de voir quelles sont les éventuelles poursuites que nous pourrions intenter contre Apple.

Ce petit jeu de retours de produits multiples et délais irraisonnables présente intrinsèquement un préjudice qui pourrait donner lieu à des dommages et intérêts.

Si l'un d'entre vous est dans le secteur juridique, qu'il se manifeste si l'envie lui vient de nous donner quelques conseil avisé.

Je vous invite à contacter de votre côté des associations de consommateurs (ou même l'UFC que choisir aussi) afin que la plainte de paraisse pas isolée. Et faites remarquer le problème aux possesseurs d'iPad qui ne l'auraient pas encore remarqué.

Merci!


----------



## dalloz (12 Avril 2011)

Bonjour  ! 

Je suis dans le «secteur juridique» mais je dois avouer que votre commentaire me désole un peu. 
Oui, recevoir un objet acheté minimum 500&#8364; avec un défaut n'est pas normal. Je suis totalement d'accord.
Mais pourquoi "sauter" sur Apple et lancer des poursuites interminables ( et couteuses )alors qu'un arrangement à l'amiable est possible avec la marque et qu&#8217;il est légalement prévu. 
J&#8217;ose espérer que la demande de dommages et intérêts est une boutade. Ebranler la machine judiciaire pour un iPad je trouve que c&#8217;est déjà limite mais demander des dommages et intérêts c&#8217;est grotesque. 

Moi aussi j&#8217;ai eu des problèmes avec Apple ( un problème avec l&#8217;écran d&#8217;un iMac 27 ) et pourtant même si je suis juriste, je n&#8217;ai jamais pensé attaquer Apple du fait d&#8217;un dommage. J&#8217;ai sereinement appelé Apple qui m&#8217;a proposé un remboursement ou un remplacement. J&#8217;ai choisi un remplacement et l&#8217;affaire était terminée.

S&#8217;il vous plait, laissez les juristes tranquilles ! Un peu d&#8217;apaisement est je pense nécessaire.


----------



## Fafnou (12 Avril 2011)

dalloz a dit:


> Bonjour  !
> Je suis dans le «secteur juridique» mais je dois avouer que votre commentaire me désole un peu.



+1

Que le problème de qualité des écrans de l'iPad 2 soit difficilement acceptable, d'accord, mais de là à porter plainte et penser demander des dommages et intérêts, j'avoue ne pas bien comprendre...

C'est comme pour tout, si on pense que le produit n'est pas bon, on ne l'achète pas.


----------



## Lefenmac (12 Avril 2011)

Des dommages et intérêts???????? Pour quels préjudices réels et sérieux? Il y en a qui devraient arrêter de regarder les séries policières américaines...."Votre Honneur". La garantie de conformité vous permet de renvoyer le produit et de le voir échangé ou remboursé mais si vous voulez "faire tomber Apple" le courrier doit être envoyé à Steve Jobs, Silicon Valley, 1 Infinite Loop, Cupertino, Californie. PS PAs oublier de bien timbrer....


----------



## MisterDrako (12 Avril 2011)

c'est vrai que la seule sanction pour se manifester reste bien le boycot' d'un produit ....

mais bon reste que lorsque l'on a deja commandé le sien on se retrouve à la merci
d'Apple...

ceci dit ils ont toujours été "honnete" pour ce qui me concerne lors de prise en charge....
(ex: macbook blanc "fissuré" etc...)

donc aller en justice.. ? reservons cela aux margoulins de tout poils......

le + desolant reste une  bien belle image de marque qui petit à petit se lezarde ! ! !

à suivre dans l'aprés midi, aprés reception du mien....

De plus je viens (apres 2 ans...) de m'apercevoir que mon IPhone 3GS, presentait aussi
un (tres) leger effet miura sur la partie sup' de l'ecran .....

de toute façon ça reste "anormal" .....:mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h33 ----------

Au fait, pour ceux qui ont eu des PB de pixels "morts" ou defectueux...

ça se presente comment..?

c'est flagrant à voir ?
:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:


Merci de l'info.....:hein:


----------



## robertodino (12 Avril 2011)

Bon je viens de contacter Apple. Comme je l'ai déjà dit mon iPad est en attente de remplacement depuis le 7 avril. Apparemment ils ont une pénurie sur les stocks. On m'a dit de rappeler vendredi si le produit est toujours en état d'échange afin de demander un geste commercial auprès du manager. Genre un bonbon ou une sucette, voir un pot de vaseline afin de mieux faire passer l'effet Mura.


----------



## MisterDrako (12 Avril 2011)

Bon....

alors le bestiau vient d'etre livré (1/2 heure...).

j'ai donc de suite allumé le bébé afin de voir ce saleté d'effet mura" ! ! ! 

et là rien de visible ....

donc je prends une photo "noire" et je zieute à nouveau (environnement "sombre") 

toujours rien .... (on reve là non .... :rose

s'agirait il d'une nouvelle serie ...?

peut etre à rapprocher des collegues qui attendent aussi le leur sur cette "serie"
dans le post "livraison avant le 25..."
http://forums.macg.co/ipad/livraison-le-25-avril-pas-avant-649532-4.html#post8346322

là il  se synchronise ensuite je me plonge un peu + dans l'obscurité afin d'approfondir les choses et je reviens vous dire tout ça....

à de suite ....


----------



## pharmapetel (12 Avril 2011)

Sur certains forums ricains j'ai vu que le problème s'accentuait avec le pose régulière de la smart cover.. Les aimants exerçant alors une pression sur le châssis et l'ecran..
Je crois avoir pu aussi voir apparaitre l'effet après avoir reproduit la symphonie de la pub 
Someone to confirm?


----------



## robertodino (12 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Sur certains forums ricains j'ai vu que le problème s'accentuait avec le pose régulière de la smart cover.. Les aimants exerçant alors une pression sur le châssis et l'ecran..
> Je crois avoir pu aussi voir apparaitre l'effet après avoir reproduit la symphonie de la pub
> Someone to confirm?



Ça m'étonnerais. Mais bon c'est possible. De ma part je n'ai rien lu à ce sujet.


----------



## MisterDrako (12 Avril 2011)

Alooors le verdict.... 

il y a bien effet mura ! ! ! !

méme s'il est trés leger dans mon cas il faut bien l'admettre il est bien présent....

donc pour l'observer vraiment ---> une piece mega "noire" bien sûr et un fond d'ecran noir...

et là bein.....

j'ai un peu de jaune sur 3 bordures d'ecran env 2mm d'epaisseur....
(je ne suis pas le + mal loti mais ça reste anormal pour moi....)

donc tout à l'heure je tel à Apple et on avisera...

perso je pense si possible le conserver un peu et voir l'evolution... ainsi j'espere obtenir une nouvelle serie (on peut toujours rever non....).

dans mon utilisation quotidienne cela ne me génera pas, c'est juste une question de principe, on a droit à la qualité en rapport avec ce tarif, et l'image de marque d'Apple ! ! !

j'enrage mais c'est ainsi ! ! !


----------



## worldice (12 Avril 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Alooors le verdict....
> 
> il y a bien effet mura ! ! ! !
> 
> ...



Ah, pas cool... Moi livré ce matin 10h mais je ne l'ouvrirai pas avant la semaine prochaine => c'est un cadeau !


----------



## MisterDrako (12 Avril 2011)

Donc la suite du feuilleton.....

Je viens de tel à Apple et bien sûr ils ne nient pas le PB ...

j'ai precisé ne pas souhaiter un echange de suite (afin d'eviter le méme PB recurrent...)
donc il a vu son superieur et on parle d'un delai d'env 2 à 3 mois pour obtenir des IPad2
"propres" ! ! !

donc à suivres mais bien sûr cet echange peut avoir lieu tout aulong de la garantie tel
que cela m'a été rappelé ...

donc voila je continue de tester la bete et on voit tout ça d'ici 2 mois .....

c'est bien dommage tout ça mais bon ...
j'veux pas passer mon temps à faire des synchros sur des des "bouzzes 
avec des effets mura" ! ! ! 

"avantage" de cette demarche ---> au moins faire enregistrer ce PB et obtenir un numero de dossier pour les rappeler à leurs devoirs dans 2 mois....


----------



## robertodino (12 Avril 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Donc la suite du feuilleton.....
> 
> Je viens de tel à Apple et bien sûr ils ne nient pas le PB ...
> 
> ...



Question, c'est un iPad neuf dans une boite? Ou ils l'ont ouvert et testé d'abord?


----------



## MrZokho (12 Avril 2011)

Plus je vois les commentaires, plus je me dis qu'il vaut mieux attendre quelques mois avant de changer la bête.


----------



## robertodino (12 Avril 2011)

MrZokho a dit:


> Plus je vois les commentaires, plus je me dis qu'il vaut mieux attendre quelques mois avant de changer la bête.



Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est que Macgé n'en parle pas...


----------



## Thr_ju (12 Avril 2011)

Oui je me dis la même chose. Je vais garder le mien quelques temps et l'échanger quand tout ça se sera stabilisé.


----------



## aka80 (12 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir 

Je lis tous les jours ce post sur la fuite de lumière et j'en fais dfe même partout où l'on en parle comme par exemple sur le forum apple. Il parait même que plusieurs pages du sujet qui parle de ces fuites de lumière sur le forum apple ont été supprimés .
Beaucoup de personnes déplorent le manque d'infos des médias qui ne veulent pas parler de ce problème. L'affaire est plus grave qu'on ne le croit.
Moi je crois que je vais retourner à la Fnac me faire rembourser mon avoir de 489 euros. Pour l'instant je fais un trait sur l'achat de l'ipad 2.
Je me demande si apple est conscient de la gravité de la situation , car l'image de la marque va en prendre un sacré coup! Erreur monumentale !!!


----------



## pharmapetel (12 Avril 2011)

MrZokho a dit:


> Plus je vois les commentaires, plus je me dis qu'il vaut mieux attendre quelques mois avant de changer la bête.



Bah dans "2-3 mois" l'ipad 2 n'aura plus que 8 mois de durée de vie avant le 3 qui devrait enfin avoir un écran haute réso (et normal, bien sur...)

Moi c'est décidé je ne re-craquerai pas pour le précieux version "sale" et je garde mon macbook air qui finalement est quasiment aussi mobile.

Bonne continuation à tous et essayez quand même de ne pas trop vous arracher les cheveux avec ça, je pense qu'Apple n'a pas eu de bol, qu'ils sont trop pressants sur leur fournisseurs et qu'ils vont surement en tirer les conséquences. Le tout c'est qu'ils n'en tirent pas la conséquence que les consommateurs sont des moutons à qui l'on dicte d'acheter par un buzz et qui se contentent d'un produit défecteux.

Ne vous laissez pas faire, et RDV pour la sortie du prochain iPad 

Note: j'ai découvert ce site et les forums macG avec vous et c'était un plaisir


----------



## badboy71 (12 Avril 2011)

J'ai reçu mon iPad Blanc cet après midi, je viens de regarder et j'ai l'effet mura mais cela ne me gêne pas dans mon utilisation car je suis très rarement dans le noir avec un fond noir. je posterai une photos tout a l'heure


----------



## MisterDrako (12 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Question, c'est un iPad neuf dans une boite? Ou ils l'ont ouvert et testé d'abord?



Il a tout d'un neuf.....

Emballage nickel etc....

Aprés comment savoir .....


----------



## jg.ballard (12 Avril 2011)

bonsoir à tous,

je pensais vraiment obtenir mon premier produit apple avec l'ipad2 mais je viens d'annuler ma commande sur l'apple store. Je m'explique :

En premier lieu, devoir attendre quasiment un mois pour avoir un produit c'est vraiment trop long. Vu le cycle de renouvellement, c'est vraiment abusé mais surtout calculé...

mais surtout, c'est vraiment ce fil de discussion qui m'a décidé. Si je n'avais pas de produit apple, c'était surtout par manque d'argent. Si maintenant je dois me contenter d'une qualité au rabais, c'est pas possible. Je pense attendre désormais  l'ipad3 en essayant de trouver une bonne occaz sur un ipad1

bonne chance à vous...


----------



## MrZokho (12 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Bah dans "2-3 mois" l'ipad 2 n'aura plus que 8 mois de durée de vie avant le 3 qui devrait enfin avoir un écran haute réso (et normal, bien sur...)
> 
> Moi c'est décidé je ne re-craquerai pas pour le précieux version "sale" et je garde mon macbook air qui finalement est quasiment aussi mobile.
> 
> ...


Oais enfin on change pas tous d'iPad tous les ans hein. ^^


----------



## seb26800 (13 Avril 2011)

hello, toujours pas d'ipad2 aprés l'envoi du mien au sav apple par ups.
Appareil de remplacement en attente depuis le 4 avril.C'est trés long et je commence a regretter mon achat impulsif..
Apple ne monte pas en qualité.....J'ai appelé les sav hier il mon répondu que je vais attendre pour avoir mon ipad de rechange car il sont en stock 0.
Super pour un échange en 5 jours..
Enfin bref je vous tient au courant dés que je reçois le précieux...


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2011)

Il parait probable que la fabrication ait été perturbée par la remise en cause de la qualité des écrans ce qui expliquerait cette pénurie de stocks...
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## seb26800 (13 Avril 2011)

bjr,
j'ai recontacté sav apple pour ipad en attente de remplacement depuis le 4 avril, il m'ont dit qu'il y a 3 semaines d'attente pour le recevoir donc pas avant la semaine prochaine, je commence à peter un cable..
dossier créer le 31 mars..il ne faut pas exagerer ...
Que faut -il faire?


----------



## worldice (13 Avril 2011)

seb26800 a dit:


> bjr,
> j'ai recontacté sav apple pour ipad en attente de remplacement depuis le 4 avril, il m'ont dit qu'il y a 3 semaines d'attente pour le recevoir donc pas avant la semaine prochaine, je commence à peter un cable..
> dossier créer le 31 mars..il ne faut pas exagerer ...
> Que faut -il faire?



Leur demander une bonne réduction de l'appareil déjà !


----------



## robertodino (13 Avril 2011)

seb26800 a dit:


> bjr,
> j'ai recontacté sav apple pour ipad en attente de remplacement depuis le 4 avril, il m'ont dit qu'il y a 3 semaines d'attente pour le recevoir donc pas avant la semaine prochaine, je commence à peter un cable..
> dossier créer le 31 mars..il ne faut pas exagerer ...
> Que faut -il faire?



Commence par demander un geste commercial. Moi j'ai envoyé le miens le 5 et je viens de recevoir ce matin un nouveau iPad. Par contre je vais devoir m'expliquer...

Donc: 

Comme mentionné un peu plus haut j'ai appellé Apple hier pour savoir ou en étais ce fameux remplacement. La dame du service supérieur (et oui je voulais pas parler à un simple vendeur  ) m'a confirmé qu'il y a une pénurie au niveau du stock et que je ne devais pas attendre un retour d'aussi tôt. 

Ce matin UPS me réveille (je suis en congé, OKKKKK), surprise, j'ai un iPad dans un emballage lambda (merci d'avoir gardé la boite Apple, ça va être cool pour la revente sans la boite officielle). J'allume la machine et la, ouffff pas d'effet Mura à priori. Je me dit que c'est un miracle, donc je passe dans ma chambre ou le lit est encore chaud et la pièce noire afin de voir si mes yeux encore endormis me trompent. Je mets l'éclairage de l'iPad au Max, un petit fond noir et la je vois l'effet Mura quoi que vraiment très faible. C'est vraiment mieux que le précédent même si ce n'est pas parfait. 

Je synchronise le tout, et je viens sur Macgé pour écrire ce post.... et la..... pafffffff..... UN PIXEL MORT!!!

Bon j'ai du rire un bon coup, c'etais trop beau pour être vrai. Je mets mon post en attente et j'appelle Apple.

1. Mon dossier reste ouvert pour un échange dans quelques mois, une fois que le problème sera réglé. Apple me fournira entre autre une nouvelle boite (perso j'en ai rien à cirer de la boite, mais je sais qu'à la revente c'est un argument). 

Conclusion: je me retrouve avec un iPad qui semble être neuf, avec un effet Mura très restreint, et un joli Pixel mort. Le niveau supérieur m'a confirmé que Apple garde les appareils atteints de Mura afin d'effectuer des tests. Le problème est donc bien connu. Sur la question de la Smart Cover aucune réponse, à priori le Cover ne semble pas affecter l'effet Mura. 

Bon je vais essayer de lancer un petit sort, voir si il est possible de réanimer ce petit pixel of the dead. 

Bon courage aux autres. N'hésitez pas à poser vos questions. La qualité est de baisse chez Apple!


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (13 Avril 2011)

Salut à tous,
J'ai soigneusement suivi ce topic depuis les premiers posts et si j'écris ces quelques lignes ici, c'est bien-sûr parce que mon iPad 2 est touché par le phénomène mura (appelé aussi outre-atlantique "light leakage" ou encore "screen bleeding").
Bien que mon écran ne soit que faiblement affecté je trouve ces auréoles assez irritantes.
J'ai pu lire sur certains sites et forums que le phénomène diminuait voire même disparaissait avec le temps. Cela fait pile une semaine que j'ai le mien et je n'ai pas remarqué d'améliorations. Pour tout dire je doute assez que ces traces s'évanouissent toutes seules... 
Avez vous essayé de pincer très fort votre iPad à l'endroit des marques?
C'est ce que j'ai fait au niveau du coin inférieur droit où j'ai la marque la plus visible. Et bien l'auréole disparait alors complètement. Face à cette constatation je me dis que la théorie de l'évaporation graduelle est assez improbable...


----------



## pharmapetel (13 Avril 2011)

Curieux de voir que PERSONNE n'en parle sur le net, même les sites spécialisés qui l'ont testé! Apple fait-il si peur que ça aux médias?! Allons, vous savez juste que vous ne serez pas invités aux Apple events et que vos Applications vont être rejeté pendant une ou deux générations 
Mais Gizmodo n'est pas mort pour autant (bon ok ils font de la lèche depuis..)

En tout cas toute cette histoire est incroyable.. Je me demande comment réagissent les millions de gens qui ont le problème et qui n'ont pas l'idée d'aller en parler sur les forums..
Ils doivent se dire tristement qu'ils ont déjà de la chance d'avoir pu en avoir un..

Toujours est-il que cela ne donne plus trop envie de l'ipad 2.. Et que ça fait peur pour l'iPhone 5. Avant quand j'ouvrais un produit Apple s'était un artifice de perfection et de raffinement.. Maintenant je prie pour qu'il n'ai pas un pixel mort, une grosse rayure sur la coque alu ou qu'il ne soit pas bancal (2 MacBook air avant d'en avoir un non boiteux  )

Mais bon j'ai déjà de la chance d'habiter a coté d'un apple store, je peux rendre les produits et reprendre un autre sans passer par le service ups 

Parcontre j'ai un coup de stress, un vendeur m'a affirmé qu'a la vue du nombre de retours il est très probable qu'ils "réparent" les iPad 2 rendus et qu'ils les recommercialisent non pas en refurb mais sous celophane!!!

Génial... Ça promet question qualité..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------




OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> J'ai soigneusement suivi ce topic depuis les premiers posts et si j'écris ces quelques lignes ici, c'est bien-sûr parce que mon iPad 2 est touché par le phénomène mura (appelé aussi outre-atlantique "light leakage" ou encore "screen bleeding").
> Bien que mon écran ne soit que faiblement affecté je trouve ces auréoles assez irritantes.
> J'ai pu lire sur certains sites et forums que le phénomène diminuait voire même disparaissait avec le temps. Cela fait pile une semaine que j'ai le mien et je n'ai pas remarqué d'améliorations. Pour tout dire je doute assez que ces traces s'évanouissent toutes seules...
> ...



Mais tu veux dire que l'effet se réduit pendant que tu appuies ou que ça "répare" l'ipad 2?!
Dans ce cas j'imagine bien les genius aux Apple store:
"vous avez un effet mura? Très bien! Attendez moi ici je revient avec votre iPad 2" et là il disparaît avec le précieux, il s'asseye dessus et il revient 5 min plus tard: "nos techniciens ont réparé ça! Apple vous remercie! Au revoir!"

Vive le MuraPad!!!


----------



## robertodino (13 Avril 2011)

Oui, tu as raison, vive le MuraPad 

Ce pixel mort de la mort qui tue ne veut pas se réanimer.


----------



## aka80 (13 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Curieux de voir que PERSONNE n'en parle sur le net, même les sites spécialisés qui l'ont testé! Apple fait-il si peur que ça aux médias?! Allons, vous savez juste que vous ne serez pas invités aux Apple events et que vos Applications vont être rejeté pendant une ou deux générations
> Mais Gizmodo n'est pas mort pour autant (bon ok ils font de la lèche depuis..)
> 
> En tout cas toute cette histoire est incroyable.. Je me demande comment réagissent les millions de gens qui ont le problème et qui n'ont pas l'idée d'aller en parler sur les forums..
> ...



Bonjour 

vue du nombre de retours il est très probable qu'ils "réparent" les iPad  2 rendus et qu'ils les recommercialisent non pas en refurb mais sous  celophane!!! ??????? c'est quoi cette histoire?
Alors s'ils font ça , il feront passer un produit reconditionné pour du neuf?
Cela s&#8217;appelle de l'ARNAQUE  qui peut être sévèrement répréhensible!!!
Ils n'ont pas intérêt à faire ça!!!
La question que je me pose toujours c'est : Comment une boite comme apple (qui se vente depuis la nuit des temps être une marque dont la qualité "faisait" sa réputation) a laissé passer toutes ces imperfections?? 
Le problème semble toucher énormément d'ipad 2 . Ce n'est pas possible qu'un défaut d'une telle ampleur échappe à ce géant apple . 
Ce n'est pas possible !! Le pire c'est que ces problèmes de fuite et tâches jaunes étaient déjà apparus sur d'autres produits comme l'iphone 4.
Des questions auxquelles j'aimerais qu'on me réponde !! 
Et vous avez raison de le signaler presque qu'aucun site d'actu High tech , informatique n'en parle !!! c'est pathétique , parfois y en a qui en parlent mais très brièvement sans vraiment chercher à savoir plus !
Pendant ce temps des ipad 2 défectueux se vendent comme de petits pain !

Bientôt apple va annoncer les résultats des ventes d'ipad , avec des chiffres qui vont faire pâlir la concurrence mais aux prix de quoi ?
de défauts cachés sur ces millions d'ipad 2 qui seront vendus?
Aucun scrupule!!!!
Honte à apple !!! Qu'est ce qu'on peut faire au jour d'aujourd'hui? alerter UFC QUE CHOISIR ? ou qui d'autre? c'est injuste , injuste je le répète , surtout quand apple échange des ipad 2 défectueux contre d'autres qui ont les même soucis ou voire pire!!! pffffffffffffffffff


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2011)

Il y a une façon pour alerter massivement  l'UFC:
Chacun de nous envoie le lien de ce fil de discussions à son antenne locale (départementale) de l'UFC
Pour connaître votre antenne locale:
http://www.quechoisir.org/un-litige
Pour moi, c'est fait !


----------



## robertodino (13 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Il y a une façon pour alerter massivement  l'UFC:
> Chacun de nous envoie le lien de ce fil de discutions à son antenne locale (départementale) de l'UFC
> Pour connaître votre antenne locale:
> http://www.quechoisir.org/un-litige
> Pour moi, c'est fait !



Impossible pour moi. Mais je vais envoyer le lien à l'ULC Luxembourg.


----------



## aka80 (13 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Il y a une façon pour alerter massivement  l'UFC:
> Chacun de nous envoie le lien de ce fil de discutions à son antenne locale (départementale) de l'UFC
> Pour connaître votre antenne locale:
> http://www.quechoisir.org/un-litige
> Pour moi, c'est fait !




Moi c'est fait !!!


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (13 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Curieux de voir que PERSONNE n'en parle sur le net, même les sites spécialisés qui l'ont testé! Apple fait-il si peur que ça aux médias?! Allons, vous savez juste que vous ne serez pas invités aux Apple events et que vos Applications vont être rejeté pendant une ou deux générations
> Mais Gizmodo n'est pas mort pour autant (bon ok ils font de la lèche depuis..)
> 
> En tout cas toute cette histoire est incroyable.. Je me demande comment réagissent les millions de gens qui ont le problème et qui n'ont pas l'idée d'aller en parler sur les forums..
> ...



Mdr! Non je voulais dire que le halo disparait tant qu'on serre l'ipad de chaque côté. Si un simple pincement suffisait à éradiquer le pb ce topic n'existerait même pas


----------



## Thr_ju (13 Avril 2011)

Euh... Pardonnez moi d'y voir une incohérence mais si d'un côté on dit que le problème est du à une trop grande pression du verre sur la dalle et qu'après on dit qu'en exerçant une pression sur l'écran la fuite disparait, c'est pas très logique. :mouais:


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (13 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Euh... Pardonnez moi d'y voir une incohérence mais si d'un côté on dit que le problème est du à une trop grande pression du verre sur la dalle et qu'après on dit qu'en exerçant une pression sur l'écran la fuite disparait, c'est pas très logique. :mouais:



C'est pourtant ce que j'ai constaté; en pinçant assez fortement la zone affectée (c'est plus facile quand c'est dans un coin, on serre l'iPad entre le pouce et l'index) le halo diminue ou disparait sous la pression, et revient quand on relâche.


----------



## timbx33 (13 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Commence par demander un geste commercial. Moi j'ai envoyé le miens le 5 et je viens de recevoir ce matin un nouveau iPad. Par contre je vais devoir m'expliquer...
> 
> Donc:
> 
> ...



Trop dégouté pour toi concernant le pixel mort. Pour le mura, je dois avoir la même chose que toi. Mon deuxième iPad est pourvu de l'effet mais vraiment très léger. Concernant la livraison de ton iPad, j'avais vu juste !


----------



## snake626 (13 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir

Dsl pour toi robertodino! C'est la poisse je crois! Sorry

En ce qui me concerne j'ai enfin récupéré mon iPad 16 go wifi, et surprise pas d'effets mura, rien, a peine une légère différence dans l'uniformité du noir (moindre que iPhone ou mon MacBook pro), une dalle normal comme chacun est en droit de l'attendre! 

Je vais donc retourne mon second iPad 32 go wifi blanc pour un second échange en espérant une fin tout aussi heureuse!!! 

J'ai aussi eu quelques témoignages de cas similaire de gens non touché dans cette deuxième vague d'approvisionnement! 

Voila un peu d'espoir!


----------



## Firestorm_67 (13 Avril 2011)

Suite à ma petite histoire, le iPad neuf de remplacement est arrivé aujourd'hui et... il est pire que le 1er ! 
L'effet mura est moindre que sur le 1er, mais toujours présent. De plus, en bas à droite de l'écran, il y a comme un petit défaut dans le verre. On dirait qu'il y a comme une poussière sous l'écran ou quelque chose du genre. C'est assez brillant à la lumière. Pour finir, lorsque je sors l'iPad de vieille et que je le verrouille aussitôt j'ai des bandes colorées qui apparaissent très rapidement avant de m'afficher l'écran verrouillé.

Inutile de préciser que j'ai directement appelé Apple et que j'ai poussé une petite gueulante. La conseillère au téléphone m'a mise en relation avec son supérieur. Celui-ci m'a demandé une photo de ce fameux défaut de verre (il a au début cru que c'était un impact, alors que non, le verre est parfaitement lisse). Je lui ai immédiatement envoyé. Il va se renseigner auprès du service qui c'est occupé du remplacement de mon iPad pour savoir si ces problèmes sont dues à un problème de série ou autre chose et me rappeler demain soir...

Une photo de ce défaut (on dirait plus une poussière je vous l'accorde, mais en réalité c'est tout à fait différent) :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aka80 (13 Avril 2011)

Firestorm_67 a dit:


> Suite à ma petite histoire, le iPad neuf de remplacement est arrivé aujourd'hui et... il est pire que le 1er !
> L'effet mura est moindre que sur le 1er, mais toujours présent. De plus, en bas à droite de l'écran, il y a comme un petit défaut dans le verre. On dirait qu'il y a comme une poussière sous l'écran ou quelque chose du genre. C'est assez brillant à la lumière. Pour finir, lorsque je sors l'iPad de vieille et que je le verrouille aussitôt j'ai des bandes colorées qui apparaissent très rapidement avant de m'afficher l'écran verrouillé.
> 
> Inutile de préciser que j'ai directement appelé Apple et que j'ai poussé une petite gueulante. La conseillère au téléphone m'a mise en relation avec son supérieur. Celui-ci m'a demandé une photo de ce fameux défaut de verre (il a au début cru que c'était un impact, alors que non, le verre est parfaitement lisse). Je lui ai immédiatement envoyé. Il va se renseigner auprès du service qui c'est occupé du remplacement de mon iPad pour savoir si ces problèmes sont dues à un problème de série ou autre chose et me rappeler demain soir...
> ...




mdrrr mais où va t-on ? ou du moins où va apple ? y a quelque chose qui ne tourne pas rond chez la pomme :mouais:  c'est affligeant !
ça commence à tourner au ridicule là ! sa sainteté Steeve est-il au courant de tout cela? mdrr j'en rigole mais c'est grave!!

NB : heu Firestorm modifies stp ton post et diminues la résolution de ta photo , ça irait beaucoup mieux merci


----------



## robertodino (14 Avril 2011)

Désolé de voir autant de retours merdiques. 

Ils pourraient faire mieux au SAV. C'est à se demander si ils contrôlent vraiment les iPad dans le détail. Le pire c'est de voir que l'effet Mura est restreint pour se retrouver avec des pixels morts. On dirait qu'ils le font exprès, genre : 

" Ah tu renvoies ton iPad pour un truc qu'on voit dans le noir uniquement? Ah ben tiens ton iPad de remplacement, tu vas l'aimer ton pixel mort et même pas besoin d'être dans le noir pour le voir, tu aimes hein, t'en veux encore? Hein? Allez mon ptit gars, viens voir le tonton SAV Apple, nous on s'amuse comme des fous ici. "


----------



## Firestorm_67 (14 Avril 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> mdrrr mais où va t-on ? ou du moins où va apple ? y a quelque chose qui ne tourne pas rond chez la pomme :mouais:  c'est affligeant !
> ça commence à tourner au ridicule là ! sa sainteté Steeve est-il au courant de tout cela? mdrr j'en rigole mais c'est grave!!
> 
> NB : heu Firestorm modifies stp ton post et diminues la résolution de ta photo , ça irait beaucoup mieux merci



Oups désolé, comment fait-on pour modifier un post ?


----------



## seb26800 (14 Avril 2011)

et encore un  jour qui se léve sans mon ipad 2, est ce que je vais l'avoir aujourd'hui!j'espere ,depuis le 4 avril je l'attend du SAV apple(appareil de remplacement en attente)


----------



## pharmapetel (14 Avril 2011)

seb26800 a dit:


> et encore un  jour qui se léve sans mon ipad 2, est ce que je vais l'avoir aujourd'hui!j'espere ,depuis le 4 avril je l'attend du SAV apple(appareil de remplacement en attente)



En tout cas j'espère que tu ne vas pas recevoir un des 4 ipad 2 que j'ai du retourner, sinon tu as soit 3 chances sur 4 d'avoir des MuraPad soit 1 chance sur 4 d'avoir un DeadPixelPad 

En tout cas vivement qu'ils résolvent ce problème... L'ipad 2 est vraiment sympa pour sa génération (mais résolution un peu basse quand même.. la densité est plus faible que sur mon MacBook Air et ça fait tout de suite plus pixelisé..)

Et surtout hate qu'ils sortent des App tirant partie des performances de la bête!


----------



## robertodino (14 Avril 2011)

seb26800 a dit:


> et encore un  jour qui se léve sans mon ipad 2, est ce que je vais l'avoir aujourd'hui!j'espere ,depuis le 4 avril je l'attend du SAV apple(appareil de remplacement en attente)



Je comprends pas, j'ai fait ma demande le 4, UPS est venu récupérer l'appareil le 5 et le 7 Apple a décidé de me le remplacer. Mon appareil d'échange est arrivé hier le 13. Un iPad 16 go noir. Tu aurais du être servi en premier normalement. 

Bon faut dire que depuis le 7 je n'ai pas arrêté d'appeler Apple, je suis passé par le manager et j'ai mis la pression en disant qu'un petit billet bien placé sur certains sites ne serait pas top. Ben oui, apparemment avec Apple faut faire comme ça, sinon ils font la sourde oreille. 

J'espère sincèrement que tu seras vite servi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h53 ----------




pharmapetel a dit:


> En tout cas j'espère que tu ne vas pas recevoir un des 4 ipad 2 que j'ai du retourner, sinon tu as soit 3 chances sur 4 d'avoir des MuraPad soit 1 chance sur 4 d'avoir un DeadPixelPad
> 
> En tout cas vivement qu'ils résolvent ce problème... L'ipad 2 est vraiment sympa pour sa génération (mais résolution un peu basse quand même.. la densité est plus faible que sur mon MacBook Air et ça fait tout de suite plus pixelisé..)
> 
> Et surtout hate qu'ils sortent des App tirant partie des performances de la bête!



Tu as vraiment renvoyé ton appareil pour un Deadpixel? Le miens n'est pas si voyant que ça, il est en bas dans le coin droit. Je croyais que Apple remplaçait à partir de 3 pixels morts pour l'iPad. Mais bon, couplé à l'effet Mura j'imagine qu'ils ne font pas de chichi pour échanger.


----------



## pharmapetel (14 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Je comprends pas, j'ai fait ma demande le 4, UPS est venu récupérer l'appareil le 5 et le 7 Apple a décidé de me le remplacer. Mon appareil d'échange est arrivé hier le 13. Un iPad 16 go noir. Tu aurais du être servi en premier normalement.
> 
> Bon faut dire que depuis le 7 je n'ai pas arrêté d'appeler Apple, je suis passé par le manager et j'ai mis la pression en disant qu'un petit billet bien placé sur certains sites ne serait pas top. Ben oui, apparemment avec Apple faut faire comme ça, sinon ils font la sourde oreille.
> 
> ...



Non, tu sais je ne me suis pas pris la tête avec le SAV.. Comme j'ai acheté mon ipad 2 à l'Apple Store du Louvre, j'ai pu le "rendre".

En fait tu sais il y a une grande arnaque des constructeurs et des magasins comme la fnac qui te font prendre des garanties supplémentaires "zero pixel" en te disant que sinon tu ne peux pas échanger ton appareil. Mais il fait savoir aussi que la loi t'autorise à revenir sur ta décision d'achat dans les 14 jours suivants ton achat et de simplement rendre l'appareil contre un remboursement (ou un bon d'achat dans certains cas...)

Toujours est-il que j'ai acheté 4 ipad 2 l'un après l'autre et qu'à chaque fois j'ai pu constater un défaut rédhibitoire et que je les ai tous rendu.

De plus il faut quand même si rendre compte que lorsque tu "rends" un appareil, tu peux en "racheter" un flambant neuf alors que si tu passes par le SAV tu te retrouves souvent avec une version "refurb" qui est le résultat d'appareils échangés donc qui présentaient des problèmes et qui ont été "réparés"... mais le plus souvent le problème du refurb est qu'ils passent une sorte de contrôle qualité très laxiste du genre tests allumages/batterie/échauffement mais par exemple ne vont pas tester l'effet Mura (car ce n'est tout simplement pas dans la procédure) et les vérifications se limitent à un coup d'oeil rapide de l'écran... En plus, même si tu le rends en précisant le problème, l'unité que tu auras laissé ne sera pas notifiée du problème..

Donc il est à parier qu'il y a des milliers d'iPad 2 "effets Mura" qui attendent sagement d'être "refourgués" à des utilisateurs demandant un échange.

D'ailleurs comme le vendeur a fini pas me demander pourquoi je rendais pour racheter les ipad, je lui ai parlé de l'effet Mura hier..

Donc moi:
"pour tout vous dire j'ai essayé 4 ipad 2 et tous avaient le problème de l'écran"

Vendeur A "ha oui, le problème de la colle.. vous savez, vous n'avez pas eu de chance, on a quasiment pas eu de retours, nous" (menteur, tous mes amis l'ont rendu.. mais bon)

Vendeur B "et puis de toute les façons il suffit d'attendre que ça sèche, c'est pas un problème, ça"

Comme j'avais pas trop envie de faire une conférence sur l'effet Mura et que les mecs qui achetaient l'ipad dans la queue commençaient à en parler aussi (genre regard angoissés  ) j'ai fini par un CQFD:

"bon bah puisque ce n'est pas un problème et que les fuites de lumière font partie des spécifications de l'ipad 2 et bien moi cela ne me convient pas donc je vous ai rendu un appareil normal, non défectueux"

C'est tout de même dommage que les consignes données aux vendeurs Apple soient de nous prendre pour des enfants de 5 ans à qui on peut tout faire gober...

Au passage, j'ai parlé des forums Apple et MacG sur le sujet et j'ai eu le droit à une réponse sympathique "vous savez il ne faut pas trop se fier à ce qui se dit sur les forums, c'est le café du commerce, avec des gens qui parlent pour ne rien dire"

ça fait toujours plaisir.


----------



## robertodino (14 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Donc moi:
> "pour tout vous dire j'ai essayé 4 ipad 2 et tous avaient le problème de l'écran"
> 
> Vendeur A "ha oui, le problème de la colle.. vous savez, vous n'avez pas eu de chance, on a quasiment pas eu de retours, nous" (menteur, tous mes amis l'ont rendu.. mais bon)
> ...



Merci pour ton opinion. J'aurais fait pareil si j'avais un Apple store physique à proximité. Bon l'effet Mura sur ma machine de remplacement est vraiment très très restreint. J'imagine que cette machine a été retournée pour son pixel mort. Mais bon un pixel c'est pas grand chose, en somme je garde ma machine, sauf si avec le temps les échos se font meilleurs, alors je l'échangerais de nouveau. De toute façon le dossier reste ouvert, donc aucun souci de ce coté la. En somme c'est moche cette nouvelle politique Apple, c'est vrai qu'on nous prend pour des gamins. Mais bon, tous ces retours ne sont pas bon pour eux non plus, il y aura forcement de plus en plus de gens qui en parleront, et on sait bien que le bouche à oreille est le meilleur des vendeurs...


----------



## nicolasdenice (14 Avril 2011)

Je suis au bord des larmes et franchement dégoûté par Apple et son génial SAV.

Je viens de recevoir mon 3ème ipad 2, remplacé via le SAV de Hollande avec UPS. Je suis au summum de la nullité.

On m'a renvoyé un ipad 2 avec toujours des fuites de lumières, on va dire que c'est normal mais, avec 7 pixels morts présents sur fond noir.

J'ai même pas déballé complètement la bécane. Je suis déjà au téléphone avec Apple dans l'attente qu'un supérieur agisse.

Je ne demande pas l'impossible, juste une machine qui fonctionne.

Résultat, j'ai rendez-vous ce soir à l'Apple Store de Nice pour un échange direct. Le SAV en ligne lance une enquête car il ne comprenne pas ce qu'il m'est arrivé!

TRÈS TRÈS TRÈS DÉÇU PAR APPLE


----------



## robertodino (14 Avril 2011)

nicolasdenice a dit:


> Je suis au bord des larmes et franchement dégoûté par Apple et son génial SAV.
> 
> Je viens de recevoir mon 3ème ipad 2, remplacé via le SAV de Hollande avec UPS. Je suis au summum de la nullité.
> 
> ...



Sept pixels morts? LooooooooL désolé mais là c'est franchement de l'abus. 

En tout cas je me demande ce qu'ils fument au SAV en Hollande, à priori ça doit vraiment être de la bonne pour renvoyer une machine avec Mura et sept pixels. 

Pauvre Nico. Franchement demande leur un geste commercial car là...


----------



## MisterDrako (14 Avril 2011)

Bon sang on atteint des sommet là !.....


----------



## jugnin (14 Avril 2011)

Dans quel monde vit-on ?


----------



## dalloz (14 Avril 2011)

Hey !

Ipad livré aujourd'hui et aucun problème d'écran. C'est un iPad 2 3G commandé le 25 mars sur l'Apple store.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Dans quel monde vit-on ?


Tout part à vau l'eau mon pov'lapin.


----------



## nicolasdenice (14 Avril 2011)

Suite et fin ... 

Je rentre de l'Apple Store de Nice avec mon 5eme Ipad 2.
Je vous passe la discussion que j'ai eu avec les genius techniciens (qui n'ont de genius que le nom) et les étonnements...

Bref, le tech me change la bête et revient avec une boîte idoine à celle envoyé par le génial SAV de Hollande. Il regarde sous la lumière et me dit que ça à l'air bon. Je suis perplexe, demande si c'est un reconditionné et il répond, non pas encore, il arrive des chaînes de montage.

Arrivé à la maison, je teste dans le noir et là ... Miracle! J'ai trouvé mon graal!

Pas de pixel mort, pas de fuite de lumière.

Ceci dit, je suis un peu échaudé maintenant quant à racheter de l'Apple surtout avec les futurs Imacs sous sandy bridge et j'hésite beaucoup à revenir sous Pc quant on voit le prix des portables sous sandy bridge i7 2630 à 1000.


----------



## aka80 (14 Avril 2011)

nicolasdenice a dit:


> Suite et fin ...
> 
> Je rentre de l'Apple Store de Nice avec mon 5eme Ipad 2.
> Je vous passe la discussion que j'ai eu avec les genius techniciens (qui n'ont de genius que le nom) et les étonnements...
> ...



Bonsoir nicolasdenice 

Je suis très content pour toi après ce qui t'est arrivé ! Non seulement tu te retrouves avec un ipad neuf mais plus intéressant sans fuite .
Tu es la deuxième personne à affirmer avoir reçu récemment  un ipad 2 sans fuite de lumière! ces deux ipad seraient-ils issus d'une nouvelle série de production exempt de fuites de lumières et tâches jaunes? 

Pour ceux qui recevront leurs ipad dans les prochains jours , merci de nous donner des news!!!


----------



## robertodino (14 Avril 2011)

nicolasdenice a dit:


> Suite et fin ...
> 
> Je rentre de l'Apple Store de Nice avec mon 5eme Ipad 2.
> Je vous passe la discussion que j'ai eu avec les genius techniciens (qui n'ont de genius que le nom) et les étonnements...
> ...



Heureux pour toi, c'est cool que ce soit rentré dans l'ordre


----------



## worldice (14 Avril 2011)

C'est quand même fou d'arriver à un tel point que d'être super content d'avoir un appareil normal ! Triste vérité...


----------



## Caliii (14 Avril 2011)

Je pense qu'Apple a du réagir silencieusement à ces problèmes, pour eux, ce n'est pas bénéfique de laisser tout ça en place : 1. Ce n'est pas rentable car les clients échangent leur iPad 2. 2. Ca donne une image de marque déplorable au niveau qualité et satisfaction.

Bref, espérons que les prochains iPad seront exempts de défauts...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2011)

nicolasdenice a dit:


> J le SAV de Hollande avec UPS.



Si tu comptes sur François Hollande pour faire quelque chose, t'es pas prêt d'avoir un iPad qui fonctionne.


----------



## pharmapetel (15 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si tu comptes sur François Hollande pour faire quelque chose, t'es pas prêt d'avoir un iPad qui fonctionne.



Hollande et l'U(M)PS 

Au fait, j'ai contacté un ami responsable des achats  a la FNAC (en magasin) et ils m'a dit qu'ils allaient recevoir une "toute nouvelles série qui devraient soulager le sav" courant juin, qu'il ne fallait "pas se ruer sur les prochaines livraisons" et il m'a confirmé qu'aucun produit que commercialise la FNAC n'avais subit autant de retours que ce soit en SAV ou en rétractation d'achat (qui doit être forcément lié a l'effet mura, les acheteurs de l'ipad 2 connaissent bien le produit en général..) Amusant car le seul produit qui avait suscité autant de retours depuis 5 ans était une série de PS 3 qui ne s'allumaient pas..
Et apparemment la FNAC aurait mieux été traitée que les consommateurs directs Apple car il y aurait eu des avantages compensateurs.. (gestes commerciaux?)

Donc rebelotte en juin.. Enfin ce qui soulage c'est qu'Apple maitrise le problème a présent.
Je crois que je vais cesser d'acheter des produits Apple a leur sortie..

Ps: ceux qui ont une version sans Mura et qui viennent voir le malheur des autres en caressant l'écran parfait de leur précieux peuvent nous redonner du baume au coeur en se manifestant..


----------



## robertodino (15 Avril 2011)

Bon, je viens de re-contrôler ma machine dans le noir. Franchement c'est bon, l'effet Mura est tellement faible qu'on ne le remarque que quand la luminosité est à 100%. Donc franchement c'est top pour moi. Le seul truc est ce pixel mort, mais bon qui de vous trouve qu'un pixel mort (dans le coin bas à droite) est vraiment gênant? A priori ça passe pour une petite poussière. 

Je vais quand même garder en tête l'idée de le renvoyer dans quelques mois. Pour l'instant je suis satisfait ainsi. 

Ps: J'ai reçu ma Smart Cover Red Product, avec une belle rayure dessus, top hein, même là ils ne savent pas assurer chez Apple.

C'est à mourir de rire


----------



## jugnin (15 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> C'est à mourir de rire



Effectivement


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Effectivement


Oui.
Mouhahahahahaha.
Voila.


----------



## Firestorm_67 (15 Avril 2011)

Hello tout le monde,
J'ai des nouvelles de ma petite histoire... Le conseiller m'a rappelé hier en me demandant des photos des fuites de lumière des 2 iPad que j'ai eu entre les mains. Il ma demandé si j'étais d'accord de garder l'iPad quelques jours, jusqu'à mardi, parce qu'il va envoyer tous ces éléments aux ingénieurs Apple qui vont isoler les appareils afin de voir si ils appartiennent à une série à problème ou si c'est un coup de malchance. Il me rappel mardi pour me tenir informer et lancer une nouvelle procédure de remplacement avec cette fois-ci un iPad irréprochable (je vous dit ce qu'il m'a dit hein... moi je crois que ce que je vois).
En tous cas il m'a dit que Apple travail sérieusement à ce problème en retraçant tous les appareils à problème parce que apparemment il y a eu beaucoup de retour aux états-unis également.

Je vous tiendrais au courant de la suite des évènements


----------



## aka80 (15 Avril 2011)

bonjour

Hé bin quel feuilleton !!!!  sans commentaire!!!


----------



## robertodino (15 Avril 2011)

Firestorm_67 a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> J'ai des nouvelles de ma petite histoire... Le conseiller m'a rappelé hier en me demandant des photos des fuites de lumière des 2 iPad que j'ai eu entre les mains. Il ma demandé si j'étais d'accord de garder l'iPad quelques jours, jusqu'à mardi, parce qu'il va envoyer tous ces éléments aux ingénieurs Apple qui vont isoler les appareils afin de voir si ils appartiennent à une série à problème ou si c'est un coup de malchance. Il me rappel mardi pour me tenir informer et lancer une nouvelle procédure de remplacement avec cette fois-ci un iPad irréprochable (je vous dit ce qu'il m'a dit hein... moi je crois que ce que je vois).
> En tous cas il m'a dit que Apple travail sérieusement à ce problème en retraçant tous les appareils à problème parce que apparemment il y a eu beaucoup de retour aux états-unis également.
> 
> Je vous tiendrais au courant de la suite des évènements



Tiens nous au courant, j'espère que ça va se régler pour toi


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Avril 2011)

Firestorm_67 a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> J'ai des nouvelles de ma petite histoire... Le conseiller m'a rappelé hier en me demandant des photos des fuites de lumière des 2 iPad que j'ai eu entre les mains. Il ma demandé si j'étais d'accord de garder l'iPad quelques jours, jusqu'à mardi, parce qu'il va envoyer tous ces éléments aux ingénieurs Apple qui vont isoler les appareils afin de voir si ils appartiennent à une série à problème ou si c'est un coup de malchance. Il me rappel mardi pour me tenir informer et lancer une nouvelle procédure de remplacement avec cette fois-ci un iPad irréprochable (je vous dit ce qu'il m'a dit hein... moi je crois que ce que je vois).
> En tous cas il m'a dit que Apple travail sérieusement à ce problème en retraçant tous les appareils à problème parce que apparemment il y a eu beaucoup de retour aux états-unis également.
> 
> Je vous tiendrais au courant de la suite des évènements




Bonne chance.... pour ton examen de français


----------



## robertodino (15 Avril 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Bonne chance.... pour ton examen de français



Il est peut-être étranger. Comme moi


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Avril 2011)

Mais pas aussi volubile non ? ....Si ?


----------



## robertodino (15 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Mais pas aussi volubile non ? ....Si ?



 toi alors


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Il est peut-être étranger. Comme moi



Moi aussi  c'était pas important (ni utile d'ailleurs) juste joke


----------



## Mrpapin (15 Avril 2011)

bonjour a tous
je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum et comme vous j ai le meme pb sur mon "precieux" et j ai egalement fait appel au SAV apple.
Pour ceux qui ont la chance d avoir recupere un ipad nickel, pourriez vous confirmer la serie cad si il s'agit d'un FF ou FD ...ectc pour essayer d'avoir une idée
merci d'avance


----------



## seb26800 (15 Avril 2011)

bsr, ups ma livrer mon ipad 2 sav apple tjrs des halos de lumiere du coté gauche de l'appareil.
je vais renvoyé le colis oui ou non!


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Avril 2011)

seb26800 a dit:


> bsr.....
> ....je vais renvoyé le colis oui ou non!



C'est une question ou une affirmation ?
Si tu renvoies l'iPad tu risques de ne pas avoir une meilleure qualité...Mais tu emm...e Apple !
Et après tout c'est peut être bien ce qu'il faut faire jusqu'à ce que le produit soit OK !
Si Apple est débordé il y regardera à 2 fois avant de remettre dans le circuit des produits aussi peu fiables ! 
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## aka80 (15 Avril 2011)

Mrpapin a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum et comme vous j ai le meme pb sur mon "precieux" et j ai egalement fait appel au SAV apple.
> Pour ceux qui ont la chance d avoir recupere un ipad nickel, pourriez vous confirmer la serie cad si il s'agit d'un FF ou FD ...ectc pour essayer d'avoir une idée
> merci d'avance



Bonsoir

Si je me rappelle bien , il n'y a que deux personnes qui ont posté affirmant avoir  reçu cette semaine du S A V  des ipad sans fuites de lumières , 0 défaut.
Ce serait effectivement bien que ceux qui ont de nouveaux ipad sans défauts nous donnent des infos sur leurs numéros de série.


----------



## Sonny972 (16 Avril 2011)

Ceux qui ont des iPad parfaits n'ont pas l'air de lire ce sujet. 

Sinon, on comprend mieux pourquoi Apple n'a pas encore fait d'annonce sur les résultats des ventes %).


----------



## MisterDrako (16 Avril 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Si je me rappelle bien , il n'y a que deux personnes qui ont posté affirmant avoir  reçu cette semaine du S A V  des ipad sans fuites de lumières , 0 défaut.
> Ce serait effectivement bien que ceux qui ont de nouveaux ipad sans défauts nous donnent des infos sur leurs numéros de série.



je crois que le mieux (si le défaut reste "supportable" bien sûr)
Reste d'attendre 2 à 3 mois afin de permettre un remplacement
Des 1ers IPad....

Par contre il faut au minimum tel à Apple afin de signaler le bug 
et ainsi faire ouvrir un dossier .
À dèfaut le PB ne serait jamais réglé!!!

La seule que m'ademandé Apple est de bien conserver l'emballage et bien sûr
De conserver l'Ipad nickel ....


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (16 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu pas mal de vos messages, je souhaite m'acheter un iPad 2 mais là je sens que je vais attendre une quinzaine de jours car comme beaucoup je souhaiterais savoir quelle série est à éviter...

HS : possible de charger une sauvegarde d'iPad 1 sur un iPad 2 ?

Bon weekend


----------



## worldice (16 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai lu pas mal de vos messages, je souhaite m'acheter un iPad 2 mais là je sens que je vais attendre une quinzaine de jours car comme beaucoup je souhaiterais savoir quelle série est à éviter...
> 
> ...



Oui, normalement c'est possible. Sinon, je pense que de commander sur l'AppStore à partir d'aujourd'hui c'est une bonne chose car apparemment ils n'ont plus trop ce problème et, de toutes façons, les délais sont de deux à trois semaines.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2011)

Salut , c'est possible .

Un conseil : Achète ton iPad dans un Apple Store , c'est eux qui ont les dernières fournées (Je me souviens que lorsque j'avais acheté un iMac , ceux de l'Apr étaient en 10.6.3 et ceux de l'Apple Store en 10.6.4 lorsque ils m'ont fait un échange 2 jours après > Longue histoire ).


----------



## worldice (16 Avril 2011)

Pour en revenir aux problèmes d'écran, j'ai ce problème sur mon iPhone 4. Je viens seulement de m'en rendre compte. Tâches jaunes visibles dans le noir, mais cela ne me gêne pas : la preuve!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (16 Avril 2011)

@worldice @ etienne000

Super merci pour vos conseils, cet après-midi je vais aller jeter un oeil à l'Apple store d'Opéra je pense pour voir quel délai il y a en ce moment.
Je vais sans doute patienter 15 jours je pense.

Au sujet des problèmes d'écran après plusieurs recherche sur le net je n'ai pas trouvé de messages récents d'acheteur ayant ce souci... où alors j'ai pas bien recherché. La série concernée semble être écoulée ?

Je souhaite à tous ceux qui sont concernés d'avoir une solution rapide à leur souci car j'imagine la déception


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2011)

Tu risques d'avoir un iPad 2 cet aprèm alors .

Lorsque je suis passé à celui de Montpellier , ils en avaient , idem pour mon APR


----------



## worldice (16 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> @worldice @ etienne000
> 
> Super merci pour vos conseils, cet après-midi je vais aller jeter un oeil à l'Apple store d'Opéra je pense pour voir quel délai il y a en ce moment.
> Je vais sans doute patienter 15 jours je pense.
> ...



Si (aujourd'hui, ou dans les prochains jours/semaines) tu achète un iPad dans un AppleStore physique, et si tu es concerné par le problème tu peux te le faire rembourser, et en acheter un autre au lieu de passer par le SAV avec des délais, d'une ou plusieurs semaines. 
Tu as quinze jours après l'achat du produit pour le rendre et te le faire rembourser.

PS : dans mon post de tout à l'heure je parlais de commander dans les AppleStore en ligne... Dans les physiques, les délais doivent être moindres.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2011)

C'est également 15 jours .


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (16 Avril 2011)

@worldice @ etienne000 re-merci 

alors que faire... achat maintenant ou attente, effectivement je peux le rendre mais c'est vrai que je préfèrerai tomber sur un modèle exempt de défauts d'écran.

Je me disais qu'en attendant 15 jours cela allait faire en sorte d'écouler les premières séries et donc de prendre moins de risque...

Bon je vais réfléchir, en tout cas merci vous êtes sympa de m'avoir aidé sur cette réflexion


----------



## MisterDrako (16 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Pour en revenir aux problèmes d'écran, j'ai ce problème sur mon iPhone 4. Je viens seulement de m'en rendre compte. Tâches jaunes visibles dans le noir, mais cela ne me gêne pas : la preuve!



+++1...

j'ai aussi ce PB sur mon vieux 3GS ! ! !

mais bien moindre bien sûr....

et tu le dis j'ai remarqué cela bien longtemps aprés.....
(y'a seulement quelques jours...:hein

ce qui bien sûr ne saurait constituer un "cheque en blanc" pour Apple
qui doit respecter ses clients ....

mais bon apres faut voir son utilisation of course....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2011)

J'avais le même problème sur mon Palm Pré Plus .

Cela me dérangeait , j'ai obtenu un échange après 3 passages au SAV .

@Yoskiz : Si tu en achètes un , prends le blanc


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (16 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> @Yoskiz : Si tu en achètes un , prends le blanc



Justement bonne remarque !! le blanc n'aura-t-il pas tendance à virer au jaune dans le temps à cause de la chaleur de l'écran... ?

Savez-vous s'il y a plus d'effet de mura ou fuite de lumière sur les modèle blanc ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2011)

C'est du verre , j'aurais tendance à dire non .

En plus , je trouve que l'iPad blanc est plus joli à regarder , plus élégant que le noir .
Et avec une smartcover grise , il est juste magnifique l'iPad .


----------



## dryss (16 Avril 2011)

Re,
10 jours après mon première échange et un iPad de remplacement avec des taches jaunes j'ai décidè de rappeler Apple ce matin , un premier conseillé m'a explique que j'avais vraiment pas de chance que j'étais la seule personne à avoir demande deux fois un échange.Bref l'appel coupe vive l'iPhone 4 je rappel je tombe sur dame elle m'explique que sa arrive que la machine qui pose les écrans est mal calibrè ce qui donne cette effet mais que maintenant ce petit souci était règle et elle m'a pris rdv à l Apple store cette après midi pour un échange elle m'a conseille d appelé pour savoir l'état des stock.J'ai appelé y'a du stock donc j'espere que maintenant c'est bon j'aurais un iPad de bonne qualité pour 700 e c'est la moindre des choses.


----------



## Almamida (16 Avril 2011)

En tout cas, le sav de l'ipad première génération semble lui aussi affecté. Je viens de demander un échange du mien pour le même problème d'effet mura. 
En temps normal avec un applecare, l'envoi de l'appareil de remplacement est toujours fait le jour même (vécu à plusieurs reprises avec mes iPhone). J'ai fait ma demande jeudi et mon suivi de remplacement est toujours bloqué au statut : "Produit en attente de remplacement". Comme s'ils n'avaient plus de stock tampon pour l'ipad 1. Bizarre quand même.


----------



## snake626 (16 Avril 2011)

Je confirme bien que la dernière série d'ipad semble moins touchée! Hormis mon iPad revenu du sav j'ai un ami qui vient de se faire livre un iPad parfait!!!

Voila! Ça en fait 3

Bonne journée à vous


----------



## Nico26 (16 Avril 2011)

Pour ma part j'ai reçu hier mon cadeau de noël  un iPad 2 32 Go Wifi. Et comme la plupart des personnes qui ont en fait lacquisition j'ai eu au démarrage les fameuses taches jaunes. 

Je suis donc retourné ce matin à Boulanger pour faire un échange standard. Coup de bol (ça à pas durer je vous rassure !) il en avait un autre en stock.

J'ai aussitôt fait le test en magasin devant le vendeur, et même constat à nouveau les taches.

J'ai donc appelé Apple pour faire un renvoie au SAV. La personne que j'ai eue m'a confirmé que le problème était très rependu avant d'être plutôt rassurante en m'assurant que j'aurais d'ici 1 semaine un iPad flambant neuf et sans tache !!!

Espérons le 

Nicolas


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (16 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous. 
Je vais à Londres dans deux mois pensez-vous que la garantie peut s'appliquer si je débarque à l'Apple store de Regent St pour demander un échange?


----------



## robertodino (16 Avril 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Si je me rappelle bien , il n'y a que deux personnes qui ont posté affirmant avoir  reçu cette semaine du S A V  des ipad sans fuites de lumières , 0 défaut.
> Ce serait effectivement bien que ceux qui ont de nouveaux ipad sans défauts nous donnent des infos sur leurs numéros de série.



Série DLXFJLG


----------



## dryss (16 Avril 2011)

Re , 
Passage à l'Apple store carroussel c'était drôle , le genius me demande si j'avais laisse allume l'ipad pendant 48 heure non stop pour qu'il sèche j'ai répondu 24 heure il m'a dit ok il a prit l'ipad ils se sont mît à 3 dessus pour l'examiner pendant une dizaine de minute . Ils reviennent vers moi c'est clair qu'avec l'éclairage de l'Apple store on voit pas les taches je me sentais trop comme un menteur . Il me rend l'ipad et commence à taper sur son MacBook pro un responsable arrive me dit qu'il n'y a pas de stock pour les modèles 3G et me dit qu'il le commande juste pour moi ils ont insiste sur le juste pour moi j'ai pas compris mais bon. Normalement mardi je passe récupérer un nouvelle iPad . 
J'ai l'impression qu'apple prend très  au sérieux cette histoire d'halo et sa fait plaisir .


----------



## aka80 (16 Avril 2011)

dryss a dit:


> Re ,
> Passage à l'Apple store carroussel c'était drôle , le genius me demande si j'avais laisse allume l'ipad pendant 48 heure non stop pour qu'il sèche j'ai répondu 24 heure il m'a dit ok il a prit l'ipad ils se sont mît à 3 dessus pour l'examiner pendant une dizaine de minute . Ils reviennent vers moi c'est clair qu'avec l'éclairage de l'Apple store on voit pas les taches je me sentais trop comme un menteur . Il me rend l'ipad et commence à taper sur son MacBook pro un responsable arrive me dit qu'il n'y a pas de stock pour les modèles 3G et me dit qu'il le commande juste pour moi ils ont insiste sur le juste pour moi j'ai pas compris mais bon. Normalement mardi je passe récupérer un nouvelle iPad .
> J'ai l'impression qu'apple prend très  au sérieux cette historire d'halo et sa fait plaisir .




Ils ont intérêt à le prendre très au sérieux wéé vu le nombre de retours 
Là je peux te dire que ça va leur coûter très cher cette histoire de fuites , financièrement et aussi par rapport à l'image de la marque qui va en prendre un 
sacré coup!!


----------



## robertodino (17 Avril 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Ils ont intérêt à le prendre très au sérieux wéé vu le nombre de retours
> Là je peux te dire que ça va leur coûter très cher cette histoire de fuites , financièrement et aussi par rapport à l'image de la marque qui va en prendre un
> sacré coup!!



Oui, ça va leur couter cher toute cette histoire. Mais je pense que le tir est déjà rectifié.


----------



## seb26800 (18 Avril 2011)

bjr, reçu ipad 2 vendredi 15 avril échange sav apple aprés des problemes de fuites de lumiére et la toujours pareil tout le coté gauche de l'appareil.
j'ai rappellé le sav apple ce matin et j'attends la réponse...


----------



## John Kay (18 Avril 2011)

UPS doit passer chercher mon iPad 2 pour un remplacement. Le mien a aussi des fuites de lumières assez effarantes.
Au téléphone, le conseiller Apple m'a expliqué que la deuxième vague d'iPad 2 n'a pas ce défaut&#8230; J'extrapole, mais ça sous-entend qu'il y a à boire et à manger dans la première vague.
En espérant recevoir un iPad 2 irréprochable. Je trouve ça fou que certains parmi les intervenants en soient à leur 3e iPad renvoyé&#8230;


----------



## pharmapetel (18 Avril 2011)

John Kay a dit:


> UPS doit passer chercher mon iPad 2 pour un remplacement. Le mien a aussi des fuites de lumières assez effarantes.
> Au téléphone, le conseiller Apple m'a expliqué que la deuxième vague d'iPad 2 n'a pas ce défaut J'extrapole, mais ça sous-entend qu'il y a à boire et à manger dans la première vague.
> En espérant recevoir un iPad 2 irréprochable. Je trouve ça fou que certains parmi les intervenants en soient à leur 3e iPad renvoyé



Perso j'en ai eu 4! Et naturellement tous avec la fuite...

Donc j'attends que les nouvelles séries arrivent, mais il paraitrait qu'avec tout ces retours Apple aient "réparé" les unités pour les remettre sur le marché sous blister!
Je comprends qu'ils ne veuillent pas jeter les ipad 2 retournés et que ce serait du gâchis pas écolo mais comment dire.. J'aime pas trop cette notion d'avoir un appareil neuf qui est en fait un appareil testé par un consommateur, retourné, démonté, puis remonté.
On a beau dire ce qu'on veut mais dans des cas là il y a des défauts dus à l'ouverture de la coque..

Avec un taux de retour si élevé, il n'est pas improbable que les machines ainsi retraitées se comptent en centaines de milliers voir plus!

Dernière remarque: sur le troisième iPad que j'ai eu j'ai EFFECTIVEMENT pu constater des aspérités au niveau de la jonction coque alu-verre de l'écran. Un peu comme si on avait glissé une lame ou quelque chose de fin.

Toujours est-il que le prochain iPad 2 que j'achèterai sera passé au crible:

-Examen de la coque alu
-Examen de fuite de lumière
-Examen de pixel mort: JE RECOMMANDE FORTEMENT ce test:
http://www.theipadguide.com/content/ipad-dead-pixel-test-how/7171269

-Examen avec GeekBench http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/geekbench-2/id409291719?mt=12
afin de vérifier que le hardware n'a pas de problème

Et là si et seulement si les conditions sont remplies, je le garde.

Le plus accablant dans tout ça c'est que si Apple gérait mieux ses effets d'annonce et ses production, les sites de production auraient le temps de faire ce travail de contrôle de qualité.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (18 Avril 2011)

Hé bé! Ça, ça s'appelle être implacable...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (18 Avril 2011)

John Kay a dit:


> le conseiller Apple m'a expliqué que la deuxième vague d'iPad 2 n'a pas ce défaut&#8230;



Hello,
Mais comment savoir quand la 2ème vague sera disponible en Apple Store physique par exemple... Là pas facile de savoir...


----------



## jayjay555 (18 Avril 2011)

Merci à ceux qui vont acheter un ipad dans les Apple store physique cette semaine de nous tenir au courant ça serait bien cool.


----------



## John Kay (18 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> Mais comment savoir quand la 2ème vague sera disponible en Apple Store physique par exemple... Là pas facile de savoir...



Beh c'est la grande inconnue. Les explications du mec étaient assez confuse à ce sujet. Au début, il m'a dit que la 2e vague était en en cours de production, que les défauts étaient réparés grâce aux premiers retour des cleints. 
Puis il m'a expliqué que je recevrais bien un iPad de cette 2e vague sous 10 jours maxi&#8230; Ce qui voudrait dire qu'elle est déjà en cours de distribution. Donc bon, j'en sais trop rien&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (18 Avril 2011)

John Kay a dit:


> Beh c'est la grande inconnue. Les explications du mec étaient assez confuse à ce sujet. Au début, il m'a dit que la 2e vague était en en cours de production, que les défauts étaient réparés grâce aux premiers retour des cleints.
> Puis il m'a expliqué que je recevrais bien un iPad de cette 2e vague sous 10 jours maxi Ce qui voudrait dire qu'elle est déjà en cours de distribution. Donc bon, j'en sais trop rien



Merci pour ces infos  voici une new de Mac4ever à ce sujet : ICI 
je te souhaite de recevoir un modèle sans souci cette fois 

Il est possible qu'il y est eu un souci en production sur quelques dalles... avec un peu de chance pour ne pas tomber dessus


----------



## Caliii (18 Avril 2011)

Je viens de recevoir mon iPad 2 et je n'ai pas d'effet mura, la finition est parfaite et je n'ai eu aucun souci (pas de pixel mort, pas d'effet mura, pas de rayures, etc.), juste quelques traces de saleté sur la coque arrière vite effacées par un coup de chiffon. 

Pour information : iPad 2 Wi-Fi 16 Go blanc.


----------



## univiversal (18 Avril 2011)

> Envoyé par aka80
> _Bonsoir
> 
> Si je me rappelle bien , il n'y a que deux personnes qui ont posté affirmant avoir reçu cette semaine du S A V des ipad sans fuites de lumières , 0 défaut.
> Ce serait effectivement bien que ceux qui ont de nouveaux ipad sans défauts nous donnent des infos sur leurs numéros de série._



J'ai également été victime d'un effet Mura sur mon iPad 2. Grâce aux infos trouvées ici notamment, j'ai procédé à un renvoi par UPS mais contrairement à certains, je crois que j'ai été très chanceux !

UPS est venu le chercher mardi dernier et j'ai réceptionné le nouveau vendredi dernier. Soit 4 jours ! Vu que c'était ma 1ère expérience avec le SAV d'Apple je dois dire que je suis agréablement surpris.

Quoi qu'il en soit, pas de souci de mon côté sur le nouvel iPad 2 : pas d'effet Mura (quel que soit la luminosité), pas de pixel mort (pour l'instant ?) et iPad neuf. Bref très content!

Pour info : iPad 2 16 Go Wifi Noir

Serial iPad défectueux : DQTF
Serial nouvel iPad : DLXF

Si ça peut aider !


----------



## John Kay (18 Avril 2011)

Pour info, mon iPad défectueux que UPS vient récupérer est un *DQTF*, comme l'était celui de Univiversal.


----------



## worldice (18 Avril 2011)

John Kay a dit:


> Pour info, mon iPad défectueux que UPS vient récupérer est un *DQTF*, comme l'était celui de Univiversal.





univiversal a dit:


> J'ai également été victime d'un effet Mura sur mon iPad 2. Grâce aux infos trouvées ici notamment, j'ai procédé à un renvoi par UPS mais contrairement à certains, je crois que j'ai été très chanceux !
> 
> UPS est venu le chercher mardi dernier et j'ai réceptionné le nouveau vendredi dernier. Soit 4 jours ! Vu que c'était ma 1ère expérience avec le SAV d'Apple je dois dire que je suis agréablement surpris.
> 
> ...



Une personne avait, à la page 18, fait remplacé son iPad 2 (effet mura aussi). Le nouveau était impeccable et c'était un "DLXFJLG".

On dirait donc que :

*iPad défectueux : DQTF
iPad normaux : DLXF*


----------



## Ohyeahz (18 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Une personne avait, à la page 18, fait remplacé son iPad 2 (effet mura aussi). Le nouveau était impeccable et c'était un "DLXFJLG".
> 
> On dirait donc que :
> 
> ...



Hé ben non, j'ai acheté un iPad avec effet mura qui portait un n° de série "DLXF..." et l'ai fait remplacer par un iPad de remplacement (via Apple) qui portait un n° de série "DLXF..."


----------



## nicolasdenice (18 Avril 2011)

Caliii a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon iPad 2 et je n'ai pas d'effet mura, la finition est parfaite et je n'ai eu aucun souci (pas de pixel mort, pas d'effet mura, pas de rayures, etc.), juste quelques traces de saleté sur la coque arrière vite effacées par un coup de chiffon.
> 
> Pour information : iPad 2 Wi-Fi 16 Go blanc.



Quand on m'a donné mon 5e et actuel iPad, j'avais aussi une saleté sur le dos de l'ipad qui est partie avec un peu de salive et d'huile de coude. Je trouve cette coïncidence surprenante. Serait ce une série modifiée?

Pour information, c'est un iPad 2 wifi 64 go blanc.
Séries précédentes défectueuses : DLXFF
iPad actuel : DLXFF


----------



## Caliii (18 Avril 2011)

Les saletés se trouvaient en haut à gauche, vers l'appareil photo. Au début, j'ai cru que c'était de réelles rayures mais en frottant, je me suis rendu compte que c'était de la saleté.  

Série : DLXFK


----------



## nicolasdenice (18 Avril 2011)

Bon, je n'y comprends plus rien.
Jeudi je n'avais pas de taches jaunes sur fond noir et maintenant j'en ai ??? Est ce lié à son utilisation?

Je vais attendre dans le temps maintenant.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (19 Avril 2011)

J'ai un DLXFG et j'ai des fuites même si elles sont ténues. 
A mon avis il n'y a pas de relation entre le problème et le numéro de série.


----------



## MisterDrako (19 Avril 2011)

Idem ici 

DXLF avec léger effet Mura .....


Attention à la relation "douteuse" entre serial et Mura .....


----------



## staldach (19 Avril 2011)

Bon, 2 fois que je phone au sav Mac il ne me le change pas rien a faire ! Il me demande de prendre l'Apple care alors la question ou est l'intox et ceux qui on fait changer leur iPad 2 ont il l'Apple care ?


----------



## Fafnou (19 Avril 2011)

iPad 2 noir 64Go wifi reçu hier et état impeccable.
Pas de fuite de lumière et pas de pixel mort.


----------



## Chicap (19 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous les malchanceux comme moi qui sont tombés sur un modèle défectueux et qui galèrent avec le sav.

Je vais parler de ma première expérience avec le sav apple. Il sagit d'un modèle noir 32go acheté à l'apple store du louvre il y a une dizaine de jours.
Au premier allumage, la première chose qui me saute aux yeux est un nombre incalculable de fuites lumineuses sur les bords et dans tous les coins.

Je contacte apple 2 jours plus tard pour faire état de mon problème. La personne au tél me dit qu'il vaut mieux que je passe directement par le store physique pour un échange standard car ils n'ont pas de stock.

Je prends donc rdv au genius bar (c'était il y a 7 jours) et quand je me pointe le "génie" m'annonce que de toute façon tous les ipad 2 sont touchés. Il n'a mêMe pas voulu voir mon ipad et m'a annoncé que la politque d'apple était désormais de refuser les échanges standards.
Je suis donc repati avec mon ipad qui "fuit". Je vais attendre qu'ily ait plus de stocks et moins de problèmes et vais passer par le livreur quitte à m'en séparer quelques jours

Ps: cétait mon premier message et je me suis inscrit pour faire par de mon expérience


----------



## MacJess (19 Avril 2011)

J'ai un Ipad blanc 64 gigas wifi de la série DLXF et il y a aussi quelques fuites de lumières mais je ne les vois que dans le noir sur un fond noir et avec une luminosité max.

Je ne vois donc jamais ce défaut en utilisation normale pour la bonne et simple raison que la luminosité au maximum dans une pièce noir ou sombre ça fait mal au yeux.

Par contre lire ce post me donne l'envie, à terme quand la distribution d'Ipad sans défaut sera effective, de faire changer mon Ipad, est-ce normal docteur?


----------



## Thr_ju (19 Avril 2011)

MacJess a dit:


> J'ai un Ipad blanc 64 gigas wifi de la série DLXF et il y a aussi quelques fuites de lumières mais je ne les vois que dans le noir sur un fond noir et avec une luminosité max.
> 
> Je ne vois donc jamais ce défaut en utilisation normale pour la bonne et simple raison que la luminosité au maximum dans une pièce noir ou sombre ça fait mal au yeux.
> 
> Par contre lire ce post me donne l'envie, à terme quand la distribution d'Ipad sans défaut sera effective, de faire changer mon Ipad, est-ce normal docteur?



Oui c'est tout à fait normal. Je suis exactement dans ta situation, et ce post me donne tout de même envie d'essayer d'en avoir un nickel...


----------



## snake626 (19 Avril 2011)

Bonjour les amis!!!

Alors pour faire suite à mes posts précédent :
Résumé
2 iPad renvoyés pour l'effet mura! Un blanc 32 wifi et un noir 16 wifi
L'un m'était revenu rapidement avec un effet mura (blanc) et le second était en sav pendant 2 semaines mais était revenu nikel. Le premier étant reparti en sav pour échange.


Aujourd'hui belle surprise, mon iPad blanc revient, impatient de pouvoir enfin en profiter, je le déballe, le branche, je le restaure en toute confiance, surtout que les différentes personnes chez Apple m'avaient assuré un suivi correcte de cette affaire, résultat : le pire effet mura constaté jusque ici!!!


Je commence à perdre patience, 1 mois après la sortie, après 3 iPad différents, aucun ne fonctionne comme il faut!!! 


Bon on repart pour le sav!


----------



## snake626 (19 Avril 2011)

A la suite de mon poste précédent et plus de une heure avec le sav Apple, je me retrouve délesté de mon iPad pour quelques jours, encore une fois!

Je vous tiens au courant concernant mes soucis

Pour info numéro de série et effet Mura ne sont pas liés, j'ai eu toutes les déclinaisons citées sur ce forum et toutes avaenit le fameux problème de fuite de lumière! Sauf un mais qui est de la même série que celui que je renvoie aujourd'hui 

Bonne journée


----------



## John Kay (19 Avril 2011)

UPS est passé chercher mon iPad 2. J'attends le nouveau en croisant les doigts pour qu'il soit nickel&#8230;
Le conseiller Apple au tél avait l'air de dire que le problème était connu, que la "seconde vague" reglait le problème, mais j'ai pas l'impression que beaucoup de sites de news sur iPad évoquent ces fuites de lumière qui semblent quand même monnaie courante. 
Y a que moi que ça étonne ou bien nous sommes les "seuls" à trouver anormal d'avoir des écrans défectueux ?


----------



## staldach (19 Avril 2011)

Mais Apple me refuse un échange vous avez Apple care vous ??? Pour qu'on vous l'échange ???


----------



## Thr_ju (19 Avril 2011)

Non pas besoin d'Apple Care. Ton iPad est garanti un an par défaut. Si Apple te refuse un échange (et que tu as des fuites de lumière) insistes et ils te l'échangeront.


----------



## John Kay (19 Avril 2011)

Hello Staldach,

Je n'ai pas pris l'extension de garantie Apple Care et ils m'ont bien repris l'iPad. 
Après, j'ignore s'ils ont pour consigne d'essayer de nous refourguer l'Apple Care. Maintenant que tu en parles, le conseiller a effectivement essayé de m'en faire acheter une, ce qui ne m'était jamais arrivé sur d'autres produits Apple auparavant. J'ai gentiment dit que j'en voulais pas et il n'a pas trop insisté.

Je suis surpris qu'ils t'envoient bouler. Peut-être es-tu tombé sur un conseiller obtus ? As-tu essayé de rappeler pour tomber sur un autre ?


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2011)

staldach a dit:


> Bon, 2 fois que je phone au sav Mac il ne me le change pas rien a faire ! Il me demande de prendre l'Apple care alors la question ou est l'intox et ceux qui on fait changer leur iPad 2 ont il l'Apple care ?



Si tu es sous garantie annuelle, eh bien re-téléphone leur et s'ils te font la même réponse dit leur que tu vas faire un mail à S Jobs pour lui demander des explications à cette réaction ! et comme il aime les messages courts je te proposes celui ci:

_"ipad2 in default
 Apple Care Obligation !
 Why?"_

Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## jayjay555 (19 Avril 2011)

J'ai l'impression que le fil s'essouffle un peu, serait ce parce que tout le monde a accepté ce défaut ou parce qu' il tend a disparaitre ?

Merci aux nouveaux acquéreurs d'ipad 2 de nous tenir au courant


----------



## bambougroove (19 Avril 2011)

jayjay555 a dit:


> Merci aux nouveaux acquéreurs d'ipad 2 de nous tenir au courant


Je reçois le mien demain ou après-demain, fabrication du 13 avril, je vous tiens au courant


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2011)

Voilà, depuis 18 h le N° de suivi est indiqué...Et c'est UPS.
Du coup, la date de livraison prévue est reportée au 21 !
Je me demande pourquoi Apple s'est risqué à me faire un mail pour modifier la date au 20 !?


----------



## MrZokho (19 Avril 2011)

Un troisième fabricant d'écran entre dans la danse ... En espérant que celui-ci fait de bons produits.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Voilà, depuis 18 h le N° de suivi est indiqué...Et c'est UPS.
> Du coup, la date de livraison prévue est reportée au 21 !
> Je me demande pourquoi Apple s'est risqué à me faire un mail pour modifier la date au 20 !?



Oups ! je me suis trompé de discussion ! :rose:
ça devait être posté là:
http://forums.macg.co/ipad/livraison-le-25-avril-pas-avant-649532.html
Dsl.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (19 Avril 2011)

Heu ouais enfin le problème m'a l'air d'être plus lié au process de fabrication qu'à la qualité intrinsèque des écrans. En soi l'écran de l'ipad est plutôt de bonne qualité (sauf si on a des pixels morts mais bon, passons) mais les contraintes exercées sur lui lors de l'assemblage font qu'il laisse passer de la lumière. Apparemment ça a l'air de tenir vraiment à peu de choses: une micro-pression de trop et hop un mura apparait!


----------



## robertodino (19 Avril 2011)

staldach a dit:


> Bon, 2 fois que je phone au sav Mac il ne me le change pas rien a faire ! Il me demande de prendre l'Apple care alors la question ou est l'intox et ceux qui on fait changer leur iPad 2 ont il l'Apple care ?



Non pas d'Apple Care dans mon cas

Ps: vous pensez que je devrais tenter un échange pour un pixel mort et un très très léger effet Mura? J'aimerais bien connaitre vos avis. Merci


----------



## atmane (19 Avril 2011)

Moi après deux échanges a la fnac et toujours avec l'effet mura, j'ai décidé de garder mon avoir de 3 mois j'ai jusqu'à mi-juillet pour me décider et avoir un retour positifs sur l'état de la nouvelle production.


----------



## MrZokho (19 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Non pas d'Apple Care dans mon cas
> 
> Ps: vous pensez que je devrais tenter un échange pour un pixel mort et un très très léger effet Mura? J'aimerais bien connaitre vos avis. Merci



Je suis exactement dans le même cas. Perso je préfère attendre les nouveaux modèles pour être sûr de ne pas faire 10 retours au SAV.


----------



## daxr1der (19 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde, la semaine dernière j'ai envoyé mon Ipad 2 32 go noir pour l'effet Mura. Et aujourd'hui (7 jours plus tard) je reçois un deuxième Ipad, et la, presque pas d'effet mura, mais la coque arriere légeèement rayé. Apple verifie les ipad d'echanges pour eviter de nous renvoyer des modèles avec le même soucis mais sont pas très soigneux. Donc demain ups passe le chercher, pour un 3eme Ipad.

Apple n'est plus ce qu'il etait, j'en suis a mon 3eme iphone 4 et la ca va etre mon 3eme ipad 2...

Ca commence a faire beacoup surtout pour un achat a 700 euros


----------



## snake626 (20 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Non pas d'Apple Care dans mon cas
> 
> Ps: vous pensez que je devrais tenter un échange pour un pixel mort et un très très léger effet Mura? J'aimerais bien connaitre vos avis. Merci




Euuuuh oui echange le... entre un pixel mort et un effet mura il vaut mieux avoir un effet mura visible uniquement la nuit. Le Pixel mort lui tu le verra tout le temps.


----------



## robertodino (20 Avril 2011)

daxr1der a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde, la semaine dernière j'ai envoyé mon Ipad 2 32 go noir pour l'effet Mura. Et aujourd'hui (7 jours plus tard) je reçois un deuxième Ipad, et la, presque pas d'effet mura, mais la coque arriere légeèement rayé. Apple verifie les ipad d'echanges pour eviter de nous renvoyer des modèles avec le même soucis mais sont pas très soigneux. Donc demain ups passe le chercher, pour un 3eme Ipad.
> 
> Apple n'est plus ce qu'il etait, j'en suis a mon 3eme iphone 4 et la ca va etre mon 3eme ipad 2...
> 
> Ca commence a faire beacoup surtout pour un achat a 700 euros



Petite question, tu leur a mentionné quoi pour te faire changer 3 fois l'iPhone?


----------



## daxr1der (20 Avril 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Petite question, tu leur a mentionné quoi pour te faire changer 3 fois l'iPhone?



Et bien le 1er avait un problème d'antenne, donc j'en ai eu un 2eme de la part d'apple, et une fois le deuxieme recu, j'avais commander le bumper officiel. Et celui-ci m'avait rayé toute la tranche de mon 2eme telephone. Suite a ce probleme j'ai eu droit a un 3eme. Un refurb malheureusement. En sachant que je suis tres tres soigneux.

La j'attends UPS pour que mon ipad 2 reparte.

J'ai l'impression que la coque est tres fragile. Du coup j'ai plus confiance en la marque. Surtout que je n'ai pas de fixe et que je les appelent depuis mon portable sur leur 08. Ca va me couter chere tout ca :-/


----------



## worldice (20 Avril 2011)

daxr1der a dit:


> Et bien le 1er avait un problème d'antenne, donc j'en ai eu un 2eme de la part d'apple, et une fois le deuxieme recu, j'avais commander le bumper officiel. Et celui-ci m'avait rayé toute la tranche de mon 2eme telephone. Suite a ce probleme j'ai eu droit a un 3eme. Un refurb malheureusement. En sachant que je suis tres tres soigneux.
> 
> La j'attends UPS pour que mon ipad 2 reparte.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que la coque est tres fragile. Du coup j'ai plus confiance en la marque. Surtout que je n'ai pas de fixe et que je les appelent depuis mon portable sur leur 08. Ca va me couter chere tout ca :-/



Page de HS :

J'ai un iPhone 4 depuis février, et je viens de me faire offrir un bumper par Apple. Si jamais il me raye le contour du téléphone, ils vont donc m'en renvoyer un ?

PS : c'est mon deuxième iPhone 4 et je vais le renvoyer dans tous les cas : les boutons Home et Volume "+" déconnent.


----------



## daxr1der (20 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Page de HS :
> 
> J'ai un iPhone 4 depuis février, et je viens de me faire offrir un bumper par Apple. Si jamais il me raye le contour du téléphone, ils vont donc m'en renvoyer un ?
> 
> PS : c'est mon deuxième iPhone 4 et je vais le renvoyer dans tous les cas : les boutons Home et Volume "+" déconnent.



En tout cas moi, j'ai eu droit a l'echange, oui. Du coup je n'utilise plus de bumper et je n'ai utilisé et je n'utiliserais jamais une housse non officiel, on sait jamais. Alors maintenant j'ai un iphone 4 nu dans les mains, et niveau ergonomie (angles droits dans les mains) c'est pas agreable.

Un iphone 5 arrondi dans le style 3gs avec l'ecran retina et une antenne ailleurs qu'au niveau du contour ce serait le top.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

Il s'est rayé en combien de temps ton iphone 4 avec le bumper ?


----------



## Pg043 (20 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de recevoir un iPad2 en début de semaine et j'ai découvert qu'il avait 7-8 fuites de lumières plus ou moins importante (une, en bas a droit en position portrait est quand même assez grosse). En parcourant les forums, certains disent qu'Apple échange les iPad concernés par ce problème, mais qu'ils conseillent également d'attendre quelques semaines.

Ma question est donc toute simple : est-ce que les gens qui ont un iPad depuis quelques semaines ont vu le problème de fuite de lumière se résorber ?

Merci d'avance à tous
Bonne journée


----------



## Thr_ju (20 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Tu n'as pas du chercher bien longtemps. Le topic où tu trouveras toutes  tes réponses se trouve en dessous. On y mentionne également le fait que  les fuites se résorbent ou non.

http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ipad-2-et-fuite-de-lumiere-sur-fond-noir-650162.html

[EDIT GWEN] C'est pourquoi je l'y ai déplacé.


----------



## Pg043 (20 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu n'as pas du chercher bien longtemps. Le topic où tu trouveras toutes  tes réponses se trouve en dessous. On y mentionne également le fait que  les fuites se résorbent ou non.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ipad-2-et-fuite-de-lumiere-sur-fond-noir-650162.html



Merci mais j'ai déjà vu ce topic...
Ici, j'attends les retours d'expériences des gens qui n'ont pas renvoyés leurs iPads. Il me semble qu'on peut traiter cela dans deux topics différents.
Maintenant, si tu as un iPad 2 depuis un mois, que tu as constaté des fuites de mémoires et qu'aujourd'hui le problème semble résolu, ta contribution m'intéresse, sinon...


----------



## Thr_ju (20 Avril 2011)

Ne te vexe pas.

Je t'indiquais juste que la question est abordée dans ce topic. Certains font un retour d'expérience de leur fuites de lumière qui se résorbe après quelques jours, d'autres non. C'est en ce sens qu'à mon avis (ça n'est que mon avis), la question est déjà traitée dans le topic en question.

Pour mon cas personnel, les fuites sont les mêmes depuis le premier jour (je l'ai depuis le 25 mars).


----------



## MacJess (20 Avril 2011)

Pareil, les fuites sont faibles mais n'ont pas bougées depuis que je les ai constatées (2 semaines).


----------



## daxr1der (20 Avril 2011)

Tu le laisse 3 4 mois maxi et il est rayé. L'interieur du bumper est un plastique dur.
Pour revenir a l'ipad 2 je pense que l'ecran et la coque sont pas de super qualités.

Sinon il y a un mois environs ma copine avait acheté un 3gs 8go et elle a eu des problemes avec son cable fournis avec. La partie connectique cetait demonté...
Donc elle a eu droit a un echange.
Il y a des soucis sur tout les produits Apple... Decevant surtout pour ce que ca coute.


----------



## jayjay555 (20 Avril 2011)

Pour en revenir au sujet, est ce que quelqu'un a acheté un Ipad 2 très récemment (en apple store par exemple) pour nous dire si qualité des écrans a changé depuis ?


----------



## robertodino (20 Avril 2011)

jayjay555 a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet, est ce que quelqu'un a acheté un Ipad 2 très récemment (en apple store par exemple) pour nous dire si qualité des écrans a changé depuis ?



J'aimerais bien savoir justement. Ici au Luxembourg toujours pas de stock depuis le lancement. Pas d'iPad 2 chez les Reseller.


----------



## tefal (20 Avril 2011)

jayjay555 a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet, est ce que quelqu'un a acheté un Ipad 2 très récemment (en apple store par exemple) pour nous dire si qualité des écrans a changé depuis ?



Salut,
Reçu hier un 32Go, 3G acheté sur le site Boulanger, avec "fuites" sur toute une longueur :mouais:
ça recommence comme sur les imac 27 ?


----------



## bambougroove (20 Avril 2011)

iPad2 16 G Wifi noir commandé avec une SmartCover sur l'AppleStore en ligne le 25 mars, expédié le 13 avril (donc date de fabrication proche) et reçu aujourd'hui.

Quelques très légères fuites de luminosité visibles dans l'obscurité, sur fond noir et luminosité au maximum.
En position paysage elles se situent surtout en haut et à gauche et de l'ordre de 2 à 3 mm et sont plutôt de couleur blanche  ... rien à voir avec les photos en 1ère page de la discussion : http://forums.macg.co/8209052-post17.html

Dans l'état ce n'est vraiment pas gênant, et de plus je ne mets jamais la luminosité au maximum et encore moins la nuit.
C'est ma première expérience iOS, je vais faire connaissance et je refais des tests plus poussés cette nuit dans le noir complet.

PS :
J'ai eu 5 iMac 27" avec ce problème, plus ou moins prononcé selon l'exemplaire mais jamais important et réparti régulièrement dans les 4 coins, sur le dernier c'est très discret, je n'y fais même plus attention et pourtant j'ai un fond d'écran uni noir ... je pense que cela est du (dans sa forme discrète) à la technologie IPS.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (20 Avril 2011)

jayjay555 a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet, est ce que quelqu'un a acheté un Ipad 2 très récemment (en apple store par exemple) pour nous dire si qualité des écrans a changé depuis ?



Excellente question je suis en attente également pour savoir quand acheter... mais ça va pas être simple ... d'attendre


----------



## MacJess (20 Avril 2011)

jayjay555 a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet, est ce que quelqu'un a acheté un Ipad 2 très récemment (en apple store par exemple) pour nous dire si qualité des écrans a changé depuis ?



J'irai probablement en acheter un nouveau la semaine prochaine, je vous tiendrai naturellement au courant.


----------



## la_quiche (20 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Excellente question je suis en attente également pour savoir quand acheter... mais ça va pas être simple ... d'attendre



Bonjour à tous

c'est mon premier post champagne)

l'ipad que j'ai reçu hier en provenance du SAV (suite à un appel au SAV apple vendredi dernier) pour échange suite à ces problèmes de "fuites de lumière" n'est pas mieux...fuites + 1 pixel défectueux...donc je garde le mien (qui présentent aussi ce phénomène donc ...mais que j'ai réussi à estomper en ouvrant la bête, adieu la garantie mais ça me gavait trop...)
et je m'en vais leur renvoyer l'autre...alors qu'il provient du renouvellement de stock récent et devait être censé être exempt de ce type de défaut (d'après le technicien que j'ai eu au tél. vendredi dernier)

....donc c'est pas encore réglé cette histoire...faich'


----------



## John Kay (20 Avril 2011)

Clair que cette histoire est gavante. Je radote, mais je trouve pas normal que la presse n'évoque pas ou très peu ces problèmes de fuites qui semblent assez récurrents, de l'aveu même des techniciens Apple&#8230;

Pour info, une photo de mon iPad 2 avant que UPS passe le chercher&#8230;





Autant dire que dès que je regardais une vidéo en mode paysage, avec les bandes noires 16/9, on ne voyait que les taches "jaunes".


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (20 Avril 2011)

MacJess a dit:


> J'irai probablement en acheter un nouveau la semaine prochaine, je vous tiendrai naturellement au courant.



[HS] Comment tu fais pour avoir un iPad 2 en 4.2.1?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h04 ----------




la_quiche a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> c'est mon premier post champagne)
> 
> ...



La quiche, peux-tu nous dire comment tu t'y es pris pour ouvrir ton iPad et faire disparaitre les fuites? C'est intéressant...


----------



## daxr1der (20 Avril 2011)

Celui que j'avais recu hier avait encore un peu le defaut, mais moins. Le made in China n'y est pas pour rien...


----------



## Sonny972 (20 Avril 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> .donc je garde le mien (qui présentent aussi ce phénomène donc ...mais que j'ai réussi à estomper en ouvrant la bête, adieu la garantie mais ça me gavait trop...)



Ah ouai, très malin :mouais:  le mec qui préfère faire sauter sa garantie d'un an d'un coup plutôt que d'attendre 1 mois ou 2 et faire jouer cette même garantie. Niveau intellect, tu plonges l'ami  .

Alors bon, je peux comprendre votre agacement par rapport à ce défaut. Je redoute moi même ceux qui arriveront aux Antilles (bientôt j'espère). Mais vous ne pouvez pas juste attendre un mois ou deux ? Sachant pertinemment que l'échange sera toujours possible, avec la quasi certitude d'avoir un iPad parfait ? Il est maintenant établi que la première série présente ce problème. Alors moi, je dis chapeau à ceux qui en sont à leurs 3ème ou 4ème iPad quoi. Vous aimez vous emmerder. Oui, c'est un appareil qui coute cher. Mais nous avons ici le résultat d'un cycle de production très rapide. Donc les défauts existent forcément. Donc inutile de vous précipiter à renvoyer votre iPad pour en recevoir un similaire, voir pire. Parce que contrairement à vous bande de chanceux, il y a certains qui n'ont jamais touché l'iPad 2. 


PS : J'aimerais bien avoir un iPad maintenant moi. Quitte à en faire l'échange dans deux mois.


----------



## la_quiche (20 Avril 2011)

La vitre n'est que collée à l'écran et à la coque...donc j'ai détaché la vitre en passant un fin médiator en plastique tout autour de l'ipad (voir la vidéo sur le site powerbookmedic)

il y a une fine bande de mousse autocollante noire qui fixe la vitre au pourtour de la dalle LCD (sur le pourtour interne de la vitre, en regard du pourtour externe de la dalle LCD)...en enlevant ce qui restait de cette bande collée à la vitre et une fois rassemblé, une bonne parties des spots lumineux ont été supprimés...je pense qu'une fois la vitre en place, la mousse compresse l'écran sur les bords de celui ci et cause en grande partie le problème

...cependant il me reste deux/trois discrets spots sur le bord gauche de l'écran
et ce n'est pas dû au principe d'assemblage. j'ai dévissé les 4 vis qui fixe la dalle à la coque alu, ait soulevé la dalle de son emplacement...et bien même libérée de toute contrainte/ pression dû à l'assemblage, il reste ces spots...en regard de ces spots se trouve à l'arrière de la dalle la carte de l'écran (mais qui est collée à la face arrière de l'écran donc)...je pense que c'est cette carte qui en étant collée crée une tension par endroit sur le bord gauche de mon écran...

...en résumé, pour moi, je crois qu'il y a des écrans trop sensibles aux pressions/tensions dû à l'assemblage

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h26 ----------




Sonny972 a dit:


> Ah ouai, très malin :mouais:  le mec qui préfère faire sauter sa garantie d'un an d'un coup plutôt que d'attendre 1 mois ou 2 et faire jouer cette même garantie. Niveau intellect, tu plonges l'ami



chacun sa m...

je trouve mon ipad acceptable maintenant alors qu'avant...c'était revente ou vol plané
...le premier truc que j'ai fait à mon macbook blanc tout neuf c'est de mettre un second disque dur et une dalle matte...

après c'est la loterie, si mon matos claque c'est pour ma pomme, mais au moins je saurais pourquoi et en attendant j'ai ce que je veux sans attendre l'effet d'une garantie impuissante pour l'instant (à moins d'avoir de la chance)...


----------



## MacJess (20 Avril 2011)

HS:



OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> [HS] Comment tu fais pour avoir un iPad 2 en 4.2.1?



C'est très simple, en fait il suffit de mettre dans ta signature Macgen 4.2.1 au lieu de 4.3.1 et le tour est joué ! Testé et approuvé....

Et après on dit qu'on ne peut plus downgrader, faut pas les croire c'est des escrocs.

Bon c'est bon je suis repassé en 4.3.1 lol


----------



## pharmapetel (20 Avril 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> La vitre n'est que collée à l'écran et à la coque...donc j'ai détaché la vitre en passant un fin médiator en plastique tout autour de l'ipad (voir la vidéo sur le site powerbookmedic)
> 
> il y a une fine bande de mousse autocollante noire qui fixe la vitre au pourtour de la dalle LCD (sur le pourtour interne de la vitre, en regard du pourtour externe de la dalle LCD)...en enlevant ce qui restait de cette bande collée à la vitre et une fois rassemblé, une bonne parties des spots lumineux ont été supprimés...je pense qu'une fois la vitre en place, la mousse compresse l'écran sur les bords de celui ci et cause en grande partie le problème
> 
> ...



Ta petite expérience est assez intéressante car elle confirme ce que je pensais, il s'agirait d'un profond problème de conception! Au même titre que pour les dalles iMac qui chauffent trop et s'entachent avec le temps ou l'antenne de l'iphone qui déconne (me dites pas le contraire, on vis tous avec ça et même quand je tiens un autre tèl j'ai pris l'habitude de lever le petit doigt comme pour une tasse de thé  )

Ainsi je pense que la conception ultra fine de l'appareil presse trop sur l'écran qui en prends un coup.. Sans compter qu'à force, l'effet va s'accentuer et altérer le pixels "pressés"... (le problème ne sera alors plus justes pour les fonds noirs mais aussi pour les pages web et app!!!)

Et comme ils ne vont pas avoir le temps de tranquillement arrêter la production, reconcevoir les étapes de fabrication ou la structure elle-même (si c'est possible sans changer les spécifications, ce dont je doute fort..) il est maintenant certain que l'iPad 2 est un produit défectueux...

ET même s'ils rectifiaient le tir, ce serait au bas mot dans les six mois qui arrivent (vu que la plupart des consommateurs ne s'en rendent pas toujours compte ou se disent que la sensation de pénétration anale fait partie du folklore Apple..) on se retrouvera avec un appareil qui sera vite fait bien fait mis à jour (iPad 3...)

Franchement, je me demande ce qu'ils ont dans le crâne, à part vendre à tout prix...

Parlez en autour de vous il faut que les gens s'en rendent compte et qu'ils s'en indignent!!! Perso je suis assez content du boulot que j'ai fait autour de moi (en plus venant d'un fan d'Apple comme moi, ça pèse sur les switchers):
Personne ne veut plus de l'ipad 2!

Fallait pas me prendre pour un ado écervelé qui accepte tout car c'est la mode Mr Steve Jobs!!!


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2011)

Whâ, j'suis sûr qu'il flippe sa mère, là.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Franchement, je me demande ce qu'ils ont dans le crâne, à part vendre à tout prix...


Le but d'une entreprise est de gagner le maximum d'argent possible.

CQFD.


----------



## MacJess (20 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Whâ, j'suis sûr qu'il flippe sa mère, là.



C'est clair, il doit plus savoir ou se mettre le pauvre! 

Faire flipper comme ça un vieil homme, malade de surcroit, si c'est pas malheureux!


----------



## Sonny972 (20 Avril 2011)

Le mec qui critique Apple à partir de ses propres conclusions qu'il tire de ses propres déductions. Respect. 



			
				Pharmapetel a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, je me demande ce qu'ils ont dans le crâne, à part vendre à tout prix...



Ce qu'ils ont dans le crâne à part vendre à tout prix ? Le produit qui les permettra de vendre à tout prix.  &#58377;


----------



## axool76 (21 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je compte faire l'acquisition d'un iPad 2 ce weekend mais ce topic me fait assez peur. Je suis en ce moment à Montréal; je vais passer à l'Apple Store pour voir déjà si les nombreux modèles en test présentent des fuites de lumière ou pas ... Ça m'aidera à prendre ma décision définitive ... Je vous tiendrai au courant pour que vous sachiez si les stocks américains sont touchés ou pas .


----------



## la_quiche (21 Avril 2011)

Bon je suis en train de jouer avec mon ipad à moitié démonté...y'a pas à dire, y'a des endroits sur les bord de la dalle qu'il suffit de légèrement presser(et encore...quand je dis presser...) pour que ça foute la merde

Pour moi c'est pas l'assemblage, plutôt la dalle qui est trop "chatouilleuse" (ou pas assez "mastoc" peut-être)

@axool76 : prend un ipad 1...je suis sérieux...moi si j'avais su ça avant j'aurais pris un ipad 1


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (21 Avril 2011)

Sonny972 a dit:


> Ah ouai, très malin :mouais:  le mec qui préfère faire sauter sa garantie d'un an d'un coup plutôt que d'attendre 1 mois ou 2 et faire jouer cette même garantie. Niveau intellect, tu plonges l'ami  .
> 
> Bonjour,
> Je te trouve un peu agressif avec notre ami. Après tout s'il a envie de bricoler son iPad alors qu'il lui appartient et qu'il est donc libre d'en faire ce qu'il veut, ça le regarde non?
> ...


----------



## pharmapetel (21 Avril 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde..
Bon je suis passé à l'Apple store ce matin et j'ai pris un iPad 2 car ils venaient de recevoir du stock.. Apparemment le vendeur m'a confirmé qu'ils avaient reçu une nouvelle série "il y a quelques heures" et que celui que je prenais "vient d'être fabriqué".

Alors comme un gamin je rentre dans mon bureau, j'ouvre mon 5 ème ipad 2 (jamais je n'ai eu autant d'unités d'un produit dans les mains.. au passage, la version blanche est tout de même très jolie..) je l'allume, toute la procédure habituelle et là:

PAS de fuite! PAS de pixel mort! Je suis sur mon petit nuage de 10h10 à 10H40, puis je montre mon iJoujou à un collègue qui me demande ou étaient "ces fameuses taches", alors fièrement je mets une image "pure black" et là.. ARGLLLLL!!!!!!

Des taches viennent d'apparaitre! Autour du bouton home un peu mais surtout sur la gauche de l'écran. Je n'ai même pas eu besoin de lui montrer, dès que l'image a été affichée en plein écran il les a montré du doigt "ha comme ça?!" avec un air moqueur et un petit sourire "t'es toujours fan d'Apple?".

Bon, je vous laisse, je vais remballer soigneusement la chose et je le rends à l'heure du dèj'... Ils vont encore me faire un virement dans 3 semaines au lieu de deux mais je m'en fout.. 

Je réessaye dans deux semaines, j'espère que les prochains acheteurs pourront nous apporter meilleure nouvelle d'ici là..


----------



## jayjay555 (21 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde..
> Bon je suis passé à l'Apple store ce matin et j'ai pris un iPad 2 car ils venaient de recevoir du stock.. Apparemment le vendeur m'a confirmé qu'ils avaient reçu une nouvelle série "il y a quelques heures" et que celui que je prenais "vient d'être fabriqué".
> 
> Alors comme un gamin je rentre dans mon bureau, j'ouvre mon 5 ème ipad 2 (jamais je n'ai eu autant d'unités d'un produit dans les mains.. au passage, la version blanche est tout de même très jolie..) je l'allume, toute la procédure habituelle et là:
> ...



Franchement, MERCI pour l'info pharmapetel j'ai vu qu'il y en avait aussi a opera et j'ai failli craquer.... c'était des taches de colle pas sèche ou des fuites ?


----------



## pharmapetel (21 Avril 2011)

jayjay555 a dit:


> Franchement, MERCI pour l'info pharmapetel j'ai vu qu'il y en avait aussi a opera et j'ai failli craquer....



Je t'en prie (tu as peut-être du me voir j'y étais aussi , mais on était pas mal à le prendre... )

Ps: Je n'avais pas ma CB mais tu sais essaye d'en prendre quand même un et s'il a le problème fais le toi rembourser (c'est ce que je fais depuis pas mal de temps), avec la CB tu seras recrédité illico presto!

(Ma référence était un iPad Blanc Wifi 64Gb pour info...)


----------



## rexet (21 Avril 2011)

Hello,

Petite question bête : un iPad acheté subventionné par SFR peut être échangé en Apple Store ou il faut nécessaire passer par SFR dans ce cas en cas de problème ?


----------



## pharmapetel (21 Avril 2011)

rexet a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Petite question bête : un iPad acheté subventionné par SFR peut être échangé en Apple Store ou il faut nécessaire passer par SFR dans ce cas en cas de problème ?



Ce n'est pas trop le sujet du topic mais disons que si tu l'achètes en Apple Store, oui, tout ce que tu achètes en Apple Store peut être retourné, ce sont leurs conditions de vente..
En revanche, je ne te conseille pas d'aller directement chez SFR, ils sont assez bornés et arnaqueurs, c'est la croix et la bannière pour obtenir gain de cause. Tu devras surement repasser par eux, et je pense qu'Apple privilégie de loin son propre réseau de distribution et donc s'ils sont conscients qu'une serie est moins touchée, elle sera dispo chez eux je pense...


----------



## Thr_ju (21 Avril 2011)

Si tu l'a acheté chez SFR tu peux sans problème te le faire échanger en Apple Store, mais bien sur tu ne peux pas te le faire rembourser.

Je me suis fait échanger 2 fois un iPhone 4 acheté chez orange à l'Apple Store Opéra.


----------



## rexet (21 Avril 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## pharmapetel (21 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Si tu l'a acheté chez SFR tu peux sans problème te le faire échanger en Apple Store, mais bien sur tu ne peux pas te le faire rembourser.
> 
> Je me suis fait échanger 2 fois un iPhone 4 acheté chez orange à l'Apple Store Opéra.



C'est là que le bas blesse: ce qui nous ennuie, c'est de nous retrouver avec UN pixel défecteux et bien sur les fuites de lumières... Ces derniers temps, Apple n'accepte plus de changer leur appareil pour UN seul pixel et traitent par dessus la jambe le problème des fuites en minimisant la chose et les genius font trop souvent semblant de rien voir (même s'il faut dire que la lumière ambiante des Apple Store est particulièrement forte et que cela atténue la perception du problème...

Si tu l'achètes à l'Apple Store, tu peux te faire rembourser en deux minutes.

Si tu achètes en point SFR ou en ligne ils ne te le reprendront pas et au mieux ils te diront de faire appel au SAV apple.. (donc plusieurs semaines d'attente, obtention d'un des innombrable ipad 2 retournés-5 pour moi  )

Comme tu veux..


----------



## John Kay (21 Avril 2011)

*pharmapetel >* Arf, pas de chance. Enfin, la chance ne semble même pas entrer en compte, il y a vraiment un souci avec ces fuites de lumière. 
Je dois recevoir mon nouvel iPad 2 prochainement, je vous dirai si il est vérolé. Si c'est le cas, j'attendrai quelques mois avant de retourner vers Apple, histoire de m'en servir&#8230; C'est quand même fatiguant et pas croyable cette histoire.


----------



## Thr_ju (21 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> C'est là que le bas blesse: ce qui nous ennuie, c'est de nous retrouver avec UN pixel défecteux et bien sur les fuites de lumières... Ces derniers temps, Apple n'accepte plus de changer leur appareil pour UN seul pixel et traitent par dessus la jambe le problème des fuites en minimisant la chose et les genius font trop souvent semblant de rien voir (même s'il faut dire que la lumière ambiante des Apple Store est particulièrement forte et que cela atténue la perception du problème...
> 
> Si tu l'achètes à l'Apple Store, tu peux te faire rembourser en deux minutes.
> 
> ...



Oui mais quand on l'a déjà acheté, c'est trop tard, et quand on l'a acheté il y a plus de 15 jours également, donc jénonçais juste une possibilité de se le faire échanger en Apple Store même s'il a été acheté ailleurs. Après les genius, il faut leur passer au dessus car souvent ils refusent, mais quand on appelle leur manager, il finit par accepter sans broncher.


----------



## la_quiche (21 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Des taches viennent d'apparaitre! Autour du bouton home



Salut. je ne sais pas si l'explication vaut pour ton ipad (n°5), mais il y a le bout de l'antenne bluetooth à droite du bouton Home, une espèce de pad -> surépaisseur ?-> pression ? -> badaboum ?







en tout cas y'a pas mal de photo d'ipad présentant un halo de l'écran au droit de cette zone




pharmapetel a dit:


> mais surtout sur la gauche de l'écran.



je suis dans le même cas  même si c'est assez discret (maintenant) sur mon ipad2...

et comme je l'expliquais, dans mon cas, la dalle se débrouille toute seule pour créer ce défaut...

je radote mais pour moi c'est le contrôleur qui est à l'arrière de la dalle (en noir), coté gauche.
cette carte est vachement rigide comparé à la relative "souplesse" de la dalle, mais surtout elle est fixée de manière tout aussi rigide sur le bord/tranche de la dalle...ce qui doit mettre en tension le bord gauche de la dalle et faire ce défaut d'affichage... 






pareil, c'est une localisation de défaut qu'on retrouve plusieurs fois sur des photos d'ipad sur le net.

[j'dis ça, j'dis rien ]
ma dalle a pour réf.LP007X02-SLN1 (LG)

j'ai vu sur une news que LG fournirait pour l'instant la majorité des dalles et le reste par samsung, et qu'un 3ème fabricant venait d'être qualifié (CHIMEI) pour les dalles de l'ipad2...avec premières livraisons de dalle à apple pour le moi de mai, 

au final la proportion commandée par apple serait 35millions d'unités LG, 15 millions Samsung, 15 millions CHIMEI... ça m'étonnerait pas si au final une corrélation apparaissait entre la survenue de problème et la marque/réf. de la dalle embarquée...

...mauvaise habitude qu'on la plupart des fabricants, apple ne fait pas exception, voir les plaintes des utilisateurs de MB 13" y'a un an ou deux qui passaient leur temps à chercher la pépite à coup d'achat/échange chez apple ou à la fnac, perso j'avais rendu un macbook qui avaient à dalle (samsung je crois) à gerber
 [/j'dis ça, j'dis rien ]


sources images : iFixit.com

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------




Thr_ju a dit:


> Après les genius, il faut leur passer au dessus car souvent ils refusent, mais quand on appelle leur manager, il finit par accepter sans broncher.



je suis passé jeudi dernier à Opéra pour poser la question, le vendeur m'a dit qu'il avait aussi ça sur son ipad mais qu'après deux semaines d'utilisation il lui semblait que ça s'était atténué...m'a conseillé d'attendre et que si ça partait pas, de revenir du côté des genius...donc le lendemain, appel au SAV pour échange (accepté) mais au final c'est même punition...y'a rien à faire qu'attendre et espérer des jours meilleurs :shit

(j'aurais mieux fait de garder mon ipad 1)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Avril 2011)

@pharmapetel

Merci c'est exactement ce que je voulais savoir : si les derniers iPad 2 fraîchement livrés à l'Apple Store d'Opéra étaient encore touchés par ce phénomène de fuites de lumières... 

Et bien je sens que cela va être long avant que je me l'achète... dommage, mais j'ai pas trop envie de partir dans une galère d'échange/c'est pareil re-échange/re-c'est pareil...


----------



## pharmapetel (21 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> @pharmapetel
> 
> Merci c'est exactement ce que je voulais savoir : si les derniers iPad 2 fraîchement livrés à l'Apple Store d'Opéra étaient encore touchés par ce phénomène de fuites de lumières...
> 
> Et bien je sens que cela va être long avant que je me l'achète... dommage, mais j'ai pas trop envie de partir dans une galère d'échange/c'est pareil re-échange/re-c'est pareil...



Oui, j'ai eu raison de vous prévenir tous, je viens de le rendre et comme par hasard une fille (très jolie d'ailleurs, si elle me lit, sait-on jamais  qui faisait la queue avec moi était revenue aussi pour gueuler pour les fuites sur son ipad 32Gb Wifi noir (enfin je ne suis pas sur pour la capacité..)

Elle n'avais pas du tout l'air d'une geek ou d'une capricieuse donc cela me rassure aussi de voir que des gens qui craquent pour l'ipad 2 sans connaitre forcément la qualité d'Apple refusent de garder leur iPad et jugent aussi qu'il s'agit d'un défaut super rédibitoire!
:love:


----------



## la_quiche (21 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Elle n'avais pas du tout l'air (...)d'une capricieuse




[HS]
jamais au début 
[/HS]


----------



## pharmapetel (21 Avril 2011)

On parlais ce matin de des fabricants de la dalle de l'ipad 2 et de leur potentiel "faiblesse" devant le confinement de la coque et de l'assemblage de l'ipad 2 et bien voici un lien qui prouve que les écrans LG sont sujets à l'effet Mura ces derniers temps!

http://androidcommunity.com/lg-g2x-having-lcd-screen-bleeding-issues-quality-control-20110420/

Voilà me rassure, cela veut dire que le problème ne vient pas uniquement de la pression exercée sur les dalles par le concept d'Apple mais aussi et surement d'une mauvaise qualité des dalles LG dans la section mobile!

(bon maintenant je veux le prix Pulizer!!!)

N'empêche je trouve que les rédacteurs de MacGénération devraient nous concocter un petit dossier là dessus, il y a assez d'éléments pour en parler à haute voix!


----------



## la_quiche (21 Avril 2011)

@pharmapetel : il aura pas fallu que j'attende longtemps pour pas être surpris...
merci de l'info.


----------



## pharmapetel (21 Avril 2011)

(suite: voici des photos qui vont faire tout de suite penser à nos iPad 2...)


----------



## ced68 (21 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> @pharmapetel
> 
> Merci c'est exactement ce que je voulais savoir : si les derniers iPad 2 fraîchement livrés à l'Apple Store d'Opéra étaient encore touchés par ce phénomène de fuites de lumières...
> 
> Et bien je sens que cela va être long avant que je me l'achète... dommage, mais j'ai pas trop envie de partir dans une galère d'échange/c'est pareil re-échange/re-c'est pareil...



En même temps, Apple n'a jamais corrigé son "bug" dans l'antenne sur l'iPhone4 et en a vendu à la pelle !

Avec Apple les défauts c'est : "It's not a bug, it's a feature"


----------



## la_quiche (21 Avril 2011)

ça sent la loterie jusqu'à l'arrivée de l'ipad3, du genre acheter un ipad2 en espérant tomber sur une dalle samsung ou chimei, et le temps qui passe n'y fera pas grand chose à part améliorer la probabilité (en gros 1 chance sur 2) de tomber sur un ipad équipé non-LG (pas avant l'été si les news que j'ai pu lire sur les fournisseurs de dalles pour l'ipad se vérifient...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h16 ----------




ced68 a dit:


> En même temps, Apple n'a jamais corrigé son "bug" dans l'antenne sur l'iPhone4 et en a vendu à la pelle !
> 
> Avec Apple les défauts c'est : "It's not a bug, it's a feature"



[HS]faut voir à quel point ils sont fier de l'iphone 4 (alors que Jobs à reconnu l'erreur ou disons un mauvais compromis dans la conception au profit de l'aspect esthétique) non sérieux faut voir leur nouvelle pub TV ("mais bon si t'as pas d'iphone, bein t'es vraiment qu'une merde")
comme ils se félicitent des ventes de l'ipad2...remarque avec tous ses échanges ça booste les chiffres
[/HS]


----------



## pharmapetel (21 Avril 2011)

Je viens d'envoyer un petit mail à la rédaction de MacGénération (qui je le pense est assez au courant de la chose et se préoccupe aussi pas mal de l'ipad 2.. enfin j'espère) afin qu'ils nous en parlent un peu plus en dehors des forums et si possible en faire un dossier ou article.. j'ai aussi soumis l'idée de proposer un sondage hebdomadaire afin de suivre un peu l'avis des allergiques aux forums (dont je faisait partie auparavant mais bon, vous êtes tous très sympatiques alors forcément)

En tout cas pour résumer un peu la situation, on a

1) LG serait en bonne position dans les coupables à cause de la mauvaise qualité de leur dalles
http://androidcommunity.com/lg-g2x-having-lcd-screen-bleeding-issues-quality-control-20110420/

2) Apple serait en train de tester d'autres LED pour l'ipad 2
http://www.appleinsider.com/article..._backlight_maker_for_ipad_2_supply_chain.html

3) Samsung et CHIMEI devraient aussi fournir dans le courant de l'été de nouvelles dalles

4) Les early-adopters et autres fans d'Apple, on s'est bien fait avoir...

5) J'en suis à mon 5ème iPad 2 (le dernier procuré à Apple Store Opera) et TOUS ont eu le problème. En écartant la théorie du complot je ne vois pas pourquoi j'aurais moins de chance que les autres


----------



## la_quiche (21 Avril 2011)

Merci de ton initiative, on verra si ça mord...
Quelqu'un sait comment identifier le modèle de dalle sur ipad sans avoir à le démonter...? (...et un peu comme sur mac via les propriétés système...)


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (21 Avril 2011)

Tout ça me fait peur pour le futur iPad 3. Je sens qu'ils vont nous pondre un écran retina de toute beauté mais manque de bol y aura un arc-en-ciel en plein milieu &#57608;.


----------



## rexet (21 Avril 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Tout ça me fait peur pour le futur iPad 3. Je sens qu'ils vont nous pondre un écran retina de toute beauté mais manque de bol y aura un arc-en-ciel en plein milieu &#57608;.



Ouais mais un arc en ciel en haute définition


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (21 Avril 2011)

Of course!


----------



## MacJess (21 Avril 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> Merci de ton initiative, on verra si ça mord...
> Quelqu'un sait comment identifier le modèle de dalle sur ipad sans avoir à le démonter...? (...et un peu comme sur mac via les propriétés système...)



Très très bonne question...


----------



## pharmapetel (21 Avril 2011)

rexet a dit:


> Ouais mais un arc en ciel en haute définition



Moi aussi cela me refroidi un peu des iOS devices...
D'autant plus que je vois gros comme une maison les iphones 5 "encore plus fins" avoir le problème..

Vous vous imaginez si Apple faisait des fringues pour nanas? Ils nous sortiraient la collection printemps-été avec des filles jolies dans des robes en alu qui les feraient saigner (Model "bleeding") tellement elles seraient serrées 
On aurait des copines qui s'évanouiraient et qui marcheraient mal... :love:

Bon je redeviens normal..

Mais c'est vrai que se pose le problème du design et de la fiabilité des produits Apple..
Que cela soit joli, sexy ok.. mais il faut aussi que ça marche.

Si on énumère les principaux problèmes d'Apple en hardware, (je laisse le soft qui relève surtout de la mauvaise volonté et de la fermeture d'esprit qui va s'évaporer avec les fumées crématoires de Steve..:rateau il sont du à la folie de Ives 

Iphone avec son antenne au contact direct de la peau (un enfant de 12 ans se serait lui même posé la question..)
Imac qui chauffe trop et altère la dalle
Ipad 2 trop fin qui presse sur une dalle de mauvaise qualité
Macbook air sans rétro éclairage du clavier

(ps: non il n'y a pas à ma connaissance de moyen de vérifier le hardware à part démonter la bête ou la passer aux rayons x


----------



## la_quiche (21 Avril 2011)

J'entendais dans la dernière fournée de onrefaitlemac que les choix ou les solutions que peut apporter J.Ives et l'équipe design d'apple sont tous arbitrés par Jobs quand c'est pas Jobs lui même qui dit d'abord ce qu'il veut, aux designers la charge ensuite de concrétiser ça...

Sur le papier ça marche mais à cahier des charges identiques les fabricants de dalle arrivent à fourger tout et n'importe quoi...Nécessité faisant loi...


----------



## worldice (21 Avril 2011)

Juste un truc... Il y a une ou deux semaine j'avais envoyé un mail à MacGe en leur disant les problèmes. Je leur avait demandé de faire un petit article, récapitulant les problèmes et qu'ils donnent leur avis...

Leur réponse ? En voici un résumé :
"On a déjà fait un article là-dessus, et le problème n'est pas si grand que ça."


----------



## John Kay (21 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> "On a déjà fait un article là-dessus, et le problème n'est pas si grand que ça."


Pharmapetel et ses cinq iPad seront ravis de l'apprendre :rateau:


----------



## pharmapetel (21 Avril 2011)

Suite à mon mail qui demandait aux rédac de nous concocter un petit article ou même un dossier avec sondage (hebdo par exemple..) afin de faire ce que les autres ne font pas, c'est à dire en parler, j'ai reçu ce petit mail:


"hello

ca m'était complètement sorti de la tête Je suis surpris par l'ampleur du! thread sur nos forums. Je sais pas bien quoi en penser.

Faut que je regarde
chris"

Donc voilà, faut qu'ils regardent..

Mais j'ai tout de même l'impression qu'il est difficile de parler de ce genre de chose quand ont est connecté à Apple professionnellement..

J'espère que Steve ne va pas m'envoyer un commando de genius cette nuit..
si je vois de fuites de lumières à travers mes rideaux je crois que je commencerai à iflipper 

Après je ne comprends pas trop l'article qu'on a eu il y a quelques jours sur cette histoire d'iPad 2 dont la coque en alu s'était déformée.. pour le coup là je n'en avais jamais entendu parler.
Quand un problème est grave il déchaine les passions sur les forums. Par exemple je dois avouer que je suis agréablement surpris de ne pas voir trop de sujets sur les difficultés de réception wifi de certaines unités. C'est tout simplement parce que dans ce cas il s'agit vraiment de quelques cas isolés qui trouvent ne solution dans le replacement.

Alors que là non...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------




John Kay a dit:


> Pharmapetel et ses cinq iPad seront ravis de l'apprendre :rateau:



(attends le sixième ne va pas tarder, j'attends juste de recevoir mon virement de remboursement d'Apple histoire de ne pas trop les embrouiller avec plein de retours sur le même compte (histoire qu'ils ne pensent pas à une arnaque ou une anomalie..)

Ha bah tiens ils viennent de me rembourser!
Non, je vous rassure je vais attendre deux semaines au moins, j'ai pas que ça à faire non plus...


----------



## la_quiche (21 Avril 2011)

@pharmapetel : j'étais à deux doigts de sortir le bazooka mais vu l'esprit ouvert de la réponse qu'il t'a adressé je remballe...

bon je dégaine un peu quand même, je suis complètement en accord avec toi :

quand un problème inonde les forum et le sav d'apple (à juste titre !) c'est genre "bof c'est la vie des bêtes" http://www.igen.fr/ipad/ipad-2-apple-et-les-fuites-de-lumiere-40822 
...en reproduisant les infos qu'un lecteur a pris la peine (lui!) d'aller chercher auprès d'un employé lambda d'un apple store...
mais quand y'a une mec de la rédac qui érafle son beau ipad tout neuf c'est photos sur photos, màj sur màj, analyse, appels aux fabricants...c'est les Experts : MacG

faut pas déconner...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h56 ----------

" La colle de l'écran serait la cause du « problème ». Jusque-là, pas de surprise.":mouais: 

bon bein si c'est plié, on remballe...

enfin à lire l'article on comprend bien que ce n'est pas un problème (usage des guillemets) mais une question de sensibilité (sensiblerie?) à un phénomène lumineux....

je veux bien mais alors qu'on me confirme qu'une colle pas encore sèche explique parfaitement ce que j'ai constaté perso sur mon ipad :
- quand j'ai enlevé la vitre, les défauts ont disparus (sauf ceux sur le côté gauche qui ont été atténués, mais encore une fois, pour moi ça serait plutôt dû à la trop grande sensibilité de la dalle à la contrainte de la liaison de la dalle à la carte/contrôleur)
- je repose la vitre, sans la presser , c'est OK
- je presse la vitre sur les bords pour la recoller, c'est de nouveau la merde
- je finis par enlever cette bande de mousse qui est en contact avec le bord de la dalle (qui pour moi presse les bords de la dalle une fois la vitre bien plaqué dans logement, c'est évident), c'est OK
- et il me suffit d'appuyer sur le bord de la dalle à certain endroits pour reproduire les défauts (en particulier j'avais un halo particulièrement visible dans le coin droit - visible même avec la lumière du jour - ...je peux le reproduire à volonté par simple appui...léger, genre force d'une mouche...)

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------




pharmapetel a dit:


> attends le sixième ne va pas tarder



t'as vraiment la foi, faudrait que SJ t'envoie la plus belle pouliche de Cupertino te  la  pour te récompenser (à défaut de pouvoir te garantir un ipad avec un écran potable...on peut pas tout avoir)


----------



## amine07 (21 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à Tous,

J'ai reçu mon iPad dans l'après midi, aucun pixel de mort et pas d'effet mura (pour l'instant) j'en suis pleinement satisfait ! 

Sinon c'est une serie DQTFH 

Voilà !


----------



## la_quiche (21 Avril 2011)

félicitations !

tu veux pas le filer à pharmapetel ? (fais un geste quoi...)


----------



## pharmapetel (21 Avril 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> félicitations !
> 
> tu veux pas le filer à pharmapetel ? (fais un geste quoi...)



N'en fais pas trop la quiche 
Bon bah demain rebelotte.. Priez pour moi les mecs!
(il faut sauver le soldat pharmapetel


----------



## jugnin (21 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Juste un truc... Il y a une ou deux semaine j'avais envoyé un mail à MacGe en leur disant les problèmes. Je leur avait demandé de faire un petit article, récapitulant les problèmes et qu'ils donnent leur avis...
> 
> Leur réponse ? En voici un résumé :
> "On a déjà fait un article là-dessus, et le problème n'est pas si grand que ça."



_"De toute façon on a des partiels." _


----------



## la_quiche (21 Avril 2011)

@pharmapetel : y'a deux heures de ça tu voulais attendre deux semaines et voilà que t'es prêt à replonger...

tu devrais prendre des vacances loin, très loin des apple stores, fnacs et autres darty et penser à autre chose...

et peut-être qu'à ton retour le Grissom d'IGénération qui est capable de nous éblouir par ses cours de phénoménologie sur les _lignes de moulures_ des coques d'Ipad2 se sera enfin sorti les doigts du  (lui ou un de ses collègues) pour nous expliquer un problème qui intéresse vraiment les gens et qui, j'en suis sûr, si il s'était produit sur une série de moniteur LCD ou autres TV dernier cri avec une telle constance, aurait valu à son fabriquant une séance de lapidation publique...

ainsi, une fois éclairés, toi et nous tous fanboys et girls, pourront tranquillement faire notre choix, garder notre pognon ou pas...ou continuer de jouer à la loterie made in Cupertino

j'arrête de troller et j'ai plus d'éléments à apporter (j'ai quand même démonté mon ipad pour faire avancer le schmilblick...enfin surtout parce que ça me gavait au plus haut point et que le SAV d'apple n'est pas foutu de m'envoyer un ipad de correct)


----------



## bambougroove (21 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Quand un problème est grave il déchaine les passions sur les forums.


Yes, c'est un bon indicateur qui devrait attirer sérieusement l'attention des rédactions et surtout d'Apple. 
Concernant Apple, son silence ne veut pas dire qu'il ne sont pas conscients du problème ou qu'ils ne font rien pour le régler, mais l'attente est parfois longue ...



pharmapetel a dit:


> Par exemple je dois avouer que je suis agréablement surpris de ne pas  voir trop de sujets sur les difficultés de réception wifi de certaines  unités. C'est tout simplement parce que dans ce cas il s'agit vraiment  de quelques cas isolés qui trouvent ne solution dans le  replacement.


Pas forcément, j'ai eu ce problème de wifi avec mon iPad reçu le 20 avril  : wifi OK au démarrage, réseau reconnu automatiquement, puis peu après plus rien, malgré quelques vérifications basiques et redémarrage, etc.
J'ai trouvé rapidement sur le net les solutions spécifiques à ma configuration (mise à jour et paramétrage de l'iPad ET paramétrage de la Freebox v6), je n'ai donc pas pris la peine de poster un message à ce sujet et encore moins eu besoin de demander un remplacement.


----------



## worldice (22 Avril 2011)

J'aurai une petite question... Un iPad 2 acheté chez Surcouf, Boulanger, Fnac, Darty... ou autre peut-il être renvoyé au SAV Apple pour l'effet Mura ?
Car je vois que certains ont du stock donc.... enfin voilà !
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2011)

Bah oui.


----------



## Thr_ju (22 Avril 2011)

Oui un produit Apple acheté n'importe où peut être échangé chez Apple (mais pas remboursé évidemment). Il faudrait l'épingler en début de forum car c'est une question qui revient souvent.


----------



## pepes003 (22 Avril 2011)

Je rejoins vos rangs (malheureusement pour ma gueule )

Fuite de lumière sur la partie gauche de mon iPad 32Go noir WiFi (coins haut et bas).

Je ne m'en étais pas rendu compte avant la lecture de ce thread.
J'attends que les stocks d'iPad2 soient là pour faire jouer la garantie


----------



## pharmapetel (22 Avril 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde!
Bon, a présent que La Quiche a cassé son iPad 2 pour se venger et nous expliquer le problème scientifiquement, il y en aurait-ils parmis vous qui auraient acheté un iPad en Apple store physique pour nous donner un retour positif?


----------



## amine07 (22 Avril 2011)

Tu peux nous faire une photo pepes de tes fuites ?
Merci !


----------



## rexet (22 Avril 2011)

Je reçois aujourd'hui mon 32Go 3G du nouveau stock fraîchement arrivé chez SFR, je vous tiendrai au courant. Si jamais j'ai l'effet Mura alors je pense que j'attendrai que le problème soit résolu avant d'aller le faire changer chez Apple. En attendant profitez en  !


----------



## pharmapetel (22 Avril 2011)

Hier soir j'ai fais un petit tour sur les forums d'Apple pour voir un peu si les ricains avaient encore les soucis et j'ai posté mon petit lien sur les écrans défectueux de LG et j'ai eu une réflexion intéressante d'un mec qui pense que les usines de Foxcon fabriquent aussi de joujous pour LG et que cela devait être du à leur cadences infernales.. (soit dit en passant on est à des milliers de km de la France, ou le plus lent définit le standard..)

En revanche il semble que Apple soit en train de rectifier un peu le tir et certains commencent à avoir des version exemptes de défaut majeur...

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2779476?start=690&tstart=0


----------



## la_quiche (22 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde!
> Bon, a présent que La Quiche a cassé son iPad 2 pour se venger et nous expliquer le problème scientifiquement, il y en aurait-ils parmis vous qui auraient acheté un iPad en Apple store physique pour nous donner un retour positif?


Bonjour aussi

'marche très bien mon ipad


----------



## pharmapetel (22 Avril 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> Bonjour aussi
> 
> 'marche très bien mon ipad



Moui... en tout cas je t'achèterais rien d'occasion Quichounet!

Bon et puis je ne demandais pas qui a réparé son iPad et comment mais qui a fait un truc normal, c'est dire aller à l'Apple Store, acheter son iPad 2, voir qu'il n'y a pas de fuite et donc ne pas commencer à baliser et à taper sur google "fuite de lumière" afin de tomber sur notre petit forum bien sympatique 

(C'est donc pour ça que je demande encore à nos rédacteurs de bien vouloir en parler en front page avec sondage à l'appuis, plutôt que de nous faire des études camouflées pour Apple.. qui se fout du prix de Lion?! c'est évident qu'il sera à 29.. à moins qu'Apple n'ai l'idée de monter ses tarifs et qu'il demande à ses "sites partenaires" de tâter le terrain)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (22 Avril 2011)

Hello :
_
*selon les analyses d'iSuppli, l'entreprise connaît quand même quelques soucis de production pour son iPad 2.... **En cause, la qualité défaillante de certains écrans LCD...*_ *D'après iSuppli, Apple aurait maintenant réglé ces soucis de production*

http://www.igen.fr/ipad/quelques-soucis-de-fabrication-pour-l-ipad-2-43562#comments

Est-ce liée au problème de fuites de lumières ? un espoir de voir ce problème réglé sur les séries à venir d'ici peu ?


----------



## spinacle (22 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Oui un produit Apple acheté n'importe où peut être échangé chez Apple (mais pas remboursé évidemment). Il faudrait l'épingler en début de forum car c'est une question qui revient souvent.



Attention toutefois, tout les ipads, iphone acheté à la base chez un opérateur de téléphonie seront échangés par du reconditionné et non pas par un totalement neuf.


----------



## Takaru77 (22 Avril 2011)

Je suis également dans le même embarras que vous! 
J'ai acheté mon Ipad2 le lendemain de sa sortie (Après avoir abandonné la réservation en ligne sur l'Apple Store -> 3-4 sem d'attente!), chez Darty, et manque de bol, des fuites de lumières sur l'écran...

J'ai contacté Apple récemment pour leur faire part de mon problème!

J'avoue que la discussion sur le forum m'a beaucoup aidé! Et beaucoup conseillé!

La conseillère au bout du fil était très compréhensive et a accepté sans problème l'échange de l'Ipad dans un Apple Store.

J'attends patiemment que les Ipad2 vendu en Apple Store physique (Louvre et Opéra) soit sans défauts pour me lancer... Et prendre rdv! Il ne faut pas que le problème d'écran soit minimisé par les genius et les vendeurs qui nous racontent qu'il faut attendre que cela sèche 3 semaines sous la pleine lune...

Merci à tous les protagonistes de cette discussion qui font avancer et bouger les choses...

Je trouve que c'est une honte que Apple fasse la sourde oreille! Ils ont produit des IPad2 avec un gros soucis d'effet mura !!!

Il faut assumer et rectifier le tir, maintenant...

Encore merci à tous pour vos expériences personnelles


----------



## Thr_ju (22 Avril 2011)

spinacle a dit:


> Attention toutefois, tout les ipads, iphone acheté à la base chez un opérateur de téléphonie seront échangés par du reconditionné et non pas par un totalement neuf.



Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai. Tout produit Apple acheté n'importe où (y/c Apple Store) sera échangé par le même stock de produits d'échange (refurb ou neuf). ça n'a rien a voir avec le fait de l'avoir acheté dans tel ou tel magasin.

Ne pas confondre échange SAV et remboursement pendant les 14 jours, où là, on rapporte le produit pour remboursement, et on peut éventuellement en acheter un autre plus tard dont on sera évidemment sûr qu'il est neuf.


----------



## pharmapetel (22 Avril 2011)

Chers monomaniaques de l'iPad 2, me voici enfin en présence d'un iPad 2 Blanc 64Gb Wifi en état de marche, acheté today à l'Apple STore du Louvre. je viens de tester toutes les fonctions et pas de tâches à signaler...

Je devrais être content mais j'attends de voir si le fait de le tenir dans les mains et de presser sur l'écran ne fera rien apparaitre.

Mais bon voilà enfin un qui n'est pas avec l'effet Mura!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (22 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Chers monomaniaques de l'iPad 2, me voici enfin en présence d'un iPad 2 Blanc 64Gb Wifi en état de marche, acheté today à l'Apple STore du Louvre. je viens de tester toutes les fonctions et pas de tâches à signaler...
> 
> Je devrais être content mais j'attends de voir si le fait de le tenir dans les mains et de presser sur l'écran ne fera rien apparaitre.
> 
> Mais bon voilà enfin un qui n'est pas avec l'effet Mura!



Super !!!

Tu sais si c'est un nouvel arrivage t'as questionné le vendeur ?
Pas de pixel mort non plus ?

Bon enfin tu vas pouvoir en profiter mais le sert pas trop fort contre toi même du t'es content, faudrait pas l'abîmer :rateau:


----------



## jayjay555 (22 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Chers monomaniaques de l'iPad 2, me voici enfin en présence d'un iPad 2 Blanc 64Gb Wifi en état de marche, acheté today à l'Apple STore du Louvre. je viens de tester toutes les fonctions et pas de tâches à signaler...
> 
> Je devrais être content mais j'attends de voir si le fait de le tenir dans les mains et de presser sur l'écran ne fera rien apparaitre.
> 
> Mais bon voilà enfin un qui n'est pas avec l'effet Mura!




INCROYABLE... Des photos..  (attends quand même d'être dans le noir...)


----------



## la_quiche (22 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Chers monomaniaques de l'iPad 2, me voici enfin en présence d'un iPad 2 Blanc 64Gb Wifi en état de marche, acheté today à l'Apple STore du Louvre. je viens de tester toutes les fonctions et pas de tâches à signaler...
> 
> Je devrais être content mais j'attends de voir si le fait de le tenir dans les mains et de presser sur l'écran ne fera rien apparaitre.
> 
> Mais bon voilà enfin un qui n'est pas avec l'effet Mura!



Bein voilà une bonne chose de faite. Content pour toi.

Mais c'est quand même lamentable que ce soit un parcours du combattant pour avoir un ipad potable (à moins défier toutes les probabilités).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Avril 2011)

jayjay555 a dit:


> INCROYABLE... Des photos..  (attends quand même d'être dans le noir...)



J'adore la réflexion...  Y a pas de traces visible, faut en chercher dans le noir... Si elles sont invisibles, on se fiche des traces invisibles a l'utilisation... C'est quand meme dingue...


----------



## la_quiche (22 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello :
> _
> *selon les analyses d'iSuppli, l'entreprise connaît quand même quelques soucis de production pour son iPad 2.... **En cause, la qualité défaillante de certains écrans LCD...*_ *D'après iSuppli, Apple aurait maintenant réglé ces soucis de production*
> 
> ...



Dans une autre news que j'ai chopé en visitant le forum où pharmapetel a posté, l'analyste d'ISupply est claire : ces problèmes de qualité des composants et de la fabrication, sont dûs à un lancement prématuré de l'ipad2, apple s'est précipité pour tuer dans l'oeuf la concurrence des tablettes d'android double coeur qui pointaient leur nez...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/zd/20110421/tc_zd/263447


----------



## John Kay (22 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'adore la réflexion...  Y a pas de traces visible, faut en chercher dans le noir... Si elles sont invisibles, on se fiche des traces invisibles a l'utilisation... C'est quand meme dingue...



Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord.
Je me suis aperçu des traces sur le mien en regardant des films, dans mon pieux. La pièce était noire&#8230; et on ne voyait plus que les effets mura jaune !
Alors, si cet "usage" n'est pas prévu dans l'utilisation de l'iPad et que j'en demande trop, je crois que j'acheterai plus leurs produits.

PS : Mon dossier est toujours "en transit" chez Apple depuis le début de semaine. UPS leur a bien livré l'iPad défectueux, mais depuis plus de nouvelles. J'ose croire que c'est pour être sûr d'avoir un nouvel appareil nickel et qu'ils l'ont pas perdu dans leurs locaux ^^


----------



## la_quiche (22 Avril 2011)

John Kay a dit:


> J'ose croire que c'est pour être sûr d'avoir un nouvel appareil nickel



je crois malheureusement qu'ils ne poussent pas le contrôle jusqu'à ce point. L'ipad que j'ai reçu mardi (appel au SAV vendredi dernier, expédié lundi) avait un écran pourrave (mura+ pixel mort)...


----------



## pharmapetel (22 Avril 2011)

Après avoir un peu été sur les gardes pendant ces deux premières heures je commence à trouver l'euphorie de la (re)découverte de l'ipad ? 

J'en profite que ma copine se change pour vous dire que c'était très sympa de chatter avec vous et que je reviendrai vous narguer un petit peu!

En ce qui concerne mon achat voici quelques petits détails...
Je suis donc allé à l'Apple store du Louvre ou j'ai parlé un peu avec le vendeur qui m'a confirmé qu'ils ont reçu des nouveaux stock.. J'avais l'air assez peu crédule je pense mais il m'a dit que les iPad 2 qu'ils venaient d'activer tokay étaient mis à jour!

Ce qui n'était pas le cas du précédent (acheté quelques jours plus tôt seulement)

Cela s'est confirmé à la connexion iTunes 
Donc j'ai testé les pixels morts, y en a pas, les taches sont totalement absentes, (même dans les toilettes  ) et sinon j'ai testé le wifi qui est très véloce ainsi que les hauts parleurs, le gyroscope (avec modern combat 2 qui est une tuerie au passage) la prise casque, les boutons et la finition parfaite (j'y suis allé à la loupe, tout est ok)

J'ai remarqué aussi que l'emballage donnait une impression plus propre et que le plastique qui recouvrait l'ipad était un peu plus mat et épais.

Le série est DLXFK si cela peut en aider certains...

En tout cas cela valait le coup, il est très cool, et le redécouvrir en admirant son écran parfait est un plaisir.
Pour info, comme je pensais que la pression pouvait avoir un effet néfaste, je l'ai tenu fermement pendant bien deux heures ou je le testais et j'ai bien pressé l'écran en fraggant sur modern combat 2 
Résultat: nickel!

Bon voilà, ma belle vient de rentrer dans mon bureau et si je n'ai pas envie de voir mon précieux passer par la fenêtre depuis ses petites mains toutes fines, j'ai intérêt à vous laisser! Bon weekend à tous.

A oui et j'oubliais:

"envoyé de mon iPad 2"


----------



## la_quiche (22 Avril 2011)

Bonne bourre


----------



## amine07 (22 Avril 2011)

Mon iPad récupéré  était en 4.3, une MàJ l'attendez en le branchant, un signe de l'ancienne série ? des tâches commencent à apparaître alors qu'il était sans aucune tâches encore hier ;(


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (22 Avril 2011)

@pharmapetel

C'est super de lire que "enfin" tu as eu un iPad sans défaut... c'est grâce aussi à toi (et les autres) que l'on peut avoir de bonnes infos.

Ton iPad était dejà en 4.3.1 ?? C'est sans doute un indice...

Bon il semble donc qu'une nouveau production d'iPad 2 doit arrivée... J'attends que cela de confirme et hop ! un iPad 2 noir pour moi


----------



## la_quiche (22 Avril 2011)

amine07 a dit:


> Mon iPad récupéré  était en 4.3



4.3(.1?)

Sinon faut pas faire le lien entre màj d'iOS et survenu ou absence d'effet de mura...sauf peut-être pour un ipad neuf (4.3.2 = dernière fournée = ecran OK...?) comme pour pharmapetel...à moins qu'il n'ait (enfin!) eu qu'un coup de chance

@pharmapetel : ton ipad d'hier (#5) il était 4.3.1 ou 4.3.2?


----------



## amine07 (22 Avril 2011)

@la_quiche Je n'ai pas précisé, oui en 4.3.1 et oui il est neuf ! Après comme tu dis je ne sais pas si il y a effectivement un rapport...


----------



## la_quiche (22 Avril 2011)

Non c'est un problème matériel

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h58 ----------

Bon sinon sinon j'ai désolidarisé la carte-controlleur de la dalle (qui ne sont en fait que reliées par 2/3 nappes souples...la carte est enveloppée dans une sorte de papier plastifié noir et ce package est collé au double face sur le dos de la dalle...résultat : atténuation du dernier effet mura récalcitrant

...en gros, invisible dans le noir à luminosité standard (50%), perceptible au max (100%), mais la zone reste encore sensible à la pression sur la périphérie de la vitre -> augmentation du défaut (même le fait de remettre la vitre en place fait ça...)

Enfin quand je vois la différence (juste en supprimant au maximum les contraintes de compression-tension sur les bords de la dalle) entre le moment où je l'ai débalé et maintenant y'a pas photo...

Ils avaient pas penser à incorporer l'écran dans un bain d'huile à Cupertino ?

Je cite un commentaire d'un certain "Pete" qui m'a bien fait rire, en réaction à un article d'ipadd.fr :
"_Cest la raison pour laquelle il faut faire la queue dès 7 h du matin devant lapple store pour acheter un appareil dont on ignore sil peut plaire et constituer un réel besoin.
Illuminé de service, ta patience et ton fanatisme se trouvent justement récompensés par le Grand Marketing puisque la lumière vient tout de même à toi.
Regarde bien: elle se trouve sur lécran de ton ipad 2 au coin inférieur droit.
Sois bienheureux._"


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Avril 2011)

Ceux qui recevront les iPad en 4.3.2 seront sur que leur date de fabrication est récente .
Pour moi il était en 4.3.1 N° série DLXFJ et pas de problèmes ...Pour le moment !


----------



## nicolasdenice (22 Avril 2011)

Pour ma part, mon iPad 2 qui n'avait pas de fuites de lumière après 5 échanges en présentent maintenant.

Je suis assidument ce forum et j'attendrais les nouvelles séries pour effectuer, je l'espère un 6eme et dernier échange.


----------



## la_quiche (22 Avril 2011)

combien de temps entre le déballage et l'apparition des défauts ?

edit : 4 jours c'est ça ? (j'ai vu tes posts)

même si on tombe sur un ipad OK, se dire que ça peut rapidement se gâter avec le temps (ou pas) ça devient pénible....


----------



## axool76 (23 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Je suis passé à l'Apple Store Sainte-Catherine, au Canada, à Montréal. J'ai pu tester un iPad 2 et j'ai effectivement constaté des fuites de lumières qui étaient encore plus visibles si on appuyait assez fort sur le bord concerné. J'en ai parlé à un des vendeurs qui m'a dit que dans le cas où mon [futur] iPad présentait ce problème, il me serait directement échangé durant la période de garantie (1 an donc).

Enfin c'était juste pour l'info  .


----------



## worldice (23 Avril 2011)

Hello,

2 très bonnes nouvelles pour moi :
- La première j'ai ouvert mon iPad 2 commandé le 25 Mars à 2h sur le site d'Apple (je ne l'ouvre que maintenant car c'est un cadeau)
- La deuxième : il n'a AUCUN problème d'écran. J'ai beau mettre une image noir et m'enfermer dans une pièce 100% noire et je ne vois qu'une toute petite trace jaune en bas, mais c'est à peine visible. Je n'aurai donc besoin de le renvoyer.

Appareil vraiment extraordinaire, c'est mon premier iPad.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (23 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> 2 très bonnes nouvelles pour moi :
> - La première j'ai ouvert mon iPad 2 commandé le 25 Mars à 2h sur le site d'Apple (je ne l'ouvre que maintenant car c'est un cadeau)
> ...



Hello,

Excellente nouvelle !! je suis ravi pour toi 

Peux-tu nous dire si il était déjà en iOS 4.3.2 et si le numéro de série commence par DLXFK comme pharmapetel ?

Merci et profites-en bien


----------



## worldice (23 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Excellente nouvelle !! je suis ravi pour toi
> 
> ...



Oui, je vais voir tout ça. Oui, il me semble que la série c'est ça (je l'avais dit il y a quelques jours). Je répondrai d'ici quelques heures.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (23 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Oui, je vais voir tout ça. Oui, il me semble que la série c'est ça (je l'avais dit il y a quelques jours). Je répondrai d'ici quelques heures.



Super merci


----------



## worldice (23 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Super merci



Je suis en 4.3.1 (faut que je fasse la mise a jour) et c'est un DLXFJA...

J'ai donc eu pas mal de chance car c'est l'ancienne série...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2011)

Le Genius à Montpellier m'a dit qu'il n'avait fait quasiment aucun échange : Les clients de l'AS Montpellier seraient-ils aveugles ?


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le Genius à Montpellier m'a dit qu'il n'avait fait quasiment aucun échange : Les clients de l'AS Montpellier seraient-ils aveugles ?



Il y a de fortes probabilités que le Génius de Montpellier te raconte des "carabistouilles" mais il faut cependant bien comprendre qu'un forum comme celui ci est plus une concentration  des problèmes qu'un satisfécit.
La difficulté est de quantifier le problème mais le fait que cenrtains d'entre nous aient procédé à plusieurs échanges consécutifs semble bien confirmer que cet iPad a des défauts !
La conclusion à cette situation (comme à d'autres précédentes) c'est que dorénavant je ne me précipiterai pas sur les premiers modèles !
Cette décision est définitive !


----------



## Gwen (23 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Mais j'ai tout de même l'impression qu'il est difficile de parler de ce genre de chose quand ont est connecté à Apple professionnellement..



Je ne vais pas me faire l'avocat du diable, mais je pense tout simplement qu'il difficile de parler d'un problème que l'on n'expérimente pas soit-même. Oui, le forum est inondé de message sur le sujet, mais un bon journaliste doit aussi vérifier ce qu'il avance.


----------



## MacJess (23 Avril 2011)

Moi je pense machiaveliquement que moins on en parle et mieux c'est pour ceux qui le savent. En effet Apple ne pourra jamais remplacer la quasi totalité des ipad2 vendus, par contre les ipad2 des quelques "geek" au courant seront facilement échangeables, c'est un peu égoïste, j'en ai parfaitement conscience mais que les journalistes ne traitent pas de ce sujet m'arrange!


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (24 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le Genius à Montpellier m'a dit qu'il n'avait fait quasiment aucun échange : Les clients de l'AS Montpellier seraient-ils aveugles ?



Je ne pense pas qu'ils le soient. Par contre les genius...
J'ai acheté mon iPad là-bas et il a des fuites de lumière. Au moment où je l'achetais quelqu'un ramenait justement le sien pour un pb de... fuite de lumière. Mais c'est surement une pure coïncidence. :sleep:


----------



## worldice (24 Avril 2011)

Après une grosse après-midi d'utilisation, toujours pas de fuites de lumière ou autre... Il n'y en a qu'une toute petite pas vraiment bizarre.

Sinon, chose bizarre : il y a une petite poussière blanche coincée entre l'écran et le verre. Bon, elle est petite donc je m'en fiche pas mal mais c'est bizarre !


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (24 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Je suis en 4.3.1 (faut que je fasse la mise a jour) et c'est un DLXFJA...
> 
> J'ai donc eu pas mal de chance car c'est l'ancienne série...



Ca correspond à ce que j'ai constaté hier. J'étais à l'espace culturel Leclerc de Rochefort (17) où j'ai pu tester deux iPad 2 en demo. Tous deux avaient des fuites, mais très légères (luminosité à 100% avec un éclairage ambiant pas très violent). Le moins atteint n'avait qu'une petite tache jaune située en bas à droite entre le bouton home et le coin de l'écran. En revanche je n'ai pas pensé à regarder le numéro de série.


----------



## worldice (24 Avril 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Ca correspond à ce que j'ai constaté hier. J'étais à l'espace culturel Leclerc de Rochefort (17) où j'ai pu tester deux iPad 2 en demo. Tous deux avaient des fuites, mais très légères (luminosité à 100% avec un éclairage ambiant pas très violent). Le moins atteint n'avait qu'une petite tache jaune située en bas à droite entre le bouton home et le coin de l'écran. En revanche je n'ai pas pensé à regarder le numéro de série.



De toutes façon, le numéro de série est sur la boite. Moi, je ne vois pas du tout les fuites en plein jour, uniquement dans le noir complet et encore, faut regarder que ça ! J'en ai qu'une toute petite sur un des deux grands côtés.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (24 Avril 2011)

Le principal est bien sûr de ne pas être incommodé par ces taches. 
En ce qui me concerne je pense aussi à la revente de l'appareil d'ici un an. Si dans 6 mois le pb des fuites est résolu je serai marron si je tombe sur un acheteur au courant du phénomène. Pour cette raison je préfère attendre qques mois et faire l'échange auprès du SAV.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Avril 2011)

Hello,

Tout ça ne me dit quand acheter l'iPad 2 j'avais un espoir vendredi avec pharmapetel et je garde espoir !!
Si d'autres personnes confirment qu'ils ont eu un iPad 2 en 4.3.2 et sans problème d'écran c'est qu'il s'agit d'une nouvelle production... je pense...

Y'a plus qu'à attendre :mouais:


----------



## la_quiche (24 Avril 2011)

Joyeuses Pâques 

[esprit tranquille]
Je conseillerais à celles et ceux qui constatent des fuites de lumières ou autres petits defauts de quand même appeler le SAV pour ouvrir un dossier et vous faire confirmer la possibilité d'un échange...même si vous ne souhaitez pas l'échanger,  ou alors attendre pour le faire...parce que si apple réussit à finalement produire des ipads top qualité par cargo entier (c'est peut-être déjà le cas) et que ça vous fait changer d'avis...d'autant qu'apple ne discute pas l'échange pour l'instant...
[/esprit tranquille]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h00 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Je ne vais pas me faire l'avocat du diable, mais je pense tout simplement qu'il difficile de parler d'un problème que l'on n'expérimente pas soit-même. Oui, le forum est inondé de message sur le sujet, mais un bon journaliste doit aussi vérifier ce qu'il avance.



Nou serions tous trés intéressés par un article fouillé sur ces problèmes...d'autant que c'est évoqué dans beaucoup d'articles suite à la publication des résultats d'apple comme une des causes de la pénurie et de la revision à la baisse des estimations de vente d'ipad en 2011...

mais surtout parce que ça fait chier


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tout ça ne me dit quand acheter l'iPad 2 j'avais un espoir vendredi avec pharmapetel et je garde espoir !!
> Si d'autres personnes confirment qu'ils ont eu un iPad 2 en 4.3.2 et sans problème d'écran c'est qu'il s'agit d'une nouvelle production... je pense...
> ...



Achète un iPad 1 , tu ferras des économies


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Achète un iPad 1 , tu ferras des économies



Je l'ai vendu pour acheter le 2


----------



## Bd57 (24 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tout ça ne me dit quand acheter l'iPad 2 j'avais un espoir vendredi avec pharmapetel et je garde espoir !!
> Si d'autres personnes confirment qu'ils ont eu un iPad 2 en 4.3.2 et sans problème d'écran c'est qu'il s'agit d'une nouvelle production... je pense...
> ...



Bonsoir. Je vous donne mon retour d'experience. J'ai moi aussi eu des fuites importantes sur un ipad acquis le 25/03. Retour chez mon apr 10 jours apres et ensuite retour d'un nouvel ipad au bout de 10 jours. ( et non pas 3-5 comme prevu ) Ce deuxieme ipad presente moins de fuites mais encore beaucoup alors qu'il etait en 4.3.2... Les deux etaient de la meme serie. Je pense que j'ai herite d'un refurb mis a jour en hollande... Donc ne pas se fier non plus a la version d'ios...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Avril 2011)

Bd57 a dit:


> Bonsoir. Je vous donne mon retour d'experience. J'ai moi aussi eu des fuites importantes sur un ipad acquis le 25/03. Retour chez mon apr 10 jours apres et ensuite retour d'un nouvel ipad au bout de 10 jours. ( et non pas 3-5 comme prevu ) Ce deuxieme ipad presente moins de fuites mais encore beaucoup alors qu'il etait en 4.3.2... Les deux etaient de la meme serie. Je pense que j'ai herite d'un refurb mis a jour en hollande... Donc ne pas se fier non plus a la version d'ios...



Salut,

Merci pour ton retour, effectivement tu as sans doute bénéficié d'un iPad du refurb mis jour.
Je pensais que les échanges se faisaient contre un neuf moi et pas un refurb...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2011)

C'est pareil que pour les iPhone 
Ils m'ont échangé le mien hier et l'écran rétina m'a l'air bien plus moisi , et le Bouton d'allumage a du jeu..


----------



## knowledge (26 Avril 2011)

Pour ma part je viens de recevoir mon Ipad en début d'après-midi, commandé sur l'apple store le 30mars et expédié le 21 avril.

Je l'ai reçu en 4.3.1, et très honnêtement, je trouve qu'on est pas récompensé d'être un fidèle de la pomme ( nostalgie de mon quadra 700 XD )

Je pense que je ferais valoir mon droit de rétractation de 15 jours sous une petite dizaine, histoire ensuite d'en recommander un, et d'espérer avoir le droit à la bonne série


----------



## John Kay (26 Avril 2011)

Le mien ressemblait à ça quand je regardais une vidéo C'est franchement inacceptable. Je comprends pas certains fans d'Apple qui ne voient pas où est le problème !

En attendant, ça fait une semaine que Apple a récupéré mon iPad 2 défectueux, et j'attends toujours qu'ils m'en renvoient un propre Bref, je patiente en espérant en avoir un sans défaut


----------



## worldice (26 Avril 2011)

Yaouh, tu n'a pas eu de chance là !
Moi, j'ai commandé le mien le 25/03 sur l'AppleStore en ligne et reçu autour du 10 avril. Je l'ai ouvert Samedi dernier (donc il est résté éteint, dans sa boite 10/15j) et résultat : quasiment aucune tache (une seule toute petite à peine visible).
J'étais en 4.3.1 et je ne sais pas si c'était un gros coup de chance ou les 10j de repos sans l'allumer qui ont fait effet.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (26 Avril 2011)

knowledge a dit:


> Pour ma part je viens de recevoir mon Ipad en début d'après-midi, commandé sur l'apple store le 30mars et expédié le 21 avril.
> 
> Je l'ai reçu en 4.3.1, et très honnêtement, je trouve qu'on est pas récompensé d'être un fidèle de la pomme ( nostalgie de mon quadra 700 XD )
> 
> Je pense que je ferais valoir mon droit de rétractation de 15 jours sous une petite dizaine, histoire ensuite d'en recommander un, et d'espérer avoir le droit à la bonne série



Effectivement c'est visible sur les photos...

Tu étais en 4.3.1 donc on peut en déduire qu'il s'agit de la première série et pas d'une dernière production... enfin c'est qu'une hypothèse.


----------



## knowledge (26 Avril 2011)

Oui je me suis surement retrouvé avec l'ancienne série ( mon numéro de série est en DQTFJ , mais je ne sais pas trop à quoi cela correspond, ça parle peut-être d'avantage à certains ).

Enfin j'espère surtout que ceux qui ont reçu un Ipad sans défaut en 4.3.2 ne seront pas des cas isolés et qu'Apple a bel et bien réagi face à ce problème.


----------



## Mrpapin (26 Avril 2011)

bonsoir à tous 

eh bien cette histoire va durer encore un petit moment je crois car moi j'en suis à mon 4eme ipad 2 qui devrait me revenir fin de semaine et si il est pas bon , j aurai droit a un tout neuf du stock webstore.
Mais bon d'apres ce que je lis , les nouveaux livrés sont toujours aussi atteint par la meme maladie , je me demande alors comment s'en sortir car en plus de ces problemes de lumieres , chaque ipad que j ai eu , meme le premier avait des coups exterieurs ce qui est quand même impressionnant vu le prix que l on paye ces ipads .
Du coup , je sais plus quoi faire continuer sur des ipad refurb jusqu a celui qui me conviendra ou en avoir un neuf et prendre le risque d avoir encore plus de problemes avec 3 sem de delais de livraison
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## snake626 (26 Avril 2011)

Pour donner suite à mes aventures iPadesque voici un récapitulatif avec n°série et dates :

Saga de iPad 2 Noir Wifi 16 go acheté le 25/03
Sérial : DQTFD...
1 énorme fuite blanche au dessus de bouton home

Remplacé par un modèle parfait sans fuite de lumières le 12/04 :
Sérial : DLXFJ...

Ouf le cadeau de mon père sauvé 


Saga de l&#8217;iPad 2 blanc 32 WIFI acheté le 25/03
Serial : DLXFD...
2 grosses fuites aux coins gauche en haut et en bas

Remplacé le 02/04 par :
Serial : DLXFF...
5 fuites dont 2 importantes 

Remplacé le 15/04 par :
Serial : DLXFF...
7 fuites dont une extrêmement large et 2 particulièrement intenses 

Remplacé le 22/04 par :
Serial : DLXFF...
6 fuites dont 2 particulièrement intenses 

Ce dernier sera échangé contre un produit neuf sortie d'usine sans passage sav. La procédure est spéciale avec renvoi de la boite d'origine + les accessoires contre un produit neuf de dernière série! Mais les délais sont plus long!

Je vous tiens au courant

Concernant mes 3 derniers modèles ils étaient tous issuent de la même série et semblent présenter les mêmes problèmes (plus ou moins au mêmes endroits avec la même intensité) contrairement aux iPad des autres séries ! Hasard? Coïncidence?

Concernant les personnes qui viennent ici nous dire que leur fuites de lumières ne les embêtent pas je leur pose juste une petite question : que faites vous sur ce topic? 

En attendant j'espère que mon problème touche à sa fin avec cet ultime échange!

A bientôt pour de meilleurs nouvelles!


----------



## knowledge (26 Avril 2011)

Je pense que le mieux est effectivement d'éviter la procédure de SAV, surtout avec leur histoire de stock spécial, qui n'est sommes-toutes composés je suppose que d'anciennes séries toutes aussi douteuses.

Pour ma part, je vais simplement renvoyer l'Ipad et en recommander un dans la foulée, c'est sur que je vais devoir attendre peut-être 3 semaines, mais au moins j'espère que le problème aura été corrigé sur toute la production.


----------



## MacJess (26 Avril 2011)

Une question :

J'ai acheté mon Ipad à l'Apple-store du Louvre voila 1 mois, il a quelques légères fuites de lumière. Puis je me rendre directement à cet Apple-store pour l'échanger contre un produit neuf en espérant qu'il ne présente pas le même défaut?

Ou dois-je contacter le service après vente d'Apple au préalable pour faire valider mon échange puis me rendre à l'Apple-store?


----------



## worldice (26 Avril 2011)

snake626 a dit:


> Pour donner suite à mes aventures iPadesque voici un récapitulatif avec n°série et dates :
> 
> Saga de iPad 2 Noir Wifi 16 go acheté le 25/03
> Sérial : DQTFD...
> ...



C'est quoi ton histoire de renvoyer un iPad dans sa boite pour t'en redonner un sorti de l'usine ? Un sorte d'échange standart ? Comment fait-on ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h35 ----------




MacJess a dit:


> Une question :
> 
> J'ai acheté mon Ipad à l'Apple-store du Louvre voila 1 mois, il a quelques légères fuites de lumière. Puis je me rendre directement à cet Apple-store pour l'échanger contre un produit neuf en espérant qu'il ne présente pas le même défaut?
> 
> Ou dois-je contacter le service après vente d'Apple au préalable pour faire valider mon échange puis me rendre à l'Apple-store?



Euh... je crois qu'il faut, pour que cela soit plus simple pour toi, appeler cet AppleStore. Tu prendra un rendez-vous pour l'après-midi ou le lendemain et tu verra las-bas. Par contre, si ça fait plus de 30j que tu as le produit je crois qu'il ne peuvent te redonner un produit neuf mais un produit quasi neuf, du refurb.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (26 Avril 2011)

Quelqu'un sait-il le numéro de la version d'iOS des iPads activés ce jour dans les AppleStore ?


----------



## Mrpapin (26 Avril 2011)

POUR L ECHANGE CONTRE UN NEUF C EST QUE LE MANAGER DU SAV QUI PEUT TE LE PROPOSER C EST CE QUI S EST PASSE POUR MON CAS MAIS J AI PREFERE TENTER UN NOUVEL ESSAI SAV AVANT DE TENTER CETTE PROCEDURE CAR DELAI ASSEZ LONG ET RESULTAT PAS SUR DU TOUT VU LES DERNIERS IPADS DEFECTUEUX LIVRES AVEC LES FUITES


----------



## MacJess (26 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Euh... je crois qu'il faut, pour que cela soit plus simple pour toi, appeler cet AppleStore. Tu prendra un rendez-vous pour l'après-midi ou le lendemain et tu verra las-bas. Par contre, si ça fait plus de 30j que tu as le produit je crois qu'il ne peuvent te redonner un produit neuf mais un produit quasi neuf, du refurb.



Merci pour ta réponse, mais en fait cela ne fait pas exactement un mois (achat le dimanche 3 avril), puis je dans ces conditions l'échanger contre un neuf ? (A la limite je préfére presque garder le mien que me retrouver avec un refurb qui a quasiment les même défauts.)

Dans l'affirmative et dans l'hypothèse ou le modèle neuf présente le même défaut aurais-je un nouveau délai de 30 jour pour l'échanger ou devrais-je le faire avant le 3 mai?


----------



## worldice (26 Avril 2011)

MacJess a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, mais en fait cela ne fait pas exactement un mois (achat le dimanche 3 avril), puis je dans ces conditions l'échanger contre un neuf ? (A la limite je préfére presque garder le mien que me retrouver avec un refurb qui a quasiment les même défauts.)
> 
> Dans l'affirmative et dans l'hypothèse ou le modèle neuf présente le même défaut aurais-je un nouveau délai de 30 jour pour l'échanger ou devrais-je le faire avant le 3 mai?



Je te conseille d'aller dans ton AppleStore avant la fin de la semaine mais normalement, tu aura de nouveau 30j.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h48 ----------




Mrpapin a dit:


> POUR L ECHANGE CONTRE UN NEUF C EST QUE LE MANAGER DU SAV QUI PEUT TE LE PROPOSER C EST CE QUI S EST PASSE POUR MON CAS MAIS J AI PREFERE TENTER UN NOUVEL ESSAI SAV AVANT DE TENTER CETTE PROCEDURE CAR DELAI ASSEZ LONG ET RESULTAT PAS SUR DU TOUT VU LES DERNIERS IPADS DEFECTUEUX LIVRES AVEC LES FUITES



PAS BESOIN D&#8217;ÉCRIRE MAL ET EN MAJUSCULES,
mais merci pour la réponse (n'est-ce pas mieux en minuscules ?).*
MERCI !*


----------



## snake626 (26 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> C'est quoi ton histoire de renvoyer un iPad dans sa boite pour t'en redonner un sorti de l'usine ? Un sorte d'échange standart ? Comment fait-on ?



Alors pour ma part j'ai passé une heure au tel avec le sav Apple puis le service technique avant qu'il me propose cette solution de dernier recours! Après tout ces échanges j'étais en pétard et j'ai demandé le remboursement de mon iPad 2! Pour calmer le jeu ils m'ont proposés cette méthode! 

Après les délais sont long (1 mois environs)


----------



## worldice (27 Avril 2011)

snake626 a dit:


> Alors pour ma part j'ai passé une heure au tel avec le sav Apple puis le service technique avant qu'il me propose cette solution de dernier recours! Après tout ces échanges j'étais en pétard et j'ai demandé le remboursement de mon iPad 2! Pour calmer le jeu ils m'ont proposés cette méthode!
> 
> Après les délais sont long (1 mois environs)



C'est byzarre car ça vaut plus le côut de le renvoyer (on peut renvoyer son produit dans les 15j après sa réception, si on est pas satisfait) et en recommander un puisque les délais sont plus courts !


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2011)

Vous savez quoi, je viens de constater que mon iMac a également ce genre de Halo de lumière au niveau de l'iSight 

Depuis l'histoire du iPad, je ne vois plus que ça. Mais bon, c'est peut-être dû à une dalle vieillissante aussi.


----------



## worldice (27 Avril 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Vous savez quoi, je viens de constater que mon iMac a également ce genre de Halo de lumière au niveau de l'iSight
> 
> Depuis l'histoire du iPad, je ne vois plus que ça. Mais bon, c'est peut-être dû à une dalle vieillissante aussi.



Eh bain ! Imagine qu'on découvre ce problème sur tous les écrans qu'on à chez nous... :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h30 ----------

Devinez quoi ?
Je regardais une vidéo de la future tablette Asus (qui à l'air bof bof au passage, on dirait du toc). Et à un peu plus de 5min, le représentant Asus lance une application. La transition entre la page d'accueil et l'application se fait par quoi à votre avis ? Un écran noir ! Et il y avait quoi sur l'écran noir ? Des tâches jaunes !

Regardez la capture de la vidéo :  







Deux sont bien visibles, une en bas à gauche et une plus large, moins intense en bas à droite. Le pire c'est que dans la pièce où ils sont, il y a un peu de lumière => ça doit être pire en plein noir !


----------



## snake626 (27 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> C'est byzarre car ça vaut plus le côut de le renvoyer (on peut renvoyer son produit dans les 15j après sa réception, si on est pas satisfait) et en recommander un puisque les délais sont plus courts !



Oui effectivement le renvoi dans les 15 jours est intéressant, bien plus que le sav ou tu récupère un refurb, mais pour ma part j'ai acheter le miens le 25 mars donc trop tard pour le retour!

D'ailleur je pense que les refurb sav sont en partie des retours clients "qui ont changé d'avis dans les 15 jours" sans préciser la vrai nature de leurs retours => donc des tests machine plus light. Ça pourrait expliquer les échanges à répétition!
Enfin ça reste une théorie!


----------



## amine07 (27 Avril 2011)

Rdv prit demain à l'Apple store du Louvre, en espérant qu'ils auront du stock...!


----------



## pharmapetel (27 Avril 2011)

Salut tout le monde 
Juste pour vous narguer un peu:
Je suis trés content de mon iPad 2 acheté à l'Apple Store du louvre!
Je vois pas pourquoi vous râlez, tout ceci n'est qu'un mythe, aucun iPad 2 n'a ce problème... Sauf les 5 que j'ai acheté puis rendu avant de trouver enfin un non défecteux :love:

En tout cas NE PASSEZ PAS PAR LES REFURBS, ILS SONT ENCORE PIRES, CE SONT DES UNITES QUE LES GENS RAMENENT SANS FORCEMENT DIRE QUE C'EST A CAUSE DU PROBLEME DE LUMIERE ET ILS VONT DIRECT EN RECONDITIONNEMENT OU AUX RESERVES D'ECHANGE SAV. 

tiens cela me fait penser a une blague. Je vous la fait bien entendu:

"LAQUICHE: A L AIDE, QUELQU UN SAIT COMMENT ENLEVER LES MAJUSCULES?
PHARMAPETEL: NON, JE CROIS QUE C EST PAS POSSIBLE "

Elle est bonne non?
Je suis sorti...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Avril 2011)

@Pharmapetel

T'as vraiment du bol  tu as eu ton dernier iPad en 4.3.2 directement c'est ça ?


----------



## amine07 (27 Avril 2011)

@Pharmapetel merci pour ton retour ! et du coup l'écran est totalement noir, même pas une petite fuite ? (Incroyable...)


----------



## pharmapetel (27 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> @Pharmapetel
> 
> T'as vraiment du bol  tu as eu ton dernier iPad en 4.3.2 directement c'est ça ?



Oui!
Mais faites tout de même gaffe, comme du coup j'ai incité mes amis à aller en reprendre un nouveau, il n'y en avait que la moitié à peu près (sur 4 sur 7) qui étaient en 4.3.2, les autres étaient en 4.3.1 et un en 4.3 (il avait plein de taches d'ailleurs, ce qui prouve que c'était bien les premières séries..)
Sinon on est quatre a avoir une image réellement parfaite, sans aucune fuite, même en pressant un peu l'écran.

Je sais pas trop ce qu'ils ont fait pour régler le problème mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont protégé contre les pressions..

Par contre on a tous des numeros de serie différents qui suivent plutôt le modèle que la chronologie donc je ne peux pas trop vous aider.
Ha si, pour l'instant on a tous pris des blancs.. mais je pense que vu le succès des noirs ils vont avoir déjà bien écoulé les séries défectueuses..

En tout cas c'est bien la preuve qu'ils peuvent faire du bon boulot.
On a aussi tous remarqué un truc un peu bizarre:

Les boites sont différentes entre les nouvelles et les anciennes series. Sur les anciennes, la boite semble un emballée dans le celophane avec une certaine pression qui déforme les flancs de la boite, lui donnant grosso modo une forme étranglée..

Alors que les nouvelles sont parfaites..
Comme on a vraiment tous remarqué ça je pense que ça peut aider...

Anyway, pour moi c'est juste un mauvais souvenir et je commençais même à me demander si j'allais pas boycotter l'ipad.. mais là c'est une tuerie, il est vraiment très sympa, même si la navigation sans flash est un peu fastidueuse pour ma copine (apparemment les sites de fringues de princesses ne jurent que par flash, ce qui me vaut des "c'est nul ton joujou il peux même pas aller sur internet )

VIVE l'iPad 2 (et vivement le 3 )


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Avril 2011)

@pharmapetel 

Et tes amis l'on acheté au même endroit ?


----------



## la_quiche (27 Avril 2011)

@ pharmapetel : Sur les 3 foireux c'était avec l'ancien emballage?


----------



## snake626 (27 Avril 2011)

Ah des bonnes nouvelles enfin...

Concernant le miens il vient de partir pour un échange par TNT...

Wait and see


----------



## amine07 (27 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> En tout cas NE PASSEZ PAS PAR LES REFURBS, ILS SONT ENCORE PIRES, CE SONT DES UNITES QUE LES GENS RAMENENT SANS FORCEMENT DIRE QUE C'EST A CAUSE DU PROBLEME DE LUMIERE ET ILS VONT DIRECT EN RECONDITIONNEMENT OU AUX RESERVES D'ECHANGE SAV.



Comment savoir si celui que le sav te donne ne provient pas du refurb ou n'a pas était reconditionné ? il doit être sous blister ? Je ne pense pas que les mecs de chez Apple vont mentir sur ça mais enfin bon au cas ou.


----------



## pharmapetel (27 Avril 2011)

Oui apparemment l'emballage compte puisque les 4 qui sont nickels ont un emballage "normal".. Mais cela traduit juste le fait qu'ils ont aussi corrigé le tir sur le conditionnement.

Sinon, oui, que des ipad 2 blancs (2x32 1x16 et 1x64-le mien), mis a jours et vraiment sans aucune fuite. La seule chose qu'on a pu voir furent des vagues halos jaunes (mais bon on a vraiment cherché...) sur fond blanc qui ont disparus au bout d'une heure meme pas.
Tous achetés à l'apple store du louvre sinon..

Je pense que vous pouvez y aller, ils ont vraiment plein de stock, je ne comprends pas les gens qui disent ne pas en trouver à Paris en ce moment, tous mes amis l'on acheté comme ça, juste avant la fermeture, vers 19h, et ils avaient toutes les references, donc vous pouvez y aller. De toutes les manières vous pouvez toujours préciser au vendeur qui va vous le  chercher que c'est pour un cadeau et que  vous voulez une boite bien "droite".. C'est que la soeur d'un ami a fait quand on s'en est apperçu..

C'est peut-être psychologique (ou psycho tout cours  ) mais si ça marche alors why not?

En tout cas pour tous ceux qui galèrent encore, sachez que ça vaut le coup, une fois écarté le problème de pixels morts ou de fuites, on prends son pied, je ne le lâche presque plus, tout ce qui est surf internet, petits jeux passe temps, utilisation de skype, facebook, MacG, series ou meme tv d'appoint, est rendu super naturel...

J'attends avec impatience que les developpeurs nous sortent du contenu premium, avec des jeux exploitant pleinement la bête, des app de musque un peu serieuses (pourquoi pas un petit cubase, ou un Pod XT, ou meme... un Reason?)

Bref, quelques problemes de debut de series ne sauraient entacher ce Post PC device (PPCD copyright Pharmapetel  )

J'espere que le Steve Jobs vivra assez pour voir l'ampleur que ça va donner..


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Avril 2011)

Pensez-vous que le stock des iPad "tourne" plus à Opéra ou au Louvre ??


----------



## Lefenmac (27 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Pensez-vous que le stock des iPad "tourne" plus à Opéra ou au Louvre ??




oui je pense


----------



## la_quiche (27 Avril 2011)

Pas mieux


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai repris ce fil depuis le début et je me suis amusé à lister tous ceux (je ne pense pas en oublier)  qui ont eu un problème avec leur iPad2
Eh bien il y en a : 49 !!
Ci dessous, la liste par ordre " d'entrée en post"

Robertodino - sheika_24 - Alexis176 - aka80 - bruno06 - Babytasty - Moumou92 - habstydo - Spiconnier - Thr_ju - timbs33 - MrZokho - julien1987 - nicolasdenice - LeRefuseur - atmane - dryss - broadway - pharmapetel - Luzio - bess - snake626 - cocodu31840 - Firestorm_67 - MisterDrako - badboy71 - Seb26800 - OliveRoudoudou - Mrpapin - Nico26 - John Kay - univiversal - Ohyeahz - Caliii - Staldach - Mac Jess - daxr1der - Pg043 - tefal - bambougroove - La_quiche - rexet - pepess003 - Takaru77 - amine07 - Ibaby - Bd57 - knowledge -

Qu'en pensez vous ? :mouais:


----------



## Bd57 (27 Avril 2011)

Impressionnant ! Et dire que dans mon APR on m'a dit que j'etais le seul de la region a l'avoir ramené pour ce probleme la ... J'en deduis que si vous cherchez un ipad 2 sans problemes venez en Lorraine il n'y avait que les miens qui etaient touchés...


----------



## seb26800 (27 Avril 2011)

Reçu depuis vendredi mon 3 eme iPad 2 toujours des fuites de lumière cote gauche ça me soul ....en plus des iPad 2 du sav pays bas apparemment des refurbs c'est une honte d'acheter un neuf est qui nous refiles un refurb.
Est ce qu'on a le droit d'en réclamer un neuf?


----------



## John Kay (27 Avril 2011)

seb26800 a dit:


> Reçu depuis vendredi mon 3 eme iPad 2 toujours des fuites de lumière cote gauche ça me soul ....en plus des iPad 2 du sav pays bas apparemment des refurbs c'est une honte d'acheter un neuf est qui nous refiles un refurb.
> Est ce qu'on a le droit d'en réclamer un neuf?



J'avoue que j'attends plus de miracle pour mon nouvel iPad également 
Au tél, ils m'ont certifié qu'il serait nickel de nickel. Ils m'ont aussi certifié que je le recevrais sous 3 à 5 jours. Et ça va faire 10 jours que j'attends. Donc bon, j'ai bien peur que pour le "nickel", j'hérite d'un refurb défectueux. Je vous tiens au jus


----------



## la_quiche (28 Avril 2011)

@john : vois les derniers post de snake, c'est possible mais faut gueuler fort et attendre longtemps


----------



## MacJess (28 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> J'ai repris ce fil depuis le début et je me suis amusé à lister tous ceux (je ne pense pas en oublier)  qui ont eu un problème avec leur iPad2
> Eh bien il y en a : 49 !!
> Ci dessous, la liste par ordre " d'entrée en post"
> ...




Tres bon boulot!! 
Du grand pepeye66!


----------



## la_quiche (28 Avril 2011)

Le même rédacteur qui prenait de haut les problèmes de "fuite de lumière"...
http://www.igen.fr/ipad/ipad-2-apple-et-les-fuites-de-lumiere-40822

...à propos du fait qu'apple a préféré retarder la vente de l'iphone blanc pour cause de problème technique :
"_En tout cas, cette affaire montre une fois de plus à quel point elle peut être perfectionniste_"

http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/129472/l-iphone-4-blanc-en-vente-demain

On voit pour qui tu bosses camarade 

perso c'est super chaud de pouvoir faire des échanges à répétition, je suis souvent en déplacement, avec des départs à l'arrache. Payer la "taxe apple" parce que c'est mieux (fonctionnement, qualité...) OK. Mais là c'est du foutage de gueule, on fait le buzz, on sort sa tablette trop vite pour contrer les tablettes android, ça marche, tout le monde se rue dessus, on fourgue des ipad aux dalles pourraves...je m'étend pas plus

Dorénavant, pour moi, la pomme elle ira se faire enculer.


----------



## snake626 (28 Avril 2011)

Bd57 a dit:


> Impressionnant ! Et dire que dans mon APR on m'a dit que j'etais le seul de la region a l'avoir ramené pour ce probleme la ... J'en deduis que si vous cherchez un ipad 2 sans problemes venez en Lorraine il n'y avait que les miens qui etaient touchés...



Tu as de la chance car je suis chaque fois le premier client à me plaindre de ce fameux soucis au sav apple, je dois vraiment avoir la poisse pour me retrouver 5 fois avec un appareil défectueux... et toujours être le seul client touché au sav apple...  On en rigole, pour combien de temps encore? 

En tout cas les derniers retours ont l'airs positif concernant les ipads non défectueux. Wait and see

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h25 ----------




pepeye66 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> J'ai repris ce fil depuis le début et je me suis amusé à lister tous ceux (je ne pense pas en oublier)  qui ont eu un problème avec leur iPad2
> Eh bien il y en a : 49 !!
> Ci dessous, la liste par ordre " d'entrée en post"
> ...



Cool d'avoir listé tout le monde... MacGénération peut faire un petit article maintenant, enfin un vrai avec de vrais infos.

Espoir


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Avril 2011)

Je vais aller faire un tour à l'Apple store d'Opéra pour savoir si les iPad 2 servis sont en 4.3.2
Comme pharmapetel n'a eu aucun problème avec un iPad sous cette version...

Je vous tiens au courant ! 
J'attendrai le temps qu'il faudra mais par sécurité je n'achèterai qu'un iPad 2 en 4.3.2


----------



## amine07 (28 Avril 2011)

@Yoskiz on a dit plus haut que la version logicielle n'avait aucun rapport avec ce problème (voir post plus haut) certaines personnes sont en 4.3.2 et ont quand même les halos de lumière. Rien ne garantit qu'il n'y a pas de soucis sur cette fournée.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Avril 2011)

Bd57 a dit:


> Bonsoir. Je vous donne mon retour d'experience. J'ai moi aussi eu des fuites importantes sur un ipad acquis le 25/03. Retour chez mon apr 10 jours apres et ensuite retour d'un nouvel ipad au bout de 10 jours. ( et non pas 3-5 comme prevu ) Ce deuxieme ipad presente moins de fuites mais encore beaucoup alors qu'il etait en 4.3.2... Les deux etaient de la meme serie. Je pense que j'ai herite d'un refurb mis a jour en hollande... Donc ne pas se fier non plus a la version d'ios...



@amine07 
Salut, je me trompe peut être mais la seule personne indiquant avoir encore des fuites de lumière avec un iPad 2 en 4.3.2 est Bd57 qui semble apparemment avoir récupéré un modèle du refurb qui aurait été actualisé au SAV. Sinon les exemples donnés par pharmapetel laissent penser que les iPad neufs en 4.3.2 n'ont peut être pas de problèmes de fuites... 

Ceci dit je te rejoins sur le fait que cela n'est qu'une hypothèse et que cela ne prouve rien


----------



## bambougroove (28 Avril 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Vous savez quoi, je viens de constater que mon iMac a également ce genre de Halo de lumière au niveau de l'iSight
> 
> Depuis l'histoire du iPad, je ne vois plus que ça. Mais bon, c'est peut-être dû à une dalle vieillissante aussi.


Ce problème de "fuites de lumière" est largement abordé dans le forum de MacG "iMac Intel" concernant les générations d'iMac 27" et 21,5", et tout comme l'iPad il y a des cas plus prononcés que d'autres.

En ce qui concerne les très légères fuites de luminosité - c'est le cas de mon iMac 27" i7 late 2009 (et j'en ai eu 5 exemplaires avec ce défaut) et de mon iPad 2 expédié de Chine le 13 avril - je pense qu'il vaut mieux les garder car cela est peu gênant et il y a le risque d'attendre parfois longtemps pour avoir pire, du moins tant que ce problème n'aura pas disparu avec les fabrications récentes ou futures ou tant qu'Apple n'aura pas reconnu officiellement le problème avec une "extension de garantie" ... ce dont je doute car cela n'a pas été le cas pour l'iMac ! :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h39 ----------




seb26800 a dit:


> Reçu depuis vendredi mon 3 eme iPad 2 toujours des fuites de lumière cote gauche ça me soul ....en plus des iPad 2 du sav pays bas apparemment des refurbs c'est une honte d'acheter un neuf est qui nous refiles un refurb.
> Est ce qu'on a le droit d'en réclamer un neuf?


Comment sais-tu qu'il s'agit d'un refurb ?

Si acheté sur l'AppleStore en ligne, en cas d'échange dans le délai (14 jours calendaires) tu dois en avoir un neuf à la place, d'où un certain délai puisqu'il partira de Chine ou autre usine de fabrication.
C'était du moins le cas pour les iMac ...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Avril 2011)

@bambougroove
Ton iPad 2 envoyé de Chine le 13 avril tu te souviens si il était déjà en 4.3.2 ?


----------



## bambougroove (28 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> @bambougroove
> Ton iPad 2 envoyé de Chine le 13 avril tu te souviens si il était déjà en 4.3.2 ?


Non il était en 4.3.1, la 4.3.2 est sortie le 14 avril et je l'ai reçu le 20 avril.
Numéro de série : DLXFK....


----------



## jojolichten (28 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je reviens de l'Apple store du Louvre, j'avais pris RDV ce matin pour échanger mon ipad 2 qui avait également ces fameuses tâches...
On m'a donc proposé de l'échanger...heureusement j'avais apporter un sac noir pour faire le test directement devant l'employée: les deux ipad qu'elle m'a proposé en échange avaient les mêmes défauts...
Elle m'a donc conseillé de garder le mien et de revenir dans un mois lorsqu'une nouvelle série sera arrivée.

J'ai eu l'impression qu'elle connaissait très bien le problème...
Donc si vous y retournez n'oubliez pas le sac noir


----------



## amine07 (28 Avril 2011)

@jojolichten j'ai rdv ce soir justement au genius du Louvre, il n'ont pas su te fournir un iPad sans tâches ?


----------



## jojolichten (28 Avril 2011)

Non ils en ont sortis deux nouveaux, mais les deux avaient le même problème...la fille m'a alors conseillé d'attendre un mois afin de voir si les nouveaux stocks seront sans ce défaut

PS: une autre solution était d'essayer avec un nouvel ipad vendu dans la "belle" boite (pas ceux prévus pour les échanges) mais il n'y avait plus mon modèle (wfi blanc 32G)


----------



## amine07 (28 Avril 2011)

Oui c'est une sage décision, j'espère qu'ils auront des wifi 32G noir neuf pour échange.


----------



## jojolichten (28 Avril 2011)

OK tiens nous au courant!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Avril 2011)

Je reviens d'Opéra et un iPad qui était activé était en 4.3.1
Je vais attendre...


----------



## Mrpapin (28 Avril 2011)

salut tous le monde
Mauvaise nouvelle , mon cousin vient d'acheter un ipad 2 64 go wifi serie DXLFJ et devinez des halos de partout et sur tous les cotés .Donc finalement , meme les ipads de derniere génération sont touchés donc aucune amélioration a ce niveau la par conséquent on n'est pas encore sorti de l'auberge.
J ai recu un refurb qui etait moins touché par les halos mais il avait des coups sur la vitre et la coque arrière donc je l'ai renvoyé et je recois le nouveau demin série DXLFF et je me demande dans quel état il sera?
Dernière chance et après j en commande un tout neuf , tant pis pour le délai .
C'est quand même le 5ème et c'est impressionnant de la part de Apple, moi qui pensait acheter un imac , je vais y réflechier a deux fois.
SVP celui qui recois un refurb nickel, nous tient au courant
Merci


----------



## worldice (28 Avril 2011)

Mrpapin a dit:


> salut tous le monde
> Mauvaise nouvelle , mon cousin vient d'acheter un ipad 2 64 go wifi serie DXLFJ et devinez des halos de partout et sur tous les cotés .Donc finalement , meme les ipads de derniere génération sont touchés donc aucune amélioration a ce niveau la par conséquent on n'est pas encore sorti de l'auberge.
> J ai recu un refurb qui etait moins touché par les halos mais il avait des coups sur la vitre et la coque arrière donc je l'ai renvoyé et je recois le nouveau demin série DXLFF et je me demande dans quel état il sera?
> Dernière chance et après j en commande un tout neuf , tant pis pour le délai .
> ...



Si tu avais écrit un peu mieux, j'aurai lu au-delà de la première ligne.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je reviens sur mon recensement et cette fois j'ai listé en regard de chaque pseudo le nombre d'ipad défectueux que vous avez eus en main et aussi ceux que vous avez constatés à des App store ou autres endroits/personnes.
J'ai donc établi cette liste de pseudos avec la quantité d'ipad défectueux en relisant les posts...Mais je peux me tromper...Si vous le désirez, indiquez la correction et je modifierai.
Pour le moment le total est de:  *83*

Voir le tableau:


----------



## Lefenmac (28 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je reviens sur mon recensement et cette fois j'ai listé en regard de chaque pseudo le nombre d'ipad défectueux que vous avez eus en main et aussi ceux que vous avez constatés à des App store ou autres endroits/personnes.
> J'ai donc établi cette liste de pseudos avec la quantité d'ipad défectueux en relisant les posts...Mais je peux me tromper...Si vous le désirez, indiquez la correction et je modifierai.
> Pour le moment le total est de:  *83*
> ...




 C'est pas pour polémiquer car comme disait l'autre "ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre" mais ça vise à quoi ton recensement?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Avril 2011)

@Mrpapin l'iPad 2 de ton cousin était en iOS 4.3.2 ?


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Avril 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> C'est pas pour polémiquer car comme disait l'autre "ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre" mais ça vise à quoi ton recensement?



A faire prendre conscience de l'ampleur du problème...
C'est pas non plus pour polémiquer... Mais j'ai bien connu "l'autre" (celui qui disait) et il ne m'a jamais parlé ni de l'une ni de l'autre...Mais ce que j'en dis....


----------



## Chrisworld (28 Avril 2011)

Je viens de recevoir le mien de chez orange ! Un 16 go blanc 3G et aucun soucis !!! iOS 4.3.1 pour infos !!!


----------



## timbx33 (28 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Si tu avais écrit un peu mieux, j'aurai lu au-delà de la première ligne.



Arrête d'exagérer et de faire le malin. C'est pas le but de ce forum de casser les gens. Je pense que le post est tout à fait lisible. C'est toujours facile de casser sur internet. Dans la "vrai" vie c'est encore autre chose...


----------



## Lefenmac (28 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> A faire prendre conscience de l'ampleur du problème...
> C'est pas non plus pour polémiquer... Mais j'ai bien connu "l'autre" (celui qui disait) et il ne m'a jamais parlé ni de l'une ni de l'autre...Mais ce que j'en dis....



Oui mais en même temps sur un sujet intitulé "iPad 2 et fuite de lumière sur fond noir" il est évident que tu attires surtout  les gens qui ont ce souci qu'il s'agisse de forumeurs habituels ou de nouveaux donc ce que je voulais dire c'st que ton chiffre indique qu'il y a plusieurs personnes touchées mais pas d'en déduire que x% des tablettes sont affectées. Sinon ça reviendrait à faire un sondage en prison et en conclure que la majorité des Français sont délinquants.

A nouveau c'était juste une rmq comme ça en passant, sur un sujet que je suis car je me tâte toujours pour cet Ipad 2, que je n'ai pas besoin, que je vais quand même certainement acheter mais dont "vos" soucis en retardent au moins temporairement cette aquisition inutile (pour moi)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------




timbx33 a dit:


> Arrête d'exagérer et de faire le malin. C'est pas le but de ce forum de casser les gens. Je pense que le post est tout à fait lisible. C'est toujours facile de casser sur internet. Dans la "vrai" vie c'est encore autre chose...



et dans la vraiE vie c'est encore mieux...... Ca c'était juste pour foutre le bordel  Allez viens viens t'battre allez viens........


----------



## bambougroove (28 Avril 2011)

Mrpapin a dit:


> Mauvaise nouvelle , mon cousin vient d'acheter un ipad 2 64 go wifi serie DXLFJ et devinez des halos de partout et sur tous les cotés .Donc finalement , meme les ipads de derniere génération sont touchés donc aucune amélioration a ce niveau la par conséquent on n'est pas encore sorti de l'auberge.


*Cet exemplaire n'est pas récent d'après le n° de série !!*
Par exemple, le mien commandé le 25 mars sur l'AppleStore en ligne et expédié le 13 avril de Chine (et donc fabriqué peu avant) a pour n° de série : DXLFK...

Lis au minimum quelques pages précédentes de cette discussion avant des conclusions hâtives


----------



## worldice (28 Avril 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> *Cet exemplaire n'est pas récent d'après le n° de série !!*
> Par exemple, le mien commandé le 25 mars sur l'AppleStore en ligne et expédié le 13 avril de Chine (et donc fabriqué peu avant) a pour n° de série : DXLFK...
> 
> Lis au minimum quelques pages précédentes de cette discussion avant des conclusions hâtives



Moi aussi j'ai cette série pourtant je n'ai aucune fuite de lumière !


----------



## bambougroove (29 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai cette série pourtant je n'ai aucune fuite de lumière !


Tant mieux, cela veut dire que tous les iPad 2 ne sont pas concernés par ce problème 

Quitte à témoigner autant être précis et notamment indiquer le début du numéro de série, seul repère fiable pour la période de fabrication.

De plus, seuls les exemplaires commandés sur l'AppleStore en ligne sont fabriqués après la commande, il n'y a pas vraiment de stock contrairement aux autres circuits de distribution officiels Apple (AppleStore physiques, APR) et non officiels (grande distribution).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h20 ----------

*Pour faciliter la compréhension des numéros de série très "ésotériques" des iPad *(contrairement aux iMac par exemple)*, voici 2 sites :*
http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html
http://www.appleserialnumberinfo.com/Desktop/index.php

L'un et l'autre sont plus précis pour une partie des infos, ils sont donc complémentaires.

J'ai utilisé le premier site il y a plus d'un an pour mes 5 iMac late 2009, il était fiable dans mon cas pour la semaine de fabrication, mais pour d'autres personnes il y avait des erreurs (notamment l'année 2010 interprétée comme l'année 2000 mais cela était du au fait que pour les n° de série de l'iMac l'année de fabrication est de 1 chiffre, soit "9" pour 2009 et "0" pour 2010).

Il indique pour mon iPad 2 une fabrication semaine 16 (du 18 au 24 avril en France), ce qui ne correspond pas à la date d'expédition du 13 avril indiquée par Apple, mais les numérotations des semaines sont peut-être différentes en Chine ou aux USA en plus du fuseau horaire différent, et Apple m'ayant informé d'un retard de livraison il n'a peut-être pas été vraiment expédié le 13 avril (j'avais également commandé une SmartCover et l'ensemble de la commande a été regroupé en Hollande avant la livraison chez moi le 20 avril, sans suivi transporteur avant le 20 au matin).
Pour le reste les informations sont exactes : 2011, Noir, Wifi, 16 Go.


----------



## timbx33 (29 Avril 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Oui mais en même temps sur un sujet intitulé "iPad 2 et fuite de lumière sur fond noir" il est évident que tu attires surtout  les gens qui ont ce souci qu'il s'agisse de forumeurs habituels ou de nouveaux donc ce que je voulais dire c'st que ton chiffre indique qu'il y a plusieurs personnes touchées mais pas d'en déduire que x% des tablettes sont affectées. Sinon ça reviendrait à faire un sondage en prison et en conclure que la majorité des Français sont délinquants.
> 
> A nouveau c'était juste une rmq comme ça en passant, sur un sujet que je suis car je me tâte toujours pour cet Ipad 2, que je n'ai pas besoin, que je vais quand même certainement acheter mais dont "vos" soucis en retardent au moins temporairement cette aquisition inutile (pour moi)
> 
> ...




Excellent !  l'humour c'est kan même plus sympa....


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Excellent !  l'humour c'est kan même plus sympa....



Ouais, mais son humour est, comment dire...." in ex-trémis" ! 
Il a un penchant bien prononcé pour la.....Polémique provocatrice


----------



## amine07 (29 Avril 2011)

jojolichten a dit:


> OK tiens nous au courant!



Donc pour hier mon rdv avec le genius, il a vérifié mon iPad en essayant avec une vidéo youtube en dessous de la table et il m'a dis qu'il y a effectivement des tâches mais qui pour lui ne sont pas importantes face à d'autres qu'il a déjà eut en mains...bref il me conseil tout simplement d'attendre un bon mois pour procéder à un échange, il m'a confirmé aussi qu'Apple n'a toujours PAS résolu le problème mais qu'ils en avaient pris connaissance donc les séries sous 4.3.2 ne sont pas les nouvelles.
Je préfère patienter plutôt que d'en prendre un nouveau maintenant.
Voilou !


----------



## John Kay (29 Avril 2011)

Hello tout le monde. 
Je vous donne quelques news de mes péripéties.
J'attends également un nouvel iPad 2. Mon exemplaire défectueux est chez Apple depuis une dizaine de jours et je n'avais plus de nouvelles (même pas eu de diagnostic). Après les justifications contradictoires (et parfois franchement fantaisistes) de 6 conseillers du service technique que j'ai eu au bout du fil, une conseillère très sympa du service clientèle a pris le truc en main. Je devrais donc bien recevoir mon nouvel iPad 2 prochainement&#8230; quand ils auront retrouvé le mien &#8211; je crois bien qu'ils l'ont perdu dans leur dépôt. 

Bref, tout ça pour dire que vu mon manque de chance, et si je reçois un nouvel iPad défectueux comme ça sera peut-être le cas à en croire les divers témoignages, j'attendrais de partir en vacances cet été pour procéder à un nouvel échange (je pars en sauvage, sans rien de technologique ). Pas sûr que j'aie le courage de multiplier comme certains 5 ou 6 retours en SAV sans jamais pouvoir profiter de l'engin &#8211; d'ailleurs, respect pour vous les gars !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (29 Avril 2011)

amine07 a dit:


> Apple n'a toujours PAS résolu le problème mais qu'ils en avaient pris connaissance donc les séries sous 4.3.2 ne sont pas les nouvelles.
> Je préfère patienter plutôt que d'en prendre un nouveau maintenant.
> Voilou !



Merci pour cette info, effectivement vaut mieux patienter...


----------



## snake626 (29 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

Petite info, j'ai fait passé tous mes serials à la moulinette des liens proposés plus haut et, mes iPad défectueux, en l'occurrence 5, ont tous été produite en semaine 11 & 12, le seul rescapé sans défaut à été produit semaine 15, en avril donc.
Ce dernier était un DLXFJ parfait, et j'ai plusieurs amis qui ont cette serie sans défaut (dsl cousin de Mrpapin). Je suppose que les serie produite après doivent théoriquement avoir réduit le phénomène "effet mura". 

Autre info, le SAV renvoie bien des refurbs parfois plus ancien encore que le modèle envoyé en sav => effet mura garanti 



LISTING

Sinon le listing, je le trouve sympa, il ne permet pas de chiffrer l'ampleur du défaut, mais il donne une indication pertinente, l'efficacité du SAV, le nombre d'échanges nécessaires pour avoir un modèle correcte... 
Petite initiative qui pourrait être sympa, propose le sur google docs avec un liens, chacun pourra le compléter, et on aura un document valable qui donnera de vrai indications, ont peut encore y ajouter le numéro de serie et on aura une visibilité sur l'évolution du problème chez Apple

Voilà bonne journée


----------



## worldice (29 Avril 2011)

Voilà, j'ai créé un Google Doc.J'ai créé un compte, car sinon le doc reste uniquement 24h sur le web. 

*Identifiant Google :* effetmura@ipad2.com
*Mot de passe :* XXX

Pour y accéder, il faut donc taper "Google doc" dans Google puis se connecter.


----------



## la_quiche (29 Avril 2011)

Faut pas trop se baser sur ces "moulinettes" pour dater les ipad...pour le mien par ex., acheté le 25 mars en magasin aux US (sem 12)...le site me donne une fabrication sem.15 (S/N : DLXFJ...avec effet de mura)...


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ouais, mais son humour est, comment dire...." in ex-trémis" !
> Il a un penchant bien prononcé pour la.....Polémique provocatrice



Faut rester cool on est sur un forum sympa à causer de "gadgets" sympas on va pas non plus se prendre le chou à distance autour d'une tablette


----------



## snake626 (29 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai créé un Google Doc.J'ai créé un compte, car sinon le doc reste uniquement 24h sur le web.
> 
> *Identifiant Google :* effetmura@ipad2.com
> *Mot de passe :* XXXX
> ...



Il faudrait valider ton email et envoyer un liens sur le forum, sinon on utilise tous ton ID. Une fois vérifié tu post un lien et tout le monde pourra compléter sans passer par une identification sur un compte google tiers.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Avril 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Faut rester cool on est sur un forum sympa à causer de "gadgets" sympas on va pas non plus se prendre le chou à distance autour d'une tablette



Oh mais cool je suis ... et à prendre mon chou n'est pas !....


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai créé un Google Doc.J'ai créé un compte, car sinon le doc reste uniquement 24h sur le web.
> 
> *Identifiant Google :* effetmura@ipad2.com
> *Mot de passe :* XXX



Pense à validé ton compte a changer rapidement de mot de passe, voir d'adresse de courriel, car la c'est un peu inconscient de laisser ce genre d'info sur un forum. 

Entre temps, j'ai crypté le mot de passe. (en fait, j'ai juste mis des X à la place)


----------



## bambougroove (29 Avril 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> Faut pas trop se baser sur ces "moulinettes" pour dater les ipad...pour le mien par ex., acheté le 25 mars en magasin aux US (sem 12)...le site me donne une fabrication sem.15 (S/N : DLXFJ...avec effet de mura)...


Yes, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux comme moyen de décryptage des n° de série 

En tout cas, c'est tout à fait cohérent entre le tien et le mien fabrication semaine 16 et S/N DLXFK...

EDIT : j'ajoute que le mien a de très légères et peu nombreuses fuites de luminosité, rien à voir avec les photos en 1ère page de cette discussion.


----------



## jayjay555 (29 Avril 2011)

Message à ceux qui vont aux Apple Store du Louvre ou d'Opera ces prochains jours.
Merci de nous indiquer la qualité des écrans des stocks actuels.

Ca serait bien sympa de votre part....


----------



## worldice (29 Avril 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Pense à validé ton compte a changer rapidement de mot de passe, voir d'adresse de courriel, car la c'est un peu inconscient de laisser ce genre d'info sur un forum.
> 
> Entre temps, j'ai crypté le mot de passe. (en fait, j'ai juste mis des X à la place)



C'est un compte que j'ai créé pour cela, et il n'y a aucune infos perso. Je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrai ne pas donner le mot de passe étant donné qu'il le faut pour modifier le doc !


----------



## snake626 (29 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> C'est un compte que j'ai créé pour cela, et il n'y a aucune infos perso. Je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrai ne pas donner le mot de passe étant donné qu'il le faut pour modifier le doc !



C'est juste que tu ne pourra pas le partager et les gens devrons se connecter à ton compte, avec ton login, ton pass et se déconnecter de leur session google.

Voici un formulaire qui vous permettra de renseigner les différentes rubriques du tableau, il y a aussi un lien qui permettra la consultation des résultats :

https://spreadsheets0.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFFmZGhCM2Z5ZWoycWk3RHFqUFEyd1E6MQ

Si il y a des améliorations à fournir je suis preneur


----------



## worldice (29 Avril 2011)

snake626 a dit:


> C'est juste que tu ne pourra pas le partager et les gens devrons se connecter à ton compte, avec ton login, ton pass et se déconnecter de leur session google.
> 
> Voici un formulaire qui vous permettra de renseigner les différentes rubriques du tableau, il y a aussi un lien qui permettra la consultation des résultats :
> 
> ...



Comment as-tu fait ce questionnaire et le mode uniquement de vue du tableau ?

[EDIT] : Ah c'est bon, j'ai trouvé tout seul ! Faut faire un "Form".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------




snake626 a dit:


> C'est juste que tu ne pourra pas le partager et les gens devrons se connecter à ton compte, avec ton login, ton pass et se déconnecter de leur session google.
> 
> Voici un formulaire qui vous permettra de renseigner les différentes rubriques du tableau, il y a aussi un lien qui permettra la consultation des résultats :
> 
> ...



PS : faudrait rajouter une question, vers le début : Etes-vous concerné pour l'effet mura ? Oui/Non/Partiellement (O/N/P dans le tableau), non ?


----------



## snake626 (29 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Comment as-tu fait ce questionnaire et le mode uniquement de vue du tableau ?
> 
> [EDIT] : Ah c'est bon, j'ai trouvé tout seul ! Faut faire un "Form".
> 
> ...



C'est fait


----------



## acr38 (29 Avril 2011)

salut à tous

Je suis un petit nouveau dans l'univers d'apple et je tenais à vous remercier pour votre forum qui est une mine d'informations pour les néophytes de mon "genre"

J'ai longuement hésité et finalement , j'ai sauté le pas en faisant l'acquisition d'un ipad 2 (c'est une merveille mais je n'ai pu l'avoir qu'une seule petite journée entre mes mains...)

Malheureusement il souffre également de l'effet Mura et je l'ai donc ramené chez un Premium...

Au début, il ne voulais pas me le reprendre car il ne voyait rien (en pleine journée dans une boutique apple:hein 

Ensuite le gentil vendeur prétend qu'il n'a jamais rencontré de problèmes similaires sur les centaines d'Ipads vendus en boutique....Et il termine son monologue par le conseil le plus débile que j'ai entendu: "Je vous conseille simplement de ne pas l'utiliser la nuit" 

Bref, je contacte le SAV par téléphone pour une prise en charge par UPS.
Il est considéré comme défectueux donc remplacé...
je reçois mon ipad et je me rends compte qu'il  s'agit de mon appareil avec le même numéro de série et donc les mêmes soucis

Bref, il est de nouveau au SAV...Je vous tiendrais au courant de l'état l'appareil que je vais recevoir.

@+++


----------



## snake626 (29 Avril 2011)

Hello

Si tu veux bien enregistrer ton cas sur ce document google docs :
https://spreadsheets0.google.com/sp...mkey=dFFmZGhCM2Z5ZWoycWk3RHFqUFEyd1E6MQ#gid=0

Ceci permettra de garder un trace de tout ses échanges, et donnera un peu plus de poid en cas de réclamations au SAV.

Merci


----------



## worldice (29 Avril 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> salut à tous
> 
> Je suis un petit nouveau dans l'univers d'apple et je tenais à vous remercier pour votre forum qui est une mine d'informations pour les néophytes de mon "genre"
> 
> ...



Oui, mais on a découvert que ce n'était pas la meilleure solution que de le renvoyer en SAV car ils te redonne un iPad non pas neuf mais provenant du refurb, donc des iPad qui ont déjà été utilisés et qui ont sûrement ce problème. La meilleure des solutions est de ramener le tiens dans les 15j après l'achat, de te le faire rembourser et d'en acheter un tout neuf.


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> C'est un compte que j'ai créé pour cela, et il n'y a aucune infos perso. Je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrai ne pas donner le mot de passe étant donné qu'il le faut pour modifier le doc !



Sauf que la, en donnant ces infos, tout le monde peut s'accaparer de ton compte et changer le mot de passe pare exemple et plus personne ne pourras y aller.

Aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas gênant, mais dans 15 jours, quand tout le monde aura scrupuleusement rempli la fiche, ça serait gênant de tout perdre


----------



## worldice (29 Avril 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Sauf que la, en donnant ces infos, tout le monde peut s'accaparer de ton compte et changer le mot de passe pare exemple et plus personne ne pourras y aller.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas gênant, mais dans 15 jours, quand tout le monde aura scrupuleusement rempli la fiche, ça serait gênant de tout perdre



Oui, c'est vrai je ne pensais pas les gens aussi bêtes (pour ne pas dire c***) pour faire cela !
Merci, bonne modération !


----------



## taxisun (29 Avril 2011)

hello, je suis nouveau sur le forum, j'ai acheté un Ipad2 que j'ai commandé sur appel store en ligne début avril, je devrais le recevoir d'ici le 9 mai, je vous tiendrai au courant quand au fait qu'il ai ou non l'effet mura ainsi que son n° de série.


----------



## Starrk (29 Avril 2011)

Salut tout le monde.

Voila, alors moi j'ai eu un retour du SAV ce matin d'un ipad 2 ios 4.3 acheté il y'a 1 semaine à Darty et renvoyé aussitôt le lendemain à Apple  pour le même problème que vous à savoir "les tâches jaune sur l'écran".

Donc je le reçois, le déballe écran nickel propre pas de tâches jaune, nouvelle série (DQTF.....) avec ios 4.3.1.

Je l'utilises toute l'après-midi et au moment de le ranger, je me mets à la lumière du jour pour nettoyer l'écran.Je me retrouves avec un grain de poussières blanc juste en dessous de la vitre.

Donc je me poses la question suivante "to change or not to change?"

J'avais presque l'ipad parfait.


----------



## bambougroove (29 Avril 2011)

Starrk a dit:


> Donc je le reçois, le déballe écran nickel propre pas de tâches jaune, nouvelle série (DQTF.....) avec ios 4.3.1.
> ....
> Je l'utilises toute l'après-midi et au moment de le ranger, je me mets à la lumière du jour pour nettoyer l'écran.Je me retrouves avec un grain de poussières blanc juste en dessous de la vitre.


Donne les 5 ières lettres, ce n'est pas forcément une nouvelle série (les 2 ières lettres correspondent au lieu de fabrication).
Pour le vérifier et connaître la semaine de fabrication voir les liens sur ce post : http://forums.macg.co/8468872-post592.html
Merci de nous donner les détails : modèle, début du S/N, semaine et lieu de fabrication.
....
Tu es sûr qu'il s'agit d'un grain de poussière ?
Il s'agit peut être d'un pixel mort (plus exactement un sous-pixel d'où la couleur blanche).


----------



## worldice (29 Avril 2011)

Starrk a dit:


> Salut tout le monde.
> 
> Voila, alors moi j'ai eu un retour du SAV ce matin d'un ipad 2 ios 4.3 acheté il y'a 1 semaine à Darty et renvoyé aussitôt le lendemain à Apple  pour le même problème que vous à savoir "les tâches jaune sur l'écran".
> 
> ...



Ah c'est marrant, j'ai eu exactement pareille !
Commandé un iPad 2 le 25/03 sur l'AppleStore en ligne, reçu vers le 10/15 avril. Écran nickel mais juste un petit grain blanc de poussière vers le bouton home, entre l'écran et le verre. Moi, il ne me gêne pas, je ne l'ai donc pas renvoyé.


----------



## Chrisworld (29 Avril 2011)

Pour mon 16 go 3g blanc de chez Orange :

DLXF Et aucun soucis ! iOs 4.3.1 d'origine !


----------



## Starrk (29 Avril 2011)

Je confirmes c'est bien un grain de poussière vu qu'il est visible quand l'ipad est hors tension est vraiment gênant seulement à la lumière du jour.Et en ce qui concerne la date de fabrication vu que l'ipad est sous ios 4.3.1 et non en 4.3 je penses que la fabrication est récente et que ce n'est pas du refurb sinon j'aurais eu un 4.3 ou 4.3.2.​


----------



## robertodino (29 Avril 2011)

Heureux de voir autant de commentaires. Hélas aussi beaucoup de problèmes. Je ne pensais pas en créant le topic que l'impact serait aussi grand. C'est le topic qui recense le plus de commentaires sur iGen


----------



## fedorinux (29 Avril 2011)

Après avoir lu ce topic avec beaucoup d'attention, je viens donner le résultat pour mon iPad déballé ce soir :
série DLXFJ, pas de problème de fuite de lumière. A vrai dire, j'ai tout de suite foncé dans le noir pour vérifier.
J'ai vu, dès le début, un rétroéclairage pas très uniforme mais l'effet s'est estompé après quelques heures de fonctionnement.
MAIS : pixel blanc. C'est bien visible... quand on cherche des fuites de lumière !! Invisible sur un fond avec une couleur.

Vu que c'est un achat chez Darty (cartes cadeau obligent), je vais voir si je peux l'échanger.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (29 Avril 2011)

@fedorinux 
Merci pour ton commentaire peux tu nous dire quelle est la version iOS ?
C'est clair qu'un pixel mort c'est pas top !! Essais l'échange...


----------



## robertodino (30 Avril 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> @fedorinux
> Merci pour ton commentaire peux tu nous dire quelle est la version iOS ?
> C'est clair qu'un pixel mort c'est pas top !! Essais l'échange...



Franchement je ne pense pas qu'ils vont faire un échange pour un seul pixel, mais bon ça vaut la peine de tenter le coup.


----------



## bambougroove (30 Avril 2011)

Chrisworld a dit:


> Pour mon 16 go 3g blanc de chez Orange :
> 
> DLXF Et aucun soucis ! iOs 4.3.1 d'origine !


Tant mieux, nous savons que tous les iPad n'ont pas ce problème de fuites de lumière ou effet Mura.

Ce qui peut en revanche aider, c'est donner plus de précisions > lire les deux dernières pages de la discussion


----------



## fedorinux (30 Avril 2011)

Oui, j'ai oublié : c'est un 3G 64Go, il était en 4.3.1.


----------



## la_quiche (30 Avril 2011)

merci pour le tableau, je viens de le remplir, c'est top

il serait très utile que ceux qui ont un ipad nickel le fasse en mentionnant bien le 5ème caractère du numéro de série. Car c'est lui qui indique la semaine de fabrication (reste à trouver comment interpréter correctement ce caractère...mais au moins le F est antérieur au G, etc.)...le F en 4ème veut juste dire produit au cours du premier semestre apparemment...

http://ipad.headlinestimes.com/ipad-widgets/apple-tweaks-serial-number-format-with-new-macbook-pro/

donc chrisworld, starrk, pharmapetel et les autres chanceux, merci par avance de votre contribution

on verra si il y a un lien entre période production et absence de défauts


----------



## bambougroove (30 Avril 2011)

snake626 a dit:


> Voici un formulaire qui vous permettra de renseigner les différentes rubriques du tableau, il y a aussi un lien qui permettra la consultation des résultats :
> 
> https://spreadsheets0.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFFmZGhCM2Z5ZWoycWk3RHFqUFEyd1E6MQ
> 
> Si il y a des améliorations à fournir je suis preneur


Merci, j'ai rempli le formulaire 

Remarques :
- "Nombre de remplacements" : pas de possibilité de mettre aucun remplacement en cas d'iPad imparfait avec effet mura léger ou en attente de décision.
- ajouter les paramètres "lieu de fabrication" et "semaine de fabrication", et donner les instructions pour le faire, voir mon message page 30 : http://forums.macg.co/8468872-post592.html


----------



## dryss (30 Avril 2011)

Re, 

Une petite  question quelqu un aurait effectué un echange express avec la souscription apple care ? parceque la j'en ai marre je me dit mieux vaut payer 79 e et être sur d'avoir enfin un ipad "normal".


----------



## Starrk (30 Avril 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> merci pour le tableau, je viens de le remplir, c'est top
> 
> il serait très utile que ceux qui ont un ipad nickel le fasse en mentionnant bien le 5ème caractère du numéro de série. Car c'est lui qui indique la semaine de fabrication (reste à trouver comment interpréter correctement ce caractère...mais au moins le F est antérieur au G, etc.)...le F en 4ème veut juste dire produit au cours du premier semestre apparemment...
> 
> ...


la_quiche, alors pour moi ce n'est ni un F ou Un G c'est un J le 5 ème caractère.Sinon on m'a dit qu'Apple prenait en charge la garantie pour les grains de poussière, du fait que leurs appareils étaient montés en chambre blanche justement pour garantir zéro poussière entre le verre et l'écran.Donc si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer, merci.    iPad 16g wifi noir


----------



## la_quiche (30 Avril 2011)

dryss a dit:


> Re,
> 
> Une petite  question quelqu un aurait effectué un echange express avec la souscription apple care ? parceque la j'en ai marre je me dit mieux vaut payer 79 e et être sur d'avoir enfin un ipad "normal".




inutile de prendre l'apple care, echange express ou pas c'est la même punition/loterie...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h39 ----------




Starrk a dit:


> la_quiche, alors pour moi ce n'est ni un F ou Un G c'est un J le 5 ème caractère.Sinon on m'a dit qu'Apple prenait en charge la garantie pour les grains de poussière, du fait que leurs appareils étaient montés en chambre blanche justement pour garantir zéro poussière entre le verre et l'écran.Donc si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer, merci.    iPad 16g wifi noir



je peux pas dire pour l'ipad, mais j'ai changé mon moniteur LED cinema parce qu'il y avait un poil (de cul?) coincé entre la vitre et la dalle...si tu y tiens, appelle le SAV, mais à ta place je demanderai une réparation plutôt qu'un échange (vu que l'écran est nickel)

J en 5ème caractère c'est un ipad assez récent mais si il y a un lien entre période de fabrication et absence de défaut c'est pas encore sur cette série (l'ipad qu'on m'a envoyé pour échange était DQTFJ)


----------



## fedorinux (30 Avril 2011)

iPad retourné pour pixel HS. C'est parti pour un mois d'attente en plus...

Toutefois, ma bonne surprise a été l'absence de fuite de lumière.


----------



## snake626 (2 Mai 2011)

PFFFFFF la semaine cmmence mal

Retour du colis TNT avec échange total de mon ipad 2 blanc...
Résultat => le pire iPad 2 depuis le départ, taches de lumière visibles en pleine lumière (dans le noir je pense que aplat serai plus adapté que tache). Je crois que je vais quitter le navire vendre mon iPad 2 sans plus jamais y toucher. 

sérial : DQTFK

Et je l'ajoute à la database :
https://spreadsheets1.google.com/sp...mkey=dFFmZGhCM2Z5ZWoycWk3RHFqUFEyd1E6MQ#gid=0


Merci de transmettre cette adresse de formulaire à tous les possesseurs d'ipad 2 pour nous constituer une base solide.

Voir les images (en vrai c'est pire que sur les photos car bcp de taches dépendent de l'angle de vue)


----------



## worldice (2 Mai 2011)

Waouhh ! En effet !


----------



## la_quiche (2 Mai 2011)

@snake : Salut,je pensais que t'avais finis par entrouver un de bon



snake626 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Petite info, j'ai fait passé tous mes serials à la moulinette des liens proposés plus haut et, mes iPad défectueux, en l'occurrence 5, ont tous été produite en semaine 11 & 12, *le seul rescapé sans défaut à été produit semaine 15, en avril donc.*
> *Ce dernier était un DLXFJ parfait* (...)


 
pourquoi cet échange ?


----------



## John Kay (2 Mai 2011)

Snake626 > Oh la la . Je crois que tu étais en contact avec le service clientèle ? Tu devrais essayer de voir directement avec eux, ils semblent plus compétents et efficaces que le service technique. T'as déjà été bien courageux de procéder à tant d'échanges.

J'ai eu plus de chance que toi &#8211; même s'ils ont paumé mon iPad pendant 10 jours chez Apple. L'exemplaire que j'ai reçu (série DQTFJ, semaine 15) est quasi parfait. J'ai constaté une petite fuite de faible intensité en bas à gauche, qu'on ne peut déceler qu'à 100% de luminosité dans le noir. A cette heure, le reste est absolument uniforme. A moins que des défauts se révèlent au cours des prochains jours ou que la petite fuite devienne plus intense, je compte garder cet exemplaire.

J'ai apporté ma pierre dans le tableau Google. D'ailleurs, je m'aperçois que Bambougrove et moi-même avons mis un long commentaire qui déforme un peu le tableau. Peut-être faudrait-ils allonger la colonne de commentaire pour moins mettre le bazar ?

La_quiche > De mémoire, Snake a acheté deux iPad. La valse des échanges ne concernerait plus que l'un deux, vu qu'ils lui ont envoyé un iPad sans défaut pour le premier cas.


----------



## snake626 (2 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> @snake : Salut,je pensais que t'avais finis par entrouver un de bon
> 
> 
> 
> pourquoi cet échange ?



Effectivement comme dit plus haut, j'ai acheté 2 ipad2 l'un noir 16go Wifi en cadeau pour mon père et un 32go Wifi blanc pour moi, et c'est sur ce dernier que j'ai tous ces problèmes.

Le premier avait été échangé contre un modèle parfait dès la première fois (le fruit du hasard surement).

Pour ma part j'ai décidé de vendre mon iPad 2 et m'en débarrasser pour le moment. Tant pis pour l'année de l'iPad 2 Steve J, mais échanger autant de fois mon produit (que je ne sais même plus moi même combien de fois) pour en récupérer un correcte c'est inadmissible... et la concurrence vas proposer des solutions différentes, peut-être même intéressantes aussi... à voir 

Et avec moi qui déconseille cet achat dans les prochaines semaines/mois mon entourage n'en achètera pas (hé oui le role de geek, ça du poids ;-) ) même si à l'échelle d'apple c'est une goute d'eau, il ne faut pas oublier que se sont ces mêmes goutes d'eau qui ont relancées apple il y a 10 ans. 

Bon en attendant Mr Sav Apple doit encore me rappeler dans la journée pour voir "ce qu'il est possible de faire" 

Je lache tout de même une petite larme pour ce produit que j'ai attendu depuis l'annonce du premier et qui est sortie en france le jour de mon anniversaire (une bonne raison de se faire plaisir) et qui finalement me cause autant de déceptions...


----------



## acr38 (2 Mai 2011)

snake626 a dit:


> PFFFFFF la semaine cmmence mal
> 
> Retour du colis TNT avec échange total de mon ipad 2 blanc...
> Résultat => le pire iPad 2 depuis le départ, taches de lumière visibles en pleine lumière (dans le noir je pense que aplat serai plus adapté que tache). Je crois que je vais quitter le navire vendre mon iPad 2 sans plus jamais y toucher.
> ...



salut

je trouve ça un peu scandaleux de renvoyer un appareil avec le même défaut...
Le problème de l'ipad doit être mentionné dans leur base de donnée donc il pourrait ,au moins, faire l'effort de vérifier  le produit de remplacement:mouais:

Je n'arrive vraiment pas à comprendre leur fonctionnement et je suis inquiet en ce qui concerne l'ipad que je vais récupérer....

@++


----------



## snake626 (2 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> salut
> 
> je trouve ça un peu scandaleux de renvoyer un appareil avec le même défaut...
> Le problème de l'ipad doit être mentionné dans leur base de donnée donc il pourrait ,au moins, faire l'effort de vérifier  le produit de remplacement:mouais:
> ...



Tu verra déjà, mais pour te rassurer j'en ai eu un parfait. Pour montrer que ça existe voici les photos prises dans les mêmes conditions, à savoir iphone 4 dans le noir. 2 photo d'un ipad parfait et une autre de ma liste de défectueux


----------



## acr38 (2 Mai 2011)

J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu la loterie...

Par contre, j'ai une petite question. Il n'y a pas de risque de recevoir un ipad rayé ou autre?
Le mien avait encore les plastiques d'origine.

@++


----------



## snake626 (2 Mai 2011)

Ils ont tous un plastique d'origine, mais se sont tous des refurbs. Donc le risque est bien réel mais rare car controlé un minimum. L'effet mura est relativement pervers car il faudrait prendre chaque iPad séparément dans une pièce noir pour le contrôler, ce n'est pas évident dans une chaine industriel. Les rayures elles sont visible directement à l'oeil nue et rapidement, donc mis à part les petits détails il n'y aura pas de soucis.


----------



## acr38 (2 Mai 2011)

En ce qui concerne l'effet mura, je suis d'accord qu'il est difficile de tous les contrôler. Mais lorsqu'un client retourne son produit car il juge que ce défaut nuit à son utilisation, il pourrait faire un effort afin de satisfaire le client (et de faire des économies au passage)

Le SAV m'a certifié que l'ipad de remplacement serait neuf mais bon, j'attends de voir.

@++


----------



## Mrpapin (2 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir messieurs
Je m associe a snake626 pour dire que les retours sav sont des refurbs et pas des neufs et et je l ai échange 4 fois mon iPad avec toujours l effet mura et surtout des coups a chaque fois sur l iPad .
pour celui que j ai actuellement c est pareil mais un manager sympa a accepte de m en commander un neuf que j aurai dans 3 semaines et de me laisser celui la du temps que je reçoive le nouveau car les refurbs ca été  une catastrophe pour moi.
maintenant reste plus qu a espérer que les nouveaux fabriques ne seront pas touches ,je croise les doigts car ça sera mon sixième iPad et de toute façon maintenant vu l ampleur de mon dossier je ne demanderai que des modèles neufs a commander car les refurbs c est fini pour moi
Bon courage a tout le monde


----------



## acr38 (2 Mai 2011)

j'espère que je vais avoir plus de chance que toi..

6 appareils pour en avoir un "correct", ça craint!Je te le souhaite en tous cas.

@+


----------



## snake626 (3 Mai 2011)

Les nouveaux venu, et les visiteurs qui ont des soucis d'ipad avec effet mura, je vous encourage à remplir notre formulaire pour suivre l'avancé des soucis chez apple et pour nous donner des indicateurs correctes.

Merci aussi de nous tenir au courant des achats sans fuites de lumières. Ca nous donne toujours des indications sur les éventuelles corrections qu'apporterai Apple. 


https://spreadsheets1.google.com/sp...mkey=dFFmZGhCM2Z5ZWoycWk3RHFqUFEyd1E6MQ#gid=0


----------



## Sonny972 (3 Mai 2011)

Aaaaah, enfin ! Je peux apporter ma Pierre a l'édifice  !
Aujourd'hui j'ai enfin pu acheté mon iPad 32Go Blanc. Il est américain (c'est pas loin d'ici). La série est : DLXFJ. Malgré mes efforts les plus sincères, je n'ai pu trouver de fuites de lumières. Donc voilà je suis assez content. Et bordel, c'est une machine magnifique !


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mai 2011)

Mrpapin a dit:


> Je m associe a snake626 pour dire que les retours sav sont des refurbs et pas des neufs et et je l ai échange 4 fois mon iPad avec toujours l effet mura et surtout des coups a chaque fois sur l iPad .
> pour celui que j ai actuellement c est pareil mais un manager sympa a accepte de m en commander un neuf que j aurai dans 3 semaines et de me laisser celui la du temps que je reçoive le nouveau car les refurbs ca été  une catastrophe pour moi.
> maintenant reste plus qu a espérer que les nouveaux fabriques ne seront pas touches


Tu touches du doigt un problème concernant les différents circuits de distribution officiels et non officiels des produits Apple.

Le plus sûr reste l'AppleStore en ligne, si les délais sont plus longs au moins il est fabriqué après la commande (très peu de stock), tu as 14 jours calendaires pour le tester et si il ne te convient pas pour une raison ou une autre, tu peux l'échanger pour un neuf ou demander un remboursement (aucun motif particulier à fournir, mais le mieux est de dire ce qui ne va pas sinon c'est direct refurb sans vérification).
Pour les autres circuits de distribution, il faudra passer par le SAV et d'après vos témoignages l'iPad défectueux est remplacé par un autre en stock ou provenant du refurb ... susceptible lui-même d'être défectueux ! :mouais:

De plus après mon expérience de plusieurs iMac 27" late 2009 défectueux et échangés sans problème (mais quand même une série de 4 exemplaires consécutifs avec tel ou tel problème ça refroidit même une adepte des produits Apple depuis 30 ans), il faut savoir que les contrôles qualité ne sont plus effectués car trop onéreux (ça ne concerne pas qu'Apple, ni le secteur informatique), il est plus rentable d'assurer le SAV des machines défectueuses si celles-ci n'excèdent pas un certain pourcentage de la production).

Bref, certains d'entre nous font les frais de cet impératif financier et de la qualité moyenne des composants et de la fabrication ... même avec un niveau de prix comme ceux pratiqués par Apple.
Le point positif c'est qu'Apple ne rechigne pas à échanger en cas d'insatisfaction ... du moins pendant la garantie légale, après mieux vaut avoir un contrat AppleCare qui garantit 3 ans de tranquillité ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h08 ----------




Sonny972 a dit:


> Et bordel, c'est une machine magnifique !


Viii c'est un bijou de technologie  et d'une utilisation tellement agréable avec l'écran tactile et iOS :love: ... les problèmes relatés dans les forums ne doivent pas décourager car ils ne concernent pas tous les iPad 2.

Ces discussions sont surtout utiles pour partager nos expériences, faciliter les échanges et attirer l'attention d'Apple ... en espérant un règlement du problème pour les fabrications futures


----------



## acr38 (3 Mai 2011)

salut

@snake626

je compte remplir le formulaire une fois que j'aurai reçu mon nouvel ipad (vu que le SAV m'a renvoyé mon ancien appareil la première fois...)

Ça commence à être long, déjà plus d'une semaine et pas de nouvelles...snifff

@++


----------



## phiel13 (3 Mai 2011)

Mon APR m'a appelé pour m'indiquer que l'Ipad 2 que je leur avais commandé est arrivé (wifi/32g). Je suis partagé entre l'idée d'aller le récuperer ou de passer mon tour , et d'attendre que le problème soit résolu (si il l'est un jour) .


----------



## acr38 (3 Mai 2011)

salut

C'est un topic dédié à ce défaut et il est donc normal d'avoir l'impression que tous les ipads seraient touchés...
Mais il faut relativiser, il y a surement beaucoup de clients qui n'ont aucun problème...

@++


----------



## taxisun (3 Mai 2011)

et voila je vien de recevoir mon ipad2 et comme beaucoup je suis aussi victime de ces fuite de lumiere  je vais le renvoyer et je verrai ce qui en ressort


----------



## la_quiche (3 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> il y a surement beaucoup de clients qui n'ont aucun problème...
> 
> @++


 
en nombre, vu les volumes écoulés, surement

en proportion c'est autre chose, voir l'expérience de pharmapetel ou autres. 5 achats d'ipad neufs différents (pas de refurb) 5 daubes. c'est pas une question de malchance, c'est que la probabilité de tomber sur un ipad présentant ce défaut est grande.


----------



## snake626 (3 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> en nombre, vu les volumes écoulés, surement
> 
> en proportion c'est autre chose, voir l'expérience de pharmapetel ou autres. 5 achats d'ipad neufs différents (pas de refurb) 5 daubes. c'est pas une question de malchance, c'est que la probabilité de tomber sur un ipad présentant ce défaut est grande.



Pour le moment je doute tout de même. Je pense que beaucoup sont touchés mais ne le voient pas. 
Perso j'ai entendu parlé de ce soucis sur les sites américains, donc j'ai vérifié tout de suite, et je l'utilise aussi pour lire ou voir des films la nuit... donc forcément je tombe sur le problème rapidement. Je prend l'exemple de mon père qui ne l'utilisera jamais by night, il le verra pas et ça ne le dérangera pas. 

Et n'oublions pas les gens qui ne veulent pas s'embêter avec le SAV (j'en connais quelques uns)

Mais on a aucune visibilité sur la part d'appareils touché.

Un sondage serai le bienvenu mais bon je pense pas que macg en fera un.


----------



## la_quiche (3 Mai 2011)

@snake : je dis juste que d'après moi, au vue des expériences des uns et des autres, la proportion des ipads présentant ce défaut est (très) grande.

après que beaucoup de clients ne remarquent pas le défaut, s'en foutent ou font avec, surement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h13 ----------




snake626 a dit:


> Mais on a aucune visibilité sur la part d'appareils touché.
> Un sondage serai le bienvenu mais bon *je pense pas que macg en fera un*.


 
on est d'accord


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (3 Mai 2011)

taxisun a dit:


> et voila je vien de recevoir mon ipad2 et comme beaucoup je suis aussi victime de ces fuite de lumiere  je vais le renvoyer et je verrai ce qui en ressort



Salut,

Peux-tu nous dire quelle est la version d'iOS d'origine installée ?


----------



## acr38 (3 Mai 2011)

Après, ça dépend de l'utilisation de chacun, c'est certain. 

Mais je pense qu'il y a des modèles plus ou moins touchés. En ce qui me concerne, c'était vraiment gênant (et pas forcement que la nuit).

Mais je reste sur le fait qu'à plus de 500 euros, nous sommes en droit d'avoir un produit de qualité. 

@++


----------



## karanda (3 Mai 2011)

Padawanlady a dit:


> je viens d 'aller tester le dit-ipad2 à ma fnac... il est terrible d'ailleurs le vendeur lui meme en possede un... au probleme de fuites de lumiere auquel je m'interesse, il me repond... ben, c'est pas enorme et pis qui regarde son ipad dans le noir? moi ! j'aime me regarder mes series, autres films (sur fond noir d'ailleurs) dans mon lit le soir ou quand je suis en voyage dans l'avion ou a l hotel...
> ça me gene un peu ce genre d'attitude...
> aucun retour pour ce probleme a la fnac de val d europe (77) m'assure t il.... et vous?



J'en ai acheté un ce samedi à Darty Val d'Europe (la Fnac n'avait plus de stock) et j'ai constaté hier aussi le problème de fuite de lumière sur écran noir.

Dés qu'on voit le problème, on le voit tout le temps  C'est ça qui est embêtant. Je vais attendre un peu avant de faire quoique ce soit.


----------



## la_quiche (3 Mai 2011)

@karanda : c'est quoi le numéro de série de ton ipad ?

remplis ça steuplé 
https://spreadsheets1.google.com/sp...mkey=dFFmZGhCM2Z5ZWoycWk3RHFqUFEyd1E6MQ#gid=0


----------



## karanda (3 Mai 2011)

Je regarderai ce soir. Par contre ton lien ne fonctionne pas!


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mai 2011)

J'ai pris la décision de demander un échange de mon iPad 2 qui présente de légères fuites de luminosité et 2 pixels morts (blancs) plutôt qu'un remboursement et un rachat ultérieur car j'en ai besoin dans le cadre de mon métier d'animatrice multimédia pour faire (enfin) connaissance avec iOS n'ayant pas besoin d'un iPhone (qui de plus a un écran bien trop petit pour mes yeux de 50 ans fatigués par 30 ans d'informatique ).

Mon interlocuteur du Service Clients de l'AppleStore en ligne avait l'air bien rôdé sur la question, il a immédiatement accepté ma demande d'échange (sans passer par une conversation technique avec le SAV) et ayant parlé de mes déboires avec l'iMac 27" late 2009 (4 échanges) il m'a invité à le tenir au courant par mail lors de la réception de l'iPad neuf de remplacement (dans 1 semaine environ, les délais dans le cas d'échange sont raccourcis) afin de savoir si l'exemplaire est parfait ... et de m'accorder un geste commercial 

Bref, il y a des problèmes de fabrication certes et les désagréments qui vont avec (attente, présence pour le livreur), mais cela est toujours compensé par un Service Clients de l'AppleStore en ligne impeccable : courtois, à l'écoute et parfois généreux


----------



## robertodino (3 Mai 2011)

snake626 a dit:


> Les nouveaux venu, et les visiteurs qui ont des soucis d'ipad avec effet mura, je vous encourage à remplir notre formulaire pour suivre l'avancé des soucis chez apple et pour nous donner des indicateurs correctes.
> 
> Merci aussi de nous tenir au courant des achats sans fuites de lumières. Ca nous donne toujours des indications sur les éventuelles corrections qu'apporterai Apple.
> 
> ...



Bon je viens de remplir le formulaire, désolé du retard.


----------



## zutic (3 Mai 2011)

J'ai un iPad 2 avec ces taches jaunes aussi, sauf que depuis 1 mois il a pas mal navigué, donc un petit choc a fait que le dos est légèrement enfoncé. A votre avis un retour est il envisageable malgré ce dommage, car les taches jaunes sont vraiment envahissantes.


----------



## snake626 (3 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> Après, ça dépend de l'utilisation de chacun, c'est certain.
> 
> Mais je pense qu'il y a des modèles plus ou moins touchés. En ce qui me concerne, c'était vraiment gênant (et pas forcement que la nuit).
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi... sur tout mes modèles j'en ai eu 3 ou l'effet était visible en dans mon appart en pleine journée. Le dernier j'en parle même pas, une horreur.

@la_quiche 
Oui je pense que beaucoup d'iPad 2 sont touchés (presque tous?) et ça doit être la raison de ce silence pesant sur ce problème. Je pense que Apple à promis de prendre ce soucis en charge pour peu que l'info ne se diffuse pas trop... auquel cas l'entreprise ne pourra pas répondre à toutes les demandes (ceux qui ne l'auraient pas remarqués sans une news ou un article). 
Pour l'antennagate j'étais ravi qu'apple m'offre un étui mais honnêtement je n'ai jamais eu de soucis particulier de réception, mais avec les histoires de la presse etc j'avais envie d'en changer. 

Enfin bref je pense que les choses doivent êtres liées. ça reste un avis perso


----------



## taxisun (3 Mai 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Peux-tu nous dire quelle est la version d'iOS d'origine installée ?




Ios 4.3.2


----------



## snake626 (3 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Bref, il y a des problèmes de fabrication certes et les désagréments qui vont avec (attente, présence pour le livreur), mais cela est toujours compensé par un Service Clients de l'AppleStore en ligne impeccable : courtois, à l'écoute et parfois généreux



La je suis d'accord avec toi, mais la sympathique ne fait pas fonctionner mes iPad 2 depuis le mois de mars. 

mais bon il faut accorder au service client une sympathie sans reproche.


----------



## acr38 (3 Mai 2011)

@snake626: tu as eu un geste commercial de la part d'apple? Car ça commence à faire beaucoup d'échanges...

@++


----------



## taxisun (3 Mai 2011)

Personnellement on ma aussi promis un geste commercial, j'attend de voir qu'elle es ce geste.


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mai 2011)

zutic a dit:


> J'ai un iPad 2 avec ces taches jaunes aussi, sauf que depuis 1 mois il a pas mal navigué, donc un petit choc a fait que le dos est légèrement enfoncé. A votre avis un retour est il envisageable malgré ce dommage, car les taches jaunes sont vraiment envahissantes.


Qu'entends-tu par "retour" ?
Un retour pour échange ou un retour pour SAV de la dalle ?

Pour un retour pour échange il y a un délai limite selon l'endroit où tu l'as acheté, et étant donné le choc sur le dos ça m'étonnerait qu'on te le reprenne.

Tente ta chance, ou bien demande juste un changement de la dalle, et tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## Aleex (3 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part, j'habite en Suisse et j'en suis à mon 3ème iPad (16GB + 3G blanc) sans succès. Toujours autant de fuites de lumière. Je commence sérieusement à en avoir marre car j'habite à 100 KM d'un Apple Store et une fois de plus ils se foutent de moi. Il me font savoir que je suis le seul à m'être plaint de ce soucis alors qu'une autre personne au téléphone me dit que je suis pas le premier. Il faudrait savoir.
Bref, mon dernier échange était une "exeption" parce que j'avais aussi un problème d'appareil photo. (Teintes bizzard en haute lumière).
Il m'ont donc donné un "nouveau" selon eux. Bah oui sauf que tout le monde sait que c'est des refurbs, faut pas nous prendre pour des boulets non plus. A peine arrivé chez moi je controle. Encore pire que les 2 autres que j'avais eu auparavant. Et en plus, toujours le même problème d'appareil photo.

Celui qui m'a été échangé a comme numéro de série DLXF avec comme version d'OS 4.2.1

Tant que je n'aurais pas un iPad parfait, je continuerais à me plaindre vers Apple.

A méditer.

Alexandre


----------



## acr38 (3 Mai 2011)

salut

Ne t'inquiètes pas, j'ai eu le droit également à "vous êtes le seul à vous plaindre"

Bref, je pense qu'il ne faut pas lâcher. Par contre, pourquoi tu ne passes pas par UPS?

@++


----------



## Aleex (3 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> salut
> 
> Ne t'inquiètes pas, j'ai eu le droit également à "vous êtes le seul à vous plaindre"
> 
> ...



J'ai préféré passer directement à l'Apple Store pour pouvoir le tester au magasin. J'ai pu tester les 2 premiers mais comme ils en avaient que deux en stock je suis reparti avec un défectueux.

Maintenant comme tu dis, je vais passer par UPS, c'est plus simple que de faire 100 km à chaque fois.

Quand UPS vient chercher l'iPad défectueux, il t'en prête un en attendant, est-ce juste ?


----------



## taxisun (3 Mai 2011)

Aleex a dit:


> J'ai préféré passer directement à l'Apple Store pour pouvoir le tester au magasin. J'ai pu tester les 2 premiers mais comme ils en avaient que deux en stock je suis reparti avec un défectueux.
> 
> Maintenant comme tu dis, je vais passer par UPS, c'est plus simple que de faire 100 km à chaque fois.
> 
> Quand UPS vient chercher l'iPad défectueux, il t'en prête un en attendant, est-ce juste ?



je ne suis pas sur mais je ne pense pas q'UPS ai des ipad en stock


----------



## aka80 (3 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir tout lr monde !!

Je reviens après deux semaines de vacances mais je constate qu'il n'y a pratiquement pas d'amélioration si je ne me trompe!! ce problème de fuite et tâches jaunes n'est toujours pas réglé par apple ????


----------



## karanda (4 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> @karanda : c'est quoi le numéro de série de ton ipad ?
> 
> remplis ça steuplé
> https://spreadsheets1.google.com/sp...mkey=dFFmZGhCM2Z5ZWoycWk3RHFqUFEyd1E6MQ#gid=0



Le numéro de série commence par DLXF. J'ai vu certaines photos et c'est quand même moins grave chez moi... Mais bon à ce prix là cest abusé!


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

Aleex a dit:


> J'ai préféré passer directement à l'Apple Store pour pouvoir le tester au magasin. J'ai pu tester les 2 premiers mais comme ils en avaient que deux en stock je suis reparti avec un défectueux.
> 
> Maintenant comme tu dis, je vais passer par UPS, c'est plus simple que de faire 100 km à chaque fois.
> 
> Quand UPS vient chercher l'iPad défectueux, il t'en prête un en attendant, est-ce juste ?



Non, tu n'as pas d'iPad pendant quelques jours, voire plus.


----------



## zutic (4 Mai 2011)

UPS a des iPad 2 en stock j'en ai eu un neuf sous 2 jours ! Reste mon probleme de bosse !


----------



## tonetruman (4 Mai 2011)

I pad 2 blanc 32 Giga  wifi DLXFH  depuis une petite semaine

  Vilaine tache de lumiere à droite du bouton home... je suis bien dégouté comme la plupart d'entre vous.
Je pense attendre quelques semaines avant de le ramener chez le premium reseller ou je l'ai acheté histoire qu'ils ai du stock...

  Bon courage à tous.


----------



## bambougroove (4 Mai 2011)

zutic a dit:


> UPS a des iPad 2 en stock j'en ai eu un neuf sous 2 jours !


UPS est une entreprise de livraison ... pas un fournisseur d'iPad !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------




Aleex a dit:


> Celui qui m'a été échangé a comme numéro de série DLXF avec comme version d'OS 4.2.1


Donner les 5ères lettres du S/N, la 5ème correspondant à la semaine de fabrication.

Livré avec iOS 4.3.1, il ne s'agit pas d'une fabrication récente car la version 4.3.2 est sortie le 14 avril.


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> UPS est une entreprise de livraison ... pas un fournisseur d'iPad !



Oui tout à fait ! UPS n'aurait pas intérêt à stocker des iPad, ils perdraient de l'argent pour rien. Du stock = une perte d'argent. Pourquoi Apple est en rupture à votre avis ? Parce quelle ne commence à fabriquer ses produit que quelques jours/semaines avant la sortie car elle ne veut pas trop en stocker pour ne pas perdre trop d'argent.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Mai 2011)

Hello,

iOS 4.3.3 est disponible !! 

Bon, y'a plus qu'à attendre les iPad livrés en 4.3.3 pour être certain d'avoir la dernière production  

je blague... ceci dit je ne sais quand je vais acheter le mien !! Car comment savoir le moment où ce souci sera corrigé...


----------



## daigoro (4 Mai 2011)

Salut

apres avoir changé mon ipad 2 une premiere fois pour cause de fuite lumineuse, le second a eu les meme problemes.
j'ai donc demandé un nouvel echange, seulement, au tel le gars me dit jeudi que l'echange sera tres rapide (5 jours la premiere fois).
UPS passe vendredi, mais depuis lundi mon statut est bloqué sur "produit de remplacement en attente"
nouveau coup de tel a apple : pas de stock avant le 10 mai !!  j'avais pourtant demandé si il y avait du stock, j'ai d'ailleurs attendu 3 semaine pour envoyer l'ipad a cause de ça et finallement je me retrouve dans la meme situation


----------



## Aleex (4 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> UPS est une entreprise de livraison ... pas un fournisseur d'iPad !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Les 5 premières lettres du S/N sont DLXFG.

Name: iPad 2
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi-3G
Generation: 2
ModelCode: 
Model introduced: 2011
Production year: 2011
Production week: 13 (April)
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Screen size: 9 inch
Screen resolution: 1024x768 pixels
Colour: White
Capacity: 16GB
Factory: DL (China)

Salutations.


----------



## aka80 (4 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde

Alors je viens de retirer mon nouvel ipad de la Fnac après en avoir rendu un que j'avais acheté le 25 Mars et dont j'avais posté même les photos de l'écran.
avec l'avoir que j'avais j'en ai commandé un nouveau le 19 Avril dernier . celui que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui a un N° de série commençant par *DLXFJ *. Pour ce qui est de l'écran il est presque parfait ; il n'a de fuite que sur un coin et c'est minim.
Je vais le garder un moment histoire de voir si ça part . sinon j'attendrai d'être sûr que le problème soit résolu pour l'échanger. Mais franchement c'est quasi parfait , si cette petite tâche disparait dans le temps ce sera le comble. Voilà 
Mais sérieusement Apple a gravement très mal géré sur ce coup, et en plus on dirait qu'ils ne font rien pour résoudre le problème ! Bizarre de la part de ce géant.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

@aka80 peux-tu nous dire quel est la version iOS d'origine de ton nouvel iPad ?

J'espère pour toi que cela va disparaître cette petite fuite... Séchage colle ??


----------



## aka80 (4 Mai 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> @aka80 peux-tu nous dire quel est la version iOS d'origine de ton nouvel iPad ?
> 
> J'espère pour toi que cela va disparaître cette petite fuite... Séchage colle ??



Bonsoir Yoskiz . C'est l'OS 4.3.1


----------



## bambougroove (4 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> C'est l'OS 4.3.1


C'est logique d'après ton S/N qui indique une fabrication semaine 15.

Etant donné que la version 4.3.3 est sortie aujourd'hui, une fabrication récente devrait avoir la 4.3.2 installée en usine.

EDIT : les numéros de semaine aux USA sont différents de ceux en France (les premiers jours de janvier sont comptés pour une semaine contrairement à la France).
En revanche, en Chine ils sont identiques à ceux de la France.
Je suppose d'après la semaine de fabrication de mon iPad que le S/N tient compte du système en vigueur aux USA.
Voir ce site : http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/custom.html?year=2011&country=1&wno=1&hol=0&holm=1&df=1


----------



## axool76 (5 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté l'iPad 2 hier à l'Apple Store de Montréal ... Y a des fuites de lumières; certes pas très gênantes mais y en a + un poque en dessous du bouton "Home" sur le métal. Résultat, je retourne samedi à l'Apple store pour le faire changer.

L'iPad est en version 4.3.2 et le numéro de série commence par "DN6FL".


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Mai 2011)

axool76 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai acheté l'iPad 2 hier à l'Apple Store de Montréal ... Y a des fuites de lumières; certes pas très gênantes mais y en a + un poque en dessous du bouton "Home" sur le métal. Résultat, je retourne samedi à l'Apple store pour le faire changer.
> 
> L'iPad est en version 4.3.2 et le numéro de série commence par "DN6FL".



Donc même un iPad produit il y a peu (iOS 4.3.2) présente ce problème... c'est pas encore corrigé en production donc (??)...


----------



## aka80 (5 Mai 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Donc même un iPad produit il y a peu (iOS 4.3.2) présente ce problème... c'est pas encore corrigé en production donc (??)...



Franchement apple m'a vachement déçu!! c'est incroyable  . Il faut dénoncer ce genre de pratique ; ils auraient dû rappeler tous les produits touchés , corriger le problème et surtout faire un communiqué. Je les croyais plus honnête que ça . 
Je saurais que la prochaine fois il faudra pas se ruer sur un nouveau produit apple. En tout cas l'image de la marque en a pris un sacré coup !


----------



## worldice (5 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Franchement apple m'a vachement déçu!! c'est incroyable  . Il faut dénoncer ce genre de pratique ; ils auraient dû rappeler tous les produits touchés , corriger le problème et surtout faire un communiqué. Je les croyais plus honnête que ça .
> Je saurais que la prochaine fois il faudra pas se ruer sur un nouveau produit apple. En tout cas l'image de la marque en a pris un sacré coup !



Moi, je ne suis pas forcément vachement en colère contre Apple, mais plutôt contre LG ou Samsung (je ne sais pas qui fabrique les écrans). Et si ça se trouve, ils travaillent jour et nuits depuis le 25 pour résoudre ce problème !


----------



## stéphane33 (5 Mai 2011)

comment calculez vous les semaines de fabrication?


----------



## worldice (5 Mai 2011)

stéphane33 a dit:


> comment calculez vous les semaines de fabrication?



Reviens quelques pages plus tôt, un lien a été donné !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h56 ----------

Les iPads achetés aux US sont peut-être moins touchés...
(Lire http://forums.macg.co/ipad/achat-ipad-usa-632272-2.html)


----------



## acr38 (5 Mai 2011)

salut

Mon nouveau bébé est arrivée: série DLXFF

Bon, l'appareil est neuf (aucune trace d'utilisation, pas de choc, ni rayures) mais l'effet mura est toujours présent...Une petit peu moins que le précédent mais bon, ça commence à me gaver...

Je suis partagé entre le fait de le garder (je l'ai acheté ,il y a plus de deux semaines et je l'ai utilisé que 2 jours...) ou de recontacter le SAV car je trouve ça inadmissible pour un appareil à plus de 500 euros.

J'ai lu à droite et à gauche sur la toile que certaines personnes ont vu les fuites disparaitre avec le temps, vous y croyez?

@++


----------



## yabr (5 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> salut
> 
> Mon nouveau bébé est arrivée: série DLXFF
> 
> ...


 non


----------



## bambougroove (5 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Franchement apple m'a vachement déçu!! c'est incroyable  . *Il faut dénoncer ce genre de pratique ; ils auraient dû rappeler tous les produits touchés , corriger le problème et surtout faire un communiqué.* Je les croyais plus honnête que ça .
> Je saurais que la prochaine fois il faudra pas se ruer sur un nouveau produit apple. En tout cas l'image de la marque en a pris un sacré coup !


Ce n'est pas la façon de procéder d'Apple pour l'ensemble de ses produits, à part lorsqu'il y a reconnaissance officielle d'un problème sous forme d'extension de garantie.
Son silence ne veut pas dire qu'il ne fait rien ...

Il suffit de contacter Apple pour obtenir un échange dans le délai imparti ou une réparation pendant la période de garantie (voire un échange si le problème n'est pas résolu après 3 réparations).

Concernant spécifiquement les dalles défectueuses, et cela ne concerne pas qu'Apple, cela est du à la fabrication qui comporte des "déchets", il y a d'ailleurs plusieurs classes de qualité selon le pourcentage d'exemplaires susceptibles d'être défectueux et le prix n'est bien sûr pas le même.
Une autre cause du problème peut provenir de la qualité d'assemblage de l'iPad, et là aussi il y aura toujours du "déchet".

Cela dit, je suis d'accord avec toi, mieux vaut ne pas trop se précipiter lors du lancement d'un nouveau produit (afin de vérifier dans les forums s'il ne comporte pas des défauts de "jeunesse" susceptibles d'être réglés rapidement par Apple), et cela donne effectivement un coup à ce que je considère comme l'ex bonne image de marque d'Apple concernant la qualité du hardware :mouais:


----------



## axool76 (5 Mai 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Donc même un iPad produit il y a peu (iOS 4.3.2) présente ce problème... c'est pas encore corrigé en production donc (??)...



Apparemment pas ... Puis quand j'ai vérifié si les fuites de lumières étaient présentes, j'avais pas la luminosité à fond (un peu moins que la moitié) ... Alors à fond, ça se voit vraiment beaucoup.

Samedi, je vais demander à déballer l'iPad sur place, à l'Apple Store pour vérifier si il y a des fuites de lumières ou pas ... S'il y en, j'en demanderai un autre et ainsi de suite ; pas envie de retourner 15 fois (ou plus (!) ) à l'Apple Store.

Dommage, très bon produit sinon !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Mai 2011)

@axool76
Effectivement dommage qu'il y ai des problèmes d'écran car j'avais l'iPad 1 et c'est une superbe machine !

Tiens nous au courant de la suite


----------



## Sonny972 (5 Mai 2011)

Contrairement a ce que je croyais, mon iPad possède aussi l'effet mura. M'enfin, ce n'est pas si dramatique. :/


----------



## aka80 (5 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Alors je viens de retirer mon nouvel ipad de la Fnac après en avoir rendu un que j'avais acheté le 25 Mars et dont j'avais posté même les photos de l'écran.
> avec l'avoir que j'avais j'en ai commandé un nouveau le 19 Avril dernier . celui que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui a un N° de série commençant par *DLXFJ *. Pour ce qui est de l'écran il est presque parfait ; il n'a de fuite que sur un coin et c'est minim.
> ...



Bonsoir 

Hé bin tous mes espoirs viennent d'être anéantis par deux pixels morts sur l'écran que je n'avais pas vu hier. Donc demain je vais pour la deuxième fois retourner mon ipad à la FNAC !! suis plus que dégoûté là !! 
pffffffffffff


----------



## joeystick (5 Mai 2011)

J'habite en Suisse et j'ai reçu mon iPad jeudi passé avec aussi une smart cover, je n' ai pour l'instant pas rencontré de probl&#279;mes. Pas de fuites de lumi&#279;re, alors qu' en ce moment, j'écris dans le noir.

Commandé sur l Apple store sur internet le 4 avril.


----------



## robertodino (6 Mai 2011)

joeystick a dit:


> J'habite en Suisse et j'ai reçu mon iPad jeudi passé avec aussi une smart cover, je n' ai pour l'instant pas rencontré de probl&#279;mes. Pas de fuites de lumi&#279;re, alors qu' en ce moment, j'écris dans le noir.
> 
> Commandé sur l Apple store sur internet le 4 avril.



Félicitations, tu est un des rares chanceux ou le problème sest résolu.


----------



## bambougroove (6 Mai 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Félicitations, tu est un des rares chanceux ou le problème s&#8217;est résolu.


"Rare" je ne pense pas, ça serait un tollé général sur le net (concernant les cas prononcés bien sûr), et "résolu" je ne pense pas non plus car il y aura toujours des exemplaires défectueux ... c'est inhérent à la fabrication et à l'assemblage des dalles !


----------



## axool76 (6 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> "Rare" je ne pense pas, ça serait un tollé général sur le net (concernant les cas prononcés bien sûr), et "résolu" je ne pense pas non plus car il y aura toujours des exemplaires défectueux ... c'est inhérent à la fabrication et à l'assemblage des dalles !



Pas forcement. Si je n'avais pas vu ce topic avant d'acheter mon iPad, je n'aurais sans doute pas remarqué ce problème (c'est qu'il n'est pas si dérangeant que ça finalement). Après, c'est aussi de ma faute, c'est sur, j'ai quand même acheté l'iPad tout en sachant que j'aurais probablement un problème de fuite de lumière avec.

Personnellement ce problème ne me dérange pas particulièrement mais j'irais tout de même l'échanger parce qu'au niveau de la revente ça pourrait poser problème et aussi parce que j'ai un "poque" en dessous du bouton Home.


----------



## bambougroove (6 Mai 2011)

axool76 a dit:


> Pas forcement. Si je n'avais pas vu ce topic avant d'acheter mon iPad, je n'aurais sans doute pas remarqué ce problème (c'est qu'il n'est pas si dérangeant que ça finalement).
> ...
> Personnellement ce problème ne me dérange pas particulièrement mais j'irais tout de même l'échanger parce qu'au niveau de la revente ça pourrait poser problème et aussi parce que j'ai un "poque" en dessous du bouton Home.


Oui, ce problème n'est pas dérangeant dans le cas de légères fuites de lumière, qui je le rappelle nécessitent une luminosité au maximum ET un fond noir ET être dans l'obscurité pour les voir ... autant dire que cela n'arrive pas souvent !

C'est le cas pour mon iMac 27" (légères fuites régulières aux 4 coins de la dalle) et même quand je regarde un film avec des bandes noires je ne les remarque pas ... car je regarde plus le film que les fuites, que je ne mets jamais la luminosité au maximum surtout dans l'obscurité totale > pas envie de me cramer les yeux 
...
Concernant le "poque" (trace de coup), il faut bien sûr demander l'échange et j'espère que tu l'as signalé dès la réception, sinon ça risque d'être difficile ... à moins d'utiliser les fuites de lumière pour demander un échange


----------



## jayjay555 (6 Mai 2011)

Tenez, une news intéressante pour ceux qui lise l'anglais :

http://www.electronista.com/articles/11/05/05/lg.light.leaks.pinned.for.ipad.2.shipment.issues/


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Mai 2011)

jayjay555 a dit:


> Tenez, une news intéressante pour ceux qui lise l'anglais :
> 
> http://www.electronista.com/articles/11/05/05/lg.light.leaks.pinned.for.ipad.2.shipment.issues/



Merci pour cette news ceci dit je ne sais toujours quand il sera opportun d'acheter l'iPad 2 pour éviter ce problème... fin Mai ??


----------



## bambougroove (6 Mai 2011)

jayjay555 a dit:


> Tenez, une news intéressante pour ceux qui lise l'anglais :
> http://www.electronista.com/articles/11/05/05/lg.light.leaks.pinned.for.ipad.2.shipment.issues/


_"While unconfirmed, the LG issues would support complaints from some iPad 2 buyers who've noticed light leakage on some of the earliest production runs.  Apple has readily acknowledged that it was limited only by supply in the first quarter of the year and hinted at LG's resolution with confidence production would get back on track quickly."_
Wait and see pour les fabrications à partir de mai ... je vous tiens au courant dès réception de mon iPad de remplacement qui sera fabriqué en mai.


----------



## daigoro (6 Mai 2011)

Salut

Mon iPad 2 est chez apple depuis le 2 mai pour cause de fuites lumineuses (2 eme fois) savez vous quand le nouveau sera envoyé ?


----------



## lapinou74 (6 Mai 2011)

Bonjour 


daigoro a dit:


> Mon iPad 2 est chez apple depuis le 2 mai pour cause de fuites lumineuses (2 eme fois) savez vous quand le nouveau sera envoyé ?



Tu devrais le recevoir assez rapidement je pense.

J'aimerais que quelqu'un me dise comment régler mes problèmes, limite je suis en pleure tellement mon ipad et "pourri". J'ai des fuites de lumière, pas beaucoup mais quand même et Apple n'a pas voulu me le changer lors de l'envoi dans le centre. J'ai découvert que le son de mon haut parleur sur certaine chanson (chanson douce en général) et nul, sa graisille c'est horrible. Cela ne vient pas de la chanson, c'est du 320 kbps ! Sur des grosse enceinte a fond, sa passe niquel. Est ce qu'il faut que j'aille dans un Apple store pour me le faire changer une bonne fois pour toute ou pas ?? Aidé moi s'il vous plait ! merci


----------



## atmane (6 Mai 2011)

j'ai acheté un nouveau au Auchan, et yen a pas mal en stock dans toutes les capacités.
je vous tiens au courant sur létat décran ce soir


----------



## bambougroove (6 Mai 2011)

lapinou74 a dit:


> Aidé moi s'il vous plait ! merci


Difficile de t'aider alors que tu ne donnes même pas la date et le lieu d'achat, ainsi les circonstances précises d'envoi dans un "centre" Apple.
Un haut-parleur défectueux ça entre dans le cadre de la garantie, que ce soit un échange si tu es dans les délais ou une réparation.

Par ailleurs, pour une meilleure prise en charge en cas de problème, éviter l'achat de matériels Apple dans la grande distribution (à part si couplé à une offre FAI/Opérateur de téléphonie) et privilégier les circuits officiels : AppleStore en ligne, AppleStore physiques et APR (Apple Premium Reseller).


----------



## Lefenmac (6 Mai 2011)

lapinou74 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> Tu devrais le recevoir assez rapidement je pense.
> ...



Faut être fort, un Homme maintenant et retenir tes larmes....


----------



## Mrpapin (6 Mai 2011)

Bonjour
Eh bien moi j attends le mien qui sera tout neuf et du coup fabrication du mois de mai donc je vous tiens au courant de l état de l appareil des que je l ai :love:
A bientôt


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Mai 2011)

Le but du jeu est d'acheter un iPad 2 avec un écran Samsung... Lire ICI

Bonne chance tout le monde (moi inclus)


----------



## la_quiche (6 Mai 2011)

je suppose que tout ça était connu par apple avant même que le premier ipad ne soit vendu ...que LG sorte des bouses c'est un problème mais que apple les accepte pour cause de "vite-vite/date de lancement/positionnement par rapport à la concurrence" c'est une honte.

si seulement la baisse de production de dalles par LG était due à un fort taux de rebut avec au final une livraison de dalles correctes...mais c'est même pas le cas !

je doute que l'info soit reprise dans des journaux/magazines plus généralistes/plus lus...tant les ipads/iphones représentent pour eux un support où il est urgent d'investir...

faut pas se fâcher avec la pomme. ils se lâchent sur les problèmes (relatif) d'antenne ou de géolocalisation mais ça ne remet pas vraiment en cause la qualité des produit et ça n'a pas d'impact sur les ventes.

preuve est faite que se fier aux test c'est du bidon, les exemplaires envoyés à la presse ont forcément été vérifiés par apple pour éviter les scuds

enfin bon...minable tout ça...au prix de la bestiole


----------



## fedorinux (6 Mai 2011)

Je suis allé au SAV ce soir, pour récupérer mon iPad 2 qui avait un pixel blanc.

C'était chez Darty Val d'Europe (77). L'employé m'a donc remis la boite et le bon de retour du SAV avec  un message du genre :
"Mise à jour logicielle - Test OK".
Une mise à jour d'iOS ne réparant pas les pixels, j'ai donc ouvert la boite sur place.
L'emballage plastique était tout plié et mal recollé (premier point négatif)
Evidemment, pixel HS (deuxième point négatif)
Je demande donc un retour SAV. Le bon est imprimé avec noté dessus "Traces d'utilisation". Sachant que la première fois, je l'ai juste allumé pour voir le pixel mort... et que le premier bon de départ au SAV mentionnait "neuf", j'étais étonné qu'un déballage sur le comptoire faisait des "traces d'utilisation". J'ai donc grogné un peu, l'employé a remis "neuf" (sachant que c'est son supérieur qui le lui dicte... et ce depuis le début...) et c'est reparti.
Toutefois, le bon de départ d'aujourd'hui précise où est le pixel HS.

C'est reparti pour une semaine. A la limite, je me demande si je préfère pas une petite fuite de lumière qu'un point blanc qui me regarde tout le temps.
Et puis le manque de soin du SAV...


----------



## aka80 (6 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> je suppose que tout ça était connu par apple avant même que le premier ipad ne soit vendu ...que LG sorte des bouses c'est un problème mais que apple les accepte pour cause de "vite-vite/date de lancement/positionnement par rapport à la concurrence" c'est une honte.
> 
> si seulement la baisse de production de dalles par LG était due à un fort taux de rebut avec au final une livraison de dalles correctes...mais c'est même pas le cas !
> 
> ...



Bonjour

Tout à fait d'accord !
C'est du vrai foutage de gu....le de la part d'apple. C'est vraiment prendre le consommateur pour un imbécile. Commercialiser un produit dont on sait pertinemment qu'il a un défaut , ça c'est pas très cool et pas honnête. 
En plus malgré la reconnaissance de ce défaut majeur , apple continue a vendre l'ipad 2 . Ce qui serait normal c'est qu'ils arrêtent sa commercialisation , rappellent les unités touchés et résolvent le problème. Même si ça risque de leur coûter bonbon , c'est rien par rapport aux milliards (en bénéfice) qu'ils se font tous les ans. Mais bon ils préfèrent jouer avec l'ignorance des gens! 
Franchement y a de quoi alerter UFC que choisir , ce n'est pas sérieux.


----------



## la_quiche (6 Mai 2011)

@fedorinux : C'est des chiens les mecs de chez Darty, passe par apple.

une info sinon : un mec du boulot a acheté un ipad chez surcouf aujourd'hui (c'est pas faute de l'avoir prévenu  ) et évidemment : fuites de lumière !!!

le truc bizarre maintenant :  iOS 4.3.1, avec le numéro de série DLXF*C* ce qui indique une date de fabrication début mars maxi...
...comment est-il possible, avec les ruptures de stocks successives, de vendre en mai un ipad fabriqué début mars ? (refurb déguisé? : et là ça devient GRAVE...on sait tous pourquoi la majorité des ipads reviennent chez apple...)

je précise : emballage sous blister et tout...

update : y'avait pas ce modèle en magasin encore hier, donc c'est à priori un arrivage du jour


----------



## aka80 (6 Mai 2011)

Bon apparemment toute la cause de ces problèmes de fuite c'est les dalles fournis par LG qui  avait un problème de fuite de lumière avec des panneaux fabriqués sur  les lignes de la compagnie de production de sixième génération. 
Il faut préciser que c'est LG qui fournissait le plus grand nombre de dalles pour l'ipad 2. Mais avec les problèmes évoqués sur leurs lignes de productions , LG a expédié seulement 3,2 millions de dalles au cours du dernier trimestre contre quatre millions par samsung (dont les dalles n'ont aucun problème ).
Du coup apple a choisi de se fournir en grande partie chez samsung , ce qui devrait résoudre les problèmes. Wait and see


----------



## la_quiche (7 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Ce qui serait normal c'est qu'ils arrêtent sa commercialisation , rappellent les unités touchés et résolvent le problème.



avec cette histoire d'ipad "vieux" de 2 mois qu'ils arrivent à revendre en neuf, moi je me dis : 

1 - ils essaieront de les refourguer jusqu'au bout
2 - les ipads avec les bonnes dalles seront en grande partie réservée pour le marché US, si ce n'est pas déjà fait...c'est une boite américaine, faut pas rêver

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h53 ----------




aka80 a dit:


> Bon apparemment toute la cause de ces problèmes de fuite c'est les dalles fournis par LG qui  avait un problème de fuite de lumière avec des panneaux *fabriqués sur  les lignes de la compagnie de production de sixième génération.*
> humpf
> Il faut préciser que c'est LG qui fournissait le plus grand nombre de dalles pour l'ipad 2. Mais avec les problèmes évoqués sur leurs lignes de productions , LG a expédié seulement 3,2 millions de dalles au cours du dernier trimestre contre quatre millions par samsung (dont les dalles n'ont aucun problème) je serais pas si affirmatif, les dalles samsung présentent parfois d'autres types de défauts...genre dithering génant (ça touchait pas mon ancien iphone 4 alors que le nouveau oui...de ce que j'ai pu lire et vu que j'ai eu ça aussi sur un ancien MB 13, je soupçonne samsung)...ça peut rendre plus inconfortable le fait de fixer l'écran dans le noir par ex.(vécu)
> Du coup apple a choisi de se fournir en grande partie chez samsung , ce qui devrait résoudre les problèmes. ils ont rien choisi du tout, ils ont pris tout ce qu'ils ont pu et espèrent que LG va rectifier le tir pour augmenter la cadence en plus du renfort de Chimei Wait and see l'IPad 3



c'est con qu'apple n'ait pas bossé avec AUO, je crois que c'est les meilleures dalles...ça devait encore couter trop cher


----------



## axool76 (8 Mai 2011)

Salut,
Je suis donc allé changer mon iPad 2 aujourd'hui qui présentait quelques fuites de lumières et un poque sous le bouton "Home". L'iPad a été échangé sans problème et ... surprise ! Aucune fuite de lumière, du moins je ne crois pas (on devient tellement parano avec ces problèmes là qu'on en arrive à ne plus savoir si on a le problème ou pas ...).

Je voulais déballer le nouvel iPad devant la personne du Genius Bar mais il m'a dit que c'était pas la peine, que l'iPad était issu d'*une nouvelle série* qui ne présentait plus ce problème. Étonnant, parce que quand j'ai regardé la version de mon nouvel iPad, celui-ci était en 4.3.1 ... Alors que mon ancien qui présentait les fuites de lumières était en 4.3.2 (ça n'a peut-être rien à voir) ...

Donc voilà pour l'info  .


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Mai 2011)

axool76 a dit:


> Je voulais déballer le nouvel iPad devant la personne du Genius Bar mais il m'a dit que c'était pas la peine, que l'iPad était issu d'*une nouvelle série* qui ne présentait plus ce problème. Étonnant, parce que quand j'ai regardé la version de mon nouvel iPad, celui-ci était en 4.3.1 ... Alors que mon ancien qui présentait les fuites de lumières était en 4.3.2 (ça n'a peut-être rien à voir) ...
> 
> Donc voilà pour l'info  .



Salut !

Ou alors il s'agit d'un iPad avec un écran Samsung... 
J'espère que la production du moi de mai sera sans problème


----------



## worldice (8 Mai 2011)

axool76 a dit:


> Salut,
> Je suis donc allé changer mon iPad 2 aujourd'hui qui présentait quelques fuites de lumières et un poque sous le bouton "Home". L'iPad a été échangé sans problème et ... surprise ! Aucune fuite de lumière, du moins je ne crois pas (on devient tellement parano avec ces problèmes là qu'on en arrive à ne plus savoir si on a le problème ou pas ...).
> 
> Je voulais déballer le nouvel iPad devant la personne du Genius Bar mais il m'a dit que c'était pas la peine, que l'iPad était issu d'*une nouvelle série* qui ne présentait plus ce problème. Étonnant, parce que quand j'ai regardé la version de mon nouvel iPad, celui-ci était en 4.3.1 ... Alors que mon ancien qui présentait les fuites de lumières était en 4.3.2 (ça n'a peut-être rien à voir) ...
> ...



Cool ! Ouai, j'ai l'impression que LG a résolu (partiellement ?) le problème.
Mais je crois que ce flou sur ce problème (Où, Quand, Comment, est-il résolu ?) est à cause de LG, qui ne communiquait pas vraiment. Je pense que même Apple était dans le flou.


----------



## tiguanito (8 Mai 2011)

à priori il va falloir choisir entre fuites de lumiere (LG) ou écran plus terne (Samsung)

Ils en parlent ici, et une photo qui comarent les 2:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1114606&page=101


----------



## worldice (8 Mai 2011)

tiguanito a dit:


> à priori il va falloir choisir entre fuites de lumiere (LG) ou écran plus terne (Samsung)
> 
> Ils en parlent ici, et une photo qui comarent les 2:
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1114606&page=101



C'est un peu des c******* car ils savent faire de super écrans pour leurs téléphones, ordis, tv etc... par contre, quand c'est pour quelqu'un d'autre (Apple), les écrans deviennent moisis.


----------



## aka80 (8 Mai 2011)

tiguanito a dit:


> à priori il va falloir choisir entre fuites de lumiere (LG) ou écran plus terne (Samsung)
> 
> Ils en parlent ici, et une photo qui comarent les 2:
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1114606&page=101



Bonjour tout le monde 

Voilà une autre question qui surgit ! Alors si ce ne sont pas les fuites ce sera un écran avec des couleurs ternes et froides. Pourtant samsung est un des meilleurs fabriquants de dalle voire le meilleur , pourquoi apple n'est pas si exigeant au sujet de la qualité de fabrication des dalles de l'ipad , sachant qu'aujourd'hui la Pomme tire le gros de ses bénéfices sur les ventes d'ipods , d'iphones et surtout d'ipad?
 y a de quoi devenir complétement fou 
Moi je crois que je vais aller à la FNAC me faire rembourser mon avoir et faire un trait sur ce satané ipad 2 . Quelle honte !!
Si apple pense qu'il va continuer à dominer le marché des tablettes et qu'il peut se permettre certaines pratiques , hé bien ils se trompent !! la concurrence va finir par se réveiller et là on verra !! quelle déception !!!


----------



## la_quiche (8 Mai 2011)

j'ai remarqué ça aussi avec mon nouvel iphone  : en plus du dithering (tramage) notable sur les fonds gris ( j'avais déjà expérimenté ça sur mon ancien macbook équipé d'une dalle samsung  ), l'écran est "jaune" comparé à mon ancien iphone. c'est pour ça que je suppose que l'écran de mon nouvel iphone est un samsung...

cela dit, c'est quelque chose que l'on constate quand on peut comparer deux modèles en même temps, comme je l'ai fait avec mes deux iphones 4 (j'ai fait profiter la famille de mon premier...) ou comme sur la photo du mec qui a posté sur macrumors... : L'oeil s'habitue...vaut mieux une dalle étalonné avec un blanc qui tire sur le jaune qu'un écran plus blanc avec des auréoles jaunes dans tous les coins...


----------



## karanda (8 Mai 2011)

Bon ben ça fait une semaine que j'ai mon iPad et je n'ai pas de changements sur les fuites lumières... J'attends encore...


----------



## la_quiche (8 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Si apple pense qu'il va continuer à dominer le marché des tablettes et qu'il peut se permettre certaines pratiques , hé bien ils se trompent !! la concurrence va finir par se réveiller et là on verra !! quelle déception !!!



TOUS les fabricants font ça, même Sony et autres pour ses TV...les écrans d'ordi, des laptop (y compris les macbook), etc...TOUS font pareil...c'est la valse des dalles, selon le principe "ne pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le même panier"


----------



## bambougroove (8 Mai 2011)

axool76 a dit:


> Je voulais déballer le nouvel iPad devant la personne du Genius Bar mais il m'a dit que c'était pas la peine, que l'iPad était issu d'*une nouvelle série* qui ne présentait plus ce problème. Étonnant, parce que quand j'ai regardé la version de mon nouvel iPad, celui-ci était en 4.3.1 ... Alors que mon ancien qui présentait les fuites de lumières était en 4.3.2 (ça n'a peut-être rien à voir) ...


Merci de nous indiquer les 5ères lettres du n° de série pour être sûr qu'il s'agisse bien "d'une nouvelle série".


----------



## snake626 (9 Mai 2011)

Hello tout le monde

Après un long week end d'absence... je me rends compte que dans cette belle histoire, les choses ne s'arrangent pas même si on en sais plus sur l'origine du soucis.

Avez vous des témoignages concernant des produits non défectueux?


----------



## timbx33 (9 Mai 2011)

axool76 a dit:


> Salut,
> Je suis donc allé changer mon iPad 2 aujourd'hui qui présentait quelques fuites de lumières et un poque sous le bouton "Home". L'iPad a été échangé sans problème et ... surprise ! Aucune fuite de lumière, du moins je ne crois pas (on devient tellement parano avec ces problèmes là qu'on en arrive à ne plus savoir si on a le problème ou pas ...).
> 
> Je voulais déballer le nouvel iPad devant la personne du Genius Bar mais il m'a dit que c'était pas la peine, que l'iPad était issu d'*une nouvelle série* qui ne présentait plus ce problème. Étonnant, parce que quand j'ai regardé la version de mon nouvel iPad, celui-ci était en 4.3.1 ... Alors que mon ancien qui présentait les fuites de lumières était en 4.3.2 (ça n'a peut-être rien à voir) ...
> ...



Bonjour,
Tu parles de "poque" sous le bouton home. Qu'entends tu par ce terme ? Car si tu parles de decolement de la dalle j'ai le meme problème. Je viens de m'en apercevoir. Cest tres leger. Encore un truc lié avec la colle ? Ca devient penible. Jai dailleurs vu a la fnac que les bords des ipad2 n'etaient pas toujours reguliers et que lorsque on appuie a certains endroits, il y avait cet effet d'enfoncement, comme si la vitre était mal collée. Cest quand meme incroyable. Et dire que je l'ai déjà changé à cause des fuites !


----------



## daigoro (9 Mai 2011)

sav depuis le 28 avril et toujours en attente de remplacement  je peut demander un remboursement?


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour je viens de recevoir mon iapd2 noir 32Go et malheureusement il a aussi des fuites au dessus du bouton home et sur le côté gauche  le numéro de sérieLXFN


----------



## worldice (9 Mai 2011)

daigoro a dit:


> sav depuis le 28 avril et toujours en attente de remplacement  je peut demander un remboursement?



Non, c'est encore trop tôt ! Par contre, tu peux exiger une réduction. Si tu n'as pas d'iPad d'ici fin Mai, là tu pourrai demander un remboursement.


----------



## la_quiche (9 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Bonjour je viens de recevoir mon iapd2 noir 32Go et malheureusement il a aussi des fuites au dessus du bouton home et sur le côté gauche  le numéro de série: DLXFN



salut

désolé pour toi, bad luck

et c'est inquiétant, le numéro de série indique une fabrication très récente..


----------



## daigoro (9 Mai 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Non, c'est encore trop tôt ! Par contre, tu peux exiger une réduction. Si tu n'as pas d'iPad d'ici fin Mai, là tu pourrai demander un remboursement.



oui ils m(ont parlé d'un geste commercial effectivement. j'espere quand meme le recuperer cette semaine et sans fuites...


----------



## bambougroove (9 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Bonjour je viens de recevoir mon iapd2 noir 32Go et malheureusement il a aussi des fuites au dessus du bouton home et sur le côté gauche  le numéro de sérieLXFN


C'est une fabrication semaine 19 (du 1er au 7 mai pour les USA), donc promesse non tenue de la part d'Apple pour un problème réglé à partir de mai.

Wait and see pour des retours concernant la semaine 20


----------



## la_quiche (9 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> C'est une fabrication semaine 19 (du 1er au 7 mai pour les USA), donc promesse non tenue de la part d'Apple pour un problème réglé à partir de mai.
> 
> Wait and see pour des retours concernant la semaine 20



La datation semble ne pas être aussi précise

le mien est DLXFG... ce qui donne semaine 13 (27 mars au 2 avril aux US) mais il a été acheté en magasin le 25 mars...

si l'on croit cette news http://www.igen.fr/ipad/le-double-effet-mura-les-retards-de-l-ipad-2-dus-son-ecran-lg-45262

...il y a plus d'ipad équipés de dalles samsung que LG, alors que plusieurs d'entre nous ont pu constater que la proportion des ipads avec/sans fuites de lumières ne reflète pas cette répartition

le premier marché, et de loin, c'est l'Amérique du Nord...apple ne réagit aux "affaires" que lorsque les médias US s'en mêlent, etc...apple réserve une bonne partie des bons ipads aux marché US et fourgue le gros des défectueux aux autres marchés

(je me répète mais bon...)

tant que LG ne fournira pas de bonnes dalles, on se tapera une grosse majorité d'ipad merdiques


----------



## bambougroove (10 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> La datation semble ne pas être aussi précise
> 
> le mien est DLXFG... ce qui donne semaine 13 (27 mars au 2 avril aux US) mais il a été acheté en magasin le 25 mars...


La datation est tout à fait normale car la semaine 13 aux USA correspond à la période du 20 au 26 mars 2011 
http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/custom.html?year=2011&country=1&wno=1&hol=0&holm=1&df=1

En revanche, en France (et en Chine) la semaine 13 correspond à la période du 28 mars au 3 avril 2011.
http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/custom.html?year=2011&country=5&wno=1&hol=0&holm=1&df=1


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (10 Mai 2011)

Il serait intéressant de connaitre la fréquence de changement de la 5eme lettre du s/n. Si une lettre correspond à une semaine, ex: G pour semaine 13, cela veut dire que N (apparaissant dans le s/n de l'iPad de novemberechooscar) correspond à la semaine 20, ce qui est impossible vu que nous sommes semaine 18 (ou 19 aux US).
Ce qui prouve que cette extrapolation sur les dates de fabrication est erronée. La vérité est, encore une fois, ailleurs...


----------



## la_quiche (10 Mai 2011)

au temps pour moi

mais je pense quand même que il y a un problème de datation : pour moi ça voudrait dire  fabriqué en Chine et acheté dans une boutique US dans la même semaine (le 24 mars au fait, pas le 25)?

on se base bien sur ça ? http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html/


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (10 Mai 2011)

Sinon pour revenir sur l'histoire des différences de qualité entre les dalles LG et Samsung, une idée me turlupine... 
Il parait que les dalles fabriquées par Samsung et qui semblent être épargnées par le phénomène des fuites, apparaissent comme ternes, voire jaunâtres, par rapport à celles fabriquées par LG Display, qui elles, souffrent du problème. 
Et si la présence de fuites sur les iPad pourvus de dalles LG était liée au fait que ces dernières sont justement plus éclatantes et lumineuses? 
Cela voudrait dire que c'est parce que les dalles Samsung sont plus fadasses que les fuites de lumière n'apparaissent pas... 

Intéressant non?


----------



## la_quiche (10 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Il serait intéressant de connaitre la fréquence de changement de la 5eme lettre du s/n. Si une lettre correspond à une semaine, ex: G pour semaine 13, cela veut dire que que N (apparaissant dans le s/n de l'iPad de novemberechooscar) correspond à la semaine 20, ce qui est impossible vu que nous sommes semaine 18 (ou 19 aux US).
> Ce qui prouve que cette extrapolation sur les dates de fabrication est erronée. La vérité est, encore une fois, ailleurs...



D'après ça http://ipad.headlinestimes.com/ipad-widgets/apple-tweaks-serial-number-format-with-new-macbook-pro/

ça donnerai :
- en 4ème dans le S/N : F pour le premier semestre
- en 5ème dans le S/N : 27 caractères (même si c'est trop) pour coder les semaines 123456789CDFGHJKLMNPQRTVWXY

ce qui colle avec ce que donne ça http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html/

c-à-d N=sem.19


...sauf que comme tu dis ça colle pas, y'a forcément un délai entre la fabrication et la livraison magasin/client

sinon, pour ta théorie : c'est sur fond noir que ça se voit le plus, je veux bien que les dalles samsung soient plus "jaunes" que les LG (d'autant que c'est vrai), mais de la à ce que les écrans samsung puissent reproduire un noir tellement jaune qu'ils en arriveraient à masquer les fuites de lumière, ça devient tordu


----------



## bambougroove (10 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> mais je pense quand même que il y a un problème de datation : pour moi ça voudrait dire  fabriqué en Chine et acheté dans une boutique US dans la même semaine (le 24 mars au fait, pas le 25)?
> 
> on se base bien sur ça ? http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html/


Rien d'étonnant, avec UPS j'ai reçu un iMac 27" late 2009 en provenance de Chine en seulement 2 jours 1/2 et je n'habite pas à Paris ... mais dans une petite ville à 120 km de Bordeaux et dans un département limitrophe en plus !
...
Oui, je me base bien sur ce site dont j'ai indiqué l'adresse plus haut dans cette discussion, et concernant la datation de l'iPad de novemberechooscar (DLXFN) j'ai indiqué "DLXFNXXXXXX" car le S/N de l'iPad comporte 11 caractères.

Ce site n'est peut-être pas infaillible, en tout cas il a toujours été pertinent concernant mes 5 iMac late 2009 fabriqués entre décembre 2009 et avril 2010, et mon iPad 2 reçu le 20 avril 2011.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h59 ----------




OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Il serait intéressant de connaitre la fréquence de changement de la 5eme lettre du s/n. Si une lettre correspond à une semaine, ex: G pour semaine 13, cela veut dire que N (apparaissant dans le s/n de l'iPad de novemberechooscar) correspond à la semaine 20, ce qui est impossible vu que nous sommes semaine 18 (ou 19 aux US).
> Ce qui prouve que cette extrapolation sur les dates de fabrication est erronée. La vérité est, encore une fois, ailleurs...


Le "K" de mon iPad expédié de Chine le 13 avril (mais reçu le 20 avril car transit en Hollande pour regroupement de ma commande qui comportait aussi une SmartCover) correspond à la semaine 16 aux USA et le "N" correspond à la semaine 19 aux USA ... je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'anormal 
En revanche, toutes les lettres de l'alphabet ne sont pas employées (notamment le "O") mais cela ne concerne pas les lettres de mon exemple.


----------



## novemberechooscar (10 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> salut
> 
> désolé pour toi, bad luck
> 
> et c'est inquiétant, le numéro de série indique une fabrication très récente..



Du coup je me pose la question de le changer ou pas sachant qu'en fait ces fuites ne se voient qu'au démarrage et pas en utilisation courante... Si je le change d'une je suis pas sûr d'en avoir un autre sans fuites et de 2 je vais surement devoir attendre 3 semaines pour en avoir un autre. C'est dommage qu'un produit de ce prix ai ce genre de défaut ça fait pas sérieux...


----------



## jayjay555 (10 Mai 2011)

Salut,

Les stocks sont revenus à l'Apple Store d'Opera, est ce que quelqu'un peux dire comment sont les écrans des dernières livraisons ?

Merci


----------



## timbx33 (10 Mai 2011)

je vous invite à vérifier vos ipad aux niveaux des bords et notamment en dessous du bouton home. en effet, certaines vitres ont tendance à se décoller. Pas vraiment étonnant vu les problèmes rencontrés avec la colle. Ca devient pénible ! Le problème peut être très léger mais assez décelable pour renvoyer sa tablette.


----------



## aka80 (10 Mai 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> je vous invite à vérifier vos ipad aux niveaux des bords et notamment en dessous du bouton home. en effet, certaines vitres ont tendance à se décoller. Pas vraiment étonnant vu les problèmes rencontrés avec la colle. Ca devient pénible ! Le problème peut être très léger mais assez décelable pour renvoyer sa tablette.



Merci timbx33 d'avoir prévenu 
Décidément apple a définitivement décidé de tuer l'ipad 2 on dirait avec tous ces défauts qui n'en finissent pas?? comment peut-on commercialiser un produit aussi minable au niveau qualité surtout venant d'apple? ils vont s'en mordre les doigts!!!


----------



## karanda (10 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Merci timbx33 d'avoir prévenu
> Décidément apple a définitivement décidé de tuer l'ipad 2 on dirait avec tous ces défauts qui n'en finissent pas?? comment peut-on commercialiser un produit aussi minable au niveau qualité surtout venant d'apple? ils vont s'en mordre les doigts!!!



Je vais vérifier aussi. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a quand même pas mal de choses qui sont faites à la va vite...


----------



## timbx33 (10 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Merci timbx33 d'avoir prévenu
> Décidément apple a définitivement décidé de tuer l'ipad 2 on dirait avec tous ces défauts qui n'en finissent pas?? comment peut-on commercialiser un produit aussi minable au niveau qualité surtout venant d'apple? ils vont s'en mordre les doigts!!!


 

De rien !! je voulais aussi vous dire que mon post est un peu hors sujet mais suffisamment important et indirectement lié aux problèmes de fuites pour que je vous prévienne. Par ailleurs, un nouveau forum s'est ouvert à ce sujet et c'est comme cela que je me suis aperçu que la vitre de mon ipad se décollait. Je pense qu'on va en entendre parler !! C'est pas fini malheureusement...


----------



## karanda (10 Mai 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> De rien !! je voulais aussi vous dire que mon post est un peu hors sujet mais suffisamment important et indirectement lié aux problèmes de fuites pour que je vous prévienne. Par ailleurs, un nouveau forum s'est ouvert à ce sujet et c'est comme cela que je me suis aperçu que la vitre de mon ipad se décollait. Je pense qu'on va en entendre parler !! C'est pas fini malheureusement...



Commercialement ce n'est pas bon non plus. Car si une personne vient se renseigner sur l'Ipad2 sur le forum et voit les sujets "Ecran qui se décolle" et "Fuite de lumière", ça fait un peut peur quand même... Surtout quand on va investir un telle somme d'argent


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (10 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Rien d'étonnant, avec UPS j'ai reçu un iMac 27" late 2009 en provenance de Chine en seulement 2 jours 1/2 et je n'habite pas à Paris ... mais dans une petite ville à 120 km de Bordeaux et dans un département limitrophe en plus !
> ...
> Oui, je me base bien sur ce site dont j'ai indiqué l'adresse plus haut dans cette discussion, et concernant la datation de l'iPad de novemberechooscar (DLXFN) j'ai indiqué "DLXFNXXXXXX" car le S/N de l'iPad comporte 11 caractères.
> 
> ...



Oups! Autant pour moi désolé, je me croyais encore semaine 18!&#57608;
Bon ça reste plausible alors &#57430;


----------



## bambougroove (10 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Oups! Autant pour moi désolé, je me croyais encore semaine 18!&#57608;
> Bon ça reste plausible alors &#57430;


Vii 

Je ne peux plus éditer mon message précédent : le S/N de l'iPad est composé de 12 caractères (et non pas de 11) alpha-numériques.


----------



## southpark (10 Mai 2011)

Salut à tous,

suis nouveau sur ce forum et sur MAc depuis un an , sur MAC PRO ,iPhone et iPad2 dont j'ai également légèrement ce problème de tache sur l'écran  elle sont pas énorme et ce voit pas beaucoup et dans les condition décrite dans ce post 

Je vous joins quelques photos, si vous pouviez me donner votre avis ce sera sympa  car j'hésite vraiment à le renvoyer, que feriez vous à ma place ?

Merci à vous


----------



## timbx33 (10 Mai 2011)

southpark a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> suis nouveau sur ce forum et sur MAc depuis un an , sur MAC PRO ,iPhone et iPad2 dont j'ai également légèrement ce problème de tache sur l'écran  elle sont pas énorme et ce voit pas beaucoup et dans les condition décrite dans ce post
> 
> ...



A quelque chose près c'est ce que j'avais. Je l'ai renvoyé.


----------



## Bd57 (10 Mai 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> je vous invite à vérifier vos ipad aux niveaux des bords et notamment en dessous du bouton home. en effet, certaines vitres ont tendance à se décoller. Pas vraiment étonnant vu les problèmes rencontrés avec la colle. Ca devient pénible ! Le problème peut être très léger mais assez décelable pour renvoyer sa tablette.



Merci beaucoup je l'avais pas vu ce defaut là... J'ai eu (et j'ai encore) des fuites maintenant la vitre qui se décolle au niveau du bouton home ça devient un vrai feuilleton. 
En tout cas je commence à regretter mon ipad 1 un peu comme j'ai longtemps regretter mon iphone edge. (sauf que lui pour le coup il etait devenu obsoléte alors que le premier ipad reste dans le coup...)


----------



## karanda (10 Mai 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> je vous invite à vérifier vos ipad aux niveaux des bords et notamment en dessous du bouton home. en effet, certaines vitres ont tendance à se décoller. Pas vraiment étonnant vu les problèmes rencontrés avec la colle. Ca devient pénible ! Le problème peut être très léger mais assez décelable pour renvoyer sa tablette.



Après vérifications quand j'appuie sur la vitre au niveau du bouton Home je sens qu'elle n'est pas collée. Elle bouge quand j'appuie, mais je ne vois pas un écart par rapport au reste... 
Bon est ce que je le rends ou non? Sachant que mes taches de fuite de lumière ne sont pas importantes... Je vais attendre :/


----------



## daigoro (10 Mai 2011)

mon ipad de remplacement est chez ups...je croise les droit pour un ecran nickel mais j'y crois de moins en moins


----------



## aka80 (10 Mai 2011)

daigoro a dit:


> mon ipad de remplacement est chez ups...je croise les droit pour un ecran nickel mais j'y crois de moins en moins



Tiens nous au courant stp , qu'on sache au moins si apple se fou de la gueule du monde ou pas!!


----------



## karanda (10 Mai 2011)

Vous savez si Apple fait quelque chose pour améliorer la situation? Car échanger des Ipads par d'autres Ipads défectueux ce n'est vraiment pas top.

A l'époque de l'Iphone 4 ils avaient proposé des bumpers ou coques gratuites... 

Pour moi cette situation c'est comme un défaut de fabrication sur une voiture (en moins dangereux bien sûr!). Il faut qu'ils fassent des rappels... mais bon ça couterait trop cher...


----------



## pepes003 (10 Mai 2011)

Vous pensez quoi de mon iPad2 ?


----------



## novemberechooscar (10 Mai 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> Vous pensez quoi de mon iPad2 ?


Il est un peu mieux que le mien j'ai au dessus du home aussi


----------



## timbx33 (10 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Il est un peu mieux que le mien j'ai au dessus du home aussi



Beaucoup de problèmes de fuite autour du bouton home. Pas étonnant que la vitre sur certains ipad se décolle à ce niveau. Notamment sur le mien.  Je ne veux pas être défaitiste mais je pense qu'après les fuites de lumière, on passer en mode décollement de la vitre  Alors les numeros de serie et tout le reste, je veux bien. En attendant, je ne vois rien de bon. Construire toujours plus vite !  Pour quels résultats ? On a pas fini. Par ailleurs, je ne renverrai pas mon ipad tout de suite. Je vais tranquillement attendre plusieurs semaines. Je l'ai déjà renvoyé pour les fuites, je le renverrai pour le décollement de la vitre. Et après ? Ce sera quoi ? Remarquez, j'ai pas de freesbee pour jouer sur la plage cet été


----------



## Vince1 (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde. Je suis nouveau sur ce forum. En ce qui me concerne, j'ai eu mon ipad2 le 7 avril, et bien sûr il était touché par ces fuites lumineuses. Il y en avait en bas, sur le côté gauche, et sur le coin droit en haut (une grande). Je l'ai gardé jusqu'à aujourd'hui (donc 1 mois), ça n'a jamais bougé. Étant cette semaine en stage sur la région parisienne, je me suis décidé à le ramener. Je suis allé ce soir à l'Applestore de Vélizy2. Il me l'ont échangé, et, oh miracle ! Celui-ci n'est pas touché, aucune fuites. Le numéro de l'ancien commençait par DLXFG (version iOS 4.3) et le nouveau par DLXFJ (version iOS 4.3.1). Voilà, je tenais à témoigner, il en existe bien des nickels. Bon courage à vous dans votre quête du saint Graal.


----------



## aka80 (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

Merci du témoignage  moi j'avais reçu un avec le même dénut de numéro de série mais était touché . t'as de la chance . vérifies aussi si ta vitre ne décolle pas . Quoi d'autre à vérifier????


----------



## novemberechooscar (11 Mai 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Beaucoup de problèmes de fuite autour du bouton home. Pas étonnant que la vitre sur certains ipad se décolle à ce niveau. Notamment sur le mien.  Je ne veux pas être défaitiste mais je pense qu'après les fuites de lumière, on passer en mode décollement de la vitre  Alors les numeros de serie et tout le reste, je veux bien. En attendant, je ne vois rien de bon. Construire toujours plus vite !  Pour quels résultats ? On a pas fini. Par ailleurs, je ne renverrai pas mon ipad tout de suite. Je vais tranquillement attendre plusieurs semaines. Je l'ai déjà renvoyé pour les fuites, je le renverrai pour le décollement de la vitre. Et après ? Ce sera quoi ? Remarquez, j'ai pas de freesbee pour jouer sur la plage cet été



Voici une photo du mien, bon en usage courant c'est pas génant mais si on veut utiliser l'ipad comme cadre numérique pour les photos bah c'est moche!!! donc bon je vais voir comment faire pour le changer (j'espère que ça sera pas trop long) mais bon c'est vrai que c'est pas génial... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## novemberechooscar (11 Mai 2011)

Vince1 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Je suis nouveau sur ce forum. En ce qui me concerne, j'ai eu mon ipad2 le 7 avril, et bien sûr il était touché par ces fuites lumineuses. Il y en avait en bas, sur le côté gauche, et sur le coin droit en haut (une grande). Je l'ai gardé jusqu'à aujourd'hui (donc 1 mois), ça n'a jamais bougé. Étant cette semaine en stage sur la région parisienne, je me suis décidé à le ramener. Je suis allé ce soir à l'Applestore de Vélizy2. Il me l'ont échangé, et, oh miracle ! Celui-ci n'est pas touché, aucune fuites. Le numéro de l'ancien commençait par DLXFG (version iOS 4.3) et le nouveau par DLXFJ (version iOS 4.3.1). Voilà, je tenais à témoigner, il en existe bien des nickels. Bon courage à vous dans votre quête du saint Graal.


Hello, merci pour ton témoignage ça prouve que des ipad2 sans fuites ça existe  il va falloir encore se bagarrer pour avoir un produit conforme ah lala....


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Merci du témoignage  moi j'avais reçu un avec le même dénut de numéro de série mais était touché . t'as de la chance . vérifies aussi si ta vitre ne décolle pas . Quoi d'autre à vérifier????



Que c'est bien un Ipad qu'il a?.........


----------



## novemberechooscar (11 Mai 2011)

J'ai appelé apple aujourd'hui demain ou après demain UPS passe pour le récupérer et sous 3 à 5 jours j'en ai un neuf (sans défaut j'espère!!) par contre c'est UPS qui se charge de son emballage, je dois garder la boite et tous les accessoires je remets juste l'ipad. A suivre...


----------



## karanda (11 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> J'ai appelé apple aujourd'hui demain ou après demain UPS passe pour le récupérer et sous 3 à 5 jours j'en ai un neuf (sans défaut j'espère!!) par contre c'est UPS qui se charge de son emballage, je dois garder la boite et tous les accessoires je remets juste l'ipad. A suivre...



Il faut croiser les doigts maintenant...


----------



## southpark (11 Mai 2011)

Ai fait des test hier dans le noir totale avant de m'endormir  , et j'hésite à faire un èchange car les fuites ce voient pas fort ! Vais attenter le retour des membres qui aurait fait cette échange 

Par contre  je vois que c'est Ups qui vient chercher les iPad dèfectueux , le mien est acheté sur l'Apple store en ligne et j'ai pas pris d'apple care , est-ce que malgré cela Ups fonctione si je décide de procéder au changement 

merci


----------



## novemberechooscar (11 Mai 2011)

southpark a dit:


> Ai fait des test hier dans le noir totale avant de m'endormir  , et j'hésite à faire un èchange car les fuites ce voient pas fort ! Vais attenter le retour des membres qui aurait fait cette échange
> 
> Par contre  je vois que c'est Ups qui vient chercher les iPad dèfectueux , le mien est acheté sur l'Apple store en ligne et j'ai pas pris d'apple care , est-ce que malgré cela Ups fonctione si je décide de procéder au changement
> 
> merci


Oui j'ai pas pris d'apple care non plus ça fait partie de la garantie de base apple, l'apple care est l'extension de garantie dans le temps


----------



## southpark (11 Mai 2011)

Merci pour l'info


----------



## daigoro (11 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Tiens nous au courant stp , qu'on sache au moins si apple se fou de la gueule du monde ou pas!!



dans quelques heures je pense 
num de serie :

nouveau modele ?


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (11 Mai 2011)

Serial number: DLXFM.....PH 
Name: iPad 2
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi
Generation: 2
ModelCode: 
Model introduced: 2011
Production year: 2011
Production week: 18 (May)
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Screen size: 9 inch
Screen resolution: 1024x768 pixels
Colour: White
Capacity: 16GB
Factory: DL (China)

Un conseil en passant: édite ton message et masque ton S/N, c'est préférable.
Bon maintenant on croise les doigts pour toi... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h01 ----------

Perso je suis tenté de prendre l'Apple Care à 69 pour bénéficier de l'échange anticipé. Comme ça je reçois l'iPad de remplacement et je compare avec l'actuel... 
Soit le nouveau est exempt de défauts et je le garde soit il a des fuites lui aussi et je le renvoie avant de demander un nouvel échange à Apple.


----------



## daigoro (11 Mai 2011)

semaine 18 donc derniere semaine d'avril on verra bien... la garantie applecare permet de garder ton ipad en attendant l'echange? il me semblait que l'echange été réalisé en 48 heures au lieu de 5 jours


----------



## dryss (11 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Serial number: DLXFM.....PH
> Name: iPad 2
> Group1: iPad
> Group2: WiFi
> ...




J'ai pris l'apple care , mais je les pas encore utilisé la j'attend la fin du mois c'est quoi l'echange anticipé , c 'est plutôt l'echange express non ? genre il donne un ipad en attendant le nouveau , et si celui qu'on a en main nous plait on peut éventuellement le garder. Ou il existe une autre astuce ? 
Moi aussi j'en ai eu marre 3 ipad 3 ipad de *****


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (11 Mai 2011)

D'après ce que sais des conditions de l'Apple care, on peut recevoir l'échange avant de renvoyer son appareil. Alors que dans des conditions de garantie normale il faut d'abord envoyer son idevice via coursier UPS et Apple envoie un remplacement dès réception chez eux.


----------



## taxisun (11 Mai 2011)

southpark a dit:


> Ai fait des test hier dans le noir totale avant de m'endormir  , et j'hésite à faire un èchange car les fuites ce voient pas fort ! Vais attenter le retour des membres qui aurait fait cette échange
> 
> Par contre  je vois que c'est Ups qui vient chercher les iPad dèfectueux , le mien est acheté sur l'Apple store en ligne et j'ai pas pris d'apple care , est-ce que malgré cela Ups fonctione si je décide de procéder au changement
> 
> merci



Hello southpark perso j'ai aussi acheter  le mien sur le site en ligne sans appel care, et pour la Belgique ces TNT qui passe prendre le colis


----------



## bambougroove (11 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Alors que dans des conditions de garantie normale il faut d'abord envoyer son idevice via coursier UPS et Apple envoie un remplacement dès réception chez eux.


Tout dépend où tu l'as acheté, pour l'AppleStore en ligne tu peux négocier auprès du Service Clients (avant les 14 jours calendaires accordés pour un échange ou un remboursement) pour que l'attente entre les deux soit la plus courte possible, ou si tu insistes ou si tu as déjà échangé tu peux même obtenir de garder l'ancien jusqu'à la réception du nouveau (très appréciable pour un ordinateur principal, pour l'iPad c'est moins "vital"), ou bien "ruser" avec TNT (qui généralement se charge des retours pour échange) en leur indiquant une disponibilité pour leur passage assez éloignée ... tout cela sans avoir besoin de prendre un contrat AppleCare !

Dans mon cas : appel au Service Clients pour demande d'échange le 3 mai (délai prévu d'une semaine), TNT m'a contacté le lendemain matin et j'ai indiqué une disponibilité le 10 mai après-midi, réception d'un mail d'Apple le 10 mai m'informant que l'iPad partait de Chine, et la réception du nouveau est prévue par UPS pour le 12 mai soit demain 

De plus avec l'AppleStore en ligne les échanges sont prioritaires, le délai de livraison est toujours plus court que lors d'une commande initiale.


----------



## acr38 (11 Mai 2011)

salut

@bambougroove

Ton ipad de remplacement part directement de l'usine de production?Tu as négocié un produit neuf?

En ce qui me concerne, J'ai contacté le SAV pour un échange le 06/05 via applecare (je conserve mon ipad en attendant l'autre). Je devais le recevoir aujourd'hui (pas de rupture de stock selon mon interlocutrice de vendredi) mais mon statut est toujours en attente. J'ai donc contacté le SAV et ils sont en rupture de stock depuis plus d'une semaine...Donc pas de date de réception.

Wait and see

PS: Par contre, vous êtes au courant que les séjours au SAV ne sont rajoutés à la garantie du nouvel appareil. 

@+


----------



## bambougroove (11 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> Ton ipad de remplacement part directement de l'usine de production?Tu as négocié un produit neuf?


Je n'ai rien négocié, dans le cadre d'un achat sur l'AppleStore en ligne (ou échange dans la limite de 14 jours calendaires) il s'agit toujours d'un produit neuf et directement sorti d'usine !


----------



## novemberechooscar (11 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je n'ai rien négocié, dans le cadre d'un achat sur l'AppleStore en ligne (ou échange dans la limite de 14 jours calendaires) il s'agit toujours d'un produit neuf et directement sorti d'usine !



Bon tant mieux j'en aurai un neuf aussi (moi qui avait peur d'en avoir un issu du refurb )


----------



## acr38 (11 Mai 2011)

merci pour la réponse

J'espère pour vous qu'ils seront exempts de défauts.

Bref, je sens que je vais devoir attendre un moment avant d'avoir un refurb qui tient la route...

@+


----------



## southpark (11 Mai 2011)

taxisun a dit:


> Hello southpark perso j'ai aussi acheter  le mien sur le site en ligne sans appel care, et pour la Belgique ces TNT qui passe prendre le colis



Salut taxisun , tu à sonner à ce numéro 0707 007 73 

et si tu TNT passe c'est cool , mais j'hésite car j'ai peur d'avoir un iPad avec plus de fuite que le mien , éspére que on aura des retours de membre du forum pour voir si les iPad remplacer son nikel


----------



## timbx33 (11 Mai 2011)

Les fuites de lumieres nous stressent, on se rend egalement compte d'autres problemes plus ou moins liés. Entre temps on utilise notre ipad, on le raye, on voit encore d'autres problemes software ou materiels...et le temps passe...et finalement on achète l'ipad 3 !!!!!! Parfois je relativise


----------



## daigoro (11 Mai 2011)

Desolé les gars mon 3eme ipad viens d'arriver (semaine 18) et toujours des fuites lumineuses. A croire que l'ipad sans fuites existe pas.
Ça sert a rien de renvoyer en sav pour le moment


----------



## timbx33 (12 Mai 2011)

daigoro a dit:


> Desolé les gars mon 3eme ipad viens d'arriver (semaine 18) et toujours des fuites lumineuses. A croire que l'ipad sans fuites existe pas.
> Ça sert a rien de renvoyer en sav pour le moment



Deja, si ta vitre ne se decolle pas, estime toi heureux ! Cest du cynisme evidemment.


----------



## pharmapetel (12 Mai 2011)

Des fuites viennent d'apparaitre sur le mien au bout de 15 jours d'utilisation!!!!!
LG est vraiment un fabriquant de merde!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (12 Mai 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Des fuites viennent d'apparaitre sur le mien au bout de 15 jours d'utilisation!!!!!
> LG est vraiment un fabriquant de merde!



Hello,

Au moment où tu as acheté ton nouvel iPad 2 il me semble que LG n'avait pas encore corrigé le problème de ses écrans... et apparemment tu n'es pas tombé sur un iPad 2 avec un écran Samsung puisque tu as le soucis à nouveau.
D'après plusieurs news il semble que ce soit corrigé par LG maintenant mais savoir quand les iPad 2 de cette production arriveront...


----------



## acr38 (12 Mai 2011)

Bon, finalement, mon nouvel ipad devrait arrivé aujourd'hui

Le numéro de série commence par DLXFM, je croise les doigts

@++


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (12 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> Bon, finalement, mon nouvel ipad devrait arrivé aujourd'hui
> 
> Le numéro de série commence par DLXFM, je croise les doigts
> 
> @++



Hello 

Un iPad 2 neuf ou un du refurb ? tiens nous au courant


----------



## karanda (12 Mai 2011)

Ca devient vraiment un feuilleton cette histoire de fuite de lumière 

Moi j'attends encore pour faire un échange. Ce samedi le mien aura 2 semaines. Et à priori toujours pas de changement.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (12 Mai 2011)

C'est clair qu'il est préférable d'attendre (même si c'est un peu dur ). 
Plus le temps passera et plus le phénomène se raréfiera au fur et à mesure que les iPads sans problème sortiront des chaines de production.


----------



## karanda (12 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> C'est clair qu'il est préférable d'attendre (même si c'est un peu dur ).
> Plus le temps passera et plus le phénomène se raréfiera au fur et à mesure que les iPads sans problème sortiront des chaines de production.



C'est ce que je me dis, surtout que les tâches je les vois surtout quand je regarde une vidéo pas en plein écran...

Mais bon ça fait toujours de la mauvaise pub pour Apple...


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (12 Mai 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Des fuites viennent d'apparaitre sur le mien au bout de 15 jours d'utilisation!!!!!
> LG est vraiment un fabriquant de merde!



Sincèrement navré pour toi...
C'est franchement les boules si en plus d'espérer tomber sur un écran sans fuites il faut aussi prier pour qu'aucune n'apparaisse avec le temps. Bonjour le stress!


----------



## bambougroove (12 Mai 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Des fuites viennent d'apparaitre sur le mien au bout de 15 jours d'utilisation!!!!!
> LG est vraiment un fabriquant de merde!


Si ces fuites sont vraiment apparues après 15 jours d'utilisation, c'est vraisemblablement dû à des pressions sur les côtés de la dalle, qu'elles soient le fait d'une utilisation normale de l'iPad ou anormale (choc, pression lors du transport, étui inadapté, etc.), et dans le premier cas il faut autant incriminer Apple et la qualité d'assemblage en usine, voire la conception même de l'iPad, que la qualité des dalles de LG.

Voir cet article sur l'effet Mura : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/589-1/dalles-carte-mura-electronique-pixels-morts.html


----------



## daigoro (12 Mai 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

3ème ipad


----------



## acr38 (12 Mai 2011)

Mon ipad est arrivé et j'ai l'honneur de vous annoncer qui 'il souffre également de l'effet "mura"...

Il s'agit d'une série récente "DLXFM".Je commence à être blasé...

@++


----------



## bambougroove (12 Mai 2011)

Je viens de recevoir mon iPad 2 de remplacement ... qui a toujours des fuites de lumière !! 

Dans les conditions de test (fond noir, obscurité quasi totale et luminosité au maximum), comme sur le 1er elles sont peu nombreuses et discrètes ... sauf une qui est beaucoup plus importante, et contrairement aux autres elle est visible même avec la luminosité à 50 %  

En revanche, à première vue pas de pixel mort et surtout la dalle est beaucoup moins sensible à la pression sur les côtés ou ailleurs (en appuyant je n'ai pas de "trace" lumineuse blanche comme sur le 1er) ... c'est donc une amélioration 

1er > S/N : DLXFK (fabrication en Chine - semaine 16 aux USA)
iOS 4.3.1 - Expédié de Chine le 13 avril, via la Hollande pour cause de regroupement de commande pour la SmartCover, et reçu le 20 avril.

2ème > S/N : DQTFN (fabrication en Chine - semaine 19 aux USA)
iOS 4.3.3 - Expédié de Chine le 10 mai et reçu le 12 mai.

Bref, les améliorations évoquées par Apple concernant l'effet Mura pour les fabrications à partir de mai ne sont pas au rendez-vous ! :mouais:


----------



## acr38 (12 Mai 2011)

Arff, je suis désolé pour toi. 

je suis assez surpris que le problème persiste sur les nouvelles séries malgré les récents articles.

@+++


----------



## novemberechooscar (12 Mai 2011)

karanda a dit:


> C'est ce que je me dis, surtout que les tâches je les vois surtout quand je regarde une vidéo pas en plein écran...
> 
> Mais bon ça fait toujours de la mauvaise pub pour Apple...


Moi c'est pareil c'est ce que je me disais et j'ai voulu l'utiliser en cadre photo numérique et c'est là qu'on se rends compte que c'est pas possible tellement c'est moche la pomme me laisse un goût amer...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h59 ----------




acr38 a dit:


> Mon ipad est arrivé et j'ai l'honneur de vous annoncer qui 'il souffre également de l'effet "mura"...
> 
> Il s'agit d'une série récente "DLXFM".Je commence à être blasé...
> 
> @++



Moi celui que j'ai renvoyé c'était un DLXFN donc au vu de ce que tu dit j'ai un peu peur qu'ils ont pas réglé le problème et avoir un appareil sans effet mura relèverai de l'exceptionnel


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (12 Mai 2011)

En fait je me demande si le problème sera réglé un jour, un peu façon antenna gate sur l'iPhone 4...


----------



## novemberechooscar (12 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> En fait je me demande si le problème sera réglé un jour, un peu façon antenna gate sur l'iPhone 4...



J'ai jamais eu de problème d'antenne sur mon iphone 4


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (12 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> J'ai jamais eu de problème d'antenne sur mon iphone 4



Oui c'est sûr moi non plus


----------



## taxisun (12 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> salut
> 
> @bambougroove
> 
> ...



Perso mon 2eme ipad part des usines en chine aussi, commande la 1er fois sur l'appel store en ligne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------




southpark a dit:


> Salut taxisun , tu à sonner à ce numéro 0707 007 73
> 
> et si tu TNT passe c'est cool , mais j'hésite car j'ai peur d'avoir un iPad avec plus de fuite que le mien , éspére que on aura des retours de membre du forum pour voir si les iPad remplacer son nikel



Non j'ai sonner a ce numéro 0800 93 932 ou celui ci 078/18 00 19.

Pour ce qui es des fuites ces au petit bonheur la chance, soit il es nickel soit il a  des fuites, mais dans le 2eme cas je le renverrai encore, jusqu'a avoir un ipad parfait ou jusqu'a ce que ma patience lache et a ce moment je me fais remboursé


----------



## southpark (12 Mai 2011)

taxisun a dit:


> Perso mon 2eme ipad part des usines en chine aussi, commande la 1er fois sur l'appel store en ligne.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------
> 
> ...



merci pour l'info , vais attendre encore avant de le renvoyé , je suppose que il vont quand même réussir à régler ce problème dans une prochaine série de production


----------



## timbx33 (12 Mai 2011)

Jai déjà changé mon ipad concernant les fuites. J'en ai toujours, mais c'est très léger. Je pense que le problème est loin d'étre résolu. Par ailleurs, ces fuites etaient déjà présentes sur l'ipad 1. Le système est tout simplement mal fait. Ca marche pas. On réduit l'épaisseur de l'ipad 2 de manière notoire mais à quels détriments ? Faut pas s'attendre à des miracles. On est entrain de parler de colle ! C'est quand même pas terrible. Du coup, les problèmes sugissent : fuites de lumières et écran qui se décolle. On va reparler de ce dernier point avec les prochaines chaleurs. J'en ai déjà parlé plus haut du décollement de la vitre. Au depart, quand jai reçu mon deuxieme ipad, aucun problème. Depuis quelques jours, la vitre commence à prendre de l'épaisseur à certains endroits. Elle se décolle. Jai été alerté par un forum, sinon j'avais rien vu. Pas facile à déceler au premier coup d'oeuil. Jai contacté apple qui est prêt à le reprendre. Sans demander plus d'explications. Surprenant. En fait, les fuites de lumière, je pense que c'est le dessous de l'iceberg. Malheureusement, je ne pense pas exagérer. Si par ailleurs vous avez ce problème ou un doute concernant ce décollement de vitre, merci de laisser un commentaire sur le forum concerné. Pour les fuites, ca ne s'arrangera pas, vous ne ramasserez que du refurb. Vous pensez qu'ils les jettent les milliers d'ipad qui ont été renvoyés ??!


----------



## pepes003 (12 Mai 2011)

Une petite dernière :


----------



## timbx33 (12 Mai 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> Une petite dernière :



Cest quoi ce truc ??


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (12 Mai 2011)

Un iPad 2 avec le reflet du photographe sur l'écran


----------



## acr38 (13 Mai 2011)

Bon, j'ai déconseillé à ma soeur de se prendre l'ipad "pour le moment" mais elle ne m'a pas écouté....
Verdict, des fuites de lumières un peu partout! Le numéro de série commence par "DLXFJ".

Je commence à croire que la quasi-totalité des ipads souffrent de  ce défaut...

J'ai fait une petite recherche afin de trouver des vidéos ou des photos montrant un appareil non touché par l'effet mura (genre un comparatif) et malheuresement je n'ai rien trouvé...

Je sais qu'il y a une photo qui traine sur ce topic mais si vous avez d'autres liens et si des personnes, ayant des ipads "sains", auraient la gentillesse de faire une petite photo, je suis preneur.

@++


----------



## timbx33 (13 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Un iPad 2 avec le reflet du photographe sur l'écran



 excellent


----------



## MacSedik (13 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> Je commence à croire que la quasi-totalité des ipads souffrent de  ce défaut...



c'est fort possible, mais bon je le repete si vous changez d'iPad 3 fois et que le problème persiste c'est que c'est *un défaut de série*. Je vous rappel que l'iPad coute dans les 200-300$ en fabrication donc faut pas s'attendre à des miracles. il est produit a 1 million d'exemplaire par mois, la qualité forcément en pâtit...


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Un iPad 2 avec le reflet du photographe sur l'écran




Etonnant car moi quand je prends le mien en photo ce n'est pas la même tête que j'ai en reflet....:rose:


----------



## timbx33 (13 Mai 2011)

MacSedik a dit:


> c'est fort possible, mais bon je le repete si vous changez d'iPad 3 fois et que le problème persiste c'est que c'est *un défaut de série*. Je vous rappel que l'iPad coute dans les 200-300$ en fabrication donc faut pas s'attendre à des miracles. il est produit a 1 million d'exemplaire par mois, la qualité forcément en pâtit...



Tout à fait d'accord, cela paraît évident.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (13 Mai 2011)

De toute façon pourquoi Apple chercherait-il à remédier au problème alors que ses iPad se vendent par millions? Même si leurs machines ne fonctionnaient que les jours impairs ils continueraient de se vendre comme des petits pains. Donc pourquoi se faire ch...?


----------



## timbx33 (13 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> De toute façon pourquoi Apple chercherait-il à remédier au problème alors que ses iPad se vendent par millions? Même si leurs machines ne fonctionnaient que les jours impairs ils continueraient de se vendre comme des petits pains. Donc pourquoi se faire ch...?



Et oui, tu as tout compris !!!!


----------



## novemberechooscar (13 Mai 2011)

La blague du jour: mon ipad2 a été retourné chez apple hier qui l'ont reçu aujourd'hui et je viens de recevoir un email pour me dire qu'il vont essayer de le réparer  qu'ils sont drôle chez apple...


----------



## bambougroove (13 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> De toute façon pourquoi Apple chercherait-il à remédier au problème alors que ses iPad se vendent par millions? Même si leurs machines ne fonctionnaient que les jours impairs ils continueraient de se vendre comme des petits pains. Donc pourquoi se faire ch...?


Les renvois systématiques des matériels défectueux pour échange ou remboursement, ainsi que les critiques négatives dans les forums (qui refroidissent une partie des anciens ou des nouveaux utilisateurs) sont tout de même de nature à faire réfléchir Apple, car non négligeables financièrement parlant et surtout pour son image de marque qui se dégrade de plus en plus ... j'hésite depuis l'iMac late 2009 (5 exemplaires pour en avoir un correct, qui toutefois a commencé à présenter des taches grises dans la dalle après 10 mois d'utilisation, ayant l'AppleCare elle sera changée à leurs frais) à conseiller les produits Apple !!

La qualité des composants et de la fabrication se dégrade, et pas seulement chez Apple, mais aux prix pratiqués ... c'est inadmissible même si le Service Clients ou le SAV assurent.

J'ai encore 10 jours pour prendre une décision concernant mon 2ème iPad défectueux (effet Mura), en tout cas ce sera un autre échange contre un neuf ou carrément un remboursement.


----------



## acr38 (13 Mai 2011)

j'ai contacté le SAV (un peu remonté) et on m'a proposé un échange contre un produit neuf et un geste commercial.

La personne était au courant de ce défaut récurent mais elle avait reçu plusieurs notes de services comme quoi le problème était réglé...

Elle m'a également dit qu'il était impossible de savoir si un appareil était équipé d'une dalle samsung ou LG.

Bref, vrai ou faux, on verra bien

@++


----------



## aka80 (13 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Les renvois systématiques des matériels défectueux pour échange ou remboursement, ainsi que les critiques négatives dans les forums (qui refroidissent une partie des anciens ou des nouveaux utilisateurs) sont tout de même de nature à faire réfléchir Apple, car non négligeables financièrement parlant et surtout pour son image de marque qui se dégrade de plus en plus ... j'hésite depuis l'iMac late 2009 (5 exemplaires pour en avoir un correct, qui toutefois a commencé à présenter des taches grises dans la dalle après 10 mois d'utilisation, ayant l'AppleCare elle sera changée à leurs frais) à conseiller les produits Apple !!
> 
> La qualité des composants et de la fabrication se dégrade, et pas seulement chez Apple, mais aux prix pratiqués ... c'est inadmissible même si le Service Clients ou le SAV assurent.
> 
> J'ai encore 10 jours pour prendre une décision concernant mon 2ème iPad défectueux (effet Mura), en tout cas ce sera un autre échange contre un neuf ou carrément un remboursement.




C'est clair que apple ne rime plus avec "qualité" et ça c'est très grave pour l'image de la marque. Ce qui faisait mouche avant c'était la qualité et les performance même si c'était au prix fort ! on y mettait le prix car on était sûr d'avoir un produit de qualité. Hélas Ce n'est plus le cas! ça tend vers une marque banale , avec des produits (comme l'ipad 2) dont la qualité laisse à désirer !
ça va à coup sûr avoir des impacts énormes dans le futur de la pomme!
Étonnant quand même Que Steeve Jobs laisse cette situation se dégrader !


----------



## novemberechooscar (13 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> j'ai contacté le SAV (un peu remonté) et on m'a proposé un échange contre un produit neuf et un geste commercial.
> 
> La personne était au courant de ce défaut récurent mais elle avait reçu plusieurs notes de services comme quoi le problème était réglé...
> 
> ...


je crois que je vais échanger mon ipad jusqu'à ce qu'il soit sans fuite sinon je demanderai un geste aussi 
Bon apparement je devrai en recevoir un neuf car j'ai ce message dans le suivi: Product replacement pending vivement que je le reçoive pour voir si c'est réglé


----------



## fedorinux (13 Mai 2011)

Je reviens de chez Darty où j'avais renvoyé pour la  deuxième fois mon iPad pour un pixel défectueux. Cette fois, j'avais  fait noter sur le bon de renvoi l'emplacement du pixel.
Bilan : il est revenu avec la mention : "pas de pixel HS". Bravo. Chapeau Darty.
Faut-il le renvoyer en précisant qu'il faut l'allumer pour le voir ?


----------



## la_quiche (13 Mai 2011)

@fedorlinux : SAV darty = chiens
passe par apple, sachant que de toutes façon les chances sont faibles d'avoir un ipad sans ces défauts que ce soit par un échange ou à l'achat d'un neuf....


----------



## Toubibouw (14 Mai 2011)

À vous entendre parler, on dirait que c'est un truc vraiment grave ce qui se passe !   ça dérange tellement votre écran? 
"Purée, j'ai acheté un iPhone, la touche volume fait un drôle de bruit. Trop nul la qualité, faut que je renvoie au SAV" Juste une petite chose dérange et voilà. Et encore, la majorité vous l'avez su parce qu'on vous l'a fait remarqué.

Bref, je passe par le forum parce que je vais recevoir mon iPad 2, et on dirait un gros défaut très dérangeant, à vous entendre parler ! Arrêter de faire peur aux gens ! J'ai même vu certain déconseillé d'acheter l'iPad 2 à cause d'un truc qui va déranger même pas 1% du quotidien de l'iPad.


----------



## la_quiche (14 Mai 2011)

va troller ailleurs


----------



## novemberechooscar (14 Mai 2011)

Toubibouw a dit:


> À vous entendre parler, on dirait que c'est un truc vraiment grave ce qui se passe !   ça dérange tellement votre écran?
> "Purée, j'ai acheté un iPhone, la touche volume fait un drôle de bruit. Trop nul la qualité, faut que je renvoie au SAV" Juste une petite chose dérange et voilà. Et encore, la majorité vous l'avez su parce qu'on vous l'a fait remarqué.
> 
> Bref, je passe par le forum parce que je vais recevoir mon iPad 2, et on dirait un gros défaut très dérangeant, à vous entendre parler ! Arrêter de faire peur aux gens ! J'ai même vu certain déconseillé d'acheter l'iPad 2 à cause d'un truc qui va déranger même pas 1% du quotidien de l'iPad.


On veut pas faire peur aux gens perso je l'ai renvoyé car ces fuites étaient génantes quand j'utilisais mon ipad en mode cadre électronique imagine au lieu d'avoir ta belle photo sur fond noir tu as ta photo sur un fond noir avec des vilaines taches de lumière autour, si encore j'avais payé mon ipad 30 euros dans une brocante ça me gènerai pas plus que ça mais vu le prix. Maintenant ya pas à polémiquer chacun fait ce qu'il veut quand tu recevras le tiens si jamais il a ce défaut et que ça te dérange pas plus que ça c'est ton droit tout comme celui de ceux qui ont envie d'avoir un ipad un peu mieux fini vu le prix


----------



## timbx33 (14 Mai 2011)

Toubibouw a dit:


> À vous entendre parler, on dirait que c'est un truc vraiment grave ce qui se passe !   ça dérange tellement votre écran?
> "Purée, j'ai acheté un iPhone, la touche volume fait un drôle de bruit. Trop nul la qualité, faut que je renvoie au SAV" Juste une petite chose dérange et voilà. Et encore, la majorité vous l'avez su parce qu'on vous l'a fait remarqué.
> 
> Bref, je passe par le forum parce que je vais recevoir mon iPad 2, et on dirait un gros défaut très dérangeant, à vous entendre parler ! Arrêter de faire peur aux gens ! J'ai même vu certain déconseillé d'acheter l'iPad 2 à cause d'un truc qui va déranger même pas 1% du quotidien de l'iPad.



Oui on en reparlera quand tu auras ton ipad ! Remarque si ton ipad 2 n'aura pas de fuites de lumières, la vitre se decollera peut etre comme sur le mien. A moins, que le bouton du volume qui switch en mode rotation ne fonctionne pas bien ou pas du tout. Ou bien le probleme recurrent du wifi et une geolocalisation qui passe pas. Apres remarque, ce sera surement, des taches jaunes ou un pixel mort que tu ne verras pas tout de suite. Bonne chance à toi et garde tes remarques. Personne ne t'oblige a venir te faire du mal sur ce type de forum qui à le mérite d'exister et d'aider certaines personnes.


----------



## acr38 (14 Mai 2011)

Toubibouw a dit:


> À vous entendre parler, on dirait que c'est un truc vraiment grave ce qui se passe !   ça dérange tellement votre écran?
> "Purée, j'ai acheté un iPhone, la touche volume fait un drôle de bruit. Trop nul la qualité, faut que je renvoie au SAV" Juste une petite chose dérange et voilà. Et encore, la majorité vous l'avez su parce qu'on vous l'a fait remarqué.
> 
> Bref, je passe par le forum parce que je vais recevoir mon iPad 2, et on dirait un gros défaut très dérangeant, à vous entendre parler ! Arrêter de faire peur aux gens ! J'ai même vu certain déconseillé d'acheter l'iPad 2 à cause d'un truc qui va déranger même pas 1% du quotidien de l'iPad.



Salut

J'adore les personnes dans ton genre qui pensent avoir la science infuse...

Ce défaut ne te dérange pas, c'est ton problème mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ton post (surtout que tu n'as même pas reçu ton ipad).

Il faut aussi se dire qui si les clients laissent passer ce genre de défaut, j'ai un peu peur pour la suite...

@+


----------



## timbx33 (14 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> J'adore les personnes dans ton genre qui pensent avoir la science infuse...
> 
> ...



C'est clair !


----------



## worldice (14 Mai 2011)

Apple m'a aussi bien dessus sur ce problème.
J'ai acheté le 25 mars un iPad 2 à un proche. Miraculeusement sans défauts.
Je pensais m'acheter un iPad 2. Bilan : j'en achèterai pas, j'achèterai même pourquoi pas une tablette Android.

Sinon, je pense qu'Apple livre la majorité des iPad defectueux (LG ?) en Europe, et le reste (ceux qui sont biens) aux USA. C'est pour cela, je pense, que l'on entend pas trop parler de cela. C'est aussi pour cela que Steve Jobs ou Apple tout court ne réagit pas vraiment !


----------



## Lefenmac (14 Mai 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Apple m'a aussi bien dessus !





?????????????? Dessus, sans dessous ni déçu?


----------



## aka80 (14 Mai 2011)

Toubibouw a dit:


> À vous entendre parler, on dirait que c'est un truc vraiment grave ce qui se passe !   ça dérange tellement votre écran?
> "Purée, j'ai acheté un iPhone, la touche volume fait un drôle de bruit. Trop nul la qualité, faut que je renvoie au SAV" Juste une petite chose dérange et voilà. Et encore, la majorité vous l'avez su parce qu'on vous l'a fait remarqué.
> 
> Bref, je passe par le forum parce que je vais recevoir mon iPad 2, et on dirait un gros défaut très dérangeant, à vous entendre parler ! Arrêter de faire peur aux gens ! J'ai même vu certain déconseillé d'acheter l'iPad 2 à cause d'un truc qui va déranger même pas 1% du quotidien de l'iPad.



Ecoutes on en reparlera quand tu recevras ton ipad! j'espère tout simplement pour toi qu'il aura 0 défaut! mais ça il y a on va dire 5% (ou moins) de chance que tu tombes sur un exemplaire 100 % parfait! ne viens pas après pleurer ici


----------



## novemberechooscar (14 Mai 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Apple m'a aussi bien dessus sur ce problème.
> J'ai acheté le 25 mars un iPad 2 à un proche. Miraculeusement sans défauts.
> Je pensais m'acheter un iPad 2. Bilan : j'en achèterai pas, j'achèterai même pourquoi pas une tablette Android.
> 
> Sinon, je pense qu'Apple livre la majorité des iPad defectueux (LG ?) en Europe, et le reste (ceux qui sont biens) aux USA. C'est pour cela, je pense, que l'on entend pas trop parler de cela. C'est aussi pour cela que Steve Jobs ou Apple tout court ne réagit pas vraiment !



Je pense que le mieux est d'attendre un peu la prochaine génération sera avec un écran de qualité rétina et ça sera pour le coup une révolution  sans fuites de lumière si possible


----------



## bambougroove (14 Mai 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Ou bien le probleme recurrent du wifi


Concernant le wifi ce n'est pas toujours un problème venant de l'iPad, il faut dans certains cas configurer également la box et procéder à un ou plusieurs redémarrages des deux appareils ... c'est du moins ce que j'ai fait avec ma Freebox Révolution et depuis aucun problème de wifi


----------



## la_quiche (14 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Je pense que le mieux est d'attendre un peu la prochaine génération sera avec un écran de qualité rétina et ça sera pour le coup une révolution  sans fuites de lumière si possible



http://www.igen.fr/ipad/samsung-des-ecrans-retina-pour-tablette-10-45992

samsung va le faire cette année, apple à la traine n'aura plus qu'à copier plutôt que de vouloir "tirer les premiers" sans être capable de faire de la qualité


----------



## novemberechooscar (14 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> http://www.igen.fr/ipad/samsung-des-ecrans-retina-pour-tablette-10-45992
> 
> samsung va le faire cette année, apple à la traine n'aura plus qu'à copier plutôt que de vouloir "tirer les premiers" sans être capable de faire de la qualité



de toute façon les produits apple ont des composants samsung donc ça ne m'étonne qu'a moitié qu'apple soit en retard


----------



## bambougroove (14 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> samsung va le faire cette année, _*apple à la traine n'aura plus qu'à copier*_ plutôt que de vouloir "tirer les premiers" sans être capable de faire de la qualité


Si pas d'écran Rétina sur les 2ères générations d'iPad contrairement à l'iPhone  il y a évidemment une raison ... financière ou technique ou les deux !


----------



## la_quiche (14 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Si pas d'écran Rétina sur les 2ères générations d'iPad contrairement à l'iPhone  il y a évidemment une raison ... financière ou technique ou les deux !



c'est pas le sens de mon post, 
apple n'a pas voulu faire un genre d'ipad 1S pour des raisons de positionnement ou si tu préfères ils n'ont pas voulu assumer d'être à la traine au calendrier et sur les specs à présenter face à la concurrence et ce choix s'est fait au détriment de la qualité

résultat on se retrouve avec un ipad qui à l'apparence d'un ipad 2 mais qui n'est qu'un ipad bâtard lancé à l'arrache (entre 500 et 800 euros quand même) avec un double coeur plus couteux mais qui sert à rien, un écran défectueux, des capteurs photos aux performances minables et une vitre qui se décolle


----------



## bambougroove (14 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> c'est pas le sens de mon post,
> apple n'a pas voulu faire un genre d'ipad 1S pour des raisons de positionnement ou si tu préfères ils n'ont pas voulu assumer d'être à la traine au calendrier et sur les specs à présenter face à la concurrence et ce choix s'est fait au détriment de la qualité
> 
> résultat on se retrouve avec un ipad qui à l'apparence d'un ipad 2 mais qui n'est qu'un ipad bâtard lancé à l'arrache (entre 500 et 800 euros quand même) avec un double coeur plus couteux mais qui sert à rien, un écran défectueux, des capteurs photos aux performances minables et une vitre qui se décolle


Dans ce sens, je suis d'accord avec toi 

La concurrence a souvent des effets positifs mais aussi négatifs comme dans le cas présent, Apple a sorti l'iPad 2 trop vite ... même si un an après le premier.

D'ailleurs cela me pose problème pour la décision de demander un échange ou un remboursement de mon iPad 2 car j'avais déjà attendu un an pour craquer (et pour des raisons professionnelles faire connaissance avec iOS n'ayant pas d'iPhone) ... alors si en plus il faut que j'attende l'iPad 3 !! 
J'ai encore 10 jours pour me décider, et j'espère de bonnes nouvelles d'ici là ...


----------



## la_quiche (14 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> J'ai encore 10 jours pour prendre une décision concernant mon 2ème iPad défectueux (effet Mura), en tout cas ce sera un autre échange contre un neuf ou carrément un remboursement.



je serais à ta place ça serait remboursement et achat d'un ipad 1. franchement prend le 1 et attend le 3, t'auras économisé de l'argent et gagné un ipad qui dans la pratique te satisfera comme le ferai un ipad 2 sans défauts (et qu'on vienne pas me parler design/poids ou photos). toi comme tout le monde, on a autre chose à foutre que de perdre notre temps, notre énergie et notre argent à se faire bananer à coups d'échanges/achats à répétition.


----------



## bambougroove (14 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> je serais à ta place ça serait remboursement et achat d'un ipad 1.


Bonne idée, merci


----------



## aka80 (14 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> je serais à ta place ça serait remboursement et achat d'un ipad 1. franchement prend le 1 et attend le 3, t'auras économisé de l'argent et gagné un ipad qui dans la pratique te satisfera comme le ferai un ipad 2 sans défauts (et qu'on vienne pas me parler design/poids ou photos). toi comme tout le monde, on a autre chose à foutre que de perdre notre temps, notre énergie et notre argent à se faire bananer à coups d'échanges/achats à répétition.



+1 tout à fait d'accord ! je crois qu'il faut oublier l'ipad 2 
Je vais dés lundi me rendre à la Fnac pour demander le remboursement et soit prendre l'ipad 1 ou attendre tout simplement l'ipad 3.


----------



## la_quiche (14 Mai 2011)

et évitez le refurb, des ipads 1 neufs y'en a encore un paquet en magasin ou sur le net

sinon c'est hors sujet mais bon : je suis passé aujourd'hui chez pixmania près de chez moi. ils avaient des ipad 2 wifi 16gb en rayon...à 650 euros...je demande au vendeur si c'est le bon prix, il me dit que oui...et ça part à ce prix là vu la pénurie, et encore ils ont baissé le prix, ça partait aussi à 700 euros.

...mais avec en cadeau bonux un adaptateur secteur tout moche scotché sur la boite vu que c'est de l'import 

si c'est pas la misère d'être un ipad-addict ma pov' dame


----------



## timbx33 (14 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Concernant le wifi ce n'est pas toujours un problème venant de l'iPad, il faut dans certains cas configurer également la box et procéder à un ou plusieurs redémarrages des deux appareils ... c'est du moins ce que j'ai fait avec ma Freebox Révolution et depuis aucun problème de wifi



Oui tu as raison effectivement. Disons que j'avais envie de me lacher dans mon post !!! Je pense que tu avais compris


----------



## bambougroove (14 Mai 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Oui tu as raison effectivement. Disons que j'avais envie de me lacher dans mon post !!! Je pense que tu avais compris


Yes 

J'ai apporté la précision pour les nouveaux venus sur cette discussion afin qu'ils ne pensent pas que l'iPad 2 n'a QUE des défauts ou que cela les concerne (presque) TOUS ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------




la_quiche a dit:


> et évitez le refurb, des ipads 1 neufs y'en a encore un paquet en magasin ou sur le net


Je n'en ai pas vu aujourd'hui sur le Refurb, en revanche concernant les neufs ... ils sont souvent plus chers que l'iPad 2 ! :mouais:

J'aurais bien voulu en prendre un d'occasion, il y a des annonces intéressantes sur MacGénération, mais je n'habite pas la région parisienne et en plus dans une petite ville balnéaire (ça compense ).

A la sortie de l'iPad 2 il restait des iPad 1 dans le Centre Leclerc de ma ville (je privilégie toujours l'AppleStore en ligne pour ses avantages ou le circuit officiel mais bon là je n'ai pas trop le choix), j'irais voir si ils en ont encore ... et essayer de négocier le prix


----------



## timbx33 (14 Mai 2011)

Bon, jai une question a vous poser a tous ( et a toutes). On vient d'avoir notre apple store a bordeaux. Quels sont les avantages de ce type de concept ? J'emmene mon ipad avec mes fuutes de lumiere et ma vitre qui se decolle, ca ira plus vite qu'a la fnac pour me le remplacer ?


----------



## la_quiche (14 Mai 2011)

@bambou : y'en a du refurb http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad/wi_fi_3g?mco=MjAzMTExOTY
http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad/wi_fi?mco=MjAzMTExOTU

et pour les prix : du neuf moins cher que du refurb y'en a aussi
par ex. http://cgi.ebay.fr/NEW-SEALED-APPLE...s_eReaders&hash=item43a270fb5c#ht_4392wt_1141
à 440 euros fdp  (et y'a pas de frais de douane) contre 529 sur le refurb 

@timbx : l'apple store c'est mieux pour tout (stock, échange, délai...). et oui ils te l'échangeront (même si il faut parfois supporter un genius qui tentera d'abord de t'endormir).


----------



## timbx33 (14 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> @bambou : y'en a du refurb http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad/wi_fi_3g?mco=MjAzMTExOTY
> http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad/wi_fi?mco=MjAzMTExOTU
> 
> et pour les prix : du neuf moins cher que du refurb y'en a aussi
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse. Cependant, si tu n'as pas acheté ton ipad dans un apple store, les condtions restent les mêmes ?


----------



## bambougroove (14 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> @bambou : y'en a du refurb http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad/wi_fi_3g?mco=MjAzMTExOTY
> http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad/wi_fi?mco=MjAzMTExOTU
> 
> et pour les prix : du neuf moins cher que du refurb y'en a aussi
> ...


Merci pour les recherches 

Bof bof ebay, et le refurb c'est également "craignos" (*) à moins qu'il s'agisse d'un produit neuf en "déstockage" mais impossible de le savoir avant la réception.

(*) je n'ai pas suivi les retours des utilisateurs dans les forums concernant l'iPad 1, je vais y faire un tour.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h38 ----------




timbx33 a dit:


> Cependant, si tu n'as pas acheté ton ipad dans un apple store, les condtions restent les mêmes ?


Le plus simple ... c'est de leur poser la question directement par téléphone ou sur place à Bordeaux 

J'habite à 120 km de Bordeaux, c'est un peu loin mais j'y passerais à l'occasion par curiosité.


----------



## timbx33 (15 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Merci pour les recherches
> 
> Bof bof ebay, et le refurb c'est également "craignos" (*) à moins qu'il s'agisse d'un produit neuf en "déstockage" mais impossible de le savoir avant la réception.
> 
> ...




Ca roule !


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (15 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Merci pour les recherches
> 
> Bof bof ebay, et le refurb c'est également "craignos" (*) à moins qu'il s'agisse d'un produit neuf en "déstockage" mais impossible de le savoir avant la réception.
> 
> ...



Les applestores assurent les échanges de tous les produits Apple et ce quel que soit l'endroit où ils ont été achetés.


----------



## timbx33 (15 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Les applestores assurent les échanges de tous les produits Apple et ce quel que soit l'endroit où ils ont été achetés.



Ca c'est de la réponse !


----------



## fedorinux (15 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Les applestores assurent les échanges de tous les produits Apple et ce quel que soit l'endroit où ils ont été achetés.


Et les APR ??


----------



## bambougroove (15 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Les applestores assurent les échanges de tous les produits Apple et ce quel que soit l'endroit où ils ont été achetés.


Ta source ?

Cela m'étonnerait que les AppleStore échangent contre un neuf un produit acheté après un certain laps de temps, concernant l'AppleStore en ligne c'est possible 14 jours calendaires après la réception du produit.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2011)

Ils échangent en cas de problème sous garantie. Alors que les APR eux renvoient à Apple, mais n'ont pas de pouvoir réel.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (16 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Ils échangent en cas de problème sous garantie. Alors que les APR eux renvoient à Apple, mais n'ont pas de pouvoir réel.



Exact. Quand je parle d'échange je parle au sens large du terme, sans aller voir si ce sont des neufs ou des refurbs (dans l'état actuel des choses ce sont des iPad conditionnés dans des "brown boxes").

Sinon, je viens d'aller faire un tour sur les forums Apple, où un post a l'air de laisser entendre que les stocks au Japon ne seraient pas touchés. Cf lien ci-dessous:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2779476?start=915&tstart=0


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (16 Mai 2011)

Bon alors après vérif auprès de ce possesseur d'iPad 2 vivant au Japon et dont l'iPad ne semble pas souffrir du problème de fuites: son S/N commence par DLXFM (fabriqué semaine 18 en Chine). C'est un peu la roulette russe quoi...


----------



## novemberechooscar (16 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Bon alors après vérif auprès de ce possesseur d'iPad 2 vivant au Japon et dont l'iPad ne semble pas souffrir du problème de fuites: son S/N commence par DLXFM (fabriqué semaine 18 en Chine). C'est un peu la roulette russe quoi...



Bon alors on va jouer: fuites ou pas fuites? je vais bientôt recevoir mon nouvel ipad échangé par apple nouveau numéro: DQTFJ les paris sont lancés  résultat demain ou après demain


----------



## karanda (17 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Bon alors on va jouer: fuites ou pas fuites? je vais bientôt recevoir mon nouvel ipad échangé par apple nouveau numéro: DQTFJ les paris sont lancés  résultat demain ou après demain



C'est un jeu qui coûte cher quand même 

J'attends de revenir en France pour échanger le miens dans un AppleStore.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (17 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Bon alors on va jouer: fuites ou pas fuites? je vais bientôt recevoir mon nouvel ipad échangé par apple nouveau numéro: DQTFJ les paris sont lancés  résultat demain ou après demain



Bon voyons, d'après ton s/n DQTFJ, c'est un iPad fabriqué en Chine (jusque là rien d'original ) mais DQ doit correspondre à une usine différente par rapport aux s/n commençant par DL (comme le mien et celui de beaucoup de membres de ce forum, qui ont des fuites). 
La date de fabrication (J) correspond à la semaine 15 (11 au 17 avril).
Bonne chance en tout cas!


----------



## knowledge (17 Mai 2011)

J'espère que ton Ipad en DQTFJ sera correct, parce que c'est exactement le numéro de série de mon premier, et on ne peut dire qu'il était sans défaut 

Enfin c'est quand même malheureux de la part d'apple de proposer des "anciennes" séries en cas d'échange.


----------



## karanda (17 Mai 2011)

Une petite question pour les personnes qui ont fait des échanges dans un AppleStore. Est ce qu'on vous laisse tester le nouvel Ipad avant d'effectuer l'échange?


----------



## shooby (17 Mai 2011)

Oui pour moi le "Genie" à vérifié et ma laissé vérifier (échange aujourd'hui à l'APStore Opéra !)
S/N : DLXFM.... sous 4.3.2

A première vue pas de fuite ... On verra ce soir dans la nuit !!!


----------



## karanda (17 Mai 2011)

shooby a dit:


> Oui pour moi le "Genie" à vérifié et ma laissé vérifier (échange aujourd'hui à l'APStore Opéra !)
> S/N : DLXFM.... sous 4.3.2
> 
> A première vue pas de fuite ... On verra ce soir dans la nuit !!!



ça me rassure. J'appellerai peut être pour prendre RDV alors. Tu as besoin de ramener toute la boîte d'origine?


----------



## shooby (17 Mai 2011)

karanda a dit:


> ça me rassure. J'appellerai peut être pour prendre RDV alors. Tu as besoin de ramener toute la boîte d'origine?



Non seulement l'Ipad tout nu ! :love:
Ps : Tu peux prendre RDV en ligne


----------



## karanda (17 Mai 2011)

shooby a dit:


> Oui pour moi le "Genie" à vérifié et ma laissé vérifier (échange aujourd'hui à l'APStore Opéra !)
> S/N : DLXFM.... sous 4.3.2
> 
> A première vue pas de fuite ... On verra ce soir dans la nuit !!!





shooby a dit:


> Non seulement l'Ipad tout nu ! :love:
> Ps : Tu peux prendre RDV en ligne



Je parlerai peut être aussi de mon Iphone qui a le bouton home qui ne répond pas terrible


----------



## shooby (17 Mai 2011)

HS : Attention pour le bouton Home j'ai eu le même problème et le Genius m'a dit que je ne savais pas m'en servir :rateau: ... Heureusement il avait d'autres problèmes !


----------



## karanda (17 Mai 2011)

shooby a dit:


> HS : Attention pour le bouton Home j'ai eu le même problème et le Genius m'a dit que je ne savais pas m'en servir :rateau: ... Heureusement il avait d'autres problèmes !



HS 2 : ben moi c'est le double clique qui ne fonctionne pas tout le temps. De toutes les manières, c'est l'exemple typique de problème qu'on ne reproduit pas quand on veut le montrer


----------



## acr38 (17 Mai 2011)

knowledge a dit:


> J'espère que ton Ipad en DQTFJ sera correct, parce que c'est exactement le numéro de série de mon premier, et on ne peut dire qu'il était sans défaut
> 
> Enfin c'est quand même malheureux de la part d'apple de proposer des "anciennes" séries en cas d'échange.



salut

J'ai eu un ipad avec ce numéro se de série et malheureusement, il présentait  des fuites de lumière importantes :mouais:

Il est donc difficile de se fier à un numéro de série. Je pense que c'est un peu la loterie.

@+


----------



## novemberechooscar (17 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, donc j'ai reçu cet après midi mon ipad de rechange bon il y a juste une légère fuite en bas à droite je vous mets la photo du premier et du deuxième qui est quand même beaucoup mieux, donc je crois que je vais le garder. En effet ça relève quand même pas mal de la chance d'avoir aucune fuite.





Premier Ipad





Ipad de rechange


----------



## aka80 (17 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, donc j'ai reçu cet après midi mon ipad de rechange bon il y a juste une légère fuite en bas à droite je vous mets la photo du premier et du deuxième qui est quand même beaucoup mieux, donc je crois que je vais le garder. En effet ça relève quand même pas mal de la chance d'avoir aucune fuite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour

Très légère fuite , mais très léger ! moi je l'aurais gardé direct vu les tps qui courent et l'incapacité d'apple de produire des ipad sans fuites de lumière ou autres défauts !! c'est dingue!!! incroyable ! apple n'est pas foutu de résoudre ce problème depuis mars! le pire c'est que des ipad avec fuites de lumière et ... continuent à être produits et vendu ! c'est honteux!


----------



## worldice (17 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, donc j'ai reçu cet après midi mon ipad de rechange bon il y a juste une légère fuite en bas à droite je vous mets la photo du premier et du deuxième qui est quand même beaucoup mieux, donc je crois que je vais le garder. En effet ça relève quand même pas mal de la chance d'avoir aucune fuite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il y a quasiment pas de fuites, mais on dirait que le noir est moins noir, mais plus jaunâtre. Est-ce la photo ou c'est comme cela en "vrai" ?


----------



## acr38 (17 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, donc j'ai reçu cet après midi mon ipad de rechange bon il y a juste une légère fuite en bas à droite je vous mets la photo du premier et du deuxième qui est quand même beaucoup mieux, donc je crois que je vais le garder. En effet ça relève quand même pas mal de la chance d'avoir aucune fuite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



salut

C'est clair, c'est pas parfait mais plutôt pas mal (mieux que les quatre ipads que j'ai eu entre les mains en tout cas)

Il s'agit d'un échange par un produit neuf ou c'est un refurb?

@+


----------



## novemberechooscar (17 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> salut
> 
> C'est clair, c'est pas parfait mais plutôt pas mal (mieux que les quatre ipads que j'ai eu entre les mains en tout cas)
> 
> ...



Aucune idée surement un neuf je pense

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------




worldice a dit:


> Il y a quasiment pas de fuites, mais on dirait que le noir est moins noir, mais plus jaunâtre. Est-ce la photo ou c'est comme cela en "vrai" ?



Ça doit etre la photo car ça va au niveau du noir


----------



## worldice (17 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Aucune idée surement un neuf je pense
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------
> 
> ...



D'ac. ! Moi qui comptais acheter le successeur de l'iPhone 4... J&#8217;attendrai quelques mois après sa sort, et les premières impressions avant de le commander !


----------



## itoine (17 Mai 2011)

J'ai également demandé un échange hier, que je devrais recevoir fin de semaine.
Mon iPad actuelle qui présente le problème est de référence DQTFD et sera remplacé par une référence DQTFJ ( donc pas une des dernières séries...). A voir.


----------



## novemberechooscar (17 Mai 2011)

worldice a dit:


> D'ac. ! Moi qui comptais acheter le successeur de l'iPhone 4... Jattendrai quelques mois après sa sort, et les premières impressions avant de le commander !



Après chaque appareil est différent j'ai acheté un MacBook pro dès sa sortie et j'ai eu aucun problème


----------



## la_quiche (17 Mai 2011)

Salut

À la différence pour moi que les MacBook sont toujours à la traine niveau hardware (et c'est pas un problème en pratique, parce que ça tourne quand même grave) par rapport aux specs des portables PC (les PC équivalents équipés avec les mêmes specs que les MacBook sortent avant les MacBook), Apple a mis longtemps pour passer au i-core par ex

Alors qu'avec l'ipad 2 ils ont voulu faire aussi bien/mieux que certaines tablettes androïd point de vue matos (mis à part les capteurs photos), avec une date de sortie précoce. T'ajoutes à ça une demande énorme. Ça aide pas à résoudre les problèmes apparus dès le début, faut fournir...

Et j'ai été "victime" de MacBook blanc avec une dalle pourrie y'a 2-3 ans, la même histoire de loterie de fabricants,
J'avais un truc genre ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





un "tramage" à la hache

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=690667


 d'autres ont eu des problèmes avec les imacs...

Extrait d'un articles des nums sur les MacBook pro 13 en 2009, ça devrait nous faire penser à quelque chose...

_Car les constructeurs tendent à rogner sur la qualité de ce composant (le rédacteur parle de la dalle) à notre avis essentiel, au prétexte (et ils ont raison) que presque personne n'y fait attention au moment de l'achat, que le processeur + la carte graphique + le prix importent nettement plus au client. Pas faux ! Vivement une prise de conscience et une plus grande transparence sur les caractéristiques des écrans implantés..._

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/quand-valse-dalles-atteint-macbook-13-pouces-news-7174.html



Là, pour l'ipad 2, vu la précipitation, la course aux specs et les cadences de production, ça aurait été un petit miracle de pas avoir ce même genre de problème, sauf que là c'est massif


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (18 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, donc j'ai reçu cet après midi mon ipad de rechange bon il y a juste une légère fuite en bas à droite je vous mets la photo du premier et du deuxième qui est quand même beaucoup mieux, donc je crois que je vais le garder. En effet ça relève quand même pas mal de la chance d'avoir aucune fuite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hé bien tu es plutôt chanceux sur ce coup! C'est nettement mieux que le mien:


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (18 Mai 2011)

Bon c'est fait j'ai finalement appelé le SAV Apple ce matin.
Jai discuté 25 min avec un employé du service technique très sympa et franc qui na pas du tout remis en question ce que je lui ai raconté.

Le problème est maintenant archi-connu chez Apple et il ma tout de suite proposé un échange. Le coursier UPS passera dici 48h. 

Le délai dattente : 2 à 3 semaines (-_- ) mais tant pis. Il ma assuré que liPad de remplacement serait un neuf (y a pas encore de refurbs apparemment, mais jaurais presque préféré en avoir un) 

A propos de lAppleCare il ma dit que même si je le prenais aujourdhui, le délai de 2-3 semaines sappliquait quand même car y a pas de stocks. (-_- )(-_- )

Le truc énorme cest quil a mentionné que la plupart des iPad retournés partent certainement à la poubelle ! J'ai du mal à le croire! Mais en gros (je cite) Apple fait tellement de bénef qu'ils vont pas s'embêter avec des détails...

Il m'a également affirmé que l'iPad 2 dépassait le quota habituel de retours toléré qui est normalement de 1% (tu m'étonnes...)

Pour finir il semblerait aussi que depuis peu beaucoup d'iPad V1 soient retournés pour divers pb techniques (après 1 an d'utilisation!)


----------



## acr38 (18 Mai 2011)

salut

Je peux t'assurer que les ipads du SAV ne sont pas tous neufs....

L'appareil ,que j'ai reçu après le premier passage au SAV, présentait des traces d'utilisation. Des rayures sur le cotés et des petits pocs à l'arrière.

@+


----------



## karanda (18 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> salut
> 
> Je peux t'assurer que les ipads du SAV ne sont pas tous neufs....
> 
> ...



Quand tu constates ce genre de choses lors d'un échange, tu peux refuser?


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (18 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> salut
> 
> Je peux t'assurer que les ipads du SAV ne sont pas tous neufs....
> 
> ...



Je te crois. Je ne fais que rapporter ce que le technicien du SAV m'a dit. Je lui ai même précisé que je me fichais de recevoir un refurb du moment que l'écran était exempt de défauts. Il m'a répondu qu'ils ne remplaçaient que par des neufs. A chaque employé son son de cloche .


----------



## acr38 (18 Mai 2011)

karanda a dit:


> Quand tu constates ce genre de choses lors d'un échange, tu peux refuser?



Salut

En ce qui me concerne, il souffrait de l'effet mura donc aucun soucis pour l'échange.

Par contre, je ne me suis pas gêné de le mentionner au SAV. J'avais renvoyé un produit neuf et je me retrouve avec un produit qui a déjà servi et qui , en plus, présente le même défaut 
Après, je pense qu'il est possible de le refuser suivant l'état du produit reçu.

Ils ont mis en cause la prise en charge du PRA...donc ce n'est pas de leur faute.

@OliveRoudoudou: Pas de soucis, j'avais saisi ce que tu voulais dire

@++


----------



## karanda (18 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, il souffrait de l'effet mura donc aucun soucis pour l'échange.
> 
> ...



ça se trouve c'est le livreur qui avait échangé le sien


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (18 Mai 2011)

Bon ben ça y est mon iPad est restauré d'origine et prêt à être emporté par le coursier UPS qui devrait passer le chercher demain...
L'attente de 3 semaines sera longue, mais j'espère qu'elle en vaudra la peine.


----------



## worldice (18 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Bon ben ça y est mon iPad est restauré d'origine et prêt à être emporté par le coursier UPS qui devrait passer le chercher demain...
> L'attente de 3 semaines sera longue, mais j'espère qu'elle en vaudra la peine.



C'est bizarre car ça serait plus rapide d'annuler son achat (dans les 15j calendaires après réception) puis d'en recommander un !


----------



## novemberechooscar (18 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Bon ben ça y est mon iPad est restauré d'origine et prêt à être emporté par le coursier UPS qui devrait passer le chercher demain...
> L'attente de 3 semaines sera longue, mais j'espère qu'elle en vaudra la peine.



3 semaines?!!! ça fait beaucoup quand même comment ça se fait? moi UPS l'a repris le vendredi et le mardi j'avais mon nouvel ipad normalement c'est entre 3 et 5 jours.


----------



## I2M (19 Mai 2011)

J'ai reçu la bête hier. Je l'ai rachetée d'occase car la personne voulait le 3G.
Et, le bonne surprise c'est que l'écran est quasi parfait. Il y a bien une minuscule petite fuite près du bouton home mais vraiment rien de bien grave. 
C'est juste pour dire que parmi tous ces écrans foireux il existe quand même des tablettes qui ne sont pas touchées par le problème.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (19 Mai 2011)

worldice a dit:


> C'est bizarre car ça serait plus rapide d'annuler son achat (dans les 15j calendaires après réception) puis d'en recommander un !



J'ai acheté le mien il y a 1 mois et demi. Habitant à 250km de l'AS le plus proche, il n'était pas facile pour moi de le ramener dans le délai imparti de 14 jours. Et puis je devais être sûr que les fuites n'allaient pas disparaître avec le temps.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h18 ----------




novemberechooscar a dit:


> 3 semaines?!!! ça fait beaucoup quand même comment ça se fait? moi UPS l'a repris le vendredi et le mardi j'avais mon nouvel ipad normalement c'est entre 3 et 5 jours.



Oui c'est le délai actuel qui m'a été annoncé. Le technicien m'a aussi précisé que c'était un délai maximum et que je le recevrai peut-être plus tôt mais honnêtement ça ne me dérange pas dattendre si à l'arrivée les iPad fabriqués d'ici là sont sans défauts.


----------



## southpark (19 Mai 2011)

Salut à tous,

Voila j'ai sonner chez Apple et a mon avis suis pas tomber en Belgique car on ma demandé si il y avait un Apple store prêt de chez moi  et il y en a pas dans notre petit Pays 
Il devrait le savoir

La suite je tombe sur un gentils monsieur  qui me demande le numéro de commande et je lui explique mon problème de fuite de lumière et il me dit patienter 1 minute je vous transfère vers le service technique, la je tombe sur une dame qui me demande si j'ai fait une restauration bin je dit oui, et elle me dit alors que UPS viendra chercher l'iPad2 vendredi ou Lundi et je demande si on répare ou remplace elle me dit ce sera certainement remplacement sur 4 à 5 jours et je dit est-ce que je doit fournir la boite de l&#8217;Ipad et on me dit non , le transporteur ce charge de l&#8217;emballer ça me stress mais tant pis 

Conclusion j'ai peur d'en recevoir un encore avec un défaut vu le retour des membres du forum , mais me suis dit que au prix ou on paye l'appareils fallait le renvoyé   car c'est fuite de lumière c'est honteux 

 J&#8217;enlève la protection bodyguard et remet les paramètres à zéro et j'ai plus que à espérer que tout ce passe bien


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (19 Mai 2011)

Et bien bonne chance à toi, tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## itoine (19 Mai 2011)

itoine a dit:


> J'ai également demandé un échange hier, que je devrais recevoir fin de semaine.
> Mon iPad actuelle qui présente le problème est de référence DQTFD et sera remplacé par une référence DQTFJ ( donc pas une des dernières séries...). A voir.


Formidable UPS ; mon iPad de remplacement est expédié dans la journée par Apple après ma demande, mais UPS perd 2 fois de suite le colis ; j'ai pourtant appelé Apple et UPS pour vérifier l'adresse, et elle est bien correcte ; malgré tout UPS persiste à dire qu'il ne trouve pas mon appart...
Je pense à rappeler Apple demain pour demander l'envoi d'un second iPad de remplacement ; et peut être que du coup j'aurais une référence plus récente...

```
19/05/2011	14:02	Le nom correct de l'entreprise ou du destinataire est nécessaire pour la livraison. UPS tente d'obtenir cette info. / Livraison reprogrammée.
19/05/2011	8:55	Une demande de changement de livraison sera traitée pour ce colis. / Le colis est retenu et sera livre plus tard. UPS essaiera de le livrer à la date demandée.
18/05/2011	17:38	Le nom correct de l'entreprise ou du destinataire est nécessaire pour la livraison. UPS tente d'obtenir cette info. / Numéro de téléphone nécessaire.
18/05/2011	14:08	Le numero d'appartement est manquant ou incorrect. UPS essaie d'obtenir cette information.
18/05/2011	8:32	Lecture à destination
18/05/2011	8:30	Lecture à l'arrivée
18/05/2011	6:20	Lecture au départ
18/05/2011	3:57	Lecture d'importation
18/05/2011	3:17	Lecture à l'arrivée
18/05/2011	2:20	Lecture au départ
18/05/2011	0:23	Lecture de l'origine
17/05/2011	14:48	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS
```


----------



## novemberechooscar (19 Mai 2011)

southpark a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Voila j'ai sonner chez Apple et a mon avis suis pas tomber en Belgique car on ma demandé si il y avait un Apple store prêt de chez moi  et il y en a pas dans notre petit Pays
> Il devrait le savoir
> ...



bonsoir, ne t'inquiète pas UPS ont un contrat avec apple tu le rends l'ipad nu tu gardes tout ton emballage, cable etc... ils ont l'habitude je pense que comme ça ils sont sur qu'il sera bien emballé t'inquiète après faut croiser les doigts pour le nouveau de toute façon ça peut pas être pire celui de remplacement que j'ai reçu a juste une infime fuite près du bouton home mais c'est rien du tout c'est quasi invisible par rapport aux grosses fuites de l'ipad d'origine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h07 ----------




itoine a dit:


> Formidable UPS ; mon iPad de remplacement est expédié dans la journée par Apple après ma demande, mais UPS perd 2 fois de suite le colis ; j'ai pourtant appelé Apple et UPS pour vérifier l'adresse, et elle est bien correcte ; malgré tout UPS persiste à dire qu'il ne trouve pas mon appart...
> Je pense à rappeler Apple demain pour demander l'envoi d'un second iPad de remplacement ; et peut être que du coup j'aurais une référence plus récente...
> 
> ```
> ...


As tu donné ton téléphone? parfois ça aide le livreur pour te retrouver


----------



## timbx33 (19 Mai 2011)

3eme ipad récupéré a l'apple store de bordeaux. N° de serie : DQTFJ....pas de fuites de lumieres. Par contre, toujours cette tres legere surepaisseur en dessous du bouton home.


----------



## aka80 (19 Mai 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> 3eme ipad récupéré a l'apple store de bordeaux. N° de serie : DQTFJ....pas de fuites de lumieres. Par contre, toujours cette tres legere surepaisseur en dessous du bouton home.



Bonsoir timbx33

pas de fuites de lumière? et au niveau du rendu ça donne quoi? les couleurs ne virent pas au jaunes ?


----------



## Padawanlady (20 Mai 2011)

iPad 2 en blanc 32go Wifi récupéré à Montréal et que du bonheur ! aucune trace de colle, de fuite de lumière... en plus tout compris avec taxes, apple care et smart cover poly : 610 can$. 20 ipads 2 seulement pour le magasin sur Ste Catherine, j'étais la premiere de la queue à 8h du mat.


----------



## timbx33 (20 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonsoir timbx33
> 
> pas de fuites de lumière? et au niveau du rendu ça donne quoi? les couleurs ne virent pas au jaunes ?



Le blanc est bien blanc ! Pas de probleme de rendu


----------



## aka80 (20 Mai 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Le blanc est bien blanc ! Pas de probleme de rendu



Bonjour timbx33

Merci pour ces infos. J'espère que celui que je vais recevoir de la FNAC sera exempt de défaut. Quelle histoire!!


----------



## timbx33 (20 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonjour timbx33
> 
> Merci pour ces infos. J'espère que celui que je vais recevoir de la FNAC sera exempt de défaut. Quelle histoire!!



De rien !! Jespere egalement pour toi que ce sera bon. Je pense avoir decelé un pb sous le bouton home. Une zone un peu "molle" quand on appui dessus. La vitre de mon deuxieme ipad s'etait decollée par ailleurs. Faut que je vois avec dautres ipad


----------



## southpark (20 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Et bien bonne chance à toi, tiens-nous au courant.



merci , vous tient  bien sur au courant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------




southpark a dit:


> merci , vous tient  bien sur au courant



ça commence bien UPS vient de venir chercher mon iPad2  c'est rapide vu que j'ai sonner à Apple hier après midi


----------



## nicolasdenice (20 Mai 2011)

Depuis mon 5e ipad du mois de mars, je vois que rien n'a vraiment évolué.

J'attends qu'on nous informe de la sortie d'Ipad conforme sans fuite de lumière pour effectuer un nouveau et dernier changement.

C'est vraiment consternant de la part d'Apple.


----------



## aka80 (20 Mai 2011)

nicolasdenice a dit:


> Depuis mon 5e ipad du mois de mars, je vois que rien n'a vraiment évolué.
> 
> J'attends qu'on nous informe de la sortie d'Ipad conforme sans fuite de lumière pour effectuer un nouveau et dernier changement.
> 
> C'est vraiment consternant de la part d'Apple.



tu m'étonnes!!! ça n'a pas évolué des masses depuis Mars !! c'est incroyable !! le pire c'est que c'est silence radio de la part de la pomme
apple continue toujours à vendre des ipad dont il connait les défauts !!! c'est grave.


----------



## Nico26 (20 Mai 2011)

nicolasdenice a dit:


> Depuis mon 5e ipad du mois de mars, je vois que rien n'a vraiment évolué.
> 
> J'attends qu'on nous informe de la sortie d'Ipad conforme sans fuite de lumière pour effectuer un nouveau et dernier changement.
> 
> C'est vraiment consternant de la part d'Apple.


Pour ma part j'en suis à mon 4 iPad.

Le dernier que j'ai reçu (le 13 mai) a toujours ces fameuses fuites. J'ai quand même réussi à taper un peu plus haut en commençant à hausser le ton au support. La responsable que j'ai eu m'a demandé d'attendre au moins jusqu'au 15 juin avant de refaire partir pour une cinquième fois mon iPad. Elle m'a assuré qu'à partir de cette date il devrait recevoir des iPads sans défauts. 

J'en ai profité pour lui demander un dédommagement vu la durée d'immobilisation et les AR. Je souhaitais un geste d'Apple et qu'elle me change de gamme (passé de 32 Go à un 64 Go pour  ma part) mais apparemment le coût est trop élevé et elle ne peut pas  Elle n'a pu me proposer qu'un accessoire offert (comme la Smartcover).

Mais je reviendrai à la charge en juin


----------



## novemberechooscar (20 Mai 2011)

southpark a dit:


> merci , vous tient  bien sur au courant
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------
> 
> ...



C'est dans les temps normalement mardi tu en aura un neuf


----------



## southpark (20 Mai 2011)

Le message de nico26 me fait peur , espère que le nouveau sera nikel


----------



## aka80 (20 Mai 2011)

southpark a dit:


> Le message de nico26 me fait peur , espère que le nouveau sera nikel



Espérons aussi que l'explosion qui s'est produite aujourd'hui chez Foxconn (cf cette source) n'aura pas des incidences sur la production des ipad  !! Si c'est le cas alors là...........

Mais avant tout une pensée profonde à toutes ces personnes qui risquent leur vie au quotidien pour satisfaire les besoins d'une boite dont la politique est critiquable.. des conditions de travail inacceptables!! et au final des produit dont la qualité commence à faiblir ! l'ipad 2 en est la preuve!


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (20 Mai 2011)

C'est clair que cette histoire est déplorable. A t-on plus d'infos sur ce qu'il s'est passé?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------




southpark a dit:


> Le message de nico26 me fait peur , espère que le nouveau sera nikel



Personnellement je m'attends encore à trouver des fuites sur mon prochain iPad. Je pense que c'est le 3ème (celui d'après) qui sera parfait. D'ici là je tâcherai de négocier un geste de la part de la pomme.


----------



## aka80 (20 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> C'est clair que cette histoire est déplorable. A t-on plus d'infos sur ce qu'il s'est passé?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------
> 
> ...



Ils ne savent pas encore. Moi j'ai commandé mon ipad hier . c'est mon 3iéme après deux retours  à la Fnac (contre un avoir)! Je ne sais pas quand est ce que je l'aurai! aucune date de disponibilité étant avancée !! voilà un produit introuvable et quand on arrive à en chopper un , hé bin c'est des fuites ou écran qui se décolle ! bravo


----------



## atmane (21 Mai 2011)

encore un echange a la fnac et oujours des taches meme pire...


----------



## southpark (21 Mai 2011)

atmane a dit:


> encore un echange a la fnac et oujours des taches meme pire...



pff à mon avis je risque d'avoir pariels quand le mien sera changer


----------



## atmane (21 Mai 2011)

je désespère je pense que cette foi ci je vais garder mon avoir jusqu'à échéance.


----------



## la_quiche (22 Mai 2011)

Nico26 a dit:


> (...) La responsable que j'ai eu m'a demandé d'attendre au moins jusqu'au *15 juin* avant de refaire partir pour une cinquième fois mon iPad. Elle m'a assuré qu'à* partir de cette date il devrait recevoir des iPads sans défauts*.(...)



wait and see...

à un croire http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/iPad-2-43603/

et http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/iMac-43576/ (dans le genre foutage de gueule c'est gros)

j'ai de gros doutes, c'est la loterie (faussée selon les pays/région du monde à mon avis...)

faut se dire qu'apple = qualité, c'est fini et c'est bien dommage, c'est tout 

(ce que je savais pas c'est qu'il sont tenus par les couilles par LG, investissement oblige)


----------



## itoine (22 Mai 2011)

itoine a dit:


> J'ai également demandé un échange hier, que je devrais recevoir fin de semaine.
> Mon iPad actuelle qui présente le problème est de référence DQTFD et sera remplacé par une référence DQTFJ ( donc pas une des dernières séries...). A voir.


iPad de remplacement reçu vendredi après midi.
Première conclusion : je suis très satisfait : aucune fuite de lumière  Juste une très très légère tendance à ce que le blanc tire vers le jaune, mais ça ne semble pas localisé sur les bords ; c'est peut être une impression.
Je continue à le tester 1 à 2 semaines pour voir comment ça va évoluer.

Question sur le retour, car je ne l'ai toujours pas fait, et j'ai déjà reçu un email de la part d'Apple pour me rappeler à l'ordre...
J'ai été sur le site UPS pour programmer un enlèvement : ils viennent donc le prendre lundi, mais je suis étonné du formulaire que j'ai rempli : je n'ai saisi nul part le numéro de tracking de retour, la référence Apple, ou quoi que ce soit... Les mecs d'UPS se baladent comme ça, chez monsieur tout le monde, sans justificatif de paiement? Quelqu'un pourrait faire des blagues et saisir plein de demandes d'enlèvement...
Donc est ce que c'est normal? J'ai rempli le bon formulaire?


----------



## Chrisworld (22 Mai 2011)

Bon  finalement des fuites de lumières sur mon iPad 2 tout en bas.. C'est juste dans la  pénombre au démarrage sur fond noir.. Après plus rien ! En plein jours  nickel


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (22 Mai 2011)

Oui c'est le principe des fuites, on ne les voit que dans la pénombre.


----------



## MacSedik (22 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> wait and see...
> 
> à un croire http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/iPad-2-43603/
> 
> ...



c'est le cas depuis l'iPhone 4 pour moi, c'est le plus beau smartphone du marché mais je l'ai* échangé 3 fois !* depuis 2005 que j'ai des produits à la pomme croquée jamais je n'ai vu pareil situation. Pour LG, c'est certes des investissements mais surtout des contrats (on parle de 4 milliards de $!) et Apple ne veut pas aussi avoir les mains liées avec son plus grand fournisseur (et accessoirement concurrent) : *Samsung*. sachant que Samsung fournit les meilleurs dalles en ce moment sur le marché. 
pour conclure, je n'achète plus les revA d'Apple ni dés la sortie d'un produit Apple, et je pense que pour acheter un produit à 500 les gens devraient s'informer un peu plus sur ses éventuels défauts.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (22 Mai 2011)

Je n'ai eu aucun problème avec mon iPad 1.


----------



## Benjamin875 (22 Mai 2011)

Concrètement pour ne pas avoir ces problèmes de fuites de lumière il vaut mieux acheter sur des sites sécurisés ou en magasin ?
Genre acheter sur ebay, c'est risqué ?


----------



## la_quiche (22 Mai 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Concrètement pour ne pas avoir ces problèmes de fuites de lumière il vaut mieux acheter sur des sites sécurisés ou en magasin ?
> Genre acheter sur ebay, c'est risqué ?



acheter via apple te garantit un produit de fabrication récente, mais comme le problème ne semble pas réglé, fabrication récente n'est pas synonyme d'ipad sans défaut

donc rien à voir 

@ MacSedik : d'accord avec toi sur le fond sauf qu'acheter un ipad c'est pas comme acheter une bagnole, t'étais prudent avant d'avoir eu ces problèmes ? le truc genre quand on dépense 500 euros faut se renseigner avant, ça fait donneur de leçon (de merde)

si les gens réfléchissaient un peu ils feraient autre chose que dépenser 500 euros pour une tablette 

@ Olive : ça prouve quoi ? (arrête  )


----------



## robertodino (23 Mai 2011)

Bon, je vois que le problème n'est toujours pas réglé. 

Pour ceux qui suivent les news, Apple vient de réaménager les Apple store. Chaque produit est présenté avec un iPad 2 qui a pour fonction de renseigner sur l'appareil de son choix, d'appeler un vendeur et plein d'autres trucs. C'est ainsi environ 70000 iPad 2 qui prennent place dans les Apple store.

BON BEN VOILA, MAINTENANT VOUS SAVEZ OU VONT LES MODELES DÉFECTUEUX, VU QUE LES APPLE STORE SONT BIEN ÉCLAIRÉS ET QUE LES IPAD TOURNENT SUR UN SOFT SPECIFIQUE ON NE VERRA PAS L'EFFET MURA (le bouton Home est désactivé, le design reste dans les tons clairs)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/201082/apple-store-2.0-l-ipad-remplace-les-fiches-papier

 Bravo Apple, quel joli tour de magieeee wooooow


----------



## bambougroove (23 Mai 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> BON BEN VOILA, MAINTENANT VOUS SAVEZ OU VONT LES MODELES DÉFECTUEUX


C'est préférable comme destination plutôt que la benne ou bien le Refurb


----------



## MacSedik (23 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> @ MacSedik : d'accord avec toi sur le fond sauf qu'acheter un ipad c'est pas comme acheter une bagnole, t'étais prudent avant d'avoir eu ces problèmes ? le truc genre quand on dépense 500 euros faut se renseigner avant, ça fait donneur de leçon (de merde)
> 
> si les gens réfléchissaient un peu ils feraient autre chose que dépenser 500 euros pour une tablette



je m'attendais a ce qu'on me dise que ça fait donneur de leçon , 
les gens font ce qu'ils veulent bien sur mais ce que je voulais dire par la c'est que si tu veut acheter un iPad vaut mieux l'essayer avant dans une FNAC, Apple store ou chez un revendeur. Pour ma part j'ai acheté l'iPad 1 trois mois après sa sortie et il n'y avait pas de problème d'ecran, sur mon V1 j'ai une fuite mais ce n'est pas aussi flagrant que l'iPad 2.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (23 Mai 2011)

la_quiche a dit:


> @ Olive : ça prouve quoi ? (arrête  )



Pourquoi arrête? . Je cherche pas à prouver quoi que ce soit, je répondais à MacSedik. Je voulais dire qu'on peut acheter un produit Apple dès sa sortie sans pour autant essuyer les plâtres.


----------



## robertodino (24 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Pourquoi arrête? . Je cherche pas à prouver quoi que ce soit, je répondais à MacSedik. Je voulais dire qu'on peut acheter un produit Apple dès sa sortie sans pour autant essuyer les plâtres.



Oui, je pense comme toi, mis à part l'iPad 2 tous mes autres achats de REV A se sont bien passés. Allez je touche du bois...


----------



## bambougroove (24 Mai 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Oui, je pense comme toi, mis à part l'iPad 2 tous mes autres achats de REV A se sont bien passés. Allez je touche du bois...


Pas pour moi avec l'iMac 27" late 2009 > 5 exemplaires pour en avoir un qui fonctionne correctement (avec toutefois de très légères fuites de luminosité) ... mais qui après 10 mois d'utilisation a commencé à présenter des taches grises DANS la dalle qui couvrent maintenant après 13 mois les 2/3 de l'écran  ... heureusement que pour la première fois depuis 30 ans d'expérience Apple j'avais pris un contrat AppleCare !

Après avoir hésité pour un remboursement, j'ai demandé aujourd'hui un 2ème échange de mon iPad 2 (réception prévue dans environ 1 semaine), si il est nickel et que je le conserve je bénéficierais d'un geste commercial de 100 euros ... mais bon c'est pénible !! :mouais:

En revanche, aucun problème avec mon MacBook Pro 17" early 2008 (dalle mate)


----------



## MacSedik (24 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Pourquoi arrête? . Je cherche pas à prouver quoi que ce soit, je répondais à MacSedik. Je voulais dire qu'on peut acheter un produit Apple dès sa sortie sans pour autant essuyer les plâtres.



c'est sûr je précise que je ne généralise pas hein , mais c'est ma propre expérience, MBP 2007--> écran jaunâtre, trop de pâte thermique (ça fait cher la plaque chauffante), CG merdique...etc iPhone 4--> échangé 3 fois! (tâches marrons, bouton Home qui se balade...) iPad ---> écran qui présente une fuite (certes minime) et maintenant je vois que l'iPad 2 (selon vos témoignages) est encore pire! à force je m'en fous de ses défauts je profite de mes appareils mais merde Apple est connue pour son sens du détail et de l'expérience utilisateur mais là il y a un réel problème de qualité c'est sûr. Espérant que le problème va être résolu d'ici l'été.


----------



## southpark (24 Mai 2011)

nouvelles de mon iPad 2 , livrer par UPS hier à 11h00 a Breda NL 

Mais sur le site Remplacement Produit de Apple toujours indiquer en Transit étape 1


----------



## John Kay (24 Mai 2011)

southpark a dit:


> nouvelles de mon iPad 2 , livrer par UPS hier à 11h00 a Breda NL
> 
> Mais sur le site Remplacement Produit de Apple toujours indiquer en Transit étape 1



Si ça reste bloqué a l'étape 1 trop longtemps, appelle-les pour leur demander qu'ils contactent le dépôt. Moi, c'est resté une dizaine de jours en étape 1. J'ai eu 6 conseillers différents du service technique qui m'ont tous dit un truc différent, avant de tomber sur quelqu'un de très compétent au service client qui a débloqué le truc. 

J'ai jamais connu la raison de ce blocage, mais je soupçonne que l'appareil se soit perdu au dépôt, après réception par Apple. Une fois qu'ils l'ont retrouvé, ils m'en ont envoyé un de remplacement quelques heures après seulement. 

Si au service technique ils te filent des explications vagues, demande directement de parler a quelqu'un du service client, ils sont top.


----------



## southpark (24 Mai 2011)

John Kay a dit:


> Si ça reste bloqué a l'étape 1 trop longtemps, appelle-les pour leur demander qu'ils contactent le dépôt. Moi, c'est resté une dizaine de jours en étape 1. J'ai eu 6 conseillers différents du service technique qui m'ont tous dit un truc différent, avant de tomber sur quelqu'un de très compétent au service client qui a débloqué le truc.
> 
> J'ai jamais connu la raison de ce blocage, mais je soupçonne que l'appareil se soit perdu au dépôt, après réception par Apple. Une fois qu'ils l'ont retrouvé, ils m'en ont envoyé un de remplacement quelques heures après seulement.
> 
> Si au service technique ils te filent des explications vagues, demande directement de parler a quelqu'un du service client, ils sont top.



merci pour l'info 

je vient de vérifier sur le lien UPS ,  voici le détail

Numéro de suivi : 
service :UPS Express Saver®Poids :,80 kg
Livré le : 23/05/2011 11:00 Livré : BREDA, NL 
Reçu signé par :VD BOOGAARD

 Et je sens bien que avec ma chance je vais devoir téléphoner  verrai demain ce qu'il en est


----------



## acr38 (24 Mai 2011)

salut

Mon ipad de remplacement est arrivé aujourd'hui (échange contre un neuf au bout de 5 SAV)

Le numéro de série commence par DLXFN et j'ai encore des fuites de lumière...

Je commence à en avoir marre mais je ne sais pas si je ne vais pas le garder...Ils vont m'avoir à l'usure, bref...

@+


----------



## MacSedik (24 Mai 2011)

southpark a dit:


> merci pour l'info
> 
> je vient de vérifier sur le lien UPS ,  voici le détail
> 
> ...



Non c'est bon tu n'as pas besoin d'appeler, ton iPad est chez Apple, dés qu'il y a reçu signé chez UPS c'est bon. moi aussi il y a un an c'était VD Boogard la signature. il faut être patient parce les iPad ça se remplace pas comme l'iPhone. 

PS : je suis habitué des remplacement chez Apple maintenant


----------



## John Kay (24 Mai 2011)

MacSedik a dit:


> Non c'est bon tu n'as pas besoin d'appeler, ton iPad est chez Apple, dés qu'il y a reçu signé chez UPS c'est bon. moi aussi il y a un an c'était VD Boogard la signature. il faut être patient parce les iPad ça se remplace pas comme l'iPhone.
> 
> PS : je suis habitué des remplacement chez Apple maintenant



C'est pas toujours vrai. Tant qu'on n'a pas reçu le mail qui dit qu'ils l'ont réceptionné (a ce moment la, l'étape 1 ne parle plus de "en transit"), le produit est dans leur dépôt physiquement, mais pas scanné ou dieu sait quoi par leurs services.


----------



## southpark (24 Mai 2011)

MacSedik a dit:


> Non c'est bon tu n'as pas besoin d'appeler, ton iPad est chez Apple, dés qu'il y a reçu signé chez UPS c'est bon. moi aussi il y a un an c'était VD Boogard la signature. il faut être patient parce les iPad ça se remplace pas comme l'iPhone.
> 
> PS : je suis habitué des remplacement chez Apple maintenant



en faite comme dit john kay j'ai pas reçu de mail de réception et je vient de aller voir et il est toujours indique ceci 

Étape 1 - Demande

En transit (20-May-2011)	
Expédié via UPS avec le numéro de suivi 

ç'est ça qui me stress


----------



## bambougroove (25 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> Mon ipad de remplacement est arrivé aujourd'hui *(échange contre un neuf au bout de 5 SAV)*
> ...
> Le numéro de série commence par DLXFN et j'ai encore des fuites de lumière...


Ca veut dire quoi "5 SAV" : Apple a réparé 5 fois le premier ?

De plus, d'après le S/N il a été fabriqué semaine 19 (du 1er au 7 mai aux USA), alors il est peut être neuf mais il n'a pas été fabriqué récemment ...


----------



## southpark (25 Mai 2011)

MacSedik a dit:


> Non c'est bon tu n'as pas besoin d'appeler, ton iPad est chez Apple, dés qu'il y a reçu signé chez UPS c'est bon.
> moi aussi il y a un an c'était VD Boogard la signature. il faut être patient parce les iPad ça se remplace pas comme l'iPhone.
> 
> PS : je suis habitué des remplacement chez Apple maintenant



Macsedik tu avait reçu un mail de confirmation de réception aussi , avant de passer à l'étape deux ?


----------



## acr38 (25 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Ca veut dire quoi "5 SAV" : Apple a réparé 5 fois le premier ?
> 
> De plus, d'après le S/N il a été fabriqué semaine 19 (du 1er au 7 mai aux USA), alors il est peut être neuf mais il n'a pas été fabriqué récemment ...



salut

Je voulais dire "5 prises en charge par le SAV" donc j'ai eu entre les mains mon premier ipad neuf, 4 refurbs et le dernier échange par un ipad neuf (ils souffraient tous de l'effet mura)

Je suis au courant pour le numéro de série, j'ai consulté les différents sites disponibles sur le topic et je me suis décidé à recontacter le SAV car l'ipad ne provient pas des dernières séries (ils m'avaient dit le contraire lors de mon dernier entretien)

Je tombe sur un premier technicien qui ne voulait rien savoir et qui a fini par me raccrocher au nez..j'adore...

Je finis par avoir une personne du service client. Il me propose un nouvel échange contre un neuf. D'après ces dires, les séries défectueuses sont clairement identifiées par apple et l'ipad, que je viens de recevoir, fait parti de ces fameuses séries... et que c'est de la "malchance" (au bout de 6 échanges:mouais

Bref, suite au prochaine épisode.

@++


----------



## bambougroove (25 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> D'après ces dires, les séries défectueuses sont clairement identifiées par apple et l'ipad, que je viens de recevoir, fait parti de ces fameuses séries... et que c'est de la "malchance" (au bout de 6 échanges:mouais


Yes, c'est particulièrement agaçant quand nos interlocuteurs parlent de "malchance" 
Bonne chance pour le prochain 

Merci pour les précisions.

Je m'inquiète car pour la première fois après 4 échanges d'iMac fin 2009 et d'un iPad 2, on me demande de le donner sans emballage ni accessoire à UPS au lieu d'une reprise par TNT avec emballage d'origine (achat sur l'AppleStore en ligne et dans le délai des 14 jours pour échange par un neuf).

J'espère que le prochain sera neuf et fabriqué APRES ma demande d'échange, comme cela a toujours été le cas auparavant.


----------



## acr38 (25 Mai 2011)

Si tu ne dois pas fournir la boite d'origine et les accessoires, tu auras un ipad "refurb".C'est beaucoup plus rapide mais il s'agit de vieilles séries pour la plupart.

En ce qui me concerne, je préfère attendre et ne plus prendre de refurbs. Ils étaient tous en très bon état (voir comme neuf) mais je suis tombé sur deux exemplaires qui montraient des traces d'utilisation...

@+


----------



## bambougroove (25 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> Si tu ne dois pas fournir la boite d'origine et les accessoires, tu auras un ipad "refurb".


C'est ce que je craignais et ce n'est pas du tout normal concernant un achat sur l'AppleStore en ligne avec une demande d'échange dans le délai de 14 jours calendaires après la réception.

J'ai envoyé un mail à mon interlocuteur du Service Clients pour en savoir plus.


----------



## acr38 (25 Mai 2011)

Si il s'agit d'une demande d'échange dans les delais et pas d'un remplacement lors d'une prise en charge SAV, ils devraient effectivement te fournir un appareil neuf.

Après, je pense que c'est moins rentable pour eux...

@++


----------



## timbx33 (25 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> Si tu ne dois pas fournir la boite d'origine et les accessoires, tu auras un ipad "refurb".C'est beaucoup plus rapide mais il s'agit de vieilles séries pour la plupart.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, je préfère attendre et ne plus prendre de refurbs. Ils étaient tous en très bon état (voir comme neuf) mais je suis tombé sur deux exemplaires qui montraient des traces d'utilisation...
> 
> @+


 

Je ne suis pas forcément d'accord avec toi concernant le refurb. J'ai échangé mon ipad dans un applestore, ils m'ont demandé de leur rendre le mien sans aucun accessoire. Ils ont pris une boîte neuve et l'ont ouverte devant moi. ils m'ont ainsi rendu un ipad NEUF et sans accessoires. Par ailleurs, le deuxième ipad qui m'a été renvoyé par UPS était neuf.


----------



## aka80 (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

Bon je vois que les choses n'avancent pas avec les fuites de lumière de ce satané ipad 2 !! apple décidément résolu à tuer ce produit !
en attendant si vous voulez savoir si votre ipad 2 est touché par les fuites de lumière , voici avec ce lien une drôle d'invention qui vous évitera de vous enfermer dans les chiottes ou d'attendre le soir 

*C'est ici*​


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (25 Mai 2011)

Arf! merci pour le lien, il fallait y penser...

Bon pour ma part j'ai reçu ce matin l'email de confirmation d'Apple me disant que mon iPad 2 est bien arrivé à Breda. Du coup le statut de mon dossier SAV est passé direct de l'étape 1 à l'étape 3 ("product replacement pending").
Voilà j'attends la suite mais je suis à peu près sûr que l'iPad que je vais récupérer aura des fuites (je sais je suis pessimiste mais au moins je ne pourrai qu'être agréablement surpris si par bonheur je reçois un écran sans problème )


----------



## Lefenmac (25 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Arf! merci pour le lien, il fallait y penser...
> 
> Bon pour ma part j'ai reçu ce matin l'email de confirmation d'Apple me disant que mon iPad 2 est bien arrivé à Breda. Du coup le statut de mon dossier SAV est passé direct de l'étape 1 à l'étape 3 ("product replacement pending").
> Voilà j'attends la suite mais je suis à peu près sûr que l'iPad que je vais récupérer aura des fuites (je sais je suis pessimiste mais au moins je ne pourrai qu'être agréablement surpris si par bonheur je reçois un écran sans problème )



C'est bien ça faut être positif dans la vie courage à toi.....


----------



## southpark (25 Mai 2011)

southpark a dit:


> en faite comme dit john kay j'ai pas reçu de mail de réception et je vient de aller voir et il est toujours indique ceci
> 
> Étape 1 - Demande
> 
> ...



bon voila la suite , et sonner au service client ! on me dit que il est bien arriver enfin via le lien UPS et que c'est bien toujours en transit sur mon suivit de remplacement mais que pour eux l'ipad de remplacement devrait partir aujourd'hui car on est toujours dans les 5 jours ouvrable ,  et que si rien jeudi ou vendredi je doit leur sonner   moi j'ai plutôt l'impression que je suis tomber sur quelqu'un de pas très motiver pour ce renseigner  et que il ont perdu à breda 

en tout cas ma première expérience SAV Apple pas térrible , si j'avait su j'aurait garder le mien , surtout que je risque d'avoir un de remplacement encore pire 

mise à jour 

je sait pas si c'est le faite de avoir téléphoner mais je suis passer au statut Diagnostic du produit en cours , ai plus que à attendre la suite


----------



## acr38 (25 Mai 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas forcément d'accord avec toi concernant le refurb. J'ai échangé mon ipad dans un applestore, ils m'ont demandé de leur rendre le mien sans aucun accessoire. Ils ont pris une boîte neuve et l'ont ouverte devant moi. ils m'ont ainsi rendu un ipad NEUF et sans accessoires. Par ailleurs, le deuxième ipad qui m'a été renvoyé par UPS était neuf.


 
salut

Dans mon post, il est marqué "la plupart" donc ce n'est pas incompatible avec ton experience

Mais si le SAV propose, en dernier recours, un échange contre un produit neuf, il y a une raison.Je ne dis pas que tous les refurbs sont des produits d'occasion en mauvaise état mais ils ne sont pas tous neufs (deux sur quatre pour ma part).


@+


----------



## southpark (25 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> salut
> 
> Dans mon post, il est marqué "la plupart" donc ce n'est pas incompatible avec ton experience
> 
> ...



Et comment voit on que c'est un provenant du refurb  

avec le N° de sérié ?


----------



## acr38 (25 Mai 2011)

Pour ma part, ils présentaient des traces d'utilisation comme des petites rayures sur un coté(évoquant l'utilisation d'une smart cover?) ou des micro rayures sur le dos de l'appareil...

Je vais être clair, les ipads étaient en très bon état malgré tout mais ils n'étaient pas neufs.

J'ai remarqué une chose. Les films plastiques recouvrant les ipads sont différents entre les neufs et les refurbs. Il me semble qu'il y a une petite partie qui recouvre le bouton home sur les appareils neufs que l'on ne retrouve pas sur les refurbs. Mais je peux me tromper.

@+


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (25 Mai 2011)

Les refurbs ont des s/n complètement différents par rapport aux neufs. C'est le cas avec les iPhone en tout cas. Normalement en rentrant un s/n sur http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html on peut savoir si c'est un refurb.


----------



## MacSedik (26 Mai 2011)

southpark a dit:


> Macsedik tu avait reçu un mail de confirmation de réception aussi , avant de passer à l'étape deux ?



Oui j'ai reçu un mail de confirmation de la réception à chaque fois du colis chez eux.


----------



## southpark (26 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Les refurbs ont des s/n complètement différents par rapport aux neufs. C'est le cas avec les iPhone en tout cas. Normalement en rentrant un s/n sur http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html on peut savoir si c'est un refurb.



Merci pour vos réponses, vérifierai ça quand j'aurai l'iPad! éspere que j'aurai un neuf 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h09 ----------




MacSedik a dit:


> Oui j'ai reçu un mail de confirmation de la réception à chaque fois du colis chez eux.



Pour moi ça été spécial , après mon coup de fil chez Apple le statut de en transit est passer a l'étape 2 , et bizarrement la date de réception et le 25 mai , alors que la preuve de ups est le 23 mai, et j'ai pas reçu de mail de confirmation de réception , éspere que les autres étape vont aller vite


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (26 Mai 2011)

Je ne suis pas sûr que le fait de recevoir un iPad neuf arrange grand chose... Je préfèrerais avoir un refurb usagé sans fuites plutôt qu'un neuf avec fuites.


----------



## acr38 (26 Mai 2011)

je suis d'accord dans le principe mais le problème réside dans le fait que les refurbs sont souvent issus des premières séries.

Je ne pense pas que cela augmente les chances d'avoir un ipad ne souffrant pas de l'effet mura..Si apple a pris le problème en main, il y a plus de chances avec des appareils issus d'une série plus récente.

En tout cas, je vous le souhaite.

@+


----------



## karanda (26 Mai 2011)

J'ai moi aussi des petits problèmes de fuite de lumière. Lundi qui arrive je vais voir un Génius à l'Applestore du Carrousel. Je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## aka80 (27 Mai 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Quoi de neuf les gars??

Bon je viens dappeler la FNAC qui me confirme avoir reçu mon 3iéme ipad 2 commandé (après deux retours d'ipad 2 touchés ). J'irai le chercher cet après-midi . Je parie que j'aurai encore des fuites de lumière (95 % de chances que ça arrive) ! Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## southpark (27 Mai 2011)

mon ipad2 est passer depuis ce26 mai à l'étape 3 


Étape 3 - Retour

Produit de remplacement en attente (26-May-2011)


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (27 Mai 2011)

Pareil depuis ce mardi:

Step 3 - Return

Product replacement pending (24-May-2011)


----------



## damsdu46 (27 Mai 2011)

Ben moi, c'est comme ça depuis une semaine ^^


Étape 3 - Retour

Produit de remplacement en attente (20-May-2011) 

Ils sont en rupture de stock chez Apple, je les ai appelés mercredi et la femme m'a dit qu'il faudrait encore patienter et encore que j'avais la chance d'avoir un ipad noir et non un blanc.


----------



## southpark (27 Mai 2011)

damsdu46 a dit:


> Ben moi, c'est comme ça depuis une semaine ^^
> 
> 
> Étape 3 - Retour
> ...



espérons que la nouvelles production sera sans fuite


----------



## aka80 (27 Mai 2011)

Bon les gars je viens de recevoir un nouvel ipad de la FNAC et le n° se série commence par *DLXFH* . Voici les infos à propos de cet ipad :

Name: *iPad 2*
Group1: *iPad*
Group2: *WiFi*
Generation: *2*
ModelCode: 
Machine Model: *iPad2,1*
Model introduced: 2011
Production year: 2011
Production week: 14  (April)
Family name: *Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)*
Screen size: *9 inch*
Screen resolution: *1024x768 pixels*
Colour: *Black*
Capacity: *16GB*
Factory: *DL* (China - Foxconn)

Le problème c'est que je n'ose même pas l'ouvrir de peur d'être déçu et de devoir retourner à la FNAC pour le 4iéme fois.

Je l'ouvre ou je l'ouvre pas??? en plus je sais que ce n'est pas une production récente. pfffffffffffff c'est effarant !! on achète un produit qui coûte presque 500 euros et on n'ose même pas l'ouvrir !!! vous voyez où est ce qu'on en est arrivé? c'est fou !!!


----------



## Lefenmac (27 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bon les gars je viens de recevoir un nouvel ipad de la FNAC et le n° se série commence par *DLXFH* . Voici les infos à propos de cet ipad :
> 
> Name: *iPad 2*
> Group1: *iPad*
> ...




T'as raison ne l'ouvres pas c'est le meilleur moyen de savoir s'il te convient ou non., ça te fera une belle boîte à mettre sur la cheminée des parents.....Faudrait quand même pour certains envisager de consulter


----------



## bambougroove (27 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> c'est fou !!!


Viii 

Bon fais-toi violence (mal)  et ouvre-le ... qu'on sache si Apple continue de se foutre de nous avec ses vieilles fabrications :mouais:


----------



## aka80 (27 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Viii
> 
> Bon fais-toi violence (mal)  et ouvre-le ... qu'on sache si Apple continue de se foutre de nous avec ses vieilles fabrications :mouais:



Mdrrr hé bin je l'ai ouvert et là franchement c'est du foutage de gueule !! Déjà le plastique qui recouvre l'ipad est sale , couvert de poussières  et gondolé !!
à l&#8217;allumage , je cherche vite fait une image noire , direct j&#8217;aperçois un pixel mort bien visible , je regarde de plus près et hop un deuxième pixel mort juste au dessus du premier  !!  mets la luminosité à fond est là  des fuites de lumières sur les quatre coins de l'écran !! je fais un tour dans "réglages" pour voir la version de l'OS , et là version *4.3* , cela veut dire que cet ipad fait partie des premières séries produits. Avant de le prendre à la FNAC j'ai demandé au vendeur quand est ce qu'ils ont reçu l'ipad ? il m'a répondu : début Mai. Donc il y a 98% de chance que ça soit un refurb qu'ils ont envoyé à la FNAC .. c'est grave , trop grave !!! comment qualifiez vous cela??


----------



## acr38 (27 Mai 2011)

ça craint du boudin tout ça!

Mon sixième ipad vient de partir, je vais peut être avoir plus de chance avec le septième....

Mais il ne faut pas que j'oublie que je fais parti des "malchanceux" (dixit le SAV) donc ça peut continuer.

@+


----------



## bambougroove (27 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> c'est du foutage de gueule !!


Vii  

Nous savons maintenant où passent les iPad défectueux : refurb, personnel des AppleStore, circuit de distribution non officiel et même officiel Apple d'après certains témoignages !!!! 

Pour mon cas (AppleStore en ligne et dans les délais pour l'échange à neuf), si l'iPad de remplacement était neuf il était pire que le 1er pour l'effet Mura, et j'ai des doutes sur le 3ème : reprise le 25 mai par UPS de l'iPad sans l'emballage et les accessoires, et depuis aucune nouvelle ... ce qui n'est pas la procédure habituelle pour un échange contre un neuf :mouais:

Wait and see


----------



## aka80 (27 Mai 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Vii
> 
> Nous savons maintenant où passent les iPad défectueux : refurb, personnel des AppleStore, circuit de distribution non officiel et même officiel Apple d'après certains témoignages !!!!
> 
> ...



C'est clair !!! ils ne peuvent que les remettre dans le circuit vue le nombre d'ipad qui souffrent des ces fuites de lumières !! c'est incroyable ce genre de pratiques , tout à fait condamnable ! de la mauvaise foi et de l'arnaque organisée à l'échelle internationale par apple !! il faut faire quelque chose  . Si apple était honnête il aurait :
-  Fait un communiqué officiel
 - arrêté la production et la commercialisation des ipad , 
-  Fait le rappel des produits touchés 
-  Corrigé le problème de façon définitive avant la reprise des ventes 
Il n'en n'est rien de tout cela !!! la seule solution qu'il trouve c'est de minimiser le problème , de mépriser les personnes qui se plaignent de ces défauts , de prendre les acheteurs pour des imbéciles !!
Voilà la nouvelle image d'apple !! Hé bien moi je dis non et je ne lâcherai pas .


----------



## timbx33 (27 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à toutes et a tous !
Je pense qu'il est venu le temps des "conclusions". J'aurai envie de poser cette question ou affirmation a robertino qui a lancé ce post qui fait un carton sur le forum. Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord pour dire que l'ipad 2 souffre de dysfonctionnements notoires ou de malfaçons. En tout cas, c'est ce qu'il ressort des nombreux posts qui démontrent ces fuites de lumières, effets "mura", qui selon les sources devraient être corrigés d'ici peu. Aujourdhui ce n'est pas le cas. Nous avons renvoyé notre ipad et avons reçu un nouvel ipad avec plus ou moins le même problème, à des degrès différents. Moi même, j'ai reçu mon nouvel ipad 2 avec des effets mura à peine perceptibles mais pourvu de décollement de l'écran. Mon imac 27" souffrait de problème de grésillement. J'ai dû le renvoyer également. Est-ce que la pomme est victime de son succès et doit fabriquer en masse et à vitesse virtigineuse des produits pointus au détriment de la qualité ? Pour une firme qui se veut la remplaçante première du PC (cf steve jobs), cela paraît aberrant. Mais pourtant. Le produit en lui-même, la qualité et l'ergonomie de son concept n'est plus à prouver, mais qu'en est-il de son devenir au niveau de sa fiabilité matérielle ? Ma conclusion est que l'effet de "masse" et finalement non élitiste risque de l'emporter sur la qualité et la prestance de ce superbe produit. L'ouverture au grand public est une belle et heureuse réussite mais à quel prix ? Apple va devoir solutionner ce rapport qualité prix rapidement car cela pourrait être un argument de pointe pour la conccurence si faible soit-elle aujourd'hui, mais demain?


----------



## aka80 (27 Mai 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Bonsoir à toutes et a tous !
> Je pense qu'il est venu le temps des "conclusions". J'aurai envie de poser cette question ou affirmation a robertino qui a lancé ce post qui fait un carton sur le forum. Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord pour dire que l'ipad 2 souffre de dysfonctionnements notoires ou de malfaçons. En tout cas, c'est ce qu'il ressort des nombreux posts qui démontrent ces fuites de lumières, effets "mura", qui selon les sources devraient être corrigés d'ici peu. Aujourdhui ce n'est pas le cas. Nous avons renvoyé notre ipad et avons reçu un nouvel ipad avec plus ou moins le même problème, à des degrès différents. Moi même, j'ai reçu mon nouvel ipad 2 avec des effets mura à peine perceptibles mais pourvu de décollement de l'écran. Mon imac 27" souffrait de problème de grésillement. J'ai dû le renvoyer également. Est-ce que la pomme est victime de son succès et doit fabriquer en masse et à vitesse virtigineuse des produits pointus au détriment de la qualité ? Pour une firme qui se veut la remplaçante première du PC (cf steve jobs), cela paraît aberrant. Mais pourtant. Le produit en lui-même, la qualité et l'ergonomie de son concept n'est plus à prouver, mais qu'en est-il de son devenir au niveau de sa fiabilité matérielle ? Ma conclusion est que l'effet de "masse" et finalement non élitiste risque de l'emporter sur la qualité et la prestance de ce superbe produit. L'ouverture au grand public est une belle et heureuse réussite mais à quel prix ? Apple va devoir solutionner ce rapport qualité prix rapidement car cela pourrait être un argument de pointe pour la conccurence si faible soit-elle aujourd'hui, mais demain?



Hé bien tu as une très belle plume timbx33 dit donc  !! un peu d'humour 
c'est très bien écrit. Mais quelle tristesse de voir une telle conclusion surtout pour un produit comme l'ipad !! Heureusement pour Apple que tous les gens qui achètent l'ipad 2 ne se rendent pas forcément compte de ces défauts !!
Steeve Job sera j'espère plus humble à l'avenir car là franchement il n'y a pas de quoi être fier !! Dégoûtant


----------



## karanda (28 Mai 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Hé bien tu as une très belle plume timbx33 dit donc  !! un peu d'humour
> c'est très bien écrit. Mais quelle tristesse de voir une telle conclusion surtout pour un produit comme l'ipad !! Heureusement pour Apple que tous les gens qui achètent l'ipad 2 ne se rendent pas forcément compte de ces défauts !!
> Steeve Job sera j'espère plus humble à l'avenir car là franchement il n'y a pas de quoi être fier !! Dégoûtant



timbx33 a tout à fait raison, la production en masse semble nuire aux produits Apple. Non pas seulement à l'iPad, mais comme timbx33 l'indique aussi à l'iMac... et sûrement aussi aux prochains iPhones qui sait...
Il y a beaucoup d'acheteurs compulsifs Apple (dont je fais parti) et je pense que certains (dont moi) vont réfreiner leur pulsion et attendre quelques mois pour être garantis d'acheter un produit de qualité.
Car payer une telle somme d'argent et être ensuite obligé de jouer à la lotterie pour avoir un produit de qualité ce n'est plus la peine.


----------



## MacSedik (28 Mai 2011)

C'est ce que j'expliquai plus haut dans la discussion attendre quelques mois pour voir ce que ça donne cote production et sauter le pas. Moi aussi j'étais un acheteur compulsif mais les déceptions successives au niveau qualité fiabilité m'ont refroidi. Hélas les iPad 2 ne font exception, même si ce n'est pas généralisé ou que la plupart ne s'en rendent pas compte des défauts.


----------



## Jhonesjhone (29 Mai 2011)

Bonjour a tous ! 
Comme vous, je rencontre un problème avec mon iPad 2 16GB 3G blanc !
Je l'ai acheter jeudi, et j'ai rendez vous mardi a 50 km de chez moi pour procéder a un échange ... 

Comme vous , je dois venir avec le produit sans la boite . Je pense récupérer un refub et vais par conséquent prendre ma boite et exiger un neuf . 
Je vous laisse mon numéro de série de produit : DLXFP 

Si tous se passe comme je pense que ça va se passer ,je déposerrais
 plainte a nos amis les policiers qui me demanderrons de quitter le magasin ...

Si tous se passe bien je vous informerais de l'évolution de cette démarche et si un échange a été faits ! 

j'espère que ils sont sympa la police a velizy2  ! Car moi je le suis pas ..


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Mai 2011)

Jhonesjhone a dit:


> Bonjour a tous !
> Comme vous, je rencontre un problème avec mon iPad 2 16GB 3G blanc !
> Je l'ai acheter jeudi, et j'ai rendez vous mardi a 50 km de chez moi pour procéder a un échange ...
> 
> ...




On voient de suitte que t'aies un vraie dure toit qu'il faue pas emerdez toi, t'aes peur de rien, un caillid...Le Mesrine des Apple store


----------



## aka80 (29 Mai 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> On voient de suitte que t'aies un vraie dure toit qu'il faue pas emerdez toi, t'aes peur de rien, un caillid...Le Mesrine des Apple store



ptdrr  Lefenmac suis plié en deux !!


----------



## Jhonesjhone (29 Mai 2011)

Rien a voir avec le faits d'être un caïd , nous avons des droits , je les connais , donc je les utilises a mon avantage ! 

Et je ne suis  pas mesrine ... A moins que il fasse parti de la police !!!! 

Donc rien contre Apple et la police mais quand il y a de l'abus ! Mais bon ça vaut 600 euros ... La loi les oblige a remplacer le produit par un neuf si l'achat est inférieur a 15 jours sinon c'est un abus de confiance . 

Donc oui je vais pas me laisser faire , je ne suis pas un moutons dsl !


----------



## Gwen (29 Mai 2011)

Jhonesjhone a dit:


> La loi les oblige a remplacer le produit par un neuf si l'achat est inférieur a 15 jours sinon c'est un abus de confiance . )



Je ne connais pas cette loi, tu as le texte ?


----------



## Jhonesjhone (29 Mai 2011)

Tu as 2 règles : 

Satisfaits ou rembourser ( loi sur la concurrence ) donc généralement il te le remplace sinon tu le ramenne contre un avoir 

Panne connu par le constructeur ( donc échange obligatoire , donc produit moins de 15 jours égale remplacement immédiat ) et si ils te dise remplacer par un Neuf ( communication enregistrer chez Apple , ils doivent le faire !  Sinon abus de confiance un refub ils peuvent mais apres les 15 jours et ils doivent te le dire


----------



## Gwen (29 Mai 2011)

Jhonesjhone a dit:


> Satisfaits ou rembourser ( loi sur la concurrence ) donc généralement il te le remplace sinon tu le ramenne contre un avoir



Cette loi n'existe pas, c'est juste une convention que certains commerçants appliquent. Une fois acheté, tu ne peux ramener un produit et exiger un avoir ou un remboursement.



Jhonesjhone a dit:


> Panne connu par le constructeur ( donc échange obligatoire , donc produit moins de 15 jours égal remplacement immédiat )



La pareille, donne-moi le texte de loi, car je ne la connais pas. Sans texte de loi, je ne pense pas que ce soit applicable.

Il ne faut pas prendre ses désirs pour des réalités.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (29 Mai 2011)

C'est bon pas de quoi s'emballer. La politique d'Apple c'est de remplacer le produit par un neuf ou de rembourser intégralement dans un délai de 15 jours. Inutile donc de s'embarquer dans des détails d'ordre juridique.


----------



## Gwen (29 Mai 2011)

Je suis bien d'accord, mais lorsque l'on souhaite évoquer la loi, il faut être sur de son bon droit.


----------



## timbx33 (29 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord, mais lorsque l'on souhaite évoquer la loi, il faut être sur de son bon droit.



Entièrement d'accord. Il faut être précis quand on évoque des textes de loi.


----------



## worldice (30 Mai 2011)

On parle d'iPad 2 touché par les fuites de lumières ou de justice ? 
Non, sérieusement, j'espère qu'Apple a pris conscience du problème... !


----------



## acr38 (30 Mai 2011)

Ils prétendent que le problème a été réglé mais j'ai des doutes...

il faut voir avec les ipads issus des dernières séries.

@+


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (30 Mai 2011)

Ben apparemment ça a pas trop l'air d'être le cas puisque notre ami plus haut a un DLXFP (donc fabriqué semaine 20) qui a des fuites. :hein:


----------



## Lefenmac (30 Mai 2011)

Jhonesjhone a dit:


> La loi les oblige a remplacer le produit par un neuf si l'achat est inférieur a 15 jours sinon c'est un abus de confiance .



Dis cette loi a été publie au Journal Officiel ou au Journal de Mickey? Si tu fé parti de la peau lisse alors sa va mé j'ai spère que tai pas chargé de raie dis j'ai les pv...


----------



## acr38 (30 Mai 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Dis cette loi a été publie au Journal Officiel ou au Journal de Mickey? Si tu fé parti de la peau lisse alors sa va mé j'ai spère que tai pas chargé de raie dis j'ai les pv...



T'as pas l'impression d'en faire un peu trop?

Il a tort, c'est une chose mais tu y vas un peu fort!

@+


----------



## Gwen (30 Mai 2011)

LOL. En tout cas, moi, il m'a bien fait rire


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (30 Mai 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Dis cette loi a été publie au Journal Officiel ou au Journal de Mickey? Si tu fé parti de la peau lisse alors sa va mé j'ai spère que tai pas chargé de raie dis j'ai les pv...



Rien compris...


----------



## Gwen (30 Mai 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Rien compris...



C'est parce que tu es saint d'esprit. Donc, c'est une bonne nouvelle en soi


----------



## karanda (30 Mai 2011)

Bon je suis allé à l'AppleStore du Louvre aujourd'hui. Je n'ai même pas vu de Génius, car d'après un des cols bleus Apple mon iPad n'est pas encore assez vieux pour être échangé pour cause de fuite lumière (il a bien constaté mes fuites). 
D'après ses dires (je n'ai pas trouvé) il y a un communiqué Apple comme quoi la colle sècherait au bout de 6 semaines d'utilisation.
Donc voila je reprendrai rendez vous dans 2 semaines


----------



## nicolasdenice (30 Mai 2011)

La colle qui sèche au bout de 6 semaines c'est du pipeau!

Mon 5eme iPad présente toujours les mêmes fuites de lumière qui sont apparues après 12h00 d'utilisation.

Il me tarde vraiment qu'Apple résolve ce probleme d'écrans!

Ne vous laissez pas avoir par ce que vous disent les génius qui non de génius que leur nom. Ils n'en savent pas plus que vous. Leur but c'est de vendre et d'éviter les retours.


----------



## acr38 (30 Mai 2011)

karanda a dit:


> Bon je suis allé à l'AppleStore du Louvre aujourd'hui. Je n'ai même pas vu de Génius, car d'après un des cols bleus Apple mon iPad n'est pas encore assez vieux pour être échangé pour cause de fuite lumière (il a bien constaté mes fuites).
> D'après ses dires (je n'ai pas trouvé) il y a un communiqué Apple comme quoi la colle sècherait au bout de 6 semaines d'utilisation.
> Donc voila je reprendrai rendez vous dans 2 semaines



salut

C'est du pipeau, rien d'autre...

Le comportement des interlocuteurs du SAV prouve le contraire.

Pourquoi accepter de multiples échanges (un coup non négligeable) dans ces cas là?Ce n'est pas du tout logique.

@+


----------



## timbx33 (30 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> salut
> 
> C'est du pipeau, rien d'autre...
> 
> ...



C'est clair, il y a comme un manque de cohérence entre les apple store. Ca devient presque comique.


----------



## karanda (31 Mai 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> salut
> 
> C'est du pipeau, rien d'autre...
> 
> ...



Je reviendrai! I'll be back! Je savais qu'il y avait de l'entourloupage dans l'air. La prochaine fois je gueule!


----------



## aka80 (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour la compagnie !

Alors j'ai du nouveau pour vous 

La FNAC m'a envoyé un sms aujourd&#8217;hui pour m'annoncer que mon nouvel ipad était dispo , j'y ai pas cru car j'avais rendu mon 3iéme ipad touché samedi dernier et j'en n'avais commandé un autre. Je m'y suis rendu aujourd'hui , et j'ai reçu un nouvel ipad . son SN commence par *DN6FQ
*Les infos qu'il donne sont les suivants:
Name: *iPad 2*
Group1: *iPad*
Group2: *WiFi*
Generation: *2*
ModelCode: 
Machine Model: *iPad2,1*
Model introduced: 2011
Production year: 2011
Production week: 21  (May)
Family name: *Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)*
Screen size: *9 inch*
Screen resolution: *1024x768 pixels*
Colour: *Black*
Capacity: *16GB*
Factory: *DN* Please tell us where this machine is manufactured. : 

Premier constat on n'a pas d'infos sur l'usine de fabrication
Mais bon là on a un ipad très récent avec le dernier *OS 4.3.3*
A l'allumage pas de pixel mort cette fois ci .
Je pense que vous attendez tous que je vous dise s'il y a des fuites ou pas 
Hé bien il ........ y en a !!!! mais c'est vraiment très minime!
Conclusion : je le garde !! pour moi c'est acceptable au vue de ce que j'avais avant !! je verrai ce que ça donne dans les prochaines semaines.
Mais c'est formel : le problème n'est pas tout à fait réglé mais j'avoue que y a du mieux. Voilà 

HAA j'ai oublié !!! de passage à la FNAC  j'en ai profité pour jeter un coup d&#8217;&#339;il sur l'*ASUS Eee Pad Transformer*et je vous le dis tout de suite apple a du soucis à se faire !! cette tablette asus est très bien fichu! finition parfaite , ça respire la qualité de partout ! super performant , les applications se lance à une vitesse Grand V!! il est très beau ! il a tout pour plaire et le + c'est son clavier amovible !!
l'ipad a enfin un concurrent très sérieux , la preuve , rupture de stock  de l'*ASUS Eee Pad Transformer *dès sa sortie (on parle de  700 000 unités déjà écoulés , ce qui équivaut à peu près aux chiffres obtenus avec l'ipad 2 à son lancement) 
Apple a intérêt à régler au plus vite ces problème de fuites et autres car l'Asus Eee Pad ne soufre d'aucun de ces défauts et est très performant !!


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mai 2011)

Ho, hisse !.... Ho, hisse !.......    

Ça y est ! Voilà les 1000 !


----------



## ralawa (1 Juin 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> HAA j'ai oublié !!! de passage à la FNAC  j'en ai profité pour jeter un coup dil sur l'*ASUS Eee Pad Transformer*[/COLOR][/COLOR]et je vous le dis tout de suite apple a du soucis à se faire !! cette tablette asus est très bien fichu! finition parfaite , ça respire la qualité de partout ! super performant , les applications se lance à une vitesse Grand V!! il est très beau ! il a tout pour plaire et le + c'est son clavier amovible !!
> l'ipad a enfin un concurrent très sérieux , la preuve , rupture de stock  de l'*ASUS Eee Pad Transformer *dès sa sortie (on parle de  700 000 unités déjà écoulés , ce qui équivaut à peu près aux chiffres obtenus avec l'ipad 2 à son lancement)
> Apple a intérêt à régler au plus vite ces problème de fuites et autres car l'Asus Eee Pad ne soufre d'aucun de ces défauts et est très performant !!



Salut,
Ce problème de fuites de lumières m'a fait repousser mon achat d'un ipad 2. Je consulte très régulièrement ce forum pour voir si le problème persiste.
Suite à ton post, j'ai regardé d'un peu plus prêt ce Asus eeepad Transformer. C'est clair que c'est tentant. L'interface de iOS me semble un peu désuète comparé à Honeycomb.
Je crois que je vais encore un peu attendre les nouveauté de iOS 5 avant de me décider.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (1 Juin 2011)

Oui l'Eee Pad d'Asus m'a l'air très sympa. Dommage que l'offre logicielle sous Honeycomb soit si maigrelette... En tout cas cette ardoise m'a tout l'air d'être un vrai concurrent de l'iPad 2, surtout vu son prix (moins de 400 pour la version 16 Go )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h30 ----------

Bon ca y est Apple expédie mon iPad de remplacement :

Step 3 - Return

Replacement Product Shipped (01-Jun-2011)	
Shipped via UPS with tracking number xxxxx

Je le sens pas :rose:. Enfin bon dans quelques jours je serai fixé...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------

Je viens de recevoir le mail d'Apple. Mon nouvel iPad a un s/n commençant par DLXFR. Ce qui veut dire qu'il a été fabriqué cette semaine (week 22)
Pour sûr c'est un neuf


----------



## daxr1der (1 Juin 2011)

Un rappel pour moi, mes derniers messages sur le topic vers les pages 10 et 20 par la...
Je suis de Lyon et j'attends mon 5 eme ipad 2 en mode TNT avec boite et accessoires envoyes (non ups). 

Ca fait deux mois de galeres et je commence en avoir vraiment marre. Demain le 2 juin l'apple store de lyon ouvre ses portes, donc si j'ai un probleme avec le 5 eme, j'irais directement à la boutique... 

Pour vous dire a force de voir le transporteur, au 3 eme ipad il m'a dit qu'il en avait marre des produits d'apple. Et que dans sa journee il avait recuperé 4 iphone 4.... donc je pense pas qu'on est pas chance, juste que certaines personnes sont moins regardants sur la qualité du produit. Et que le probleme est plus ou moins present sur tout les ipad 2.

A la prochaine.


----------



## fedorinux (1 Juin 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> A l'allumage pas de pixel mort cette fois ci .
> Je pense que vous attendez tous que je vous dise s'il y a des fuites ou pas
> Hé bien il ........ y en a !!!! mais c'est vraiment très minime!


Bonjour à tous !
Je viens de recevoir le mien, aussi retourné pour un pixel blanc. J'ai pour le moment le même résultat. Quelques fuites de lumières... mais c'est bien parce que j'ai vérifié que je les ai vues. La fabrication est en revanche moins récente.
Pour le moment, je décide de le garder.

SN :  DLXFJMA


----------



## southpark (1 Juin 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Oui l'Eee Pad d'Asus m'a l'air très sympa. Dommage que l'offre logicielle sous Honeycomb soit si maigrelette... En tout cas cette ardoise m'a tout l'air d'être un vrai concurrent de l'iPad 2, surtout vu son prix (moins de 400 pour la version 16 Go )
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h30 ----------
> 
> ...



suis aller voir vers 14H le mien en est la aussi 

Étape 3 - Retour

Produit de remplacement expédié (01-Jun-2011)	
Expédié via UPS avec le numéro de suivi 

par contre comme pour la réception du produit pas de mail de confirmation de retour de la part de apple , il veulent plus m'envoyé de mail , ça m'ennuie car j'aurai bien voulut voir le n° de série de l'iPad de remplacement


----------



## acr38 (1 Juin 2011)

J'ai reçu mon nouvel ipad aujourd'hui(échange contre un neuf). Le numéro de série commence par DN6FQ (semaine 21).

Tous les ipads, que j'ai eu en main, étaient plus ou moins touchés mais là c'est la fête du slip....
Tout le coté gauche est touché par l'effet mura...Il y a même une belle fuite qui a le mérite d'être visible sans être dans la pénombre!

Mais il y a un petit bonus sinon ce n'est pas drôle...La vitre, au dessus du bouton "home", s'enfonce à la moindre pression. On entend le bruit de colle lorsque que l'on appuie et que la vitre remonte.

Je contact le SAV et devinez quoi: "je ne comprends pas Mr ......, ce problème est réglé depuis un moment. Il ne touche que les premières séries!"

VIVE APPLE!


----------



## aka80 (1 Juin 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon nouvel ipad aujourd'hui(échange contre un neuf). Le numéro de série commence par DN6FQ (semaine 21).
> 
> Tous les ipads, que j'ai eu en main, étaient plus ou moins touchés mais là c'est la fête du slip....
> Tout le coté gauche est touché par l'effet mura...Il y a même une belle fuite qui a le mérite d'être visible sans être dans la pénombre!
> ...



Probablement le même lot que celui j'ai reçu hier à la Fnac (mon 4iéme) , numéro de série commence par DN6FQ (cf mon post de la page 50)
Ne lâches rien rappelles les. Ils ne peuvent pas dire que le problème est réglé ! c'est archi faux !! le problème est loin d'être réglé !! Là apple va loin , c'est plus qu'abusé !! si ça continue je crois qu'il va finir par avoir des procès au cul !!
En tout cas ne lâches rien tant que tu n'auras pas un ipad exempt de défaut.
hallucinant !! du jamais vu.


----------



## acr38 (1 Juin 2011)

Ce n'est pas mon intention, ne t'inquiètes pas.

Suite au prochain épisode.

@+


----------



## Kika73 (1 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir a tous 

Voila j'ai moi aussi sauté le pas, je viens d'acheter un  iPad 2 malgré les problème de fuite de lumière. J'ai acheté mon ipad wifi 64 go a l'apple store de velizy hier numéros de série DN6FQ et deviné quoi ........ Il y a aussi des fuites de lumière sur tout le cote gauche. C'est très léger car visible luminosité a fond et dans l'obscurité. Je sais pas si je vais faire un échange au risque d'avoir pire. Je suis dans les 14 jours je peux demande un échange contre un neuf.

Par contre je rencontre un autre problème avec l'appareil photo de l'arrière a savoir :
Quand je suis dans le noir totale luminosité a fond etbdans l'application appareil photo avec le capteur arrière, je constate des ligne horizontales rouge ( 2 au totale)

Avez vous aussi ce type de problème

Merci d'avance


----------



## daxr1der (1 Juin 2011)

J'ai recu aussi mon 5 eme ipad 2 (DN6FQ...) nouvelle serie quoi!
Et j'ai toujours le meme problème. Et en plus j'ai un pixel de couleur vert au millieu.

A mon avis ils ont un stock enorme de dalles LG, au tout debut pour ne pas etre en rupture de dalles et asphyxier la concurrence, apple en a acheté une tonne (facon de parler) à LG. donc le problème ne sera pas reglé pendant un moment...

C'est vraiment honteux...

J'ai envoyé un mail a un responsable. Avec qui je suis en contact. Et on verra bien.


----------



## acr38 (2 Juin 2011)

Je me posais une petite question: Où sont les fameuses dalles fabriquées par samsung (couleurs plus froides mais pas d'effet mura) ?

Elles ne sont pas dans mon c**, j'ai déjà cherché (je me permets de devancer certaines réponses)

Je n'ai pas noté de différence(colorimétrie) sur les différents ipads et ils souffraient tous de l'effet mura donc je peux en déduire qu'ils étaient tous équipés de dalles "LG"?

Si c'est le cas, les dalles "samsung" ne seraient-elle réservées à certains marchés(comme les états-unis)?

Bref, si c'est le cas, on va en faire des échanges

@+


----------



## timbx33 (2 Juin 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon nouvel ipad aujourd'hui(échange contre un neuf). Le numéro de série commence par DN6FQ (semaine 21).
> 
> Tous les ipads, que j'ai eu en main, étaient plus ou moins touchés mais là c'est la fête du slip....
> Tout le coté gauche est touché par l'effet mura...Il y a même une belle fuite qui a le mérite d'être visible sans être dans la pénombre!
> ...



concernant la vitre, j'en avais déjà parlé plus haut. je pense que beaucoup de personnes n'ont pas encore remarqué qu'il subsiste un décollement de la vitre au niveau du bouton home. Plus exactement, entre le bouton home et le bord de l'ipad. Je te conseille de te rendre, si tu le peux, dans un applestore. Ils te le remplaceront par un neuf illico. je ne dis pas que tous les ipad sont touchés mais en tout cas, les ipad que j'ai vu exposés à la fnac présentent ce problème. Donc pour toi, c'est applestore ! c'est exactement ce qu'il m'est arrivé et j'ai eu un ipad exempt de problèmes


----------



## daxr1der (2 Juin 2011)

Tu sais acr38, au telephone je leur avait demandé une dalle autre que LG et j'ai toujours eu du LG. a mon avis c'est pas negociable, malheureusement...


----------



## acr38 (2 Juin 2011)

Ils m'ont répondu la même chose.

Samsung et LG se partagent le marché à hauteur de 50/50 (un pourcentage un peu plus important pour samsung maintenant d'après les dernières news).D'un point de vue statistique, au bout de 7 prises en charge par le SAV, il y a peu de chances que nous recevions que des dalles "LG",non?

@+


----------



## southpark (2 Juin 2011)

et toujours pas eu le mail de confirmation d'envoie de Apple tans pis  

mais ups confirme la livraison pour demain , je vous tient au courant 


Brussels, Belgium	02/06/2011	5:10	Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln, Germany	02/06/2011	2:29	Lecture au départ
02/06/2011	0:45	Lecture de l'origine
Netherlands	01/06/2011	14:38	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Juin 2011)

Hello tout le monde 

Bon... vu vos commentaires je vais attendre le mois de septembre pour m'acheter l'iPad 2 car visiblement le problème des écrans n'est pas résolu :sleep:


----------



## la_quiche (2 Juin 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> D'un point de vue statistique, au bout de 7 prises en charge par le SAV, il y a peu de chances que nous recevions que des dalles "LG",non?



Ça dépend...




acr38 a dit:


> les dalles "samsung" ne seraient-elle réservées à certains marchés(comme les états-unis)?




Devine


----------



## aka80 (2 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir

ça gronde sec sur le forum apple  le problème est mondial ! LG disait avoir résolu le problème mais on voit qu'avec les dernières productions qu'il n'en est rien ! A moins qu'il leur restent encore des dalle LG (produits avant et avec des défauts). 
ça va mal finir cette histoire ! l'idée de lancer une pétition commence à circuler sur le forum apple (* ICI*) .
Comment en sont-il arrivé là?? le plus bizarre et je l'ai dit depuis le début , très peu de site en parlent c'est un omerta , silence radio !!! Comment un scandale de cette ampleur peut passer inaperçue pour des sites comme journaldugeek , lesnumériques , pcinpact , clubic , 01net  pour ne citer que ceux là !!
Je ne cite pas igeneration car eux en ont parlé à plusieurs reprises !!
Mais on a l&#8217;impression que les autres sites ont reçu ordre de ne pas la ramener au sujet de ce problème , car il faut l'avouer ça ne ferait pas une bonne pub pour le dernier né de Steeve . C'est scandaleux , mais je vous assure j'ai envie de porter la chose devant la justice et de convier certains médias! peut être que comme ça ils vont en parler !! 
Incroyable !!!!!


----------



## MacSedik (3 Juin 2011)

bonjour à tous, 

je viens de voir le lien effectivement il ya beaucoup de personnes qui ont ce problème. premièrement, je pense que plein de possesseurs d'iPad n'ont pas remarqué ce problèmes, d'autres si mais s'en fichent... donc c'est pour ça qu'on a l'impression que c'est minoritaire. deuxièmement, ce n'est pas non plus imputable qu'à Apple, les écrans sont fait par LG donc pour moi le fautif c'est LG, *Apple doit juste contrôler mieux ces produits* c'est vrai je suis d'accord. 
Les modèles présentés aux journalistes lors des Events sont soigneusement controlés par Apple c'est pour ça je pense que le problème n'a pas été rapporté plus tôt, il ne s'agit pas d'omerta à mon avis, regarde le fil sur le forum d'Apple n'a pas été fermé...enfin, pour le moment


----------



## aka80 (3 Juin 2011)

MacSedik a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> je viens de voir le lien effectivement il ya beaucoup de personnes qui ont ce problème. premièrement, je pense que plein de possesseurs d'iPad n'ont pas remarqué ce problèmes, d'autres si mais s'en fichent... donc c'est pour ça qu'on a l'impression que c'est minoritaire. deuxièmement, ce n'est pas non plus imputable qu'à Apple, les écrans sont fait par LG donc pour moi le fautif c'est LG, *Apple doit juste contrôler mieux ces produits* c'est vrai je suis d'accord.
> Les modèles présentés aux journalistes lors des Events sont soigneusement controlés par Apple c'est pour ça je pense que le problème n'a pas été rapporté plus tôt, il ne s'agit pas d'omerta à mon avis, regarde le fil sur le forum d'Apple n'a pas été fermé...enfin, pour le moment



Bonjour MacSedik
Oui le fil sur le forum d'apple n'est pas fermé pour le "moment"  Est ce que ça va continuer? 69 PAGES depuis pour ce problème de fuites. et les gens qui se plaignent sur ce fil habitants les 4 coins du monde !! on des Portugais , Espagnol , Canadiens , Us , Ecosse , Angleterre...........


----------



## MacSedik (3 Juin 2011)

Apple a déjà réagi en se tournant ver d'autres fabricants... mais quand on voit ce que certains font pour avoir un iPad on se dit comme même qu'Apple n'est pas prêt à remettre en cause sa politique actuelle.


----------



## ntd5 (3 Juin 2011)

hello a tous, g reçu mon precieux mardi 01/06 avec l'effet mura...   

serie DN6FN acheter et commander à darty... l effet reste essentiellement en bas à gauche de la tablette avec un ti filet le long en remontant mais pratiquement pas visible, sauf en pleine nuit avec un fond noir...

j'hesite à le faire changer et surtout tous remettre dessus...

quelqu'un peut il me confirmer que mon itune reconnaitra mes appli et meme la tablette pour une restauration où il faut tous reprendre...



ps: moi g revendu ma tv, mon chien et ma femme (dur à vendre car vendu dans l'etat...) pour l'ipad 2...




ps: it's a joke bien sur...


----------



## southpark (3 Juin 2011)

Ups vient de déposer l'Ipad , je rentre du boulot à 14h et vous tient au courant ;-)


----------



## Kika73 (3 Juin 2011)

Kika73 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous
> 
> Voila j'ai moi aussi sauté le pas, je viens d'acheter un  iPad 2 malgré les problème de fuite de lumière. J'ai acheté mon ipad wifi 64 go a l'apple store de velizy hier numéros de série DN6FQ et deviné quoi ........ Il y a aussi des fuites de lumière sur tout le cote gauche. C'est très léger car visible luminosité a fond et dans l'obscurité. Je sais pas si je vais faire un échange au risque d'avoir pire. Je suis dans les 14 jours je peux demande un échange contre un neuf.
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

Je relance mon message concernant mon problème avec l'appareil photo de mon IPad.

Merci


----------



## novemberechooscar (3 Juin 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello tout le monde
> 
> Bon... vu vos commentaires je vais attendre le mois de septembre pour m'acheter l'iPad 2 car visiblement le problème des écrans n'est pas résolu :sleep:



Attends le 3 qu'il améliorent l'écran


----------



## Goldenboy (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

IPad 32GO wifi couleur noir que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui pas d'effet mura tester avec un wallpaper noir dans une piece sombre tout est parfait de ce coté la, mais car il y a un mais, le bord de l'ipad sur le bas coté gauche, eh bien il est abimer ( comme un éclat de verre careglasse repare les ipad ? ) 

comment se passe les échanges chez apple  s'il vous plait ? car en 2 ans avec 3 ipad 1 - 2 iphone 4 - 1 imac 27 de fin 2009 - et 1 macbook air 2010 c'est la première fois que j'ai un problème sur un des produits Apple.


merci d'avance de vos réponses

bonne fin d 'apres midi


----------



## Ralph_ (3 Juin 2011)

Perso je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir l'effet mura de mon coté sur l'iPad acheté mardi a l'AS de la 5th

En tout cas rien de visible a l'oeil nu et je ne vais pas aller le chercher!!

Mais comment faire pour connaitre les caractéristique via le numero de série? (DLXFC pour ma part)


----------



## southpark (3 Juin 2011)

Goldenboy a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> IPad 32GO wifi couleur noir que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui pas d'effet mura tester avec un wallpaper noir dans une piece sombre tout est parfait de ce coté la, mais car il y a un mais, le bord de l'ipad sur le bas coté gauche, eh bien il est abimer ( comme un éclat de verre careglasse repare les ipad ? )
> 
> ...



si tu la acheté sur l'apple store en ligne sonne chez apple et on t'envoie ups le chercher


----------



## aka80 (3 Juin 2011)

Goldenboy a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> IPad 32GO wifi couleur noir que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui pas d'effet mura tester avec un wallpaper noir dans une piece sombre tout est parfait de ce coté la, mais car il y a un mais, le bord de l'ipad sur le bas coté gauche, eh bien il est abimer ( comme un éclat de verre careglasse repare les ipad ? )
> 
> ...



Bonjour Goldenboy 

Peux tu stp nous donner le début de ton numéro de série stp ? ou sinon tu va sur 
*cette page* et tu mets ton numéro de série sur la case appropriée comme ça on aura plus de détails sur ton modèle qui n'a pas de fuies.On saura si ton ipad est des toutes dernières productions ou pas .
 Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h20 ----------




Ralph_ a dit:


> Perso je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir l'effet mura de mon coté sur l'iPad acheté mardi a l'AS de la 5th
> 
> En tout cas rien de visible a l'oeil nu et je ne vais pas aller le chercher!!
> 
> Mais comment faire pour connaitre les caractéristique via le numero de série? (DLXFC pour ma part)



Sur *cette page*


----------



## southpark (3 Juin 2011)

southpark a dit:


> Ups vient de déposer l'Ipad , je rentre du boulot à 14h et vous tient au courant ;-)



iPad déballer apparamment ce serai un nouveau , voici c'est référence

Serial number: DLXFR 
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi
Generation: 
ModelCode: 
Machine Model: iPad2,1
Model introduced: 2011
Production year: 2011
Production week: 22 (June)
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Colour: Black
Capacity: 64GB
Factory: DL (China - Foxconn)

bon verdict encore un peut de fuite voir photos, donc pour l'instant je le garde  et quand ma protection bodyguardz aura bien sécher je recontrolerai ça comme il faut


----------



## worldice (3 Juin 2011)

southpark a dit:


> iPad déballer apparamment ce serai un nouveau , voici c'est référence
> 
> Serial number: DLXFR
> Group1: iPad
> ...



Ouai, et sinon hors-sujet :
elle est bien ta protec ?


----------



## southpark (3 Juin 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Ouai, et sinon hors-sujet :
> elle est bien ta protec ?



Bodyguardz full et smart cover


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (3 Juin 2011)

southpark a dit:


> iPad déballer apparamment ce serai un nouveau , voici c'est référence
> 
> Serial number: DLXFR
> Group1: iPad
> ...



Bon ben ca me rassure un peu vu que mon nouveau à venir d'ici lundi est aussi un DLXFR...
je vous dirai ce qu'il en est quand je l'aurai en main. 

Sinon pour revenir sur l'Asus EeePad transformer. Je viens d'en tester un cet après-midi à la FNAC d'aix en Provence. Et bien il avait 2 ou 3 jolies fuites bien visibles sur le bord droit de l'écran et ce même avec un éclairage ambiant assez vif. Voila si ca peut vous aider à vous sentir moins seuls...


----------



## aka80 (3 Juin 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Bon ben ca me rassure un peu vu que mon nouveau à venir d'ici lundi est aussi un DLXFR...
> je vous dirai ce qu'il en est quand je l'aurai en main.
> 
> Sinon pour revenir sur l'Asus EeePad transformer. Je viens d'en tester un cet après-midi à la FNAC d'aix en Provence. Et bien il avait 2 ou 3 jolies fuites bien visibles sur le bord droit de l'écran et ce même avec un éclairage ambiant assez vif. Voila si ca peut vous aider à vous sentir moins seuls...



T sérieux là?  puti.... la vache !!


----------



## Goldenboy (3 Juin 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonjour Goldenboy
> 
> Peux tu stp nous donner le début de ton numéro de série stp ? ou sinon tu va sur
> *cette page* et tu mets ton numéro de série sur la case appropriée comme ça on aura plus de détails sur ton modèle qui n'a pas de fuies.On saura si ton ipad est des toutes dernières productions ou pas .
> ...



Oui biensur alors le début du numéro de série est le DN6xxxxxxxx produit semaine 21 mai 2011. 

Après plusieurs vérification je confirme bien qu il n y a pas d effet mura. 

Super sympa le service client Apple. 

J espère que les problèmes que tout chacun ont avec un IPad 2 se résouderont facilement et que tout le monde aura satisfaction. 

Bonne soirée a tous ainsi que l équipe Macgeneration. 


Ps : merci a vous tous de vos réponses et conseil.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (3 Juin 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> T sérieux là?  puti.... la vache !!



Oui malheureusement... Après tout si Asus, Acer, motorola etc. ont LG comme fournisseur de dalles, il est logique qu'ont retrouve le phénomène sur leurs tablettes. 
Jetez-y un il si vous passez dans une FNAC ou un darty.


----------



## aka80 (3 Juin 2011)

Goldenboy a dit:


> Oui biensur alors le début du numéro de série est le DN6xxxxxxxx produit semaine 21 mai 2011.
> 
> Après plusieurs vérification je confirme bien qu il n y a pas d effet mura.
> 
> ...



Ha ok maerci !!! moi le dernier que j'ai reçu a le même début de numéro de série mais avec des fuites

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------




OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Oui malheureusement... Après tout si Asus, Acer, motorola etc. ont LG comme fournisseur de dalles, il est logique qu'ont retrouve le phénomène sur leurs tablettes.
> Jetez-y un il si vous passez dans une FNAC ou un darty.



C'est dingue quand même !! vraiment des enfoir....s LG !!! Les préjugés  que j'ai toujours eu sur cette marque sont bien fondés !! une marque  pourave 
Jamais jachèterai un produit LG !! jamais de la vie !!


----------



## southpark (3 Juin 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Ouai, et sinon hors-sujet :
> elle est bien ta protec ?



désoler en faite et pas répondu à la question la bodyguardz est très bien ! très facile à installer  sur la face arrière mais ai dut chipoter pour l'écran


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (3 Juin 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Attends le 3 qu'il améliorent l'écran



Le temps qu'il sorte j'aurais déjà craqué pour le 2


----------



## worldice (3 Juin 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Bon ben ca me rassure un peu vu que mon nouveau à venir d'ici lundi est aussi un DLXFR...
> je vous dirai ce qu'il en est quand je l'aurai en main.
> 
> Sinon pour revenir sur l'Asus EeePad transformer. Je viens d'en tester un cet après-midi à la FNAC d'aix en Provence. Et bien il avait 2 ou 3 jolies fuites bien visibles sur le bord droit de l'écran et ce même avec un éclairage ambiant assez vif. Voila si ca peut vous aider à vous sentir moins seuls...



Oui. Et sur internet, j'ai vu 2/3 vidéos de test de cette tablette, et dès qu'on ouvrait une application, la transition se faisait par une page noir. Je ne vous explique pas l'horreur. De plus, elles étaient assez marquées certaines fois.

 J'en avais déjà parlé des fuites sur cette tablette, vers le début du topic.


----------



## atmane (4 Juin 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> ça gronde sec sur le forum apple  le problème est mondial ! LG disait avoir résolu le problème mais on voit qu'avec les dernières productions qu'il n'en est rien ! A moins qu'il leur restent encore des dalle LG (produits avant et avec des défauts).
> ça va mal finir cette histoire ! l'idée de lancer une pétition commence à circuler sur le forum apple (* ICI*) .
> ...



je trouve inadmissible que des blogs comme cnet fassent des articles toutes les semaines sur les retards de livraisons de freebox v6 que sur l'effet mura d'apple iPad


----------



## Ralph_ (5 Juin 2011)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Perso je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir l'effet mura de mon coté sur l'iPad acheté mardi a l'AS de la 5th
> 
> En tout cas rien de visible a l'oeil nu et je ne vais pas aller le chercher!!
> 
> Mais comment faire pour connaitre les caractéristique via le numero de série? (DLXFC pour ma part)



Name: iPad 2
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi-GSM
Generation: 2
ModelCode: 
Machine Model: iPad2,2
Model introduced: 2011
Production year: 2011
Production week: 10 (March)
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Screen size: 9 inch
Screen resolution: 1024x768 pixels
Colour: Black
Capacity: 64GB
Factory: DL (China - Foxconn)

ils ont du me filer un refurb chez apple (acheté mardi sur l'AS NY) mais sans fuite (par contre extremement léger accroc en bas, rien de visible a l'oeil nu. donc je garde


----------



## acr38 (5 Juin 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon nouvel ipad aujourd'hui(échange contre un neuf). Le numéro de série commence par DN6FQ (semaine 21).
> 
> Tous les ipads, que j'ai eu en main, étaient plus ou moins touchés mais là c'est la fête du slip....
> Tout le coté gauche est touché par l'effet mura...Il y a même une belle fuite qui a le mérite d'être visible sans être dans la pénombre!
> ...



Salut

Je vous raconte la suite de l'histoire.

Je suis en contact avec le service client depuis la fin de la semaine. Mon inter locutrice est très sympa et elle a fait remonté l'information à ses supérieurs.

Elle ne m'a pas proposé un échange mais doit me recontacter au début de la semaine.Si cela permet de faire avancer les choses, pourquoi pas?

Par contre, elle m'a demandé une chose étrange. Apparemment, ses supérieurs veulent une photo du problème:mouais: 
Comme si ce soucis n'avais jamais été rencontré.Je trouve ça bizarre comme démarche...Genre, vous mentez et il faut nous fournir une preuve
Je renvoie mes appareils pour le plaisir car c'est devenu un véritable hobbie

Bref, je sens que l'effet mura, qui était considéré comme un défaut jusqu'à maintenant, ne va bientôt plus l'être....

Wait and see

@+


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (5 Juin 2011)

A mon avis il y a deux options possibles concernant le phénomène dans un avenir proche: 
Soit Apple continue à faire l'autruche et propose des échanges standards à ceux qui, comme nous, rouspètent. Soit Apple communique officiellement, façon antenna gate, en s'appuyant sur la présence de fuites de lumières sur les tablettes concurrentes et clôt le débat en stoppant les échanges.


----------



## verytex (5 Juin 2011)

Goldenboy a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> IPad 32GO wifi couleur noir que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui pas d'effet mura tester avec un wallpaper noir dans une piece sombre tout est parfait de ce coté la, mais car il y a un mais, le bord de l'ipad sur le bas coté gauche, eh bien il est abimer ( comme un éclat de verre careglasse repare les ipad ? )
> 
> ...


@ goldenboy
Bien de la chance avec Apple, tu es sur que ton imac 27 n'est pas touché par la jaunisse de l ecran, bien visible sur ond blanc ou gris, moi j' ai rendu le mien car inacceptable sur un ecran de ce niveau...


----------



## bambougroove (5 Juin 2011)

verytex a dit:


> @ goldenboy
> Bien de la chance avec Apple, tu es sur que ton imac 27 n'est pas touché par la jaunisse de l ecran, bien visible sur fond blanc ou gris, moi j' ai rendu le mien car inacceptable sur un ecran de ce niveau...


Ni des taches grises derrière la vitre et/ou dans la dalle, ni un DD bruyant/suractif ... ou bien un grésillement si la luminosité n'est pas à fond, etc. 

Tu es sûr que ton iMac 27" n'a rien de tout cela ?? :mouais:

PS : 
5 iMac 27" i7 late 2009 successifs entre décembre 2009 et avril 2010 pour en avoir un sans jaunisse (le cas pour les 3 premiers) ni DD bruyant/suractif (un Western Digital et les 4 premiers un Seagate bruyant/suractif), en revanche je n'ai pas subi les autres désagréments de "jeunesse" ... mais après 8 jours des taches derrière la vitre sont apparues sur les 5 exemplaires (ça se voit écran éteint) et après 10 mois d'utilisation ce sont des taches grises dans la dalle (ça se voit sur fond clair ce qui est très courant) et ça empire pour couvrir maintenant presque les 2/3 de l'écran !!


----------



## acr38 (5 Juin 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> A mon avis il y a deux options possibles concernant le phénomène dans un avenir proche:
> Soit Apple continue à faire l'autruche et propose des échanges standards à ceux qui, comme nous, rouspètent. Soit Apple communique officiellement, façon antenna gate, en s'appuyant sur la présence de fuites de lumières sur les tablettes concurrentes et clôt le débat en stoppant les échanges.


 
En ce qui concerne les tablettes concurrentes, il ne faut pas en faire une généralité non plus et ce n'est pas une excuse. Apple travaille son image haut de gamme...


J'ai eu l'occasion de tester la xoom et l'acer iconia qui ne souffraient pas de l'effet mura.La motorola xoom présentait un leger défaut de retro-éclairage(quasi invisible) mais rien de comparable à l'ipad et pas de soucis pour l'iconia.Je suis peut-être tombé sur des exemplaires non touchés

@+


----------



## Kika73 (5 Juin 2011)

Kika73 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous
> 
> Voila j'ai moi aussi sauté le pas, je viens d'acheter un  iPad 2 malgré les problème de fuite de lumière. J'ai acheté mon ipad wifi 64 go a l'apple store de velizy hier numéros de série DN6FQ et deviné quoi ........ Il y a aussi des fuites de lumière sur tout le cote gauche. C'est très léger car visible luminosité a fond et dans l'obscurité. Je sais pas si je vais faire un échange au risque d'avoir pire. Je suis dans les 14 jours je peux demande un échange contre un neuf.
> 
> ...



Un petit up pour relancer mon message. Quelqu'un peut il faire un test concernant mon problème d'appareil photo.

Merci


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (5 Juin 2011)

Kika73 a dit:


> Un petit up pour relancer mon message. Quelqu'un peut il faire un test concernant mon problème d'appareil photo.
> 
> Merci



Rien constaté de semblable pour ma part.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (6 Juin 2011)

Bon alors je viens juste de recevoir mon iPad de remplacement (pour rappel le s/n commence par DLXFR ce qui correspond à une sortie d'usine la semaine dernière). 
Bien sûr je me suis enfermé dans le noir pour vérifier l'écran de boot avant même de l'activer sur iTunes. Et le résultat n'est pas mal du tout. C'est même franchement bien. Quasiment rien de visible à l'allumage si ce n'est 2 petites lueurs de rien du tout à peine discernables sur le côté gauche.
Je vais attendre un peu pour voir si des tâches n'apparaissent pas à l'utilisation, comme on a pu le voir chez certains utlisateurs (Arf je croise les doigts ). Mais si l'écran ne bouge pas c'est sûr que je le garde!


----------



## acr38 (6 Juin 2011)

content pour toi en tout cas.

@+


----------



## damsdu46 (6 Juin 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Bon alors je viens juste de recevoir mon iPad de remplacement (pour rappel le s/n commence par DLXFR ce qui correspond à une sortie d'usine la semaine dernière).
> Bien sûr je me suis enfermé dans le noir pour vérifier l'écran de boot avant même de l'activer sur iTunes. Et le résultat n'est pas mal du tout. C'est même franchement bien. Quasiment rien de visible à l'allumage si ce n'est 2 petites lueurs de rien du tout à peine discernables sur le côté gauche.
> Je vais attendre un peu pour voir si des tâches n'apparaissent pas à l'utilisation, comme on a pu le voir chez certains utlisateurs (Arf je croise les doigts ). Mais si l'écran ne bouge pas c'est sûr que je le garde!


 

J'ai reçu moi aussi mon ipad, d'ailleurs, je tiens a pousser un petit coup de gueule a UPS qui ne savait pas a qui ils avaient remis le colis (alors que je n'étais pas chez moi, ni ma copine d'ailleurs) donc peut être un voisin qu'ils m'ont dit... Bref, je suis revenu chez moi hier soir et surprise, l'ipad dans la boite aux lettres. Ouf ! M'enfin pour des mecs qui sont censés nous le remettre en mains propres, le gars d'UPS a signé a ma place et il est reparti chez lui tranquille... 

Ceci dit, mon ipad a pour n° de série un DLXFR et pareil pas de souci pour l'instant de ces fameuses taches. Pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## worldice (6 Juin 2011)

Serait-ce un signe indiquant la fin de ces problèmes d'écran ? LG aurait-il résolu le problème ? Serait-ce des écrans d'une autre marque ?


----------



## timbx33 (7 Juin 2011)

Salut a tous. Jai pas trop suivi l'histoire des numeros de série. Pour ma part le numero commence par DQTFJ, cela signifie quoi ? Merci davance pour votre réponse. Pour info, je n'ai pas recensé de problèmes sur mon ipad.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (7 Juin 2011)

Le J de ton numéro de série désigne la semaine de fabrication (semaine 15 en l'occurrence). 

Après verif de mon écran ce matin je ne constate toujours pas de fuites visibles et c'est tant mieux. Pour ce qui est de sa provenance je me demande si c'est un LG. Il est très brillant avec un fort contraste et des couleurs chaudes ce qui donne une tonalité plus jaune que mes écrans précédents (iPad 1 et 2). 
Bon après je remarque que chaque iDevice que j'ai eu avait un écran tirant vers les jaunes et ça s'est estompé au bout d'un certain temps.


----------



## itoine (7 Juin 2011)

Mon second iPad après remplacement pour fuite de lumière était dans un premier temps très correct.
Depuis peu, je constate une fuite en progression sur la partie basse de l'écran ; le rétro éclairage cote bouton home est comme de plus en plus fort, et donne l'impression de s'étendre de jour en jour ; c'est connu aussi ce problème? Un problème de fuite qui s'aggrave avec le temps? Je croyais qu'au contraire, ça ne pouvait aller qu'en s'arrangeant?


----------



## timbx33 (7 Juin 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Le J de ton numéro de série désigne la semaine de fabrication (semaine 15 en l'occurrence).
> 
> Après verif de mon écran ce matin je ne constate toujours pas de fuites visibles et c'est tant mieux. Pour ce qui est de sa provenance je me demande si c'est un LG. Il est très brillant avec un fort contraste et des couleurs chaudes ce qui donne une tonalité plus jaune que mes écrans précédents (iPad 1 et 2).
> Bon après je remarque que chaque iDevice que j'ai eu avait un écran tirant vers les jaunes et ça s'est estompé au bout d'un certain temps.



Idem pour moi. Les couleurs me paraissent plus chaudes que mes precedentes dalles. Au niveau de la brillance, jai aussi l'impression qu'il est beaucoup plus brillant.


----------



## aka80 (7 Juin 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Le J de ton numéro de série désigne la semaine de fabrication (semaine 15 en l'occurrence).
> 
> Après verif de mon écran ce matin je ne constate toujours pas de fuites visibles et c'est tant mieux. Pour ce qui est de sa provenance je me demande si c'est un LG. Il est très brillant avec un fort contraste et des couleurs chaudes ce qui donne une tonalité plus jaune que mes écrans précédents (iPad 1 et 2).
> Bon après je remarque que chaque iDevice que j'ai eu avait un écran tirant vers les jaunes et ça s'est estompé au bout d'un certain temps.



Bonjour tout le monde

Vous n'êtes pas les seuls à avoir constaté ces couleurs chaudes et cet aspect jaunâtre sur avec l'écran de l'ipad 2. Ils en parlent *ICI* sur le forum apple . Ils en parlent *là aussi* des différences qui existes entre les écrans de plusieurs ipad 2 .
C'est un nouveau problème qui apparait on dirait!!!

Pour vous qui avez ça c'est gênant ou pas?


----------



## itoine (7 Juin 2011)

Je viens d'appeler Apple pour demander un nouvel échange de l'ipad. J'espère que le troisième sera le bon. Je vous donnerai la nouvelle référence des qu'elle me sera communiquée afin d'en connaitre la date de fabrication.
D'après vous, après 3 échanges, si j'ai toujours le problème, puis je demander un remboursement ou un avoir a Apple?


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (7 Juin 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> Vous n'êtes pas les seuls à avoir constaté ces couleurs chaudes et cet aspect jaunâtre sur avec l'écran de l'ipad 2. Ils en parlent *ICI* sur le forum apple . Ils en parlent *là aussi* des différences qui existes entre les écrans de plusieurs ipad 2 .
> C'est un nouveau problème qui apparait on dirait!!!
> ...



Non pas vraiment. Des différences existent de toute façon entre toutes les dalles LCD, celles-ci ne se remarquent vraiment que si on en met plusieurs côte à côte. Après c'est une question d'habitude.


----------



## timbx33 (7 Juin 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> Vous n'êtes pas les seuls à avoir constaté ces couleurs chaudes et cet aspect jaunâtre sur avec l'écran de l'ipad 2. Ils en parlent *ICI* sur le forum apple . Ils en parlent *là aussi* des différences qui existes entre les écrans de plusieurs ipad 2 .
> C'est un nouveau problème qui apparait on dirait!!!
> ...


 
Je me sers souvent de mon ipad à basse luminosité, c'est à dire à moins de la moitié du niveau de luminosité. Forcément, je n'ai pas un blanc "éclatant"  Mais il est vrai que je le trouve un peu plus "jaune". En fait, ce n'est absolument pas gênant pour moi. Je n'avais même pas remarqué. c'est le forum qui m'a alerté.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (7 Juin 2011)

Je viens de laisser le mien pendant 2 heures luminosité à fond et verrouillage de l'écran sur "jamais". Ça va déjà un peu mieux la tonalité jaune s'est légèrement atténuée.


----------



## timbx33 (7 Juin 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Je viens de laisser le mien pendant 2 heures luminosité à fond et verrouillage de l'écran sur "jamais". Ça va déjà un peu mieux la tonalité jaune s'est légèrement atténuée.



Les grands moyens !


----------



## Daka (8 Juin 2011)

J'ai reçu mon iPad 2 aujourd'hui. Le modèle a été fabriqué durant la semaine 21 (fin mai). La fuite de lumière est toujours bien présente. Du coup, je ne sais plus quoi faire. Est-ce que cela vaut encore la peine de procéder à un changement sachant que le problème ne semble pas avoir bougé d'un iota.

Je vous upload une image de mon iPad.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (8 Juin 2011)

Daka a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon iPad 2 aujourd'hui. Le modèle a été fabriqué durant la semaine 21 (fin mai). La fuite de lumière est toujours bien présente. Du coup, je ne sais plus quoi faire. Est-ce que cela vaut encore la peine de procéder à un changement sachant que le problème ne semble pas avoir bougé d'un iota.
> 
> Je vous upload une image de mon iPad.



Salut,
Oui ces fuites sont assez méchantes. 
Le problème reste aléatoire et n'est pas encore réglé même si certains d'entre nous viennent de recevoir des remplacements tout à fait acceptables voire quasi nickels.
Quoiqu'il en soit à ta place j'appellerais Apple...


----------



## acr38 (8 Juin 2011)

Daka a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon iPad 2 aujourd'hui. Le modèle a été fabriqué durant la semaine 21 (fin mai). La fuite de lumière est toujours bien présente. Du coup, je ne sais plus quoi faire. Est-ce que cela vaut encore la peine de procéder à un changement sachant que le problème ne semble pas avoir bougé d'un iota.
> 
> Je vous upload une image de mon iPad.



Salut

Tu peux les contacter et demander un nouvel échange car il est vraiment touché
:mouais:

Force est de constater que le problème est loin d'être réglé(contrairement à ce que l'on veut nous faire croire) et que c'est la loterie...

@++


----------



## itoine (8 Juin 2011)

acr38 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Tu peux les contacter et demander un nouvel échange car il est vraiment touché
> :mouais:
> ...



Mais peut on demander un remboursement complet lorsqu'on a changé plusieurs fois et qu'on en a ras le bol?


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (8 Juin 2011)

itoine a dit:


> Mais peut on demander un remboursement complet lorsqu'on a changé plusieurs fois et qu'on en a ras le bol?



Je ne pense pas mais ça peut peut-être se négocier avec un responsable du support client... Il faut tenter.


----------



## acr38 (8 Juin 2011)

itoine a dit:


> Mais peut on demander un remboursement complet lorsqu'on a changé plusieurs fois et qu'on en a ras le bol?



Tout dépend de l'endroit où tu l'as acheté.

Dans un AS, tu peux toujours essayer mais dans une autre enseigne, ça va être un peu chaud je pense....Déjà, il faut batailler pour obtenir un remboursement pour un produit car ils te proposent un avoir par défaut (ils ne sont pas fous).

Ensuite, si la date d'achat commence à remonter, je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils acceptent.

@+


----------



## Lefenmac (8 Juin 2011)

itoine a dit:


> Mais peut on demander un remboursement complet lorsqu'on a changé plusieurs fois et qu'on en a ras le bol?



en cas d'achat comptant dans un magasin il n'y a ni droit de rétractation ni obligation de remboursement, le vendeur peut donc se limiter à te proposer un avoir. Suffit de lire les conditions générales au dos de ta facture. Le droit de rétractation est de mémoire de 15 jours à la FNAC qui te reprend ton produit (si emballage d'origine et tout) et te l'échange contre un produit équivalent ou un avoir.

Bref l'avoir est déjà un cadeau fait par le magasin.

Si tu es dans le cadre d'une vente à distance ou d'une vente à crédit les choses sont encore différentes


----------



## guimev (8 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, problème identique sur mon ipad, (cf photo)
Je ne sais pas quoi faire. Si je demande un changement, puis-je savoir si le modele que je vais recevoir est neuf ?
Vraiment dégouté que l'écran ait ce soucis ...
Date de fabrication semaine 14 (avril 2011)


----------



## itoine (8 Juin 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> en cas d'achat comptant dans un magasin il n'y a ni droit de rétractation ni obligation de remboursement, le vendeur peut donc se limiter à te proposer un avoir. Suffit de lire les conditions générales au dos de ta facture. Le droit de rétractation est de mémoire de 15 jours à la FNAC qui te reprend ton produit (si emballage d'origine et tout) et te l'échange contre un produit équivalent ou un avoir.
> 
> Bref l'avoir est déjà un cadeau fait par le magasin.
> 
> Si tu es dans le cadre d'une vente à distance ou d'une vente à crédit les choses sont encore différentes


Dans mon cas il est effectivement acheté a la FNAC, mais depuis bien plus que 15 jours...
Et comment pourrait il en être autrement vu qu'il aura fallu attendre plusieurs échange par le SAV Apple pour en arriver la. Je n'imagine donc pas que la solution puisse venir de la FNAC... Si avoir ou remboursement, ça ne peut venir que de la part d'Apple à mon sens.


----------



## Lefenmac (8 Juin 2011)

itoine a dit:


> Dans mon cas il est effectivement acheté a la FNAC, mais depuis bien plus que 15 jours...
> *Et comment pourrait il en être autrement *vu qu'il aura fallu attendre plusieurs échange par le SAV Apple pour en arriver la. Je n'imagine donc pas que la solution puisse venir de la FNAC... Si avoir ou remboursement, ça ne peut venir que de la part d'Apple à mon sens.



Ton droit court à partir de ta prise en possession du dernier produit et non du premier... Du côté de chez Apple tu peux toujours demander un geste commercial mais.......


----------



## itoine (8 Juin 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Ton droit court à partir de ta prise en possession du dernier produit et non du premier... Du côté de chez Apple tu peux toujours demander un geste commercial mais.......


Vous êtes sur de ça? Un iPad acheté il y a deux mois à la FNAC, mais échangé par le SAV Apple il y a moins de 2 semaines, peut être remboursé par la FNAC? Ça me semble  bizarre.


----------



## Lefenmac (8 Juin 2011)

itoine a dit:


> Vous êtes sur de ça? Un iPad acheté il y a deux mois à la FNAC, mais échangé par le SAV Apple il y a moins de 2 semaines, peut être remboursé par la FNAC? Ça me semble  bizarre.



J'avais zappé que tu avais fait ton échange chez Apple et non à la Fnac. Alors vois les conditions générales chez Apple tu dois avoir ça sur ta facture.


----------



## Sealbirman (8 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

On vient de m'offrir un superbe ipad 2 dont je suis absolument ravi à l'usage (c'est ma première excursion dans le monde d'apple faut dire) et en parcourant ce forum à la recherche l'info diverses, je suis tombé sur ce post qui m'a plus qu'intrigué...et je me suis aperçu avec une petite pointe de déception que comme 95% de ses congénères, mon Ipad est aussi touché par ce problème de fuite lumineuse que je n'avais pas remarqué jusqu'à présent (cf.PJ - il faut dire que je l'utilise rarement dans un endroit sombre aussi)...Pour info, c'est un modèle DLFXK fabriqué en avril 2011

Bon, j'avoue que perso ça ne m'embête pas outre mesure et je n'ai pas trop envie de le ramener au SAV pour ça, surtout à la vue de la qualité plus qu'aléatoire des ipad que vous recevez du SAV. De plus, il me semble exempt des autres défauts cités plus avant : absence de pixels morts/chauds, l'écran ne tire pas vers le jaune, pas de problème de "collage" ou de jeu de l'écran, donc dans 95% de mon temps d'utilisation, je ne remarquerais jamais le problème...

Par contre, si un jour l'envie me prenait de le faire échanger (marre des défauts ou aggravation), comme il s'agit d'un cadeau acheté dans une grande surface, pouvez vous me confirmer qu'il sera toujours de faire jouer la garantie en allant directement dans une boutique Apple ?


----------



## akamatzuken (8 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu mon ipad 2 aujourd'hui. Il n'est pas épargné par ce phénomène mais beaucoup moins que les photos publiées. j'ai simplement une fuite de lumière sur une bande de 1cm positionné à 5 cm au decu d'un coin.

Ce n'est pas genant, mais perceptible lor de diffusion de video ou lors de jeu avec bandes noir en haut et en bas.

Mon Ipad à été produit en semaine 21 dans l'usine DN (le lecteur de numéro de série n'a pas d'indications sur ce code)


----------



## daxr1der (9 Juin 2011)

6eme echange et encore des fuites de lumieres et encore un pixel mort :-/


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Juin 2011)

Salut 

J'ai beau attendre pour mon achat vu vos commentaires le problème est toujours d'actualité.

Je me demande même si je ne vais pas me racheter un iPad 1 qui est toujours en vente à la FNAC à 449&#8364; le 32go Wifi.

L'iPad 1 sera compatible pour iOS 5 ?


----------



## Goldenboy (9 Juin 2011)

Oui Yoskiz, iOS 5 sera compatible avec l'ipad 1.


----------



## Niamor45 (9 Juin 2011)

bonjour
je suis a mon 4eme ipad et a present ils me proposent de m envoyer un neuf.
j ai recu un document a signe et a renvoyer a apple.
est ce normal?
copie
Nous tenons à présenter des excuses pour vos problèmes de produit récent. Nous sommes heureux d'avoir pu aider par le remplacement de votre
(Qté 1) DN661-5885, l'IPAD 2 WI-FI 3G 16GB Blanc, Numéro de série: DLXFLEBADKNV («produit original»)
avec un MC982NF (Qté 1) / A: IPAD WI-FI 3G 16GB Blanc-BNL ("Produit de remplacement»). Vous avez accepté de
retourner le produit d'origine à Apple, Inc, dans les trente (30) jours suivant l'expédition du produit de remplacement. Apple
fournira des informations détaillées pour le retour du produit d'origine après l'expédition du produit de remplacement.
Vous avez fourni votre numéro de compte Apple Visa et conviennent que, si vous ne retournez pas le produit d'origine
Apple dans les trente (30) jours après l'expédition du produit de remplacement, Apple facturera la somme de 609 contre
votre compte. Apple estime que cette somme soit la juste valeur marchande du produit de remplacement.
S'il vous plaît reconnaître cet accord en signant ci-dessous et retourner par courrier à:

byzarre le numero de serie du nouveau?


----------



## southpark (9 Juin 2011)

Niamor45 a dit:


> bonjour
> je suis a mon 4eme ipad et a present ils me proposent de m envoyer un neuf.
> j ai recu un document a signe et a renvoyer a apple.
> est ce normal?
> ...



ça semble bizarre , sonne à Apple


----------



## southpark (9 Juin 2011)

ai re tester hier luminosité à fond dans le noir sur écran fond noir , et ça va si ça reste comme ça je le garde 

pour info revoici les infos 


Serial number: DLXFR 
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi
Generation: 
ModelCode: 
Machine Model: iPad2,1
Model introduced: 2011
Production year: 2011
Production week: 22 (June)
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Colour: Black
Capacity: 64GB
Factory: DL (China - Foxconn)


----------



## Sealbirman (9 Juin 2011)

Ah oui, c'est pas mal du tout. T'es tombé sur un bon numéro on dirait. Les fuites sont minimes. Faudrait être vraiment puriste pour le renvoyer au sav pour le coup.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Juin 2011)

southpark a dit:


> ai re tester hier luminosité à fond dans le noir sur écran fond noir , et ça va si ça reste comme ça je le garde



Ah oui là cela me semble tout à fait acceptable rien à voir avec les autres photos de certaines personnes où c'était tout simplement incroyable 

J'ai remarqué sur d'autres écran, type ordinateur portable, le même phénomène en minime comme toi, je pense sincèrement qu'il est quasi impossible d'avoir une dalle parfaitement noire dans une pièce noire... cela ne correspond à aucune façon d'utiliser son iDevice de toute façon 

Je dois faire la pas ce weekend normalement j'espère tomber sur une machine comme la tienne. 
Souhaitez moi bonne chance !! je ne manquerai pas de vous donner mes conclusions


----------



## southpark (10 Juin 2011)

Sealbirman a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est pas mal du tout. T'es tombé sur un bon numéro on dirait. Les fuites sont minimes. Faudrait être vraiment puriste pour le renvoyer au sav pour le coup.



c'est sur si ça reste comme ça je le change pas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------




Yoskiz a dit:


> Ah oui là cela me semble tout à fait acceptable rien à voir avec les autres photos de certaines personnes où c'était tout simplement incroyable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le premier que j'ai renvoyé était plus toucher 

j'espère que tu tombera sur un bon


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Juin 2011)

@southpark

Merci !!


----------



## Goldenboy (11 Juin 2011)

Je devrai mardi recevoir mon ipad 2 qui vient  tout droit de Shenzhen .

 Je croise fort les doigts pour ne pas être encore obliger de l'échanger.


----------



## argone (11 Juin 2011)

bonjour,

je débarque ici suite à mes recherches sur ces fuites de lumière ; j'envisage l'achat d'un ipad2 et évidemment ça me refroidit un peu 

j'aurais aimé savoir comment vous procédez pour faire la vérif' en magasin : vous avez déjà réglé votre achat et vous déballez après sur palce, ou vous demandez à voir un modèle avant ? je vais tenter ma chance à l'AS de Lyon fraîchement ouvert, je ne sais pas s'ils en ont ... :mouais:

merci d'avance


----------



## worldice (11 Juin 2011)

argone a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je débarque ici suite à mes recherches sur ces fuites de lumière ; j'envisage l'achat d'un ipad2 et évidemment ça me refroidit un peu
> 
> ...



Et ben je te conseille de prendre un sac plastique noir, ou autre avant de partir, d'ouvrir l'iPad fraîchement acheté, de recouvrir l'iPad avec le sac plastique, de l'allumer et de constater dans le magasin. 
 S'il ne te convient pas, fais-toi rembourser et rachètes-en un.


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Juin 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Et ben je te conseille de prendre un sac plastique noir, ou autre avant de partir, d'ouvrir l'iPad fraîchement acheté, de recouvrir l'iPad avec le sac plastique, de l'allumer et de constater dans le magasin.
> S'il ne te convient pas, fais-toi rembourser et rachètes-en un.



Oui un sac plastique mais aussi un long imper beige et un chapeau.... T'étonnes juste pas si t'es suivi par les gars de la sécurité


----------



## southpark (11 Juin 2011)

Si tu est pas loin de l'Apple store tu peut contrôler chez toi aussi ;-) et le rapporter de suite si il te convient pas


----------



## worldice (11 Juin 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Oui un sac plastique mais aussi un long imper beige et un chapeau.... T'étonnes juste pas si t'es suivi par les gars de la sécurité




Nan mais si tu l'a déjà acheté, tu as le droit de le mettre dans un sac plastique noir !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Juin 2011)

Hello,

Pour info plus d'iPad 2 WiFi 32Go au store d'Opéra, Louvre et Vélizy aujourd'hui...


----------



## argone (11 Juin 2011)

merci pour les réponses, j'essaierai de faire ça 
si quelqu'un de Lyon a fait un achat récemment à l'AS de la Part-Dieu, j'aimerais bien avoir son feed-back concernant le souci de fuite de lumière ... merci


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Juin 2011)

argone a dit:


> merci pour les réponses, j'essaierai de faire ça
> si quelqu'un de Lyon a fait un achat récemment à l'AS de la Part-Dieu, j'aimerais bien avoir son feed-back concernant le souci de fuite de lumière ... merci



Pour faire quoi, des stats? Car à présent ce souci est assez aléatoire, c'est pas parce que le gars devant toi à gagné au Loto que ton ticket sera gagnant également ou si un mec emballe une nana devant toi en boîte que ça va marcher pour toi aussi....


----------



## argone (11 Juin 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Pour faire quoi, des stats? Car à présent ce souci est assez aléatoire, c'est pas parce que le gars devant toi à gagné au Loto que ton ticket sera gagnant également ou si un mec emballe une nana devant toi en boîte que ça va marcher pour toi aussi....



je pensais qu'une livraison dans un store pouvait être relativement homogène au niveau de la série c'est tout.


----------



## Lamar (12 Juin 2011)

Excusez-moi, je débarque et j'avoue ne pas avoir eu le courage de lire les 28 pages (honte sur moi).
Par contre en lisant la dernière page, je suis étonné, je croyais que ce problème avait été réglé.
D'où ma question :
le problème de fuite de lumière a-t-il été fortement réduit par Apple et il faut vraiment ne pas avoir de chance pour tomber sur un iPad 2 ayant ce problème ?
le problème de fuite de lumière est toujours aussi présent sur l'iPad 2 qu'au début de la découverte du phénomène et on a un risque sur 10 (? - 2 / 3 / 100) de tomber sur un iPad 2 présentant ce problème ?

Merci de vos réponses, le mien doit quitter la Chine demain, j'aimerais savoir si je dois d'ores et déjà en commander un autre pour augmenter mes chances d'en avoir un fonctionnel et utilisable avant la fin de l'année scolaire.


----------



## worldice (13 Juin 2011)

Lamar a dit:


> Excusez-moi, je débarque et j'avoue ne pas avoir eu le courage de lire les 28 pages (honte sur moi).
> Par contre en lisant la dernière page, je suis étonné, je croyais que ce problème avait été réglé.
> D'où ma question :
> le problème de fuite de lumière a-t-il été fortement réduit par Apple et il faut vraiment ne pas avoir de chance pour tomber sur un iPad 2 ayant ce problème ?
> ...



Je crois que le problème est pas mal présent, même si il commence à baisser sur certains appareils (arrivée d'un autre constructeur ?).

Il doit être passé de 8/10 à 6/10 de chance d'en avoir un touché.

Après, moi je n'en ait pas acheté récemment, mais je me base sur les dernières pages de post (je suis ce forum chaque jour quasiment).


----------



## Lamar (13 Juin 2011)

Entre 60 et 80 % d'appareils touchés ? C'est énorme.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (13 Juin 2011)

Niamor45 a dit:


> bonjour
> je suis a mon 4eme ipad et a present ils me proposent de m envoyer un neuf.
> j ai recu un document a signe et a renvoyer a apple.
> est ce normal?
> ...



Oui effectivement ton MC982NF me semble étrange voire incohérent (le site chipmunk.nl donne juillet 2009 comme date de production! :mouais
Il y a un bug qque part...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h04 ----------

Sinon pour revenir à mon iPad de remplacement reçu neuf il y a une semaine. Hé bien toujours pas de fuites à l'horizon (la série des DLXFR semble vraiment peu touchée). 
Quant à la tonalité jaune de mon écran elle s'est pas mal estompée donc c'est du tout bon


----------



## Goldenboy (13 Juin 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Est il possible de demander le remboursement d un iPad 2 si je n etais pas satisfait du modèle de remplacement demander ?

Lors de mon iPad 2 commander sur le site de Apple j avais jusquau 15 juin pour les contacter en cas de refus. Et je devrai recevoir le modèle d échange demain donc suis je toujours en droit de demander un remboursement ?

voilà merci d avance de vos futur réponse.


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Juin 2011)

Goldenboy a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Est il possible de demander le remboursement d un iPad 2 si je n etais pas satisfait du modèle de remplacement demander ?
> 
> ...



Tu peux demander ce que tu veux.......c'est ton droit. Mais du côté du commerçant il n'a aucune obligation de te rembourser il peut soit te proposer un échange soit un avoir.


----------



## Goldenboy (13 Juin 2011)

y compris sur une commande faite directement par le site apple ?


----------



## Jay5962 (13 Juin 2011)

Je rajoute mon témoignage 

Donc moi c'est mon 2eme que je reçois le 1er cest un DLXFJ avec ses belles petites lumières un peu partout , puis mon 2eme c'est un DLXFR qui lui est pire que le 1 er (( reçu il ya peu, même de jour je les vois les lumières.

Donc bientôt un 3eme mais Apple ma conseillé d'attendre aout avant de renvoyer, pour lui le problème sera résolu a partir de ce mois la et pas avant donc je vais attendre un peu et le re re envoyer

Encore et encore attendre mais bon .....


----------



## Lamar (13 Juin 2011)

Goldenboy a dit:


> y compris sur une commande faite directement par le site apple ?



Sur l'apple store en ligne tu as une quinzaine de jours (14 jours ouvrés je crois) pour faire une demande de retour. Ensuite tu te fais rembourser, dans les trois semaines qui suivent environ.


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Juin 2011)

Goldenboy a dit:


> y compris sur une commande faite directement par le site apple ?




Je sais de mémoire que la loi Chatel a modifié la VPC en faveur du consommateur mais je ne sais plus de mémoire quelles garanties supplémentaires elle lui offre....:hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------




Lefenmac a dit:


> Je sais de mémoire que la loi Chatel a modifié la VPC en faveur du consommateur mais je ne sais plus de mémoire quelles garanties supplémentaires elle lui offre....:hein:



Voilà voilà suffisait de lire les conditions générales de vente sur l'Apple store:

7. Votre droit de retourner les Produits

7.1 Droit de rétractation
Si vous êtes un consommateur et n'êtes pas satisfait de l'un quelconque des Produits ou des termes de tout ordre de Services que vous nous avez achetés, vous pourrez nous retourner le Produit ou annuler cet ordre de Service, et obtenir le remboursement du prix du Produit retourné ou de l'ordre de Service si vous nous contactez dans les quatorze (14) Jours Calendaires à compter de la livraison du Produit ou dans les quatorze (14) Jours Calendaires de la conclusion de cet ordre de Service. Cependant, vous ne pourrez pas nous retourner un Produit et réclamer un remboursement si le Produit concerné est :
a) un Logiciel que nous vous avons livré dans un emballage fermé et inutilisé et que vous avez ouvert lemballage ou un Logiciel que vous avez téléchargé du site Internet Apple Store; ou
b) un iPod personnalisé avec une gravure au laser réalisée conformément à vos spécifications.
Vous ne pourrez pas obtenir le remboursement de tout ordre de Service si vous avez commencé à utiliser le Service.
Les frais de transport seront applicables conformément à larticle 7.2 section D ci-dessous. (Cf. article 7.2 ci-dessous pour tous détails concernant la restitution des produits.)


----------



## Goldenboy (13 Juin 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------



## Goldenboy (14 Juin 2011)

Serial number: DLXFC
Name: iPad 2
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi
Generation: 2
ModelCode: 
Machine Model: iPad2,1
Model introduced: 2011
Production year: 2011
Production week: 10 (March)
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Colour: Black
Capacity: 32GB
Factory: DL (China - Foxconn)

voila l'ipad de remplacement que je dois recevoir aujourd'hui.


----------



## Lamar (14 Juin 2011)

Comment tu obtiens ces infos ?


----------



## Goldenboy (14 Juin 2011)

Alors j'ai reçus mon ipad 2, pas de fuite de luminosité pas de rayure pas de defaull a l'horizon, je décide donc de l'activer par Itunes, et boum une belle bande de pixel défectueux je vous laisse imaginer la déception.

Je téléphone au SAV  (très aimable d'ailleurs je tiens a le préciser), j'ai expliquer mes mésaventures avec cette ipad 2 32Go black calmement car le personnel ne sont pas les responsables des problèmes de finition, et j'ai demander le remboursement, je pense que l'ipad 2 pour le moment se fera sans moi, je verrai en septembre si les problèmes seront résolus ou bien je ferai l'impasse de ce modèle et j'attendrai l'ipad 3.


PS : pour Lamar pour avoir les infos tu dois aller sur le site suivant :
http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html

et tu rentres le numéro de série de ton ipad.


Merci a vous tous de vos réponses ainsi que votre aide et l'équipe MacGen pour ce site et son forum qui sont super, ainsi que leur membres.


----------



## Lefenmac (14 Juin 2011)

Goldenboy a dit:


> Alors j'ai reçus mon ipad 2, pas de fuite de luminosité pas de rayure pas de defaull a l'horizon, je décide donc de l'activer par Itunes, et boum une belle bande de pixel défectueux je vous laisse imaginer la déception.
> 
> Je téléphone au SAV  (très aimable d'ailleurs je tiens a le préciser), j'ai expliquer mes mésaventures avec cette ipad 2 32Go black calmement car le personnel ne sont pas les responsables des problèmes de finition, et j'ai demander le remboursement, je pense que l'ipad 2 pour le moment se fera sans moi, je verrai en septembre si les problèmes seront résolus ou bien je ferai l'impasse de ce modèle et j'attendrai l'ipad 3.
> 
> ...



C'est super classe et sympa ta manière de voir les choses, ma remarque n'apporte rien à ton souci mais je voulais juste le relever


----------



## L4wW (14 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne possède pas encore de iDevices et je compte m'acheter un iPad 2 sous peu. Je compte prendre un modèle 16GB+3G sur orange.fr, pour profiter du subventionnement. Cependant, quant est-il de la procédure de garantie lorsque l'appareil n'est pas acheté sur l'App store ou en boutique officiel ?

Cordialement


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (14 Juin 2011)

La garantie Apple s'applique de la même façon quel que soit l'endroit où le produit a été acheté. Pour mémoire quand j'ai eu un problème de fissures sur mon iPhone 3G acheté en boutique orange, j'ai appelé directement Apple et ils me l'ont échangé.


----------



## aka80 (15 Juin 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde !! 
ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté !  hé bien tout simplement j'attendais le remplacement de mon 4iéme ipad touché par les fuites de lumière.
Après 4 échanges sans succès avec la Fnac , je me suis tourné vers le SAV Apple pour avoir quelque chose de correct !Du coup hier j'ai reçu mon cinquième ipad 2 hier , les caractéristiques :

Serial number: *DMPFxxxxxxx*
Name: *iPad 2*
Group1: *iPad*
Group2: *WiFi*
Generation: *2*
ModelCode: 
Machine Model: *iPad2,1*
Model introduced: 2011
Production year: 2011
Production week: 22  (June)
Family name: *Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)*
Screen size: *9 inch*
Screen resolution: *1024x768 pixels*
Colour: *Black*
Capacity: *16GB*
Factory: *DM* Please tell us where this machine is manufactured.
External link: Portatronix sells parts for this iPod 
Uitbreidingen: Uitbreidingsmogelijkheden van dit apparaat 

Hé bien verdict pas de pixel mort , pas de fuites de lumière constaté pour l'instant, j'ai beau vérifié mais nada , rien . Je vais revérifier!!
Voilà le bout du tunnel !! quel feuilleton !! quel feuilleton!!!


----------



## nicolasdenice (15 Juin 2011)

Peut être que la dalle de ton Ipad 2 n'est pas une LG mais une des nouveaux fournisseurs d'Apple.

Si c'est le cas, je vais demander le remplacement de mon 5e Ipad 2 qui présente encore des fuites de lumières. Mais je préfère attendre juillet ou août pour en être sûr!


----------



## Daka (15 Juin 2011)

Voici la suite de mon cas :

J'ai reçu un premier iPad, commandé en ligne, au début du mois de juin (produit durant la semaine 21) qui souffrait d'importantes fuites de lumière (voir page 54 de ce topic).

Aussitôt reçu, j'ai appelé le service en ligne pour demander un échange. On m'a gentiment proposé de passer à l'Apple Store le plus proche de chez moi pour procéder au changement tout en m'assurant qu'il y avait des modèles de remplacement en stock à mon Apple Store. 

Premier déplacement. Arrivé à l'Apple Store, il n'y avait plus de modèle en stock, comme promis préalablement par le service téléphonique après-vente. Je me suis donc contenté de réserver un modèle de remplacement. 

Deuxième déplacement. Deux jours plus tard, le Genius Bar m'appelle pour venir chercher mon nouvel iPad. Au Genius Bar, le vendeur, tout comme moi, a trouvé bizarre que le iPad de remplacement soit déjà allumé dans la boîte brune dans laquelle il était transporté. Arrivé chez moi, je me rends compte de plusieurs choses :
- les fuites de lumière sur l'écran sont encore plus importantes que celles de mon premier modèle;
- l'écran a une vilaine rayure;
- les couleurs de l'écran tendent toutes vers un jaune très prononcé;
- le iPad n'est pas neuf : il était déjà synchroniser avec une autre bibliothèque iTunes, il avait déjà des photos de quelqu'un, des vidéos (Avatar notamment) et des musiques.

Troisième déplacement. Je retourne au Genius Bar agacé. Les Geniuses semblent gênés et ne comprennent pas pourquoi le iPad avait déjà été utilisé. Ils m'en commandent un autre et s'excusent. 

Je téléphone au service après-vente chez Apple pour leur parler de ce cas. Pour pimenter encore plus l'histoire, je tombe sur un employé complètement incompétent qui essaie de me faire croire que ce n'est pas si grave qu'un produit vendu au prix neuf ait déjà été utilisé par quelqu'un d'autre que moi pour autant qu'il fonctionne ! A l'écoute d'une telle absurdité, je m'emporte un peu et demande à parler à quelqu'un de plus compétent. Il raccroche.

Quatrième déplacement. Je reçois le deuxième modèle de remplacement quelques jours plus tard (produit durant la semaine 15). Cette fois-ci il paraît neuf, emballé dans le papier plastique habituel. L'écran présente encore quelques micro-fuites (un peu comme celui des photos postées ici par Southpark), mais cela reste très acceptable par rapport aux deux premiers modèles. Je pense que je vais le garder.

Au final, j'ai obtenu après 4 déplacements à l'Apple Store, deux échanges et plusieurs appels au service après-vente un modèle satisfaisant, sans pour autant être dénué de défauts. Si les produits Apple font rêver, mon expérience en tant que petit client lambda est loin d'être aussi magique que l'image que la compagnie entreprend péniblement de véhiculer.


----------



## Vd4ever (15 Juin 2011)

Hello, 

Je pense que c'est un défaut présent sur tout les iPad deuxième génération (mais je suis pas sur).

Mais bon perso ça ne me gêne pas vraiment, je trouve ça même cool quand je place le flash de mon iPhone dans le trou de la webcam, ça fait un effet néon 

Bonne chance a vous quand même


----------



## southpark (15 Juin 2011)

Daka a dit:


> Voici la suite de mon cas :
> 
> J'ai reçu un premier iPad, commandé en ligne, au début du mois de juin (produit durant la semaine 21) qui souffrait d'importantes fuites de lumière (voir page 54 de ce topic).
> 
> ...



comme tu dit mais fuite sont légère, je ne procéderai pas à un échange je le garde 

et c'est fou tout les déplacements que tu à du faire


----------



## nicolas119 (16 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu mon Ipad 2 16Go Wifi noir il y a 3 semaines (produit en mai) et je m'étais juré de ne pas le retourner tant que le problème ne serait pas résolu par Apple.

Mais volià que ma femme a reçu le sien (même modèle, en blanc, produit en juin) et la différence m'a frappé. J'ai donc décidé de procéder à un échange (en cours).

Je voulais avoir votre avis: en regardant les photos ci-dessous ai-je bien fait de changer et l'écran de ma femme constitue t-il une bonne référence ou est-il aussi gravement atteint!

Merci pour vos retours.

Dans l'ordre:
- ipad de ma femme
- l'ex-mien
- les 2 ensemble


----------



## Jay5962 (16 Juin 2011)

Nicolas119 : pour moi mais ça ne tiens qu'a moi je refuse et re refuse et re et re car vu le prix et vu que c'est censé être un produit de qualité, réputé, au design entre guillemet parfait ect .. C' est intolérable d'avoir la moindre petite lumière. Faut être intransigeant, c'est pas normal tout ça ils doivent changer leurs fournisseurs et puis c'est tout c est pas a nous de faire des concessions, des compromis mais a eux.


----------



## Lamar (16 Juin 2011)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, je trouve moi aussi que c'est intolérable et pour ma part je ne serais pas tolérant du tout, malgré la longueur de l'attente. Moindre imperfection, retour à l'envoyeur.


----------



## aarto (16 Juin 2011)

Hello à tous les iPadiens(iennes)
Pour partager également mon petit mécontentement vis a vis de cette production désastreuse, je poste mon premier message sur le forum.
FYI > iPad 2 64Go Wifi Noir
25 mars > premier ipad 2 > décollement du contour de la vitre au niveau du bouton home (je pouvais passer un ongle sans problème) + fuites de lumière vraiment très marquées.
mi avril > mon second ipad arrive en remplacement > pixels morts + fuites de lumière moins marquées.
hier > 3eme ipad directement cherché au tout nouvel apple store de lyon > juste quelques fuites de lumière sur 1 seul bord. 
Je tenterai un troisième échange d'ici 1 mois ou 2 encore.
J'ai regardé sur chipmunk la date de prod de mon dernier ipad > S14 (Avril).
Il semblerai donc que les problèmes s'estompent et j'espère pouvoir un ipad complètement fonctionnel d'ici le mois de septembre 
Ca fait quand même sacrément long l'attente.
On ne m'y reprendra pas pour l'iPad 3, j'attendrai avant de l'acheter ^^.
Pourtant je n'avais pas eu autant de déception pour mon mb unibody que j'avais acheté juste après sa sortie.
Bon courage à ceux qui attendent encore un ipad digne de ce nom !


----------



## Lamar (16 Juin 2011)

C'est pour ça que les délais sont si longs pour acheter un iPad sur l'AS, avec tous ces retours.
Par contre, bientôt on les retrouvera sur le refurb.


----------



## Jay5962 (16 Juin 2011)

Tout a fait et aussi particulier a particulier je te dis pas les merdes qui va y avoir en occaz a la revente. Va falloir être prudent.

En tout cas je viens voir régulièrement vos messages pour savoir un peu l'évolution de tous les problèmes  et sinon ... pour ma part le 3 eme IPad c pour aout pas avant, a mon avis ça sert a rien pour l'instant de renvoyer sans cesse mieux vaut attendre.

Apple essaye de régler le problème enfin jespere LOL  au tel il m'ont affirmé bien connaitre Le problème et tout faire pour le résoudre et qu'il sont conscient que cela pause énormément de soucis a nous, a eux, a leur image Mais .... Faut encore attendre


----------



## daxr1der (19 Juin 2011)

Aarto je suis de lyon tout comme toi, et la j'ai recu mon 7eme et je vais le renvoyer pour un 8eme... Je suis en contacte avec une responsable, et elle ma avoué que beaucoup d'ipad 2 avaient se probleme :-/ ca va evoluer pour septembre pas avant. Enfin normalement.


----------



## bambougroove (19 Juin 2011)

Lamar a dit:


> Entre 60 et 80 % d'appareils touchés ? C'est énorme.


Il n'y a aucun chiffre officiel et ce n'est pas le genre d'Apple d'en donner ...


----------



## aarto (19 Juin 2011)

Je suis d'accord sur les chiffres. Ils ne communiquent jamais dessus.
Pour ce qui est "d'avouer" le grand nombre de problèmes, j'ai effectivement eu du mal a avoir des infos à l'apple store de Lyon. Je leur disais que j'en étais à mon 3ème et 1 interlocuteur sur 2 me disait : "ah bon ? vous êtes peut-être tombés sur une mauvaise série...". Hum... ça fait sacrément gros lé série pour tomber dessus à chaque fois, sachant que je ne suis pas le seul non plus ^^. Par contre, au téléphone, ils reconnaissent le problème mais ne s'étendent pas dessus, ils proposent un échange direct.
Merci pour l'info daxr1der ! De toute façon, je ne pensais pas l'échanger avant aout/septembre.


----------



## daxr1der (20 Juin 2011)

Mdr aarto moi jai vu la responsable de la boutique apple, j'avais mon 5 eme ipad 2 avec moi, dans sa boite sous mon bras. Et elle me dit: "oui je vois votre probleme, votre ipad est blanc?! Et je lui dit que non il est noir. Donc en faite ils font semblant de nous faire croire que ce probleme est minime et qu'ils sont pas trop au courant, en tout j'en ai eu sept depuis avril. Et jai plus ou moins des fuites de lumieres, sur les 7.

Apple avait commandé un stock enorme chez LG, pour etre sur de ne pas etre en rupture de stock. Et la ce qui se passe c'est qu'ils essayent (ingenieurs apple) d'ameliorer leur produits (ipad 2) avec ces fameuses dalles de m..... Et oui ils vont pas les jeter... Tout les ipad sont touchés, il y a toujours une legere fuite au minimum.

Et il n'y a pas encore dautres modeles de dalles sur les ipad 2 du moins en france

Donc il faut pas se contenter de ce quon a, car le probleme est pas reglé.
Une responsable me l'a dit par telephone, qu'elle etait au courant du probLeme et quils bossaient dessus et qu'il fallait attendre, il faut attendre un peu encore.


----------



## Lamar (20 Juin 2011)

Question bête : c'est plus sensible sur les blancs ou les noirs ?


----------



## aka80 (20 Juin 2011)

daxr1der a dit:


> Mdr aarto moi jai vu la responsable de la boutique apple, j'avais mon 5 eme ipad 2 avec moi, dans sa boite sous mon bras. Et elle me dit: "oui je vois votre probleme, votre ipad est blanc?! Et je lui dit que non il est noir. Donc en faite ils font semblant de nous faire croire que ce probleme est minime et qu'ils sont pas trop au courant, en tout j'en ai eu sept depuis avril. Et jai plus ou moins des fuites de lumieres, sur les 7.
> 
> Apple avait commandé un stock enorme chez LG, pour etre sur de ne pas etre en rupture de stock. Et la ce qui se passe c'est qu'ils essayent (ingenieurs apple) d'ameliorer leur produits (ipad 2) avec ces fameuses dalles de m..... Et oui ils vont pas les jeter... Tout les ipad sont touchés, il y a toujours une legere fuite au minimum.
> 
> ...



Bonjour tout le monde !!

Je suis vraiment outré de voir que ce problème n'est toujours pas résolu!!
Moi mon 5iéme ipad reçu le 14 Juin a été le bon. Tous les jours je vérifie l'écran mais là j'ai beau cherché mais je n'ai vu aucune fuite , pas la moindre , pas de pixel mort non plus. Mais j'ai dû les menacer de porter l'affaire devant le juge si mon 5iéme ipad n'était pas le bon ; un heure au phone et discussion avec deux responsables . Du coup je n'ai même pas eu à renvoyer mon ipad en premier . Ils m'ont envoyé un ipad neuf avant tellement j'ai gueulé !! là je me retrouve avec deux ipad car ils ne sont toujours pas venu récupéré l'ipad remplacé !!
Comme quoi ils peuvent quand ils veulent


----------



## Cyrus137 (20 Juin 2011)

avec ce topic je me suis apercu que le miens, avait aussi un leger bug infime de lumiere par rapport a ce que j'ai vu sur le net, 


j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallais mieux attendre septembre pour le signaler a Apple , (pour que les anciens stock soit écoulé) ( et que les nouveau fournisseur soit lancer) c'est ca?


----------



## karanda (20 Juin 2011)

J'ai pris aujourd'hui un autre rendez vous à l'AppleStore du Louvre. Ils n'avaient pas mon modèle mais ils en ont commandé un pour un échange.
A priori sur les nouveaux qu'ils ont il n'y a plus de problèmes.

Par contre vous savez comment je peux récupérer les vidéos de mon Ipad? A priori la sauvegarde Itunes ne permet pas de les conserver... 

Merci par avance.


----------



## Niamor45 (20 Juin 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde !!
> 
> Je suis vraiment outré de voir que ce problème n'est toujours pas résolu!!
> Moi mon 5iéme ipad reçu le 14 Juin a été le bon. Tous les jours je vérifie l'écran mais là j'ai beau cherché mais je n'ai vu aucune fuite , pas la moindre , pas de pixel mort non plus. Mais j'ai dû les menacer de porter l'affaire devant le juge si mon 5iéme ipad n'était pas le bon ; un heure au phone et discussion avec deux responsables . Du coup je n'ai même pas eu à renvoyer mon ipad en premier . Ils m'ont envoyé un ipad neuf avant tellement j'ai gueulé !! là je me retrouve avec deux ipad car ils ne sont toujours pas venu récupéré l'ipad remplacé !!
> Comme quoi ils peuvent quand ils veulent



Sauf que tu oublies de préciser que tu as donner tes numéros de carte bleu en caution . Un transporteur va prochainement venir chercher ton  iPad Sinon  c est 600&#8364; de débite sur ta carte bleu. J ai fait la même procédure mais l iPad reçu est mieux mais pas encore parfait . 
Regarder en détail lorsque   vous appuyez sur le bord de l l ecran les effets mura augmentent.   Le problème selon moi vient de la vitre qui serait coller avec trop de pression


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (20 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
Voilà maintenant 2 semaines que j'ai mon ipad de remplacement. Toujours aucunes fuites mais la tonalite jaune de l'ecran est toujours presente. Au point que je ne supporte plus de l'utiliser. J'ai un peu les boules mais je pense que je vais demander un nouvel echange à apple. J'en ai un peu ma claque de la pomme et de ses produits de plus en plus nazes. Je pense de plus en plus switcher pour Android.
En tout cas une chose est sure c'est que plus ça va et plus je regrette d'avoir vendu mon iPad 1 pour acheter cette bouse. 
Ne vous leurrez pas : les seuls iPad avec des ecrans tout joli c'est que dans les applestores que vous les trouverez...


----------



## Lamar (21 Juin 2011)

Et ben, moi qui doit recevoir le mien dans quelques jours, cela ne me rassure pas tout ça. Je vais croiser les doigts, mais si je dois recevoir un truc défectueux et que je n'ose même pas le sortir au boulot de peur de me faire charrier, ça va pas le faire comme on dit maintenant.


----------



## Lefenmac (21 Juin 2011)

Lamar a dit:


> Et ben, moi qui doit recevoir le mien dans quelques jours, cela ne me rassure pas tout ça. Je vais croiser les doigts, mais si je dois recevoir un truc défectueux et que je n'ose même pas le sortir au boulot de peur de me faire charrier, ça va pas le faire comme on dit maintenant.



C'est bien vrai ça la honte quoi.....


----------



## Lamar (21 Juin 2011)

Trop la honte même ! ;-)


----------



## lucas30tdu (21 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau, j'ai commandé un ipad 2 aujourd'hui (16go, wifi only noir) Le gars m'a dit a peu prêt 2 semaines, et que le modèle ALLAIT être fabriqué. J'ai donc moins de chance de tomber sur ces fuites de lumière ?


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (22 Juin 2011)

Je veux pas paraitre pessimiste mais à mon avis non.


----------



## karanda (22 Juin 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Je veux pas paraitre pessimiste mais à mon avis non.



Pessimiste ou dépité?


----------



## Lefenmac (22 Juin 2011)

Je veux paraitre optimiste et à mon avis oui.


Comme le disait l'inspecteur Harry "Les avis cest comme les trous du cul, tout le monde en a un".


----------



## nicolasdenice (22 Juin 2011)

Vu le défaut de l'Ipad 2011, Apple serait en droit de proposer le remplacement des Ipad 2 des acheteurs lésés par de multiples envois au SAV par le futur Ipad 3 qui semble t'il aura un écran amélioré.

On devrait se liguer et faire une demande groupée sous la forme d'un recensement.

Qu'n pensez-vous?


----------



## rjul79 (22 Juin 2011)

Concernant l'échange pour un Ipad 3, faut pas rêver non plus .

Sinon peut-on espérer avoir un communiqué plus ou moins officiel de la part d'Apple pour savoir quand ce problème sera définitivement résolu?
Comme une immense majorité des possesseurs d'iPad 2, je suis touché par ce problème -même si ça reste relativement léger- mais je préfèrerais attendre des séries fiables avant de me lancer dans d'interminables échanges, sachant que j'attends tout de même de leur part d'obtenir un produit parfait.

Autre question, le Jailbreak de l'iPad 2 est apparemment bientôt en place, donc j'imagine qu'ils profiteraient de la moindre trace de hack pour faire sauter les garanties même pour le cas de l'effet Mura? (Sachant que le Jailbreak est autorisé aux USA et que la situation est floue en France)


----------



## Lefenmac (23 Juin 2011)

nicolasdenice a dit:


> Vu le défaut de l'Ipad 2011, Apple serait en droit de proposer le remplacement des Ipad 2 des acheteurs lésés par de multiples envois au SAV par le futur Ipad 3 qui semble t'il aura un écran amélioré.
> 
> On devrait se liguer et faire une demande groupée sous la forme d'un recensement.
> 
> Qu'n pensez-vous?



Et faudrait que ce soit Noel du 1er janvier au 31 décembre aussi.... Si tu veux rencontrer Mickey et la Fée Clochette faut aller à Eurodisney. 

Et une armée pour aller envahir la Silicon Valley tu en penses quoi?


----------



## daxr1der (23 Juin 2011)

meme les nouveaux modeles ont descproblemes et meme ceux des apple store, les boutiques apple store sont trop lumineuses pour voir une fuite. Tres peu d'ipad n'ont pas ce probleme ... Je vais avoir mon 8 eme et les 7 avaient des fuites...


----------



## nicolasdenice (23 Juin 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Et faudrait que ce soit Noel du 1er janvier au 31 décembre aussi.... Si tu veux rencontrer Mickey et la Fée Clochette faut aller à Eurodisney.
> 
> Et une armée pour aller envahir la Silicon Valley tu en penses quoi?



C'est sûr qu'en ne tentant rien, on n'aura rien!


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (23 Juin 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Je veux paraitre optimiste et à mon avis oui.
> 
> 
> Comme le disait l'inspecteur Harry "Les avis cest comme les trous du cul, tout le monde en a un".



Ouais, et si ma tante en avait, on l'appellerait mon oncle...


----------



## Lamar (23 Juin 2011)

Question idiote n°2 (mais comme je n'ai pas eu de réponse à la 1°, je ne sais pas si ça compte) :
comment fait-on pour voir ce problème ? Parce que j'ai reçu mardi mon iPad 2 et je n'ai pas l'impression d'être touché (en tout cas pour l'instant je n'ai rien vu), mais avec le bol que j'ai d'habitude dans ce genre de situation, ça m'étonne quand même.


----------



## itoine (23 Juin 2011)

Lamar a dit:


> Question idiote n°2 (mais comme je n'ai pas eu de réponse à la 1°, je ne sais pas si ça compte) :
> comment fait-on pour voir ce problème ? Parce que j'ai reçu mardi mon iPad 2 et je n'ai pas l'impression d'être touché (en tout cas pour l'instant je n'ai rien vu), mais avec le bol que j'ai d'habitude dans ce genre de situation, ça m'étonne quand même.



Si tu ne vois rien c'est que tu n'a pas de problème.
Ça sert a rien de le chercher ; c'est en faisant une fixation dessus que tout le monde le voit.


----------



## Jay5962 (23 Juin 2011)

Tout a fait, si tu vois rien c'est que tout va bien.
Je m'en suis aperçu sans avoir vu ou entendu ce post, je lisais un pdf tranquillement dans le noir dans mon lit et franchement a chaque noir je ne voyais que ça, c'était et c'est toujours très visible, donc t'inquiète pas si tu vois rien c'est que ça va.

Pour l'ipad 3 : vous voyez loin les gars on c'est pas quand ça sortira et a mon humble avis c'est pas pour demain quand meme, laissez déjà venir l'iPhone 5 et iPod 5 qui n'ont toujours pas de date fixe.


----------



## karanda (23 Juin 2011)

daxr1der a dit:


> meme les nouveaux modeles ont descproblemes et meme ceux des apple store, les boutiques apple store sont trop lumineuses pour voir une fuite. Tres peu d'ipad n'ont pas ce probleme ... Je vais avoir mon 8 eme et les 7 avaient des fuites...


 je confirm je viens d'echanger le mien en AppleStore (le nouveau est un DLXFJP) a aussi des fuites! Et impossible de vérifier dans le store trop de lumière pour vérifier. Maintenant j'attends Septembre!


----------



## Lamar (23 Juin 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses, c'est ce que je pensais aussi, j'ai eu ce problème avec un pixel mort sur un iBook 12" et après l'avoir vu la 1° fois, je ne voyais que lui.
Mais là, en l'occurrence, je ne voudrais pas découvrir le problème dans quelques semaines et m'apercevoir que je ne peux plus rien faire parce que hors de la période de renvoi.
D'ailleurs, encore une question, ce problème est reconnu et couvert par Apple pendant la période de garantie ? Et on peut se servir de l'iPad pendant combien de temps avant de l'échanger, parce qu'on peut imaginer s'en servir pendant plusieurs semaines, voire mois et aller le faire échanger ensuite pour en avoir un neuf sous la main.


----------



## daigoro (23 Juin 2011)

Mon 3 eme ipad repars demain en sav...j'espere au moins qu'il y a du stock


----------



## karanda (24 Juin 2011)

Lamar a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses, c'est ce que je pensais aussi, j'ai eu ce problème avec un pixel mort sur un iBook 12" et après l'avoir vu la 1° fois, je ne voyais que lui.
> Mais là, en l'occurrence, je ne voudrais pas découvrir le problème dans quelques semaines et m'apercevoir que je ne peux plus rien faire parce que hors de la période de renvoi.
> D'ailleurs, encore une question, ce problème est reconnu et couvert par Apple pendant la période de garantie ? Et on peut se servir de l'iPad pendant combien de temps avant de l'échanger, parce qu'on peut imaginer s'en servir pendant plusieurs semaines, voire mois et aller le faire échanger ensuite pour en avoir un neuf sous la main.



A priori tu peux l'échanger quand tu veux. Du moins dans un Store.


----------



## Cyrus137 (24 Juin 2011)

tu t'en fou , 

ton Ipad est garentie 1 ans, (au minimum)

si tu decide de la renvoiyer apres 10 mois d'utilisation, 
et que tu prouve par A + B qu'il a un defaut de dalle...

il essayerons de réparer .....  , 

et il réparerons ou il échangerons, 

mais  le nouvel Ipad éventuellement recu , n'aura pas une autre garantie d'un an...


----------



## atmane (24 Juin 2011)

apres 4 échange auprès de la fnac depuis la sortie du produit jai enfin eu un produit avec une toute legere fuite en bas de l'écran.
je le garde, je l'échangerai dans le cadre de la garantie une fois le problème resolu

fabrication semaine 21
Serial number: DN6FQ41.....
Name: iPad 2
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi-GSM
Generation: 2
ModelCode: 
Machine Model: iPad2,2
Model introduced: 2011
Production year: 2011
Production week: 21 (May)
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Screen size: 9 inch
Screen resolution: 1024x768 pixels
Colour: White
Capacity: 64GB


----------



## murphy33 (28 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai lu vos messages avec intérêt et je viens apporter ma contribution à cette discussion.

J'ai acheté mon 1er IPAD 2 à Boulanger à la mi-mai. Bien entendu, sur commande mais, avec grande surprise, disponible 4 jours après. Je vais donc chercher mon bijou, le déballe tranquillement chez moi et là, horreur, la coque de mon ipad rayé, de partout : l'impression que l'appareil était un modèle expo.
Ni une ni deux, je repars au magasin, le gars du SAV fait l'innocent style, "je les vois pas vos rayures..." : je l'arrête net et exige un échange.
On me l'accepte et je reçois le 2ème ipad le 24 mai. Je déballe le bébé : pas de rayures mais grosses fuites de lumière sur l'écran. Furieux, je décide d'aller direct à l'apple store de Bordeaux pour expliquer mon cas.
J'ai été super bien reçu et là le Génius constate le problème et sans discuter me dit que l'échange est largement mérité lol. Par contre pas de stock.
Semaine d'après, coup de fil d'apple : mon nouvel ipad est arrivé. Je vais donc le chercher le 06/06 et je demande à vérifier s'il n'y a pas de fuite de lumière. Le vendeur vérifie sous le bar et me dit que tout est nickel. Je rentre chez moi, vérifie et effectivement tout est nickel. Juste une sorte de longue poussière de 1 cm sous l'écran en haut à gauche mais qui ne se voit pas écran allumé. Je décide de le garder comme ça, content que ces problèmes soientt finis. Malheureusement, semaine dernière, 1 pixel qui crame (petit mais voyant sur fond blanc). Je me dis, qu'avec le temps, je n'y ferai plus attention mais c'est le contraire qui se produit : je ne vois plus que ça !!!
Je décide d'appeler l'apple store de bordeaux ce matin et là on me dit que c'est pas normal et que la garantie fonctionne : il me fixe un RDV et je vais donc à nouveau expliquer mon cas (la honte à force mais tant pis).
Je tombe sur une vendeuse charmante mais débutante. Elle ne sait pas trop si c'est un pixel mort ou une poussière...Elle appelle son collègue qui vient regarder et qui fait comme s'il ne voyait presque rien pour dire finalement, même si c'est un pixel mort, je crois qu'on ne pourra rien faire vu qu'il y'en a  qu'un... il faut appeler un responsable Monsieur...je reste calme et là un responsable arrive, tape le mot "vert uni" sur google ! et dit "c'est un pixel mort, on échange..." il en profite pour me dire qu'il trouve également mon écran tactile "très dur" au défilement...
Voilà, j'attends donc qu'on m'appelle pour mon 4ème Ipad et là, j'avoue que j'ai peur d'un nouveau problème...

Pour info, mon dernier ipad avec le pixel mort avait été produit semaine 22 (china-foxcom) et le précédent avec la fuite de lumière semaine 17 (china)

Heureusement que le SAV apple est en empathie avec ses clients parce que franchement, j'ai jamais eu autant de problèmes avec ça avec la pomme.

Bonne soirée


----------



## leptitmanu (30 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je dois passer récupèrer le mien demain à la FNAC

Je vous dirai ce qu'il en est des fuites éventuelles

manu


----------



## murphy33 (30 Juin 2011)

Coup de fil d'apple pour procéder à l'échange (ça traine pas). J'irai le récupérer demain.


----------



## Jay5962 (1 Juillet 2011)

murphy33 a dit:


> Ni une ni deux, je repars au magasin, le gars du SAV fait l'innocent style, "je les vois pas.... .....j'ai jamais eu autant de problèmes avec ça avec la pomme.



Jai eu aussi chez un magasin Apple agré (franchisé) un magnifique vendeur qui ma dit oh non il n'y a pas de fuite de lumière . Après insistance il vérifie dans sa cave  avec deux de ses collègues :mouais: et pareil il me dit que c'est dans ma tête il n'y a rien, résultat je suis reparti et j'ai appelé Apple, qui eu mon appelé UPS pour un échange. Et la ... J'ai un iPad .... Avec encore des fuites LOL


----------



## murphy33 (1 Juillet 2011)

Tu as bien fais d'appeler directement apple : ils vont te le changer. Moi, j'ai la chance d'avoir depuis peu un apple store sur Bordeaux. Résultat, super accueil et ils discutent pas. Je viens de récuperer mon nouvel ipad. Donc après inspection :

-Aucune fuite de lumière
-Et surtout aucun pixel de mort.
-Seul hic, 2 égratignures sur la coque arrière de 5 mm mais bon, c'est pas catastrophique donc j'arrête là.

J'ai discuté avec le Genius et je lui ai parlé du problème de fuite de lumière que beaucoup de personnes semblaient rencontrer : il a fait l'étonné (c'est de bonne guerre !)

En conclusion et si c'était à refaire, j'attendrais 6 mois mini pour acheter un produit nouveau de chez apple (ce que je fais pour mon iphone). Cela étant, le SAV est vraiment TOP.


----------



## leptitmanu (1 Juillet 2011)

Pour info, aucune fuite de lumière sur le mien récupéré hier

Peut-être un coup de bol ...surement la certitude que des modèles exempts de défaut existent


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Juillet 2011)

leptitmanu a dit:


> Pour info, aucune fuite de lumière sur le mien récupéré hier
> 
> Peut-être un coup de bol ...surement la certitude que des modèles exempts de défaut existent




C'est ta semaine de chance !....Joue au loto, vite !!!


----------



## Mouette03 (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'en suis a mon 7ème ipad pour fuites de lumière ainsi que un modele qui avait lécran qui ce decollait. el je vient de recevoir le 7ème presque pas de fuite de lumière mais de la poussière dans le coin supérieur gauche.

A croire que je peux avoir aucun modèle parfait !!

:mouais: Heureusement que les processeurs ne sont pas fabriqué chez apple car ils y en auraient 1 sur 10 qui fonctionnerait à cause de la poussières à lintérieur.


----------



## murphy33 (2 Juillet 2011)

Mouette03 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'en suis a mon 7ème ipad pour fuites de lumière ainsi que un modele qui avait lécran qui ce decollait. el je vient de recevoir le 7ème presque pas de fuite de lumière mais de la poussière dans le coin supérieur gauche.
> 
> ...



C'est vraiment pas cool ! Gros problème de finition sur cet iPad 2 dû sûrement  à une grosse production couplée à un service qualité qui ne suit pas...En tout cas, pour moi je reste avec mon 4eme iPad legerement egratigné sur la coque et finalement un très leger effet mura coté gauche lorsque la luminosité est élevée...


----------



## bambougroove (2 Juillet 2011)

atmane a dit:


> apres 4 échange auprès de la fnac depuis la sortie du produit jai enfin eu un produit avec une toute legere fuite en bas de l'écran.
> je le garde, je l'échangerai dans le cadre de la garantie une fois le problème resolu


Idem auprès de l'AppleStore en ligne, pour un modèle 16Go Wifi, 4 exemplaires au total.

Pour le 3ème c'était un échange par le SAV (pas normal puisque j'étais dans le délai de 14 jours) et j'ai reçu un iPad fabriqué début mars : le pire pour l'effet Mura.
J'ai râlé pendant 1h au téléphone avec différents interlocuteurs du Service Clients de l'AS en ligne (dont un qui a eu le culot de me dire que le délai des 14 jours était dépassé !) et j'ai finalement obtenu l'échange par un neuf fabriqué semaine 24 et un geste commercial de 100 euros (promis dès le 1er échange).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h04 ----------




murphy33 a dit:


> Gros problème de finition sur cet iPad 2 dû sûrement  à une grosse production couplée à un service qualité qui ne suit pas...


Les contrôles qualité n'existent quasiment plus, les entreprises et pas seulement dans le domaine informatique préfèrent assumer les retours qui leur coutent moins cher jusqu'à un certain pourcentage ...


----------



## murphy33 (2 Juillet 2011)

En tout cas, c'est rageant tout ça...J'ai toujours acheté apple pour la qualité des ses produits et là avec cet ipad, je n'ai finalement jamais eu un produit neuf, sans défaut : c'est fou quand même !


----------



## bambougroove (2 Juillet 2011)

murphy33 a dit:


> En tout cas, c'est rageant tout ça...J'ai toujours acheté apple pour la qualité des ses produits et là avec cet ipad, je n'ai finalement jamais eu un produit neuf, sans défaut : c'est fou quand même !


J'ai eu le même problème avec l'iMac 27" i7 sorti fin 2009 > 5 exemplaires pour en avoir un correct (sans jaunisse de l'écran ni DD bruyant/suractif). 

Concernant les générations ultérieures certains problèmes n'étaient toujours pas réglés ou de nouveaux apparaissaient, *bref la "qualité Apple" ce n'est plus une constante ni un point positif par rapport à la concurrence* : d'une part parce que les composants sont les mêmes que pour les PC et en plus généralement de gamme moyenne, et d'autre part la qualité de fabrication est très aléatoire, notamment depuis le tout "made in China", qui plus est sans contrôle de qualité.

PS : j'utilise les produits Apple depuis le début (Apple II), et le dernier achat qui ne m'a causé aucun souci c'est un MacBook Pro 17" du début 2008.


----------



## murphy33 (3 Juillet 2011)

Incompréhensible : après 2 jours d'utilisation de mon nouvel ipad, des fuites de lumières sont apparues côté gauche essentiellement. Inutile qu'en regardant un film dans le noir, ça se voit...je suis deg  Je sais plus quoi faire


----------



## bambougroove (3 Juillet 2011)

murphy33 a dit:


> je suis deg  Je sais plus quoi faire


Yes, c'est désespérant après de multiples échanges et plusieurs mois après la sortie :mouais:

Les fuites de lumière de mon 4ème iPad 2 sont discrètes (de l'ordre des 2 du haut sur tes photos), je l'ai prêté quelques jours et quand je le récupère je vérifie si cela ne s'est pas aggravé ... je serais encore dans les délais pour un éventuel remboursement !!


----------



## murphy33 (3 Juillet 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Yes, c'est désespérant après de multiples échanges et plusieurs mois après la sortie :mouais:



Ouais 4 échanges au total ! Et là je pense que demain j'appelle Apple pour un nouvel échange : je vais pousser gentiment ma gueulante : après tout c'est pas normal de devoir accepter ces défauts...en tout cas,j'espère que pour toi, ça ne va pas empirer...


----------



## murphy33 (4 Juillet 2011)

Petite info : à l'Apple store de Bordeaux, on m'a dit que si on avait déjà échangé une fois son iPad pour fuite de lumière , un deuxième échange était impossible pour le même cas


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Juillet 2011)

murphy33 a dit:


> Petite info : à l'Apple store de Bordeaux, on m'a dit que si on avait déjà échangé une fois son iPad pour fuite de lumière , un deuxième échange était impossible pour le même cas





Si maintenant ce sont les vendeurs de chez Apple qui réécrivent le code civil et celui de la consommation......


Tout acheteur est couvert par la garantie des vices cachés : articles 1641 à 1649 du Code civil et la garantie de conformité : articles L.211-11 et s. du Code de la consommation. Pour rappel le défaut caché est interprété comme un défaut dont si tu en avais eu connaissance au moment de l'achat mais que tu n'as pu découvrir que par la suite, tu n'aurais pas acheté le dit produit en tout cas pas au prix fixé.

Mais effectivement ils peuvent ne plus te l'échanger et....... te le rembourser ou mais là ça coûte pour un "simple" Ipad demander l'intervention  d'un expert qui pourrait décider que tu peux garder l'Ipad et que te soit remboursé un montant lié à ton préjudice.

Si un acheteur voulait pousser la "plaisanterie" il est possible dans un délai de 2 ans de demander des dommages et intérêts s'il peut prouver que le vendeur lui a cédé un bien dont il avait pleinement conscience des défauts..... 

Un rappel à la loi devrait permettre aux Bordelais d'avoir droit à leur échange tant qu'ils ne sont pas pleinement satisfait....


----------



## murphy33 (4 Juillet 2011)

Ils ont fini par accepter l'échange après l'intervention d'un responsable ;-) mais si on les écoute, je suis le seul à avoir ces  problèmes...Pas de chance !  l'assistance technique qui m'avait ouvert un dossier m'a avoué que ce problème était récurrent (problème à priori maitrisé : la preuve !)


----------



## Firestorm_67 (6 Juillet 2011)

Moi j'ai échangé 6 fois mon iPad 2 à cause de ses fameuses fuites de lumière, et si il n'avait pas de fuite il était rayé.
A cas exceptionnel, situation exceptionnel, ils ont cherché le dernier appareil hier et vont procéder à un remboursement et ceux malgré que je l'ai acheté chez un revendeur et non sur leur site. Ils ont dû contacter la maison au Etats-Unis avant de pouvoir prendre la décision car en temps normal ils ne remboursent pas.

En tous cas moi j'arrête là, je vais sagement attendre le 3.


----------



## karanda (8 Juillet 2011)

A l'AppleStore du Louvre j'avais le choix entre un échange et un remboursement. (J'ai acheté mon IPad 2 à Auchan).
Suite à mon échange j'ai toujours des problèmes de luminosité... Donc je me tâte à faire pareil que toi....


----------



## Firestorm_67 (8 Juillet 2011)

Au pire essaye encore 1 échange, tu auras peut-être le bon !
Tu as de la chance d'avoir accès à un Apple Store donc n'hésite pas. Le plus proche de chez moi est a 400 km... Donc pour moi tout s'est passé par téléphone et transporteurs :mouais:


----------



## akamatzuken (8 Juillet 2011)

T'en a un à Luxembourg Ville et à Zurich.


----------



## albedo83 (9 Juillet 2011)

J'en ai aussi comme beaucoup, par contre de la à dire que c'est gênant, franchement à part à être dans le noir a avoir des pages très sombres, le problème est à relativiser.
En fait j'ai remarqué le phénomène quand les gens ont commencé à en parler, bien sur, c'est pas top mais de la à dire que c'est une gène
En tout cas je ne tenterais pas un échange en vain pour pas mieux, en utilisation normale, ça ne pose aucun soucis (et j'en ai pas mal quand même).
Pour exemple j'ai développé une appli de gestions photos avec aperçu sur fond noir, personne n'a rien remarqué, alors que lumières éteintes , c'est flagrant, mais bon ... aucun retour, faut pas trop se prendre la tête


----------



## worldice (9 Juillet 2011)

Devinez quoi :

J'ai fait un tour dans la (petite) Fnac du coin et les 6 iPad étaient touchés, et pas qu'un peu...

Malgré la grande luminosité du magasin, les fuites étaient largement visibles même sans fond noir ! Ce problème ne régresse donc pas au fil du temps, pire, il est amplifié !


----------



## Padawanlady (9 Juillet 2011)

le mien est toujours parfait ! achete fin mai au AS Ste Catherine à Montreal... c'est un 32g Blanc en Wifi... c'est un pur bonheur que j emmene de ce pas en vacances dans le sud...


----------



## murphy33 (11 Juillet 2011)

La perspicacité a payé : le 5eme échange se solde par un produit quasi parfait  : les fuites sont tellement faibles que je vais le garder comme ça. Pas de rayures ni de pixels morts. Ça fait plaisir !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (12 Juillet 2011)

murphy33 a dit:


> La perspicacité a payé : le 5eme échange se solde par un produit quasi parfait  : les fuites sont tellement faibles que je vais le garder comme ça. Pas de rayures ni de pixels morts. Ça fait plaisir !



Super !! Content pour toi 

Il s'agit d'un iPad neuf ? reconditionné ? Si c'était le début de la fin des problèmes d'écran ce serait bien 

Car c'est pour cette raison que j'attends encore avant mon achat :sleep:


----------



## murphy33 (12 Juillet 2011)

Huumm je pense qu'il est reconditionné :

Serial number: DN6FP
Name: iPad 2
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi
Generation: 2
ModelCode: 
Machine Model: iPad2,1
Model introduced: 2011
Production year: 2011
Production week: 20 (May)
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Screen size: 9 inch
Screen resolution: 1024x768 pixels
Colour: Black
Capacity: 32GB
Factory: DN (China, Chengdu - Foxconn)


----------



## SEBi67 (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de faire une demande de renvoi de mon iPad2 pour un problème d'écran qui est mal collé. En l'inclinant, on voit le rétro éclairage et on saperçoit qu'il manque de la colle comme vous pouvez le constater sur les photos.
Quelqu'un a t'il eu ce probleme ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Juillet 2011)

SEBi67 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens de faire une demande de renvoi de mon iPad2 pour un problème d'écran qui est mal collé. En l'inclinant, on voit le rétro éclairage et on saperçoit qu'il manque de la colle comme vous pouvez le constater sur les photos.
> Quelqu'un a t'il eu ce probleme ?



Bonjour et bienvenue à toi 

Ah oui c'est très net sur tes photos, tu l'as acheté quand ? C'est un modèle du refurb ? 

Je n'ai pas encore d'iPad 2 mais d'autres personnes vont sans doute pouvoir te répondre


----------



## SEBi67 (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour Yoskiz,

Ce n'est pas un refurbs, je l'ai acheté sur l'apple store. Commandé le 20 juin et reçu le 28 juin. Cest un modèle récent quand je regarde les informations sur internet:

Name: *iPad 2*
Group1: *iPad*
Group2: *WiFi*
Generation: *2*
ModelCode: 
Machine Model: *iPad2,1*
Model introduced: 2011
Production year: 2011
Production week: 26  (July)
Family name: *Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)*
Screen size: *9 inch*
Screen resolution: *1024x768 pixels*
Colour: *Black*
Capacity: *16GB*
Factory: *DQ* (China)

Par contre je n'avais aucun problème de fuite de lumiere.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Juillet 2011)

SEBi67 a dit:


> Production week: 26  (July)



Tu veux dire 'Jun' et non 'July' pour le mois de production ? 

Il y a eu des cas d'écran qui se décolle, je crois qu'il y a un topic à ce sujet ICI


----------



## SEBi67 (14 Juillet 2011)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Tu veux dire 'Jun' et non 'July' pour le mois de production ?
> 
> Il y a eu des cas d'écran qui se décolle, je crois qu'il y a un topic à ce sujet ICI




En fait quand je cherche les infos grace au numero de serie sur le site : http://www.chipmunk.nl/cgi-fast/applemodel.cgi
ça me dit july mais il doit y avoir une erreur il doit bien etre fabriqué semaine 26 soit fin juin 

Merci pour le lien.


----------



## bambougroove (15 Juillet 2011)

SEBi67 a dit:


> En fait quand je cherche les infos grace au numero de serie sur le site : http://www.chipmunk.nl/cgi-fast/applemodel.cgi
> ça me dit july mais il doit y avoir une erreur il doit bien etre fabriqué semaine 26 soit fin juin


En Chine la semaine 26 est à cheval sur juin et juillet : http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/custom.html?year=2011&country=41&wno=1&hol=0&holm=1&df=1

Par ailleurs, j'ai conservé mon 4ème iPad 2 reçu le 27 juin qui présente de très légères fuites de lumières ... qui passeraient quasiment inaperçues pour un non "initié" 
Le geste commercial de 100 euros (promis dès le 1er échange) m'a aidé dans cette décision ...

Contrairement à un membre du forum qui en parlait plus haut, les fuites n'ont pas empiré ... du moins pour le moment !


----------



## leptitmanu (15 Juillet 2011)

Si ca peut aider, le mien qui n'a aucune fuite é été produit semaine 24 chez DN

Serial number: *DN6F*
Name: *iPad 2*
Group1: *iPad*
Group2: *WiFi*
Generation: *2*
ModelCode: 
Machine Model: *iPad2,1*
Model introduced: 2011
Production year: 2011
Production week: 24  (June)
Family name: *Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)*
Screen size: *9 inch*
Screen resolution: *1024x768 pixels*
Colour: *Black*
Capacity: *32GB*
Factory: *DN* (China, Chengdu - Foxconn)


----------



## SEBi67 (15 Juillet 2011)

SEBi67 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens de faire une demande de renvoi de mon iPad2 pour un problème d'écran qui est mal collé. En l'inclinant, on voit le rétro éclairage et on saperçoit qu'il manque de la colle comme vous pouvez le constater sur les photos.
> Quelqu'un a t'il eu ce probleme ?



Ca y est, UPS est venu récupérer l'iPad aujourd'hui ( vendredi 15 juillet  )  à 13h30. Pour l'instant c'est rapide !!! 

Sur le suivi UPS, il est marqué que l'iPad doit arrivé au SAV Lundi, 18/07/2011, avant la fin de la journée.

Je vous tiens au courant pour la suite... ( fuites de lumière, décollement d'écran  ... etc...)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (17 Juillet 2011)

Hello 

Oú en est-on pour les problèmes de fuites de lumières ? 

Il semble qu'il y ait moins de nouveaux messages sur ce topic, c'est un bon signe ?


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (17 Juillet 2011)

Salut,
Perso j'ai demandé récemment un échange pour mon second iPad qui ne souffrait pas de fuites mais dont l'écran avait la jaunisse. J'ai donc recu mon 3ème ipad la semaine dernière. Verdict: je crois que cest le bon! Quasiment pas de fuites et un écran sensiblement moins jaune (s/n: DN6FQ). C'est un refurb ou plus exactement un réparé (l'écran a dû être remplacé car il y a de légères traces sur les pourtours et le bouton home affleure un peu). Voilà je considère ces quelques défauts comme acceptables, car de toute façon je me suis résolu à croire que l'iPad parfait n'existe pas.


----------



## MONTRSUP (17 Juillet 2011)

Oui bonjour à tous je viens de demander au vendeur commercial de chez apple ,hier aprés midi les nouveau stock actuellement non plus ce problème ,version serie DN6G ,le vendeur me la bien montrer sur l'écran,écran bien noir tout autour, avec la luminosité au maximun, voila, enfin.


----------



## SEBi67 (17 Juillet 2011)

MONTRSUP a dit:


> Oui bonjour à tous je viens de demander au vendeur commercial de chez apple ,hier aprés midi les nouveau stock actuellement non plus ce problème ,version serie DN6G ,le vendeur me la bien montrer sur l'écran,écran bien noir tout autour, avec la luminosité au maximun, voila, enfin.



Merci pour l'info 
Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle 

Mais je pense que pour moi le SAV ne va pas me renvoyer un modèle récent  pour mon problème d'écran mal collé


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (17 Juillet 2011)

MONTRSUP a dit:


> Oui bonjour à tous je viens de demander au vendeur commercial de chez apple ,hier aprés midi les nouveau stock actuellement non plus ce problème ,version serie DN6G ,le vendeur me la bien montrer sur l'écran,écran bien noir tout autour, avec la luminosité au maximun, voila, enfin.



Super nouvelle ça merci pour cette info 
Je sens que je ne vais pas tarder à me l'offir


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (18 Juillet 2011)

MONTRSUP a dit:


> Oui bonjour à tous je viens de demander au vendeur commercial de chez apple ,hier aprés midi les nouveau stock actuellement non plus ce problème ,version serie DN6G ,le vendeur me la bien montrer sur l'écran,écran bien noir tout autour, avec la luminosité au maximun, voila, enfin.



Humm, "DN6G" ne semble pas correspondre à un numéro de série connu... Tu es sûr de toi?


----------



## murphy33 (18 Juillet 2011)

Salut,  et bien j'ai inspecté mon iPad et je me suis rendu compte que j'avais le même problème sur 3-4cm environ a droite de la cam. Décidément, cette tablette est très mal finie ( le zéro défaut ne semble pas existé,en tout cas pour moi)
Mais bon, perso je vais le garder comme ça : ça me gêne pas. Je vais quand même surveiller l'évolution...


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (19 Juillet 2011)

murphy33 a dit:


> ( le zéro défaut ne semble pas existé,en tout cas pour moi)



Si si, dans les applestores...


----------



## murphy33 (19 Juillet 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Si si, dans les applestores...



Tu crois ? parce que le mien provient d'un apple store (celui de bordeaux en l'occurence) et les 3 autres précédents avec défauts aussi...


----------



## MONTRSUP (19 Juillet 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Humm, "DN6G" ne semble pas correspondre à un numéro de série connu... Tu es sûr de toi?


Si numero de serie c'est les nouveaus;


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (19 Juillet 2011)

murphy33 a dit:


> Tu crois ? parce que le mien provient d'un apple store (celui de bordeaux en l'occurence) et les 3 autres précédents avec défauts aussi...



Je voulais parler des iPad de démo 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------




MONTRSUP a dit:


> Si numero de serie c'est les nouveaus;



Ca m'étonne un peu, le site www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html ne reconnait pas ces digits. Tu peux préciser les 5 premières lettres de ces nouveaux s/n?


----------



## SEBi67 (19 Juillet 2011)

SEBi67 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens de faire une demande de renvoi de mon iPad2 pour un problème d'écran qui est mal collé. En l'inclinant, on voit le rétro éclairage et on saperçoit qu'il manque de la colle comme vous pouvez le constater sur les photos.
> Quelqu'un a t'il eu ce probleme ?




Suite de mon problème...

Le SAV n'a pas vu la panne !!!   
Donc ils me renvoient mon ipad mais avec en cadeau la mise à jour qui empêche de jailbreaker !!!   Super apple ne changez rien  !!!  

Maintenant jattends de le recevoir et je le renvois...  :rateau:

Voici le mail que j'ai reçu:

Madame, Monsieur,

  Merci d'avoir choisi le service AppleCare. 

  Nos techniciens ont réalisé des tests de diagnostic complets sur votre  IPAD 2 et n'ont pas été en mesure de reproduire le ou les problèmes  mentionnés lors de votre demande de réparation. Nous vous confirmons  qu'à l'issue des tests réalisés, votre produit répond aux spécifications  d'Apple en matière de performances, d'aptitude à l'emploi et/ou de  fonctionnalité.

  Dans le cadre de nos procédures d'évaluation et de test, nous avons  installé sur votre produit les plus récentes mises à jour des logiciels  et du logiciel interne. Nous vous renvoyons maintenant votre produit.  Vous devriez le recevoir sous deux jours ouvrés, accompagné d'une lettre  comprenant plus de détails sur notre évaluation ainsi que des conseils  de dépannage.

A suivre....


----------



## MacSedik (19 Juillet 2011)

SEBi67 a dit:


> Suite de mon problème...
> 
> Le SAV n'a pas vu la panne !!!
> Donc ils me renvoient mon ipad mais avec en cadeau la mise à jour qui empêche de jailbreaker !!!   Super apple ne changez rien  !!!
> ...


 j'ai eu la même lettre mot pour mot...il y a un an jour pour jour concernant mon iPad 1 j'ai un conseil a donner à ceux qui n'ont que des fuites de lumière peu visible gardez le votre iPad j'ai fais de même et à force je n'y porte même plus attention! 
enjoy
PS: j'ai des fuites de luminosité sur mon iPad 1 à côté des boutons volume, quand on regarde un fond noir dans la pénombre.


----------



## SEBi67 (19 Juillet 2011)

MacSedik a dit:


> j'ai eu la même lettre mot pour mot...il y a un an jour pour jour concernant mon iPad 1 j'ai un conseil a donner à ceux qui n'ont que des fuites de lumière peu visible gardez le votre iPad j'ai fais de même et à force je n'y porte même plus attention!
> enjoy
> PS: j'ai des fuites de luminosité sur mon iPad 1 à côté des boutons volume, quand on regarde un fond noir dans la pénombre.




Et tu l'as renvoyé ou tu l'as gardé ? parce que pour moi c'est pour l'écran qui est mal collé.


----------



## MacSedik (19 Juillet 2011)

SEBi67 a dit:


> Et tu l'as renvoyé ou tu l'as gardé ? parce que pour moi c'est pour l'écran qui est mal collé.



ton iPad a un problème plus grave que le mien c'est vrai je l'avais remarqué. je te conseille d'aller à un Apple store ou un reseller près de chez toi, car c'est sûr tu ne vas pas le garder dans cet Etat.


----------



## murphy33 (19 Juillet 2011)

Moi aussi mon écran est "mal collé" sauf que je ne m'en suis aperçu que lorsque j'ai lu ton post. En ce qui me concerne, je garde mon iPad comme tel car je ne vois la lumière qu'en inclinant fortement la tablette...donc vu que j'en suis À mon 5 ème iPad, je capitule LOL et je ne veux surtout pas passer en 4.3.4  
Comme le dit oliveroudoudou, il n'y a peut être que les iPad en demo dans les applestore qui sont nickels  
Après, je comprends que ça t'agace...surtout si c'est ton 1er échange (après on s'y fait ) Tu avais fais une demande de réparation en ligne ou tu as appelé Apple avant ?


----------



## SEBi67 (19 Juillet 2011)

murphy33 a dit:


> Moi aussi mon écran est "mal collé" sauf que je ne m'en suis aperçu que lorsque j'ai lu ton post. En ce qui me concerne, je garde mon iPad comme tel car je ne vois la lumière qu'en inclinant fortement la tablette...donc vu que j'en suis À mon 5 ème iPad, je capitule LOL et je ne veux surtout pas passer en 4.3.4
> Comme le dit oliveroudoudou, il n'y a peut être que les iPad en demo dans les applestore qui sont nickels
> Après, je comprends que ça t'agace...surtout si c'est ton 1er échange (après on s'y fait ) Tu avais fais une demande de réparation en ligne ou tu as appelé Apple avant ?



J'avais fait la demande de réparation en ligne. 
Pour moi c'est pareil, c'est en inclinant fortement la tablette que je le vois  et sur les photos que j'ai mis sur le site j'avais mis la luminosité au maximum c'est peut être pour ça que le SAV n'a rien vu :mouais: . Tu peux mettre des photos de ton problème d'écran ? 

Je pense que plusieurs personnes ont ce problème plus ou moins prononcé sur leur ipad. Donc si vous voyez ce problème, signalez-le sur le forum s'il vous plait  merci 

Pour moi, maintenant je me tâte à le faire changer parce que je souhaite continuer à jailbreaker mon ipad 
Donc je vais attendre de recevoir mon ipad du SAV et si c'est bien le mien ( même numero de serie ) comme c'est prévu, je vais peut etre le garder parce que bien que le sav ait mis le firmware 4.3.4 (comme ils l'ont précisé dans le mail qu'ils m'ont envoyé) , j'avais fait une sauvegarde de l'ECID SHSH du firmware 4.3.3 donc je pourrai toujours le jailbreaker  en le downgradant 

Alors que si je prend le risque de faire un échange, le nouvel ipad sera sans doute en 4.3.4 et sans sauvegarde shsh adieu le jailbreak  et même s'il n'est pas en 4.3.4 en cas de problème avec le jailbreak ou s'il faut que je réinstalle je serai obligé d'installer la dernière mise à jour parce que apple ne "signe" plus le firmware 4.3.3 depuis le 18 juillet comme c'est marqué ici:
http://iphone.ouioui-online.fr/Firmwares-iPhonesOS-iOS/pages/ecid_shsh/ecid_shsh.html

Voila, donc je pense que je vais faire comme toi murphy33, je vais surveiller et dans tous les cas j'ai encore presque 1 an pour l'échanger ou le faire réparer  ce qui laissera peut être le temps à comex de jailbreaker  l'ios 5


----------



## murphy33 (20 Juillet 2011)

Bien joué pour la sauvegarde de ton shsh Effectivement c'est un point très important à prendre en compte dans le cas d'un échange...moi en tout cas j'ai fais mon choix :love:
Je t'enverrai demain une photo de mon problème.


----------



## SEBi67 (20 Juillet 2011)

murphy33 a dit:


> Bien joué pour la sauvegarde de ton shsh Effectivement c'est un point très important à prendre en compte dans le cas d'un échange...moi en tout cas j'ai fais mon choix :love:
> Je t'enverrai demain une photo de mon problème.



OK merci


----------



## SEBi67 (20 Juillet 2011)

Ca y est j'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon ipad 2 de retour du SAV apple 
C'est bien celui que je leur avais envoyé vendredi 
Donc il n'ont rien fait, comme prévu, sauf qu'il m'ont installé ( comme c'était marqué de leur mail) la version 4.3.4  
Donc je viens juste de downgrader mon ipad en 4.3.3 ( via le serveur de cydia) et de jailbreaker avec jailbreakme et tout fontionne 

Par contre je voulais downgrader en utilisant tinyumbrella avec le shsh que j'avais sauvegarder sur mon PC et ça n'a pas fonctionné :mouais: ça m'a mit: ..... une erreur inconnue s'est produite (20)  donc j'ai laissé tombé et je suis passé par cydia ( merci sauryk  ) Si quelqu'un peut me dire ce que j'ai loupé ou ce que je devais faire pour ne pas avoir cette erreur, je le remercie d'avance 

Voila, mon problème sarrête là pour le moment, je vais garder mon ipad2 4.3.3  et ne plus faire une fixation sur ce problème. 

Pour ceux qui veulent voir s'ils ont aussi "l'écran mal collé" qui est acceptable pour apple :rateau: ils vous suffit de prendre une photo en mettant le doigt sur l'objectif de l'ipad pour faire une photo noir, ensuite se mettre dans une pièce sombre, mettre la luminosté de l'ipad au maximum avec la photo noire en fond d'écran et incliner lipad au maximum en regardant tout le tour si vous voyez de la lumière 
Je pense que ça se produit surtout du coté droit de l'ipad parce qu'il y à moins de "couches de joint"


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,
Il existe une solution alternative à ton problème si tu acceptes de débourser 79: tu prends l'Applecare et tu refais une demande de remplacement (en prétextant par exemple que ton décollement d'écran s'est accru). Apple t'enverra alors un iPad d'échange en premier, et une fois celui-ci reçu tu leur renverras le tien (à moins bien sûr que le nouveau soit pire que le précédent).
Ca m'étonnerait qu'après ça Apple vienne te demander de renvoyer l'iPad d'échange...


----------



## Lamar (21 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous,

après avoir essayé pendant plusieurs jours, je pense pouvoir affirmer que je n'ai pas (ou presque pas) de problèmes de fuite de lumière ou d'écran mal collé. Je dis presque pas, parce qu'il est possible que dans un angle il y ait un petit halo, mais ce n'est perceptible que si on le cherche vraiment, luminosité à fond (ce que je ne fais jamais). J'ai aussi une petite tache verte, au milieu du quart inférieur gauche de l'écran, c'est une sorte de zone lumineuse, verte, de un demi cm de diamètre environ. Là encore, perceptible seulement dans certaines circonstances. Avez-vous des idées de ce que cela puisse être ?


----------



## southpark (22 Juillet 2011)

vous aviez vu cette info :confuses:

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/63966/le_pdg_de_lg_confirme_l_arrivee_d_un_ecran_retina_sur_les_ipad/

ça promet si LG fait comme l'Ipad 2


----------



## albedo83 (23 Juillet 2011)

Pinaise c'est quoi ce problème, des fuites j'en ai sur mes 3 ipads de dev, ok c'est pas top pour du apple, mais franchement de là à dire que c'est une gêne faut pas abuser, moi plutôt qu'un échange apple, faites un échange android, comme ça le sujet ne séternisera plus. Tant bien même ce serait résolu, vous viendrez vous plaindre avec la colorimetrie ou autre chose, c'est une tablette pas un pc...


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (23 Juillet 2011)

albedo83 a dit:


> Pinaise c'est quoi ce problème, des fuites j'en ai sur mes 3 ipads de dev, ok c'est pas top pour du apple, mais franchement de là à dire que c'est une gêne faut pas abuser, moi plutôt qu'un échange apple, faites un échange android, comme ça le sujet ne séternisera plus. Tant bien même ce serait résolu, vous viendrez vous plaindre avec la colorimetrie ou autre chose, c'est une tablette pas un pc...



Ben si ca te gêne pas d'être un mouton qui accepte tout sans broncher ok pas de probleme par contre tu peux aller troller ailleurs. C'est pas pour rien que ce thread a dépassé les 60 pages merci.


----------



## murphy33 (24 Juillet 2011)

SEBi67 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent voir s'ils ont aussi "l'écran mal collé" qui est acceptable pour apple :rateau: ils vous suffit de prendre une photo en mettant le doigt sur l'objectif de l'ipad pour faire une photo noir, ensuite se mettre dans une pièce sombre, mettre la luminosté de l'ipad au maximum avec la photo noire en fond d'écran et incliner lipad au maximum en regardant tout le tour si vous voyez de la lumière
> Je pense que ça se produit surtout du coté droit de l'ipad parce qu'il y à moins de "couches de joint"


Voilà le résultat en inclinant fortement la tablette, luminosité à fond...Ça ne me gêne pas puisque ce problème est invisible en condition normale d'utilisation. Cela, étant, ça reste moyen en terme de finition...made in


----------



## murphy33 (24 Juillet 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Il existe une solution alternative à ton problème si tu acceptes de débourser 79: tu prends l'Applecare et tu refais une demande de remplacement (en prétextant par exemple que ton décollement d'écran s'est accru). Apple t'enverra alors un iPad d'échange en premier, et une fois celui-ci reçu tu leur renverras le tien (à moins bien sûr que le nouveau soit pire que le précédent).
> Ca m'étonnerait qu'après ça Apple vienne te demander de renvoyer l'iPad d'échange...



Effectivement, lorsque j'ai appelé l'assistance téléphonique d'Apple, le conseiller m'a clairement dit qu'en prenant l'applecare, j'étais sûr d'avoir une tablette nickel en retour et sans attendre...Je trouve ça moyen de devoir payer 79 supplémentaire pour avoir une qualité censé être déjà présente à l'achat...


----------



## Lefenmac (25 Juillet 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Ben si ca te gêne pas d'être un mouton qui accepte tout sans broncher ok pas de probleme par contre tu peux aller troller ailleurs. C'est pas pour rien que ce thread a dépassé les 60 pages merci.




Toi tu es le Jean Moulin de l'Ipad, le Stephane Hessel des fuites de lumière


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2011)

Ouaouhhhh, ça a pris de l'ampleur ce sujet. Et moi qui pensais que j'allais me faire enflammer en ouvrant ce topic. Apparemment le problème n'est toujours pas résolu. Bonne continuation à vous tous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h50 ----------




akamatzuken a dit:


> T'en a un à Luxembourg Ville et à Zurich.



Il n'y a pas d'Apple Store au Luxembourg!!!!!


----------



## funnoam (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour a tous, eh bien c'est exactement pareil de mon côté...

Je suis actuellement aux USA, et j'ai acheté mon iPad 2 il y a 6 jours a l'apple store de San Francisco (en passant, l'apple store claque ^^)
Je n'étais pas au courant de ce problème avant de découvrir ces magnifiques tâches sur fond noir... Et j'ai aussi le problème de l'écran "mal collé", bien que celui-ci ne me gène pas du tout puisque qu'il faut faire pencher l'ipad a 180° pour le voir. 

Voici les infos de l'ipad : 

Serial number: DN6*****DKPH
Name: iPad 2
Group1: iPad
Group2: WiFi
Generation: 2
ModelCode: 
Machine Model: iPad2,1
Model introduced: 2011
Production year: 2011
Production week: 29 (July)
introduced test: GOED
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Screen size: 9 inch
Screen resolution: 1024x768 pixels
Colour: White
Capacity: 16GB
Factory: DN (China, Chengdu - Foxconn)

Je vais attendre de rentrer en france avant d'aller dans un apple store et l'échanger (merci la garantie internationale), mais on sait que même a san francisco, les iPad sont touchés !


----------



## palou2314 (27 Juillet 2011)

> mais on sait que même a san francisco, les iPad sont touchés !


Merci pour l'info 

J'espérais que le problème commençait à s'atténuer.... ben non

j'attends encore un peu avant d'acheter le mien...chez SFR


----------



## dooky (28 Juillet 2011)

Hello,

Je viens de commander le mien en ligne sur Fnac.com..

Avec ma mal chance légendaire sur ce genre de produit, je sens que ca val mal tourner 

Je vous tiens au jus....


----------



## melvyn71 (28 Juillet 2011)

pour ma part j'ai recu mon ipad 2 blanc il y a quelque semaine et je n'est aucune fuite a déplorer ...


----------



## palou2314 (28 Juillet 2011)

> Avec ma mal chance légendaire sur ce genre de produit, je sens que ca val mal tourner


LOL, tiens nous au courant......



> pour ma part j'ai recu mon ipad 2 blanc il y a quelque semaine et je n'est aucune fuite a déplorer ...


Tu l'as acheté sur l'applestore ? c'est un 3G ??

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Lefenmac (28 Juillet 2011)

melvyn71 a dit:


> pour ma part j'ai recu mon ipad 2 blanc il y a quelque semaine et je n'est aucune fuite a déplorer ...



alors si tu es aucune fuite c'est nickel "être ou ne pas être là est la question"


----------



## nicolasdenice (29 Juillet 2011)

Si vous regardez attentivement la pub tv de l'ipad2 quand l'utilisateur regarde le ciel étoilé vers la fin, on observe une fuite de lumière sur l'écran.


----------



## dooky (29 Juillet 2011)

It's not a bug, it's a feature !


----------



## karanda (29 Juillet 2011)

Mdr pour la pub


----------



## bambougroove (29 Juillet 2011)

nicolasdenice a dit:


> Si vous regardez attentivement la pub tv de l'ipad2 quand l'utilisateur regarde le ciel étoilé vers la fin, on observe une fuite de lumière sur l'écran.


Tu parles bien de cette vidéo ? http://www.igen.fr/ipad/nouvelle-pub-apple-pour-l-ipad-2-54102

A quel moment exact de la vidéo et à quel endroit ?
Je viens de la regarder avec la luminosité à fond et je ne remarque rien d'anormal


----------



## SEBi67 (29 Juillet 2011)

murphy33 a dit:


> Voilà le résultat en inclinant fortement la tablette, luminosité à fond...Ça ne me gêne pas puisque ce problème est invisible en condition normale d'utilisation. Cela, étant, ça reste moyen en terme de finition...made in



Merci pour la photo.


----------



## robertodino (29 Juillet 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Tu parles bien de cette vidéo ? http://www.igen.fr/ipad/nouvelle-pub-apple-pour-l-ipad-2-54102
> 
> A quel moment exact de la vidéo et à quel endroit ?
> Je viens de la regarder avec la luminosité à fond et je ne remarque rien d'anormal



Non, je crois quil parle dune autre vidéo...

Tu sais celle ou le type lève liPad vers les étoiles pour utiliser le Gyro.


----------



## bambougroove (30 Juillet 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Non, je crois quil parle dune autre vidéo...
> Tu sais celle ou le type lève liPad vers les étoiles pour utiliser le Gyro.


OK, merci pour la précision ... je ne regarde pas la télé et encore moins les pubs 
Si quelqu'un a un lien, merci d'avance


----------



## dooky (30 Juillet 2011)

Ça y est j'ai reçu l'ipad.... et aussitôt renvoyé :

Pas 1 mais 2 pixels défectueux.

1 qui restait allumé blanc très brillant et 1 mort....

Plus en effet un peu de fuite en bas à droite de l'écran. C'était pas trop génant par contre ca faisait une espèce d'auréole jaunâtre autour de la tache, et cette auréole était plus gênante que la tache en elle même....

Quand je disais que j'étais un poissard avec ce genre de produit....


----------



## palou2314 (31 Juillet 2011)

> Quand je disais que j'étais un poissard avec ce genre de produit....


Bon courage....


----------



## daigoro (1 Août 2011)

idem probleme non detecté par le SAV. pourtant au bout de 4 je sais bien voir le probleme !!
j'attend le retour pour faire un nouvel envoi SAV  une semaine de perdue pour rien


----------



## Cocodu31840 (1 Août 2011)

Moi mon écran est jaune et en plus, il se décolle , j'ai rendez vous mercredi, même si je l'ai depuis le jour de la sortie, je devait attendre de remonter sur Paris... Vous avez des conseil pour leur expliquer et leur faire comprendre rapidement ? Et il faut ramener le chargeur, les écouteurs et la boite ou pas ? 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## palou2314 (1 Août 2011)

Je pense aller dans mon apple store (Lyon) demain dans l'apm pour acheter mon ipad 2 Wifi 16go Blanc

Trop peur d'avoir un pb avec l'écran......

A chaque fois je me dis bon attend un peu mais à force je commence en avoir marre. 

Est ce que je peux ouvrir mon ipad dans l'applestore et s'il y a un pb je peux direct leur redonner ????

Merci d'avance

PS s'il y a un pb , il le reprenne sans faire d'histoire ????

Palou2314


----------



## Lebossflo (1 Août 2011)

Un ipad 2 pourrais PEUT ETRE sortir pour Sansgivine ( a l'othographe près)


----------



## Lefenmac (1 Août 2011)

Lebossflo a dit:


> Un ipad 2 pourrais PEUT ETRE sortir pour Sansgivine ( a l'othographe près)


----------



## ï£¿for ever (2 Août 2011)

Ouais tu peut tout fair dans un apple store meme si tu veux il te l active au cas ou ton ordo est casse et donc tu demande au type en bleu de te l activé il te le ferra et tu en profite de regarder si ton écran  n a pas de fuites de lumières ou même des pixels cassés 
si c est le cas tu luis montre et il ton donneras un nouveau 
tu risque rien


----------



## karanda (3 Août 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> Moi mon écran est jaune et en plus, il se décolle , j'ai rendez vous mercredi, même si je l'ai depuis le jour de la sortie, je devait attendre de remonter sur Paris... Vous avez des conseil pour leur expliquer et leur faire comprendre rapidement ? Et il faut ramener le chargeur, les écouteurs et la boite ou pas ?
> 
> Merci pour votre aide



Tu ne ramènes que l'IPad... J'ai déjà fait un échange dans AppleStore, et ils sont compréhensifs (même si le génius a dû consulter un responsable!).


----------



## John Kay (3 Août 2011)

J'espère que sur leurs futurs modèles ils corrigeront le souci. Les gens qui gueulent sur le net sont toujours en minorité, mais je suis absolument convaincu que ce problème touche une large part de la production, même si bon nombre d'utilisateurs ne le constatent pas, car utilisent leur appareil qu'en plein jour ou ce genre de truc. Je ne dis pas ça par pure divination, mais pour m'être amusé à "checker" les iPad de présentation dans les Fnac ou le Auchan local, même en plein jour, ils ont tous des fuites de lumière.

Après plusieurs mois, je suis toujours un peu étonné du peu de relais médiatique sur cette affaire, alors qu'on n'en finit pas de causer sur les sites spécialisés Apple des écarts de performance entre les deux marques de SSD des derniers MacBook Air. Pour le coup, ce "problème" me paraît bien moins grave que ces fuites de lumières, ces écrans jaunes, ces décollements et j'en passe&#8230;


----------



## palou2314 (3 Août 2011)

> Après plusieurs mois, je suis toujours un peu étonné du peu de relais  médiatique sur cette affaire, alors qu'on n'en finit pas de causer sur  les sites spécialisés Apple des écarts de performance entre les deux  marques de SSD des derniers MacBook Air. Pour le coup, ce "problème" me  paraît bien moins grave que ces fuites de lumières, ces écrans jaunes,  ces décollements et j'en passe



On est d'accord


----------



## Nico77 (4 Août 2011)

Moi aussi, j'ai quelques lumières  sur les côtés de la dalle et une trace sous le verre de colle ou je ne sais quoi, dégouté :sick::sick:


----------



## doc hudson (5 Août 2011)

Et bien... Moi qui voulait un ipad2, c'est pas rassurant vos histoires... :sick:

Bon, je sais bien qu'en general c'est plutôt quand on a un pb que l'on vient sur les forums, alors dites moi les autres : il y en a quand même qui ont des ipad "sans soucis ?" 
histoire de me rassurer


----------



## robertodino (9 Août 2011)

Vivement l'iPad 3. Avec un écran Retina les fuites de lumière seront plus "nettes"


----------



## murphy33 (9 Août 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Vivement l'iPad 3. Avec un écran Retina les fuites de lumière seront plus "nettes"



C'est clair ! L'ipad 3 j'attendrai de voir...


----------



## MONTRSUP (10 Août 2011)

Oui bonjour a tous, le mien je l'ai depuis début juillet ,pas de fuite de lumière,n'y de trace de colle ,n'y de châssis mal coller ou écran ,très satisfait du produit.


----------



## worldice (10 Août 2011)

Avez vous vu le dernier article d'iGeneration?
Apple aurait fortement réduit les commandes d'écran a LG (qui produit les dalles deffectueuses) au profit des deux autres fournisseurs ! Tant mieux !

Désole pour les fautes : poste depuis un IPhone 4


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Août 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Avez vous vu le dernier article d'iGeneration?
> Apple aurait fortement réduit les commandes d'écran a LG (qui produit les dalles deffectueuses) au profit des deux autres fournisseurs ! Tant mieux !
> 
> Désole pour les fautes : poste depuis un IPhone 4



C'est vrai mais LG continue de fournir 2,6 millions d'écrans par mois (au lieu des 4,7 du début) le reste étant fourni par 2 autres fabricants...
Conclusion: Tu as une chance sur deux que ton écran soit un LG et donc avec les risques qui sont liés à cette marque !
Bonjour la loterie ! :mouais:


----------



## palou2314 (13 Août 2011)

Pour ma part....

Après une semaine d'utilisation.... tjrs pas de tache jaunâtre... et j'ai pourtant bien vérifié...

Espérons que cela dure....


----------



## mister dub (13 Août 2011)

acheté hier à la Fnac , pas de fuite de lumière non plus


----------



## madaniso (15 Août 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> C'est vrai mais LG continue de fournir 2,6 millions d'écrans par mois (au lieu des 4,7 du début) le reste étant fourni par 2 autres fabricants...
> Conclusion: Tu as une chance sur deux que ton écran soit un LG et donc avec les risques qui sont liés à cette marque !
> Bonjour la loterie ! :mouais:



Oui, Apple envisage de demander à son "ami" Samsung de lui fournir les dalles pour les générations futures, mais en attendant, c'est les dalles LG qui sont installées en priorité.


----------



## dagenais01 (15 Août 2011)

J'ai un iPad 2 qui a été acheté en avril et qui présente ces fuites de lumière. Il a aussi une petite rayure sur l'écran, visible seulement lorsqu'il y a des reflets. Est-ce que il vont me échanger si je me présente a un apple store et me plaint des fuites de lumière?


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Août 2011)

dagenais01 a dit:


> J'ai un iPad 2 qui a été acheté en avril et qui présente ces fuites de lumière. Il a aussi une petite rayure sur l'écran, visible seulement lorsqu'il y a des reflets. Est-ce que il vont me échanger si je me présente a un apple store et me plaint des fuites de lumière?




Et si allais le demander à l'Apple Store......? Tu veux peut-être un sondage? Alors voilà 42% des lecteurs pensent que oui, 51% pensent que non et 7% ne se prononcent pas....


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (26 Août 2011)

Hello 

Moins de messages ces temps-ci sur ce sujet donc on peut penser qu'il y a moins de souci du côté écran ?


----------



## doc hudson (26 Août 2011)

Je me disais la même chose...

Je n'ai pas encore craqué, alors je fais quoi ? je fonce ?


----------



## timbx33 (28 Août 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Vivement l'iPad 3. Avec un écran Retina les fuites de lumière seront plus "nettes"



Excellent !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h41 ----------




doc hudson a dit:


> Je me disais la même chose...
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore craqué, alors je fais quoi ? je fonce ?



J'attendrais l'ipad3 à ta place  d'ici quelques mois....


----------



## Pharrel (28 Août 2011)

Vu le succes de l'ipad 2, cela m'ettonerais qu'un ipad 3 sorte dans seulement quelques mois :mouais:


----------



## atari.fr (29 Août 2011)

aka80 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde !!
> ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté !  hé bien tout simplement j'attendais le remplacement de mon 4iéme ipad touché par les fuites de lumière.
> Après 4 échanges sans succès avec la Fnac , je me suis tourné vers le SAV Apple pour avoir quelque chose de correct !Du coup hier j'ai reçu mon cinquième ipad 2 hier , les caractéristiques :
> 
> ...



donc en resumé il faut ce n° de serie DMPF...
 et au moins week 22

DLFXK fabriqué en avril 2011 je sais que c'est pas bon
DN6FQ ya souci aussi...
 DLXFM pas de soucis on dirait...

c'est resolu ?
 par contre les derniers IPAD JUIN ou JUILLET sont en firm > 4.3.3 ( donc pas de jailbreak) ?


----------



## ced68 (29 Août 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> J'attendrais l'ipad3 à ta place  d'ici quelques mois....


Ouais dans 8 mois !!


----------



## atari.fr (2 Septembre 2011)

bonjour

j'ai eu Lundi un Ipad 2 semaine 31 (aout) recu en firm 4.3.5
 moins de fuite de lumière que sur le ipad 1 !!

Mercredi nouvel Ipad 2 semaine 29 (Juillet) recu en firum 4.3.3 
 fuite de lumière assez faible

acheté au même magasin


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Septembre 2011)

est ce que cela obère l'utilisation de l'Ipad ?


----------



## coubiac (7 Septembre 2011)

J'ai fais une demande de prise en charge par apple directement sur le site de l'assistance, ups doit venir prendre mon ipad 2 aujourd'hui ou demain. Savez vous en général combien de temps cela prend avant de récupérer un nouvel appareil ?


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Septembre 2011)

coubiac a dit:


> J'ai fais une demande de prise en charge par apple directement sur le site de l'assistance, ups doit venir prendre mon ipad 2 aujourd'hui ou demain. Savez vous en général combien de temps cela prend avant de récupérer un nouvel appareil ?




...Le temps qu'ils transfèrent les fuites de lumière et autres petits soucis...


----------



## vinz2k (9 Septembre 2011)

y'a du nouveau 

http://www.igen.fr/ipad/lg-aurait-regle-l-effet-mura-des-ecrans-d-ipad-59332 

J'attend quelques mois et jle met en SAV.


----------



## atari.fr (9 Septembre 2011)

il y a un moyen de savoir si on a un ecran LG, samsung.... ??


----------



## Hanky Moody (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

La réponse est peut-etre dans les discusions mais j'ai la flemme de tout lire 

J'ai de légers effets Mura sur mon Ipad 2 acheté fin mars. J'aimerai le retourner à Apple (via Darty) mais j'aimerai savoir s'il y a une chance qu'ils me l'échangent ou non ?

Faut il vraiment que les effets soient marqués ?

J'aimerai avoir votre avis svp.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lefenmac (17 Septembre 2011)

Hanky Moody a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> La réponse est peut-etre dans les discusions mais j'ai la flemme de tout lire
> 
> ...



Donc t'as un souci mais t'as la flemme pour lire ce que d'autres ont déjà répondu... Waouw dans le genre "faites vous chier à me répondre moi j'ai autre chose à foutre"


----------



## Hanky Moody (17 Septembre 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Donc t'as un souci mais t'as la flemme pour lire ce que d'autres ont déjà répondu... Waouw dans le genre "faites vous chier à me répondre moi j'ai autre chose à foutre"



Pertinent comme intervention. Il y a 64 pages sur un seul et meme sujet, je serai con de me les taper toutes alors que qqu'un est peut-etre dans le meme cas que moi & pourrait m'apporter une réponse. 

Bref merci à toi pr ce genre de message, tu fais avancer le forum.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Septembre 2011)

Hanky Moody a dit:


> Pertinent comme intervention. Il y a 64 pages sur un seul et meme sujet, je serai con de me les taper toutes alors que qqu'un est peut-etre dans le meme cas que moi & pourrait m'apporter une réponse.
> 
> Bref merci à toi pr ce genre de message, tu fais avancer le forum.



Je me garderai de dire ce que tu serai(s) si tu ne lisai(s) pas les 64 pages de ce sujet...
Par contre, qu'est ce qui t'empêche d'aller chez ton revendeur et de lui demander un échange ?...Tu n'aurais pas la flemme ? .... (là aussi ?)
Peut être quelque âme charitable et pas regardante sur ton comportement viendra t elle te parler de son cas s'il est proche du tiens...Mais ton entrée en matière n'étant  pas des plus respectueuse des problèmes rencontrés par les personnes concernées...J'en doute.


----------



## Lefenmac (19 Septembre 2011)

Hanky Moody a dit:


> Pertinent comme intervention. Il y a 64 pages sur un seul et meme sujet, je serai con de me les taper toutes alors que qqu'un est peut-etre dans le meme cas que moi & pourrait m'apporter une réponse.
> 
> Bref merci à toi pr ce genre de message, tu fais avancer le forum.



Ben oui tu serais con, pourquoi faire toi-même ce que d'autres peuvent faire pour toi. Faut pas confondre connerie et paresse....

Toi en revanche tu fais bien avancer le forum, y a pas à dire..." y a sans doute la réponse à mon problème mais ça me gonfle de tout lire alors si y a un mec qui peut me résumer tout ça merci"...


----------



## MARIGIL73 (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Me concernant, 3ème changement depuis avril 2011 dont 2 à l'Apple store de la part dieu. Toujours un écran LG, avec quelques fuites. Je prévois une nouvelle visite chez eux pour un nouvel échange avec un peu de change avoir un produit abouti "dalle Samsung" de préférence. Les écrans LG présentent une température de couleur plus chaude que la dalle Samsung. C'est bon pour les photos et plus proche de la réalités d'un écran calibré que la dalle froide Samsung mais toujours cet effet Mura pas cool pour la présentation de photos.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (19 Septembre 2011)

MARIGIL73 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Me concernant, 3ème changement depuis avril 2011 dont 2 à l'Apple store de la part dieu. Toujours un écran LG, avec quelques fuites. Je prévois une nouvelle visite chez eux pour un nouvel échange avec un peu de change avoir un produit abouti "dalle Samsung" de préférence. Les écrans LG présentent une température de couleur plus chaude que la dalle Samsung. C'est bon pour les photos et plus proche de la réalités d'un écran calibré que la dalle froide Samsung mais toujours cet effet Mura pas cool pour la présentation de photos.



Bof, mon 2ème iPad n'avait aucune fuite mais je l'ai quand même fait remplacer à cause de ces "couleurs chaudes". Les blancs étaient jaune pisseux bref c'était pas glop. Mon iPad actuel est acceptable dans la mesure où il a une teinte plus supportable et une seule fuite de lumière. De toute façon vu que j'ai l'applecare je le remplacerai d'ici un an avant de le revendre.


----------



## iStérique (21 Septembre 2011)

Et sinon, si j'ai bien compris, le problème devait soit disant être réglé mais si aujourd'hui je décide d'acheter un ipad 2 j'ai encore un risque de me retrouver avec un écran de merde?

Bref Apple est très décevant, il ne manquerait plus qu'ils sortent un iphone 4S sans réelle nouveauté pour que je ne prenne plus grand chose chez eux..

S'ils devaient frapper un grand coup et changer un peu cette image de vieux produits pleins de compromis, ils devraient sortir un iphone 5 avec un grand écran, des ordinateurs avec des bords d'écran moins larges (que c'est moche!) ainsi qu'un nouvel ipad avec un écran qui permette enfin de lire, avec une résolution d'au moins 1600X1200...

Mais je crains que l'ipad 2 reste sur le marché encore une bonne année (c'est une rente confortable pour Apple, c'est vrai..) que l iphone 5 soit juste une mise à jour , et que la gamme des ordinateurs ne changent pas.

J'aimais Apple pour la qualité de fabrication, pour le design, pour la fiabilité, aussi bien matérielle que logicielle et aussi pour sa course à l'innovation.

Maintenant c'est une grosse société inerte qui ouvre des magasins de luxe partout, avec un politique défensive (procès à tout ses concurrents), qui n'innove plus (depuis deux ans, depuis l'ipad) et qui se conforte de sa position dominante pour imposer son modèle vieillissant. Et la qualité ne cesse de baisser alors que la concurrence remonte.

Au départ de Steve Jobs, Apple redeviendra poussière, elle est dans une situation encore bien pire que les grands groupes comme Samsung ou LG, car eux fabriquent et innovent réellement, alors qu'Apple prend beaucoup de risques avec ses magasins physiques et ne tenait que par la légitimité de Jobs qui pouvait décider de modifier le métier ou de se lancer dans des choses imprévues sans gênes de la part des actionnaires et dirigeants.
Dommage, c'était ma marque préférée.


----------



## Lefenmac (22 Septembre 2011)

iStérique a dit:


> Et sinon, si j'ai bien compris, le problème devait soit disant être réglé mais si aujourd'hui je décide d'acheter un ipad 2 j'ai encore un risque de me retrouver avec un écran de merde?
> 
> Bref Apple est très décevant, il ne manquerait plus qu'ils sortent un iphone 4S sans réelle nouveauté pour que je ne prenne plus grand chose chez eux..
> 
> ...




Si tu aimes écrire de longs soliloques monotones tu devrais faire ta lettre au Père Steve Jobs en anglais et la lui envoyer....


----------



## Guyhom (5 Octobre 2011)

J'envisage de remplacer mon iPad 3G contre un wifi seul car je n'ai plus besoin de la 3G. En revanche, comme j'en avais un qui avait juste un peu de fuites de lumière, je voudrais pas m'en palucher un qui en a plus qu'avant... 

Des témoignages de gens qui en ont acheté un récemment ? Ce serait utile que iGeneration lance un sondage en home pour inciter les acheteurs récents d'iPad 2 à dire s'ils ont ou non des fuites de lumière... L'idée serait de leur donner le process pour les aider à détecter le soucis et les faire répondre par "oui" ou "non"...

Si un webmaster me lit...


----------



## la_quiche (26 Novembre 2011)

ipad 2 fabriqué semaine 45 (d'après http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html)

fuites de lumières limitées mais notables, pas vraiment d'amélioration dans la production (par rapport à mon ipad 2 équipé d'une dalle LG de y'a 6 mois, c'est kif kif)

...juste toujours la loterie, avec peut-être une probabilité moins forte de tomber sur une dalle à problème


----------



## Tosay (28 Novembre 2011)

Je me fais une joie d'avoir un iPad 2 pour Noël mais j'avoue que depuis cette histoire d'effet mura, je suis septique 

Mais pensez-vous que je peux procéder à un échange standard dans un magasin (boulanger,darty...) sans qu'ils l'envoient en réparation chez Apple ?

J'hésite....


----------



## Heatflayer (29 Novembre 2011)

@ Tosay

Peut-être plus judicieux d'attendre la génération suivante, pendant les petits mois qu'il reste avant sa sortie. Avec du bol y'aura plus ce problème !


----------



## la_quiche (29 Novembre 2011)

Tosay a dit:


> pensez-vous que je peux procéder à un échange standard dans un magasin (boulanger,darty...) sans qu'ils l'envoient en réparation chez Apple ?


 
non, déjà ils vont te faire chier en disant que y'a pas de défaut et après il vont le renvoyer en atelier et il va revenir avec un papier disant que y'a pas de défaut...avec une chance qu'il revienne avec un choc ou rayure 

celà dit tu peux l'acheter n'importe où et joindre apple directement (ou te rendre en apple store) pour faire un échange (j'ai fait ça)

mais bon acheter un ipad 2 à noël pour qu'un nouveau sorte en mars/avril...

c'est la date qui est à priori probable pour un nouvel ipad...enfin si il arrive à le sortir à l'heure cet ipad 3...parce que l'iphone 5 on attend toujours


----------



## Tosay (29 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses 

Le truc c'est que....mon iPad 2 est prévu comme cadeau de Noël...et avoir un cadeau de Noël en Mars c'est pas top 

Mais je viens de voir quelques infos (ou rumeurs) sur l'iPad 3 et ça me donne envie d'attendre....

Ou bien, je demande un iPhone 4S mais j'ai déjà un 4 

Bref, pour ce qui est de l'échange, je pense que je contacterai Apple par téléphone car je n'ai pas de store près de chez moi (j'habite à Metz)

P.S: et j'ai mangé une quiche Lorraine ce midi


----------



## Tosay (1 Décembre 2011)

Désolé pour le double-post

J'ai une dernière question :

L'effet mura est visible au* premier* démarrage de l'iPad ? (donc sans réglage de la luminosité et sur la page noire fond apple blanc)

Car je connais un vendeur d'un magasin Boulanger et je pense qu'il pourra me faire tester *mon* iPad 2 avant de me le vendre


----------



## Heatflayer (1 Décembre 2011)

Tosay a dit:


> Désolé pour le double-post
> 
> J'ai une dernière question :
> 
> ...



Au pire, s'il est démarré tu peux aller faire le réglage nécessaire


----------



## Tosay (1 Décembre 2011)

Et les réglages nécessaire c'est de mettre la luminosité au max et de regarder un fond noir ?


----------



## Heatflayer (1 Décembre 2011)

Je peux pas confirmer à 100%, j'ai pas d'iPad 2 et mon 1 est parfait (héhé). Mais ça semble suffisant pour évaluer !


----------



## Tosay (1 Décembre 2011)

Ok merci beaucoup Heat 

Je vais me l'acheter demain et je posterai mon avis 

Bonne journée


----------



## Heatflayer (1 Décembre 2011)

Mets toi de préférence dans une zone peu éclairée quand même, manière de tester dans les "vraies" conditions (je pense le soir chez toi devant la TV avec peu de lumière).

Par contre, si l'iPad ne te convient pas ... Boulanger va en faire quoi ? Le vendre tel quel en disant qu'il est neuf ? Sachant qu'il a été activé, j'aimerai pas être le client qui tombe dessus, j'irai râler aussi sec !


----------



## Tosay (1 Décembre 2011)

Heatflayer a dit:


> Mets toi de préférence dans une zone peu éclairée quand même, manière de tester dans les "vraies" conditions (je pense le soir chez toi devant la TV avec peu de lumière).



Je prend le sac à main de ma femme (vide) , je le place dedans, j'ouvre un peu la fermeture et je regarde dedans 



Heatflayer a dit:


> Par contre, si l'iPad ne te convient pas ... Boulanger va en faire quoi ? Le vendre tel quel en disant qu'il est neuf ? Sachant qu'il a été activé, j'aimerai pas être le client qui tombe dessus, j'irai râler aussi sec !


Logiquement, Boulanger devrait le retirer de la vente et le renvoyer à Apple 
......
j'ai bien dit "logiquement"


----------



## Heatflayer (2 Décembre 2011)

Tosay a dit:


> Je prend le sac à main de ma femme (vide) , je le place dedans, j'ouvre un peu la fermeture et je regarde dedans



Bien vu 

Ouais, bin j'espère qu'ils ouvrent pas tous les iPad qu'ils ont pour vérifier qu'ils n'ont pas le problème, sinon ça va coûter cher en transporteur


----------



## Tosay (2 Décembre 2011)

J'ai mon ipad 2....et.....j'en suis content 

Bon, je suis resté dans ce magasin plus d'une heure !! 
Ce magasin Boulanger était sous l'enseigne Saturn et ils ont encore du mal avec leur rayon et leur S.A.V 

J'ai donc vu mon ami en rentrant dans le magasin, je lui ai demandé si je pouvais le déballer avant de l'acheter et il me répond :
" Désolé mec....mais depuis que c'est devenu Boulanger, on a chacun notre rayon... et j'peux rien faire pour toi sauf si tu achète un tél portable (il est dans le rayon GSM)Et pour ce qui est du déballage avant l'achat, j'aurai pu m'arranger avec le vendeur mais comme l'iPad est sous cello, y'a pas moyen"

Bref, je me décide de monter au 1er étage et je tombe sur une sorte de "place Apple" !!  environ 30m² réservé à Apple ! avec des Mac, Ipad, Ipod, .... Je suis aux anges 

Je choppe un vendeur et lui explique que j'ai peur d'un effet mura sur mon achat. Le vendeur me regarde d'un air étrange et me dit :" un effet quoi ?"  Je lui explique en gros ce que c'est et il prévient son Chef de rayon en me disant "je vais te laisser à MONSIEUR Apple "
Le sois-disant Boss d'Apple vient me voir et je lui re-explique ma peur de tomber sur un ipad avec un effet mura. Il me regarde et me sort " un effet quoi ??" 
Je lui répond :" euuu...nan laissez tomber :mouais: je voulais juste savoir comment se passe le service après-vente ici ? Vous l'échangez si je constate un problème dessus ? Vous l'envoyez chez Apple ?"
Le vendeur, ne sachat pas quoi me répondre me dirige vers un bureau bizarre...qui lui me dirige vers l'accueil.....qui lui me dirige vers le SAV 
Ils me disent qu'ils l'envoient chez Apple mais que je peux y aller directement car y'a un Apple Store à Metz  (chose que j'ignorais)

Tout content, je suis remonté au premier étage et j'ai pris mon ipad 2 .....et bloqué à la caisse pendant 30minutes car j'avais un bon de réduction Saturn de 25 

Direct dans la voiture je l'ai allumé pour voir si il n'y avait pas de problèmes....et pris dans un élan de psychose , j'ai cru voir un effet mura !! mais ça venait seulement du film de protection :rateau:

Bref, vous l'aurez compris, mon ipad 2 n'est pas muraté, les vendeurs Apple de Boulanger son des "un-con-pétants", le magasin lui-même est spécialisé plus dans la baguette que des l'électronique ...

Par contre, après cette longue histoire, j'ai tout de même une dernière question :
*Est-ce normal que je n'ai pas IOS5 dans mon iPad ??*


----------



## Heatflayer (5 Décembre 2011)

C'est probablement d'un Retail Store qu'il parle à Metz, à ma connaissance pas d'Apple Store là bas ! Si tu parles d'effet mura à un vendeur lambda évidemment il ne saura pas quoi te dire ... Même dans un rayon Apple ... C'est souvent comme ça maintenant, dès qu'une question sort un peu de l'ordinaire y'a plus personne en face ! M'enfin.

Que tu n'aies pas iOS 5 dedans c'est pas vraiment étonnant ... Boulanger et Saturn ayant fusionnés, les stocks d'iPad 2 iOS 4 devaient être importants, et c'est donc les produits à écouler en priorité ! Tu as essayé quand même chez toi, bien dans le sombre voir si tout est ok sur l'écran ?


----------



## Tosay (6 Janvier 2012)

J'ai un petit retard d'un mois pour ma réponse, désolé

Oui j'ai essayé chez moi dans mes W.C avec la luminosité au max et la lumière éteinte. Et... j'ai une toute petite fuite de quelques millimètres et non-visible en mode lecture de film ou d'application car elle se situe au milieu du coté de la hauteur 

Quand je dis "petite fuite de quelques mm" je précise qu'il faut absolument que je soit dans le noir total et que je cherche l'emplacement de cette fuite pendant au moins 10 secondes.



> Que tu n'aies pas iOS 5 dedans c'est pas vraiment étonnant ... Boulanger et Saturn ayant fusionnés, les stocks d'iPad 2 iOS 4 devaient être importants, et c'est donc les produits à écouler en priorité !



Mouai...même si mon iPad n'a aucun problèmes, le fait de savoir qu'il doit avoir déjà quelques mois me dérange un peu... mais bon, l'important est qu'il fonctionne à merveille 

Merci de ta réponse en tout cas


----------



## roquebrune (12 Octobre 2018)

meme probleme sur un iPhone 7 achete  mi decembre 2016 et un ipad pro 12.9  de juin 2017
Je n' ai pas tout lu les messages ici mais est ce que Apple remplace ou repare ?

merci


----------

